# Staying Lean! :)



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay I am also switching from MM.COM to here. This site is soo much faster!!  And all my buddies came here too...so I gotta follow the crowd!

If ya don't know me..here's all about me....
I have been working out consecutively (however you spell that) since I was 16-- I am 22 now..and I have made the gym my hobby since high school!! I love it. ITS JUST ME! And all my friends/family are use to it! If I don't work out..they are like..whats wrong with you!?? I go to the gym about 5 or more times a week...no less though! I have always maintained my weight inbetween 115-120lbs. I am 5'5. Don't know my bodyfat exactly..last time I tested it was low...Like 13%  I guess thats good. I see all muscle on me, and no fat..got a 4 pack going with the abs too. 
ANYWAY.. I call this journal my "STAYING LEAN" because I just got married on March 9, 2002..I got super lean for this and I want to stay this way!! Everyone has been telling me that girls gain weight after they get married..well I don't believe this..and I have friends who did not gain weight..I THINK It just depends on YOU! ANYWAY.. so I proving this to them!! (especially since my hubby has a fast metabolism..and is thin)

SOOO That's my story! I stay on a high protein diet/ low carb/low fat...that's what works for me!!! (by this I mean..Protein around 125-150grams a day, carbs around 90g. or less a day, and fat around 20grams a day...I do high carb on Saturday and Sundays! and get more fat in those days too.....also I most confess now..that I usually have JUST ONE piece of chocolate a day!! Never has hurt me...and Its my "Stacey you did a great job at work today treat" AND better than a beer..or a cigarette..which is what I use to do... OH-- how the truth comes out in these journals!! 
ANYWAY..later everyone... gotta get back to work!
HI FITGIRL70~~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ohhhh, she's here!!!    WOO HOO.....(see that W8?)
I'm so glad you are here.   So, now that you're here, what's the diet and training looking like since you've been back?   Did you totally blow it out while on the honeymoon?  I know I did, anniversary trip too!!   But -- in all fairness to the balance of cardio and nutrition, I did work it off   
C'mon.....give up the day's events girly


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Are you ALL leaving me alone at MM.com!?!   Maybe I should move my journal as well..  hmm, I'll have to think about it.. Anyway, Princess, glad you decided to keep up on the journaling even after your wedding! I know you'll stay FAB and not get FLAB!


----------



## elvn (Mar 21, 2002)

OMG!! yu have a piece of chocolate every day!! I love you.  Finally someone who is ultra fit and confesses to cheating on chocolate.  I thought I was the only one.  I have alittle pieceof my fav. chocolate almost everyday, the kind with real cocoa, b/c I figure its my treat for the day.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Girlies!! I love this site...ya, Nike Girl get your bootie over here!!! oh the diet went down the drain on the honeymoon. We had a lot of pasta (I did have Grilled chicken and salads though)! AND I had A LOT of fruit..but I had a lot of chocolate too!! Yum! But your right Fitgirl...It all balanced off with all our walking around we did and the bed cardio!! But now that I am back at work everything is getting back to normal! I have been busy getting all our gifts in order..we can't even walk into our apartment!! ITS NUTS!! And since Matt works 2-11pm, I have been at my moms, going jogging with my dog that lives with her..and going through pictures and presents! I am finally going to the gym tonight though! YEAH!!! 
Nike girl...I wouldn't leave my journal just cause I'm married....I would miss you girls too much!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HOW FUNNY!! Yep~ I have just one piece a day!! Its always either a hershey kiss...or like lately its been one of those tiny little bite size EASTER solid chocolate balls you know... they are like as big as your thumb nail!! But that satisfies my cravings! AND like that small bite is gonna hurt...I don't think so!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> But your right Fitgirl...It all balanced off with all our walking around we did and the bed cardio!!




Ha.....who said anything about a bed?!?!?!?!
 

hahahaha.......I do like that though -- bed cardio.     I think I'm going to have to use that one.   Brad will die.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HAHAHA!! NO KIDDING!! HE WOULD die!! Well, now that you mention that you said nothing about a bed..... there was a juccuzi in the room, and a badass shower..and............. ANYWAY..is it time to go home yet????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

I know "time to go home" better get here really quickly.

All this talk about _working out_ isn't helping me out any!!!

DAMMITTT


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HAHAHA NO KIDDING!! HEY AT LEAST YOU DON'T HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL 11:30 TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that is frustrating!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

3/22/02

Gotta post food for yesterday & workout
FOOD: 
1. half blueberry bagel, w/ 3 eggwhites, WATER
2. Strawberries
3. Lettuce Salad only w/ 2 turkey breast pieces in it, 1 slice of low carb/no sugar honeywhole wheat bread (11 carbs, 40 calories), 1/2 cup of natural applesauce
4. EAS low carb strawberry drink (110calories, 2g.of carb, 4 g. of fat, 15protein)
5. 3 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of brown rice, 5 carrots
6. TRUTH~~ about 10 Jellybeans after dinner!! HA! MY BAD!
I LOVE EASTER TIME!!!! 

WORKOUT~
JOGGED around park for 30 minutes rotating sprinting and jogging. Abs.. 30 bicycle crunches, 50 regular crunches, 30 V-crunch

I didn't make it to the gym..My best friend called and had a crisis (about men) and we talked for 2 HOURS~~~ But She needed me! 

I feel like I have lost weight (AND I don't need to) sooo I don't know if its from all the Extra cardio I am doing with the husband or what...??? But oh well...it feels kinda COOL! I am staying lean! I am sooo glad its friday!!!!!!! YEAH!! This has been a LONG WEEK


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

Today's food 3/22/02

1. half blueberry bagel, 3 eggwhites
2. orange
3. Oaisis Bar (its all I had time to grab..was running late), and 2 slices of turkey, 6 strawberries
4. 4 oz. of chicken and carrots w/ some lettuce
5. Eas shake (2 g. of carb)

I AM GOING TO THE GYM TONIGHT!!
it's Leg day!! And I want to do 40 minutes of cardio..
I am going to try Fitgirls workout for cardio...
20 minutes on treadmill for me though, 20 min. on Precor..high intense!!  (I'm a copycatter T)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

It's okay.....you go right ahead and be a copycatter...LOL
Let me know how you like that.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

ha!! Thanks girl!! I will let ya know!!
Are ya busy at work today? Thank god it's friday huh!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

No, not busy at all.    I went to lunch with a friend of mine and she is going to follow my workouts for the next six weeks.    We've also decided to start a money pot.   Each week, we're going to put in some money and if we cheat on our diets, we have to put in $5.   At the end of our 6 weeks, whoever has the best progress and has the best diets wins the pot......kinda cool huh???    BTW -- this is the same girl that I have waged war with at my gym.....lol


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey girl..ya I am not that busy either. I just got back from lunch..I washed my car. Its soo pretty outside today! Thats a great idea about ya'lls bet!! I think I should tell my friend about it..there I go copying you again! HA!! No but really, thats a cool idea! I hope you win..I will watch ya!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

IS IT 5 YET???????????????????????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> IS IT 5 YET???????????????????????????




 I SECOND THAT -- BUT ALL I'M SCREAMIN' FOR IS 4:30.

go ahead and copy me.....let's have our little bet again.   do that with your friend and let's you and I try to win the dough.   Can be our going out money when I come down!!!    
Whata'ya say?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

HEY GIRL... GREAT IDEA.. I will talk to my friend about it right now!! We are talking on MSN!

OH lucky u gets to leave at 4:30!! BRAT!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh, you guys are both crazy! 

Princess, I really admire your dedication to clean eating. I need to work on having will power like yours.

I'm glad things are going well for you. 

Next question, why does your dog live with your mom?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2002)

Good Morning Miss L and Fitgirl!!! How are you guys??
I'm good....
Miss L~ Thanks for saying you admire me..you do very awesome to though girlie!!! 
My dog lives with my mom because we cannot have big dogs at our apartment. Shes lived there for 15 years (big collie) and I wouldn't want her to be stuck in an apartment without a back yard to play in! So I go visit her! 
Hope everyone had a great weekend!
I found out that my Uncle that was sick with the cancer (I talked about him before on my musclemag journal) he died saturday afternoon.   So I am really upset about him. But I know hes not suffering anymore. Anyway..I gotta leave work at 2:30 today..and go to my aunts in Brenham..and the funeral is in the morning. Soooo I will play catch up with you girls on Wednesday!
Take care!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. But like you said, you know he is in a better place. And isn't it great that you got to see him on your wedding day? What a special memory that will be for you. 

I understand about your dog. Dixie is only 10 pounds, so she is a good apartment dog. We plan to either get another Dachshund when we get a house, or to get a bigger dog. Either a collie or golden retriever. Those dogs are so sweet! 

We'll be thinking about you. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey sweetie ... thank you!! Yea, it is great that I got to see him on my wedding day!! I know he loved it too!! 
Those dogs are really sweet..and very protective! I can't wait till we get a house so we can have a lot of big dogs!!
Talk to ya later!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Girlie!!!

When are ya gonna post those wedding pics???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

What butterfly said! Hopefully you can post some pics when you get back later this week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2002)

Stacey....honey, I'm so sorry about your Uncle.   I know that he is looking down on you and watching over you at all times still.   When I pray and talk to my father-in-law, I will have him look out for him.   I know he is in a better place where there is no pain and no sorrow.
I'm here if you wanna chat.   I know how hard it is to lose someone you love.
Hugs and Kisses sweetie
T


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your uncle!  I bet he was so happy seeing you get married.

Let me know if you need to talk!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2002)

I posted all your pics  

Go look under Member Pics !!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl & Butterfly..thank you soo much for all the sweet things you said! Thank you Fitgirl for saying when you pray and talk to your father in law you would have him look after my Uncle Larry..that is soooo Sweet!!! THANKS!! I know hes looking over me!! I miss him though! The funeral was very hard! But it felt good to be with my family. And my Aunt (his wife) is doing SOOO GOOD!! Smiled the hole time..they have a very strong faith, and I want to be just like her..I'm trying!
Anyway..I'm gonna go look at the pictures!! THANK YOU BUTTERFLY FOR POSTING THEM!! That means a lot to me~
talk to ya'll later


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

Princess, I'm so sorry about your uncle... I hope you'll get through it alright..

Saw the pics in the pic section and hun, YOU'RE ADOREABLE!!! 
and your hubby too!  Seems like you had such a beautiful wedding! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Nike_girl..I am doing okay I guess.
Thanks for the compliments on our pictures!~~ We did have a wedding day..wish I could get married all the time (haha..to the same guy though)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey girlie!!!

I told T about it in case she can make it down but we're having a 5 yr anniversary party on April 20th and we'd love it if you and Matt could come.

Let me know so I can email you directions.  There's another couple that reads ironmag.com that live in Baytown that might come, as well.  

I think it'd be a blast!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Girl!!!
Oh my gosh..I feel sooo special you invited Matt and I to your party!! THANKS!! I WANNA GO!! I am going to talk to Matt about it tonight!!!!  COOL!!! Is that ya'll actual anniversary date??? Congratulations on the 5 years sweetie!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Is that ya'll actual anniversary date??? Congratulations on the 5 years sweetie!!


THANKS!!!  It's actually the 19th.

I hope you guys can come, let me know when you know


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2002)

3/27/02... (yesterday)
Did cardio only.. 30 minutes of jogging, plus abs

meals:
1. half bagel w/ 2 slices of turkey breast
2. 3 slices of turkey breast, one slice of sugarfree bread (11 carbs)
3. EAS Shake (2g. of carbs, 110 calories)
4. brown rice (1/2cup), 3 oz. of chicken breast (baked), w/ salsa
 & a handfull of pretzels
5. penutbutter tablespoon, with 3 crackers



TODAY~
3/28/02
Meals~
1. half a wheat bagel, 2 slices of turkey
2. 3 slices of turkey, one slice of sugarfree bread
3. strawberry Light n fit nonfat yogurt (23 carbs, 8 protein, 120 cal)
4. baked chicken, 1/2 cup of stove top stuffing (1g.fat, 110cal, 21carbs, 4 protein)
5. Eas protein bar

going to the gym tonight! Leg day..
lunges w/ 12lb.  15reps X4
pilet squats w. 25lbs  15reps X3
Smithmachine squat  10repsX3 .. 90lbs
leg extention  12rX3.. 75lbs
leg curls 10rX3.. 75lbs.

Running on treadmill.. 15 minutes
bike.. 10 minutes

MY HUBBY STARTS WORKING DAYS IN 2 WEEKS..We just found out!! YEAH!! We will have a normal life then!!  SOOOO...that means I will be like Fitgirl and workout at 5 in the morning..boy thats gonna kill me!! But we will go to bed early..none of this 1 in the morning crapola anymore!! I'm excited!!
 Hope everyones doing great!!
I just found out I have to work tomorrow, 8-1!! NOW that sucks! I have never in my life worked on Good Friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey S -- don't worry about working out in the mornings.   After about a week, you'll be used to it and it will become second nature......did you see what time I got up in my journal this morning???  4:30 --  but by the time my Hydroxycut kicked in I was :bounce:  all over the place!!!  hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

I have to work tomorrow too... so we can keep each other company!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey!! I hope I get use to it fast!! I will be popping my dymaburn pills to Wake up!

YEAH!! Butterfly..we can keep each other company ..cool!
Talk to ya tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2002)

How ya doin so far today???

I'm thinking I might skip outta here early today.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2002)

3/29/02
Just chilling at work right now, My boss called and said I could leave at 11 if my crap was done! YEAH!! 

Last night I had a great workout!
6 minute warmup on the bike, lots of stretching
20 minutes on the treadmill,

did pile' squats...30reps, with a 15 lb. dumbell
regular squats holding dumbells by shoulders (15lbs.) 25reps
Lunges .. 50 reps with 12lbs 
leg extentions.. 75lbs.. 12rX3
leg curls... 65lbs.. 10rX3

Abs.. (a ton of them)  30 regular crunches, 30 twist on each side, v-crunch..30r, legs on couch crunch.. 25reps, benchcrunches..30r

I was a sweating machine..I forgot one else I did.. but I was at the gym for an hour!  FELT GREAT!!

TODAYS MEALS
so far just a bagel (ya, I know, I ate the hole thing...instead of half..oh well)

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL & SAFE EASTER!! I am Going to my Grannys in GOOD OLD BURTON, TEXAS When I leave work today!! I love going to the Farm!!!  There's no computer there...so I may not be back on till Monday!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2002)

HEYA BUTTERFLY!!! I'm doing good..got all my work done, and I am playing now...My boss said I could leave around 11!!!
GIrl you should skip outta there if ya can!!  Hope your doing great!! HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2002)

hey Ann.. are you going to start a journal on this site??? Just curious!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey Ann.. are you going to start a journal on this site??? Just curious!!!


My hubby found this software for our computers at home that track your foods, workouts and cardio.  It's so nice to only enter things once.

Bad thing about it is there's noone to hold me accountable for all those Oreos I've been sneaking  

Okay, I'll start Monday, April 1st!!! ~~no foolin'


----------



## bcnuatthegym (Mar 29, 2002)

Anne,
What software?

MP


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Ann~~ Yum.... yum.... I snuck some oreos in over the weekend!!! OOPS!
What kinda software is that your hubby bought?? Did you have a good easter? Hope so!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

The software is called Crosstrainer II.  You can download a free trial version to try before you buy.

We all met down at my parents Beach House in Galveston on Saturday for our Easter get together.  I got to see my 3 beautiful nieces and my 1yr old nephew!!!  I love them soooo much!!!  They live in Bridge City so I don't get to see them too often  

But the weather held up and we had a great day!

How was your weekend???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey girl..sounds like ya'll did have a great Easter!! Thats sooo good you got to see your neices and your nephew! I am going to check out that Crosstrainer!

Our easter was really good to. Spent a lot of time with my Grannys and cousins, and Matts family!  We even went dancing with our friends on Saturday night, and had a good time there! 
I'm ready to go home though..real sleepy


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm sooo sleepy too!  It's all I can do to keep my eyes open... must be something in the air  

Guess what... I _MIGHT_ be pregnant!  I haven't told anyone at work yet.  I want to go to the doctor first.

When do you think you & Matt will start trying?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

OH MY GOSH..IS THIS AN APRIL FOOLS GIRL???? IF ITS NOT YEAH!!! WHEN ARE U GOING TO THE DR????

Matt and I are PLANNING on waiting 2 yrs..but you never know!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

I kNOW YOU ARE APRIL FOOLING ME!! I DON'T BELIEVE YOU!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

I HAVE MY Best friend thinking I am pregnant.. I told her I was 2 hrs ago..and (I'm APRIL FOOLING HER) ANd I haven't told her yet that I am not..shes all excited..I shouldn't have done it!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 1, 2002)

Stacy, you are such a bad girl. Is she the type that will laugh when you tell her the joke...or will she be pissed? You're so cruel. 

That is very cool that you and the hubby went dancing. I think the last time Lance danced was at our wedding!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MY GOSH..IS THIS AN APRIL FOOLS GIRL???? IF ITS NOT YEAH!!! WHEN ARE U GOING TO THE DR????
> 
> Matt and I are PLANNING on waiting 2 yrs..but you never know!!


No really, it's not a joke   I took the EPT test yesterday and freaked out... not in a bad way.  I just haven't been pregnant in 14 yrs so I'm a little nervous.

I think waiting 2 yrs is a great idea.  That's what we had planned but it turned into 5 yrs!  I think we're going to announce it at our anniversary party so if you get to come then don't spoil the surprise


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh yeah... I'm going to the doctor about 1:30 today.  I've been cramping a lot so I'm a little worried.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW ANN I AM SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! Let us know what the Dr. says today though!!  Thats AWESOME! I bet you are a tad nervous though..it will be okay ( not that I have experience..but It will be)!!! Don't worry I won't tell your suprise!! that would Be cool to announce it at your party!!!   I'm SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!

Miss L~ I know it was cruel..I feel bad now..I'm gonna tell her the truth!! No, she will be cooL! She can take jokes!!  Thank god!! 
GIRL...TAKE YOUR MAN DANCING! Man and I go ALMOST every saturday night!! later babes


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, I'm supposed to call the nurse at 10am to find out for sure... man why can't they do it in the office  

Where do you guys like to go dancing at???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Ann, dang we gotta wait till in the morning!!!! Thats gonna be a LONG Night!!  But exciting too!! YEAH!!
We go to a place right by our house called Red River..or we go to Wild West (on Richmond). 

I'm sooo glad its almost 5!! I have been having HORRIBLE Cramps today..I hope I did not ginks myself by playing that joke!! Sh$$


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

15 more minutes!!!  I'm so tired!  I think I'll go home and take a little nap.

That would be too cool if you were too.  We could share stories and experiences and get comfort from someone who knows EXACTLY what the other is going through.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Ann~~ ya, your right, its because we are TEXAS Ladies!!
> You know what... My hubby and I went and looked at Model homes when I left work on friday. There are a lot of good neighborhoods going up in are area!!! Thats what we decided to do..buy a new home, not used! Don't know when...But I am excited!


That is sooo cool!!!  Let me know which builder you guys are looking into.  Did you know they all have websites where you can drool over the floor plans and dream about lots  

try...
www.davidweeklyhomes.com  they have that beautiful design center off 290
www.villagebuilders.com or I guess it's http://www.lennar.com/  now


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey ann!! I doubt that I am..I think I am about to get my monthy friend..dang..that would be cool to if we could experience all that together! 

OH IT IS SOOO MUCH FUN drooling at those websites of all the homebuilders!!  I really like Partners In Building..but they are $$ for our first home! Thats who we get all of our loans from here at work. (member I do Homeloans) anyway..Thanks for those websites...I'm going to check them out!!
Have a great night!! & Get some rest!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

4/2/02
Okay even though I was Super tired last night..and had BAD cramps, I took 2 CRAZY Collies for a 2 mile jog/walk! I was at my moms some last night, and the dogs love to go walking with me. One of them pulled me the entire time, he was really excited! So I bet I will be sore from that!  Didn't eat a hole lot yesterday...felt guilty from eating so much at easter!!  Today I will do better though!
Meal 1:  bagel, 4 eggwhites, WATER
Meal 2:  Eas Strawberry Shake (2carbs)
Meal 3:  3 oz. of Baked chiken, 1 cup of brown rice, 1 piece of a tortilla. 
Meal 4:  3 slices of turkey breast, green beans, bowl of lettuce
Meal 5:  35g. of Isopure protein, w/ fresh strawberries blended in, and 1 cup of skim milk. THATS after My workout tonight!

 Going to the gym tonight! 30 minutes of cardio (half on treadmill/half on precor machine)
arm weight day! Don't feel like posting...but I will do bi's and tris..then my abs!!
IS IT FRIDAY YET?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

No, it's not Friday yet...but I wish it was! Have a great workout today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

geez whats been up with this site today???

THanks Miss L~ I plan on it~~ 30 more minutes of work.... wooohooooo


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

BUTTERFLY~~ Where are U????????????????????????????????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Bad bad bad bad cramps all day yesterday!!! SOOO after work yesterday (tuesday) I ate 3 slices of turkey w/ some lettuce and crawled into my bed...slept 2 hrs...then had to go to my mother in laws house to get my hubby his perscription for poison Ivy..hes got it bad from fishing all weekend... well I HAD my workout clothes on..intended to go workout..but the new in laws kept me at their house for an hour (it was 9 when I got there) sooo..then I had to go back home to cook for my hubby and wash clothes/ clean up..then he got home at 11:30 pm from work!! ANd we stayed up till 1 am................I am sleepy kinda today!! I really wish he had different work hours. THIS Has totally messed Me up!! I am not at the gym at night like I use to be, Exhausted by 4:30pm everyday..it sucks!! I am praying he gets the day shift soon sooo I can have SOME of my life back!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

forgot to add that my aunt flo came yesterday...& BOY DID SHE EVER!! Thats why I felt AWFUL all day!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Stacey, I thought you said his hours were changing soon...or did I not read that right? 

I'm sorry that you are so tired all the time, I know that is awful. I hope you guys can compromise on your together time so that both of you can feel good throughout the day. 

Aunt flo came with fury, ey? It'll be over soon, right? Pop some Motrin, girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~ I am poppin the motrin now!! 
Ya, Matts hours were suppose to change to days...thats what they said last week and we were sooo excited..and now yesterday they said it will be a couple of months to a year on the one hes on now!! FUN


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> BUTTERFLY~~ Where are U????????????????????????????????


I've been ordered to bed  

Dr says my cramps are from low progesteron and I must stay off my feet.  Good thing I can work from home!!!

She called me in some meds and John's picking them up with some food at lunch today.  I'm starving!!!

I sure hope I'll be feeling better by Mon.  I really want to at least be able to walk and get some exercise.  Can't stand the thought of gaining so much weight  so I definitely plan to keep to a clean diet.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Ann!! Oh my gosh I am sooo sorry! That really stinks sweetie! Thats good John is bringing you some food! Are you pregnant? I HOPE you are feeling better by Monday too girl! How long are you suppose to stay off your feet?? We were wondering about you hon!! Take CARE OF YOURSELF!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Todays meals:  4/3/02

1. half bagel, 3 eggwhites 
2. 3 slices of turkey, 5 strawberries
3. Eas Low carb shake (110cal., 2carbs, 15 pro) YUM
4. ??? Probably Isopure strawberry protein w/ 1 cup of skimlactose free milk, and 3 strawberries mixed in it
5. 4 oz. of baked chicken (after workout) with 1 cup of green beans (steamed)

WORKOUT~

LEGS~ Lunges, squats, pile' squats, leg extentions, leg curls...
30 minutes of cardio... high intesity on treadmill!
I am making King Ranch Chicken for my hubby tonight...wish I could eat it!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Sweetie, are you sure you are getting enough protien today? I'm talking about meals 1 and 2.

3 eggwhites?
3 slices of turkey? 

What's the deal? I have memories of asking you these same type of questions over at mm...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

hey miss L~~ thanks for looking out for me ... like always! I was outta most of my food yesterday..and did a grocery store trip last night..ready to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

4/4/02

last night I had an awesome workout at the gym!! Felt sooo good. And today I can feel my calves! I killed my legs with lunges & squats Ouch!!~ then did 20 minutes on precor and stretched for 6-8 min. then left........ I made my hubby King ranch chicken casserole last night for the first time....took forever...but HE LOVED IT!! YEAH!! I did taste it, with a spoon but thats all.  It was yummy, wish I could have loaded 3 PLATEFULLS like he did at 11:45 at night!! 

Meals today..
(went to the grocery store last night)
1. 1slice of sugarfree wheat bread, low carb, with 5 eggwhites, 1 tablespoon of penut butter. Water, half a blueberry bagel
2.  strawberries, low carb, protein bar (22g. & 8 g. of fat)
3. 6 eggwhites, 3 slices of turkey, 1 slice of bread, turkey & eggwhites are mixed in bowl with some lettuce
4. Eas shake
5. 4 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans
6. tablespoon of penut butter a few min. before bed, w/ 1 cup of skim milk (lactose free)

  hope that sounds better today. 
Workout today will be 30 minutes of Running/jog/walk...
arm day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1125     (think that should be 100 more..)
Fat: 24  213   21% 
  Sat: 6  52  5% 
  Poly: 3  31  3% 
  Mono: 4  39      4% 
Carbs: 72  224     22% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 146  584  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% ~~~~ That may change tomorrow!!!
~~ friday finally


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 1. 1slice of sugarfree wheat bread, low carb, with 5 eggwhites, 1 tablespoon of penut butter. Water, half a blueberry bagel
> 2.  strawberries, low carb, protein bar (22g. & 8 g. of fat)
> 3. 6 eggwhites, 3 slices of turkey, 1 slice of bread, turkey & eggwhites are mixed in bowl with some lettuce
> ...



Do you really want my opinion?  

Meal 1, why do you have two carbs (bread and bagel)? And you should probably have at least one yolk for some fats...although you are getting some with that yummyness peanut butter! 

Meal 5, that sounds like barely any food!

I guess that's it. You know your diet is good, girl. I just worry that you don't get enough protien sometimes...and that sometimes you just don't eat enough at all.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Thats why I have this journal...for everyones opinions..and thank u sweetie for yours!! I had 2 carbs..but really together they equaled to 28g. of carbs... BECAUSE I WAS SOOOO HUNGRY this morning!!! I ate after I showered, then 45 min. later I was Still hungry..so I had half a bagel on the way to work.   & I don't like eggs to begin with..so I'm very happy when I down the eggwhites.  I can't eat a lot of fat in the morning..it makes my stomach hurt, and then half way to work I gotta go U KNOW WHAT~ Not good. so I eat lite breakfasts! 
And meal 5 is an hour and half before going jogging. I don't eat a crapload before I go jogging!
I am working on getting more protein in my diet. I think I did good today though!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation. It makes more sense now. I did not know that you don't like egg whites. I eat sooo many eggs it's not even funny. Hopefully you will learn to love them more. 

And about going U KNOW WHAT...just a little warning for you. A lot of protien will do that to you, too.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

I read some articles tonight over on MM.com and found out that I am normal about the protein doing that to me. Well  thats a sucky side effect!! LoL!! Thanks Miss L for the info!
Well, I can tolerate eggs~ They are not THAT bad..I will learn to love them soon I hope!! 

I Just got done walking FAST with two CRAZY...Might I stretch that a little more...C~R~A~Z~Y .. HYPER COLLIES!! I don't know what the deal was with them today..but they gave me an awesome cardio workout!! We walked for 30 minutes, and I am doing abs when I get home from my Mommas!!

Night everyone!! Gotta get back home .. my Groom will be home soon!YEAH!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Princess!

You were posting everywhere else but your own journal earlier. 

You were so busy talking to us that you forgot about yours. Where's your menu for today? I better see lots of eggs! LOL.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey MissL....guess what I had for lunch?   a whole dozen of eggs with a side order of eggs......LOL


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

FG, that sounds good. But where's the carb?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

LoL...I know I was posting everywhere else but my own journal huh!! Goofy me!! ARE YOU READY MISS L~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay Breakfast..well I admit I slept LATE (woke up at 7:45...thats what Time I am suppose to LEAVE FOR WORK) SOOO THIS IS why I grabbed a Luna bar...and ate that in the car for breakfast!!
I did manage to grab my things of Eggbeater things..they come in like a cup that you peal the seal off with ya know. I grabbed two of those.....

MENU FOR FRIDAY!!!

1. Luna bar 
2. 4 eggwhites, w/ half an apple
3. 4 eggwhites w/ 3 slices of turkey breast, 1 slice of 11carb/sugarfree bread, and 2 cups of lettuce (mixed w/ the turkey)..then had 3 strawberries.
4.  4 Ritz crackers w/ penut butter.. haha nobody saw that!!
5. 4 ounces of baked lemon pepper chicken, 1 cup of brown rice, bowl of lettuce w/ some soynuts tossed in there. (9carbs, 11 protein, (forgot the rest) but thats for like 25 bites
6. strawberry protein shake w/ 1 cup of skim milk, and a teaspoon of penut butter in there.

Sooo I didn't not do that bad today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

Ohhhhh...I knew it!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Meal 2 is not enough food, and does not have any fat. You need to have at least one yolk. And real eggs are cheaper and better (natural) then the egg whites in a carton. 

Meal 3 has no fat either, yolks are needed here! 

But you are doing good. And I'm glad you appreciate my feedback. It's not like I'm an expert, I'm really just telling you what w8lifter told me.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

well I am a little different I think!! I don't eat a lot of fat! I Know how my body reacts to it!  & those 4 eggwhites w/ an apple was only an hour after I had the luna bar! 
Thanks girl


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2002)

I think your doing great honey!  

Got any honeymoon pics for us to see yet?  I'd be glad to post them for you!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Like I said, I'm no expert. Of course you have to do what's best fo you. 

Like butterfly said...honeymoon pics! And poochie pics, too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey Everyone! I don't have a way to get my honeymoon pics on here yet!! I will try! See my friend who took pics at the wedding..scanned them on her computer, and emailed them to me..thats how I got the wedding pictures up so fast. Now I gotta figure a way to get these honeymoon and poochie pics up!

Thanks for saying I am doing good Butterfly!! And Miss L~~ Girl I love all your advice!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Do you have a scanner? If not, have your friend that scanned the other pics scan a few for you? Or you could go back to whereever you had the pics developed and see if they could put them on a CD or something. 

Where is the menu for today girl?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

Great Idea...I will figure out something to do Miss L!!!

AWW THE MENU!!

woke up late again this morning.... But I still had time to pack my food bag today!
Meals
1. 2 slices of turkey before shower..30min later had a luna bar on the way to work.
2. strawberries (5) w/ cashews (12pieces)
3. turkey sandwhich. (4 slices of turkey, 2 slices of 11 carb/sugar free bread), mustard, lettuce on it.
4. Eas Shake 
5. Chicken breast (4 oz.), 1 cup of brown rice, 1 cup of green beans..and I Know I will have a few baked lays..(like 10) cause I grabbed a bag of those at the grocery store..my fave. chip. 
6. 1 talbespoon of pb, 1 cup of skim milk

Workout..
I already did my abs today , and my bootie workout that I do when I do abs.. (get  on all 4 and do kickbacks..works great!

30 minutes on the treadmill...incline of 4.0 and ..I also walk backwards for 4 minutes at the end. 
weights..leg day


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

Stacey..I know you're on here, but not on your journal yet!

Hope you are having a good day, thanks for stopping by my journal.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2002)

hey Miss L~

Food went as planned yesterday. (see post above) I did have a BITE of the Lasanga I made Matt to make sure it tasted okay though! I did good! & another meal I made from scratch he loved!

Anyway...we are looking for  a home right now! We have to be outta the apartment in July..or renew the lease..so we are on a home search!!! We got preaprroved yesterday at my mortgage company I work at..so we are on a mission! Last night after work, I drove through neighborhoods, and buy model homes too..got info..and then went to my moms to show them brochures, etc... I ended up only walking FAST with the crazy collies for 25 minutes....since I was a busy girl..and had to be home by 9 to make the lasagna for my hubby! So that was my night..my meal for him was ready at 11:30, and then we stayed up till 1 am..I'm SLEEPY again! I hope everyones doing great!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

You really are a good wife. Not only are you making him dinner, you are making him a dinner that you are not even planning on eating. That's really something.

Good luck finding a house! I hope you will have more luck that we have. Here it's either extremely expensive houses in the areas we want to live...or cheaper houses 20 miles outside of town. 

Our lease is up in September so we will start looking in July. Hope to have a good down payment saved by then! 

I'm sure Butterfly can give you some tips!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~ AWWW thanks for saying I make a good wife..I am trying really hard!! Its hard to cook all this good stuff for him at 10pm at night and not dive into it, ya know!! Like Maccaroni and Cheese, King Ranch Chicken casserole, Nachos, Fried Chicken..etc. What helps me is that I am not hungry at the time when I am cooking..cause I have had my dinner and snack already! 
Anyway...Thanks for the luck on the house hunting.. We have 2 we like right now..and we are going to look at them tomorrow! YEAH!! Good luck to you two. I will have to ask butterfly for some tips!!!!
Have a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey Princess!  Just wanted to pop in and say:  I'M BAAACK!!  

Looking great!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi Newlywed-Princess...where are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2002)

I am downing eggwhites right now..3 of them!  as I type this!

I'm doing good~~ SUPER BUSY at work, and house hunting at night! But eating clean still!!!
Will write more later!! Ya'll take care!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, where are you guys looking at?  I love looking at floor plans... if you find some online you like, send them my way, k?!?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay sweetie I will!! I think we may buy Land now??? we don't know! ????? CONFUSED!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

I NEED TO GET MY A$$ IN THE GYM!!! 

Every night after work I have been house hunting, and meeting with my realtor (whos my cousin)...last night though I didn't go..I went walking/jogging for 30 minutes and did do abs. But I know I need to do more than this! I'm not gaining weight though!! So thats a good thing! I will be in the gym tonight..promise! And tomorrow..hubby has to work tomorrow till 2pm. Not bad!
Anyway...I HAVE Been eating clean though!! 

I just had to vent there. Its weird cause I feel lighter..maybe because I have not lifted weights in 3 days????????? HMMM?? My jeans are even baggier! 

Hope everyone has a GREAT FRIDAY!! AND A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

Meals today.

8:15am... 2 eggwhite, 1 bagel ..YUM!
11:45...    8 eggwhites, 2 slices of turkey, 1 slice of sugarfree
                wholewheat bread (11 carbs)
3:00....     EAS Strawberry shake.. 4fat, 15pro, 2 carb, 110cal.
6:00...       4 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of brown rice, lettuce, 
                 10 cashews.
10:00        1 cup of special K with 1 cup of skim milk, 1 tbsp
                  of penut butter


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Meals today~~ 4/15/02

1. 8:30 am   Soy protein shake (with carbs..15grams)
2. 11:45am  2 slices of turkey, & 6oz. of fatfree yougart
3.  2:30pm   apple, 8 cashews
4.  6:00pm   4 oz. of chicken breast (baked), 1 cup of green beans
WORKOUT... (hour after eating) walking/jogging intervals for 40 
                    minutes, then 30 minutes of weight lifting..LEG DAY! 

tonight I am starting tanning again. I have not gone in 3 weeks..feeling a tad white!!  But it will all be good soon!!! I am doing a LOW carb diet this week. Got big plans this weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

I KNOW that my lunch was VERY low in Calories today..and fat, and everything......... I AM SWAMPED AT WORK!!! I will get in good protein at dinner..and after dinner (which I forgot to post above) I am having a protein shake again!!  Just without the carbs.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey princess! how's life as a Mrs. ??  I can see your diet is right on! Just be careful not to eat to little and end up in starvation mode.. 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

hey nikegirl!!! life as a Mrs. is going really great! I love it!! I know, I gotta watch myself on eating to little...thanks for looking out for me! 
I read your journal..Your doing awesome!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

Doing great today..a little ticked at the boss..but that is normal! I am just being super quiet in my office..only peeping out if I have to!  I just got back from Smoothie king, and bought me my Dyma-burn extreme pills.. I have been out of them for 3 weeks!! and Figured that must be why I have no energy..and no mood to workout! Soooo I got me my leanbody for her bars..yum..and pure protein bars, and Eas shakes...and of course the good ol' pillls, and I am ready to go. Also picked up an Isopure 0 carb shake while I was in there! 

MEALS FOR 4-16-02

1. fatfree muffin (110cal., 0 fat, 2g. of sugar, 20 carbs)
2. turkey sandwhich, with mustard and lettuce, handful of pretzels
3. Isopure protein shake (200 cal. 45 protein, 0 carb)
4. 4 oz.of chicken, green beans, small salad w/ soybeans in it!
5. apple w/ penut butter 
6. after workout... Eas shake

I am going to the gym tonight. Last night I went running with my collie for 30 minutes, and did weights at my apartment. I did do lunges. 30 on each leg w/ 10lb. weight.. and my pile' squats w/ 15lb weight (30reps) Did Crunches..just 60 reps..different moves

How is everyone today?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

time to go home yeah!!!!! I am making my hubby Enchiladas tonight!! (note to me so I don't make them again for 2-3 wks.)  

Tonights workout
Arms...
35 minutes of cardio
abs & calves

 I have a lot more energy right now~ I got my dyma burn pills in me..and I am rearing to go!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

4/16/02 workout~

warm up:  5 minutes on treadmill walking
Stretch for 8 minutes
cardio:  20 minutes on Precor machine 
Treadmill- walk/jog..10 minutes

Arms:
BI CURL:  12reps X 2 (slowly) w/ 17lbs
TRI EXT:   10reps X 4 w/ 12lbs
Shoulder Press:  15reps X 3 w/ 35lbs
lateral raises:  15repsX3 w/ 12lbs.
FORGOT what else I did..the names.. but I did 3 more exercises 

Stretched again another 5 minutes
 felt good!! real sweaty!!! 
Then I went home and made my hubby homemade Enchiladas... I took ONE BITE when they were all done...HE LOVED THEM!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

4/17/02

I woke up this morning at 6am...and did lunges: 25 reps on each leg with my new 15lbs weights! Also did Squats too w/ 15lbs in each hand.. 15reps, rest, 20reps. Then did pile' squats ( my feet are more then shoulder width apart, pointe 45 degrees outward...and go down like a squat)  did 30 reps w/ one 15lb holding it in the middle of my body.

That all took about 15 minutes.. then took a shower and got ready for work

MEALS:
1. half a bagel, w/ penut butter (1 tbsp), 3 eggwhites, Lots of water
2. 3 slices of turkey in a salad (only lettuce), 3 eggwhites
and 6 strawberries
3. EAS Shake
4. 4 ounces of baked chicken w/ 1 cup of green beans
5. Isopure 0 carb pro shake after workout tonight
6. apple w/ 2 slices of turkey breast before bed


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

Cardio will be tonight at 8pm-- 35 minutes
Probably half on  precor, and half on treadmill. ABS & CALVES 

Writing out all these thank you notes from the wedding IS NOT FUN!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Last night~~
I did 3 miles!!! My dog and I jogged a full mile, then I dropped her off at the house, and I sprinted forever seems like!! I'm sooo proud. I had sweat everywhere and it felt awesome. I can feel it in  my calves this morning, and my bootie ....soo far.  

Heres what I did for 4-17-02
  JOG 1 Mile, sprint/ jog/ walk 2 miles.... total time= 40 Minutes 
  ABS~ 40 bicycle crunches, 30 crunches w/ legs on coffee table,    30 crunches to each side (the twist where one ankle is on the opposite knee ya know! Then did 50 straight crunches. My parents have a mini gym in the garage..I also did 30 crunches where your arms are on the pad of that bar, and you lift your knees to your chest. ANYWAY-- u would think after years of exercising I would know the names of all this junk!! 
Calf raises w/ 100lbs. (30 reps) 
Lunges - 30 reps on each leg holding 12lbs.
Push-ups - 30reps

meals were what I said they would be..but instead of my meal 6 (apple and 2 slices of turkey) I had a bowl of Kashi cereal (1 cup) w/ skin milk... then Matt Finally got home at 11:30...I stayed up till 1 am with him..soooo I am kinda sleepy today....but all is great!! I am feeling really good about my workouts this week!! 

Hope everyone is doing GREAT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

4/18/02

meals today:

1. 4 eggwhites, 5 strawberries (& also 3 bites of a bagel that fitgirl HELPED me throw away before finishing..thanks babe  )
2. 1 grilled chicken sandwhich w/ lettuce only, and another grilled chick sand..but I threw the bun away and had chick & letttuce only!  

will edit more later......
having dinner w/ my 2 friends tonight..girls night..but I will order a grilled chicken salad (no dressing), and a bud light


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Soooo if anyone even reads my journal anymore??? HOW am I doing?????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm here babe! And I have been reading it, I just don't have much time to reply...so sorry! 

Bud Light, gross.
Eggwhites, good.
No yolks, bad.

30 push ups??? You go girl!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

HAD LOTS OF BUD LIGHT LAST NIGHT!!!!!  My best friend, and my other really close friend and I met at my apartment last night, and went to Chilis. We were gossiping soooo much and drinking away, then our food got there FINALLY, and we didn't want it (why ruin the good buz we had going is what we thought) So we took that to go..and had lots more budlight!! (the only alcohol I drink) Then we thought we needed more.. We were having sooo much fun and do not do this often!! Sooo my best friend and I dropped the other girl off at her house (she had to get up at 5am--but not us) and we grabbed a 12 pack of Bottles (YUM) and went to my apt. We talked sooo much and hung out on the balcony (I have pool view) and chilled to the radio. It was FUN!! ANYWAY...needless to say...by 2am we were feeling GOOD!!  Now today.. I have a well deserved headache!  oh well.  I better check in w/ her..see how shes doing!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

OH YEAH!! A VISTOR!! Thanks Miss L!!! HI TO U! I know how that is...I read lots of journals too and don't post..guess I was just wondering if people were doing the same to mine. 

U don't like bud light? Do u drink? What's your fave if so?
Yeah girl..30 push ups.. the MANLY way too! I think I was suppose to be a boy..my arms can hold me up for a long time. Oh well!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

AAAwwwwwmmmmmm........You drank way too much and you had a buzz too????  And the kicker is that you didn't even eat!!   WELL.....I hope you at least had a glass of water in between each beer missy.   _<this is your mother speaking._

Have you even eaten this morning?  Have you changed your underwear?   Did you brush your teeth?

LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!! LOL ~~ Good morning mom...just kidding!!

I had way more than a buzz going!! Matt told me I was shitty and was laughing at me.  Usually its him and not me! I DID drink my water w/ lemon after each beer too! 

I should have ate..    

but MOM I had FUUUNNNN!!!

Yes mam, I woke up at 7am..(late late late) and showered, EVEN SHAVED, brushed my teeth, put my Clean underwear on, and socks!! And Even a tad of makeup...so I don't scare anyone!! HA!!

HOW ARE U~???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Princess! You still hung over? 

How was your trip out of town? Did you make it to butterfly and Fade's party? 

Feel special...am I actually posting in here before I go to the gym. Have a great day, I'll check in again later!


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

I don`t know what to think here.......I`m in complete vigin territory.....not something that there is much of on this board  

You`ve got 5 pages here......without a single pornal entry....

I got goose bumps just reading some of the sickeningly sweet crap in here 

Never fear, I have come to rescue you from it all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t know what to think here.......I`m in complete vigin territory.....not something that there is much of on this board
> You`ve got 5 pages here......without a single pornal entry....
> I got goose bumps just reading some of the sickeningly sweet crap in here
> Never fear, I have come to rescue you from it all.



Oh...she's got pornography here Kuso, why do you think *"I"* asked her if she'd changed her underwear????


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

Eewwww.....too much info  

Is she one of those that just turns them inside out for the next day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ewww   Kuso.....you're disgusting man!!!
That's not what I was getting at at all!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

Thank god for that  Now, check your PM`s girl


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh my gosh!! MY JOURNAL HAS BEEN DESTROYED!!!!!! Kuso...I was proud of my virgin journal!! But really...Thanks..guess it needed to be done!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~ Yeah, I survived last friday w/ the hangover and all..drank more Friday night...haha!! I was destroyed by family members! Oh well...I am ready to go today!
Didn't make it to Butterflys party!!  I hope it was Great for them though! Can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

guess its time to post in my journal and not play in everyone else's!! I had a great weekend. Friday night, after work, I went to the family farm with my sister and my brother and his friend (my hubby had to work all weekend)...we went to the Cotton Gin Festival..its in a small town, Burton, they have a parade, crafts, and concerts..etc...! Anyway.. we had a  blast!  Visted with my Granny (she forgot  I got married  she has altimers disease --however u spell that--..
anyway.. all I did was cardio saturday and sunday.. ran 4 miles at the farm in the pasture both days..went fishing..that sort of stuff. 
Saturday night I came home, and my honey and I went dancing..more drinking. I think I am good to go for a LONG TIME!!!!  hey But I ate healthy friday and saturday. Yesterday was my cheat day... wasn't that bad though. Just had some brownies that I made for Matt, and chips and dip at the mexican rest. we went to. But I had fajitas..so that was good!  YUM!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Monday, 4-22-02

1. Oasis bar (runnin late..what else is new)
2. 4 slices of turkey breast, w/ 1 slice of honey whole wheat sugarfree bread, 1 cup of watermelon
3. 8 cashews w/ half an apple
4. EAS shake
5. 4oz. baked chicken w/ 1 1/2 veggies, half of apple 
6. Kashi cereal (1 cup) and 1 cup of skim milk AFTER Workout

Jogging 2 miles (sprint/ walk/jog) tonight
lunges, squats, pile' squats, leg extentions, leg curls, ABS & calves!!
MY LEGS are starting to really REALLY SHAPE UP!! I think from all the running!!  YEAH! Matt even said this morning that I looked great in my skirt!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

What is up with those mexican places? It is so hard to eat cheap and eat healthy at the same time. I would order fajitas like you did, but they are several dollars more than the 'combo plates', you know? Good for you controlling yourself with the chips, they are soooo addicting! 

I still think that you are too good of a wife when you make him treats and dinners that you would never eat yourself. We'll see how long it lasts...!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Girl, I Know what ya mean.. My chicken fajitas were $10.99, compared to Matt's fattening combo plate for 7.00 .. crazy! Yea, those chips can get ya huh!!! I downed a lot of water since they are SOOO SALTY! (Matt makes them that way)
Yea I know, we will see how long this lasts w/ making meals for him! THANKS For saying I am a good wife..still workin' on it!
I think I will always do good w/ not eating his stuff, I am too afraid to be fat. I freak when I gain 5lbs. I'm this way because I was once VERY overweight!! When I was in 8th grade..I was 5'2 and weighed 145..pure fatblob! I wore bigger clothes than my MOM!! I was in size 12..then in a year, I went to a size 0!!! CRAZY HUH~~~ soooooooo I Have a major fear of being like that, and I KNOW I will Always be slim.. maybe not always a size 2..but I don't think I will ever gain more than 10 pounds in my lifetime..unless I am pregnant or something!!!  Just to scared of fat!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Bwwaaaahahahahahhhhaaa......."scared of fat."
Huni, you and me both.   Check this out.  I'm only 4'10", out of high school, I was 96 lbs.  a year later, got pregnant and ballooned up to an AMAZING 157 lbs....EEEKKKk
I had no idea how to eat, if I could even exercise and craved nothing but Taco Bell.   It was HORRIBLE.   I was completely round.   I looked like one of those Weebles....remember those?  Weebles Wobble but they don't fall down <you have to sing that actually...
Well needless to say, that's when I got on the fitness trip and by the time I got pregnant with my second, I was down to 110 and only gained 19 lbs with him.   I HAVE VOWED NEVER TO GET ABOVE 115 UNLESS I START COMPETING AND PUT ON ABOUT 5 OR SO LBS OR PURE MUSCLE.

And don't feel alone in the "good wife" department.   I love cooking and more than that, I love to see someone enjoying it!  (can't wait to see what the guys say about this one)
Not only to I cook for my husband EVERY SINGLE NIGHT unless we go out, but he sits either in the living room or at the kitchen table and I serve him.   If he wants more, I get up and get it.  When he's done, I clear the dishes while he sits and watches TV.  
I love doing it though.   I just feel that that's the way a wife should be.  (Not being shovenistic or un-liberated)  (I just really like serving him and making him happy.)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

HEY FG~~ Wow girl you have come a long ways!!! So you know exactly how I feel about gaining weight! You did much better with your second child!! I will have to stay clear of Taco BEll whenever I get pregnant.. I think I will lean on you for support, K?  YOU ARE REALLY A GREAT WIFE GIRL!! WOW WOW WOW!! I understand though how you feel about WANTING TO SERVE Your husband! I do that for Matt too, although he does do the dishes, etc... But I am having a blast cooking for him, and making him happy!! Its fun. He loves to cook though also..so some nights he likes to make his REAL FATTENING stuff...and I sit on the counter and watch him(cook at 11:30 at night) Our crazy life!
 Glad I'm not alone!! Told ya the more we share, the more alike we really are!! 

BTW~~ You are SOO TINY!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Tiny, what do you mean?   Ohhhh, 4'10"....ha, now if only my weight fit my height....I'm working on it ~~ I'm working on it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

girl it does!! You are TINY right now!!! I think you look great!! And so does that trainer at your gym!!! Your like me, can't admit the truth!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

I know....it's too hard.   We are our biggest critics.    The saying is correct.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh man that saying is true!! I know I am way too hard on myself, yet I still beat myself up day after day after day!!! 
How do you stop it?? Oh well its a great obsession...sometimes!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, I guess.   As long as you don't let it go too far, ya know? 
I think if you don't have a healthy outlook on it and a healthy attitude that it can really get out of hand.

But we know we will never allow it to get to that point. Right?  Right!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

right right right right right!!

Hope not!!

My sister thinks I already am!!! But She has never read this board or others...there are some people who could ease up a little! None of our buds..but i have read journals where they could..you know what I mean!!!  ?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

I know you're not talking about me!  I display my unmentionables loud and proud every day...and it's way more than either of you. 

It's nice that there are other people that can relate to our issues. Some of my friends just don't understand.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

True that Miss L....I rarely ever write down my unmentionables.   Probably because I try to rarely have them.
But I do have them ~~~ sometimes.  I think most of my unmentionables  mostly consist of just the wrong types of carbs at the wrong time of the day, right TwinPeak?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Princess....you have PM girly


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Girls!! I am glad that we have each other to talk about our eating/working out too!! I know a lot of my friends think I am nuts too! And then there are the friends that admire my addiction also! I have unmentionables too...maybe like one though a day..if that.. and usually it might be too many mints, or a bitesize snickers..thats all!

I will check my PM!

Oh~~ No MISS L~~ I wasn't referring to u!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Fitgirl...check your Pm!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

TIME TO GO HOME!!!! & WORKOUT, AND EAT!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!
(did I mention I hate Mondays)  :bounce: :bounce:    <--- thats me in 2 hours!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

I forgot to add my short little success story here. On September 22, 2000 I decided to live a healthy lifestyle. That was the day my life changed. I weighed 144 pounds and ate like crap! I was a gym goer at that time, but never worked out effectively and it didn't really matter since my diet was the shits. 

Now I'm much better and happier!


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 23, 2002)

Miss Ledix is a babydoll....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

You never weighed 144lbs.......I refuse to believe that!!
OMG, you have done so wonderfully well.
Aaahhhhh, I have to go make my eggs....I almost forgot sitting here sippin' on coffee.
(mmm, eggs...you proud of me?)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Wonder why the Princess has not checked in yet?? 

DSD, thanks for the compliment! Babydoll?? Very sweet! 

Fitgirl, I wieghed 144, it's true. I never want to be that big again. I can't believe how I used to wear size 12 and not think I was overwieght. I was in total denial. Oh well, it was a true learning experience.  

Eggs rule, and you know it! I am going to have some probably between 12 and 12:30. Do you like oatmeal? I love the all natural oatmeal with a little bit of honey and a little more of cinammon. Very good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

That's exactly how I eat my oatmeal....Yummy!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Good Morning girls!! I am here!! Miss Ledix...and Fitgirl.. ya'll are gonna be SOOO PROUD of me today!! This morning before leaving for work, I made 4 NATURAL EGGWHITES( by that I mean not from the eggbeaters, and had one yolk, yuck, but I had it!! ALL of this with one slice of honey hole wheat bread, sugar free, 11 carbs, and 1 slice of turkey breast!!! Yeah me!

Anyway.. I couldn't wait to tell you girls that!! 

MISS LEDIX You rock...thats awesome that you lost so much weight, and changed your lifestyle to a very healthy one!! 
I can't believe u weighed that much. How much do u weight now, and how tall are u???

I LOVE OATMEAL TOO...just never have time to make it..but I am gonna make time!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

No good morning to me hey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Workout last night:

30 minutes intense walking/ jogging/ sprinting w/ my cutie Freakles (my collie), then at my apartment I did:
50 lunges w/ 10lbs, pile squats w/ calf lift w/ a 15lbs...30 reps, 
squats w/ 10lb weights..40 reps, Highkicks 20 on each leg..side kicks..20 on each leg..back kicks..20 on each leg.. jumping jacks...65reps, 30 push ups, bicep curls w/ 15 lbs ..30 reps..slowly....triceps on coffee table.(where you go up and down)
all of this took me 35 minutes.. also ran the stairs at my apartment for 10 minutes (sometimes skipping steps)
ABS: 50 regular cruches, 50 w/ legs on table, 50 bicycle twist, 50 to left side, 50 to right side. 25 v-cruches, 30 reps w/ knees to stomach movement.

Can ya tell I didn't want to go to the gym???? 
I think I sweated more than I have at the gym in a long time!  felt great!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Good Morning Kuso


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Good Morning Kuso



Good evening Princess..... 

BTW.....I`ve got a favour to ask you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Princess, I now wieght anywhere from 118-122 depending on the day, the time of the month, and the chocolate intake. 

Sounds like an awesome home workout! And I am impressed with the egg intake! 

Oh, please don't ignore kuso, he's a very sensitive boy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

kuso, she is going to freak when she sees that! You are indeed a nasty man.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, I`m Very sensitive  Be carefull when you kiss me  

BTW...Miss P, I got prior permission from Fitbabe, so don`t blame me


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh my gosh KUSO that was HILARIOUS!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! Hope my Kiss I am sending will help the rest of your body..although thats all I really need right there..LMAO!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Miss Ledix..you have done a great job dropping that weight!! I wish you A lifetime of HEALTHYNESS!! You should be very proud!

I am glad I impressed you w/ my eggs this morning!!  that was my goal!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Who is mad? Not me! 

I am eating eggs and oatmeal right now...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

I told you she would love that Kuso....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Why isn't anyone in my journal today??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm coming I'm coming fitBABE!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I told you she would love that Kuso....




Thanks 

I guess I was still traumatized from last time


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I'm coming I'm coming fitBABE!!!!



I guess those kisses worked ha??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Lol... Yea!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Why isn't anyone in my journal today??



Hey, I tried crawling in but you keep complaining about cold feet.  

Hi Princess.   Just thought I'd bring a little class to the place and make up for the crude Kuso.  So, with that in mind, I have but one thing to say.................PORNAL!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi Albob~~ well thanks for bringing some class and pornal to my journal!

Drinking my Isopure shake (35grams of protein, mixed w/ 1/2cup of skim milk, and water) Don't taste that great either!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Isn't Isopure that protein that's so "pure" it's invisible when dissolved in water?  I always wondered about that stuff.  My approach to protein is kind of like the old fassioned approach to medecine, if it tastes good it's not working.  That's why I have to add the "extras" like Peanut butter, bananas, strawberries, peaches, etc.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know if thats what they call it...when I mix it with water, it turns pink ..since I have the strawberry flavor. I do swear by it though!  It taste much better w/ real strawberries in it!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ It taste much better w/ real strawberries in it!!!


Yep, me too.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Not surprised to see the "class" you brought to the thread didn`t last long ALBOB


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

ALBOB, although you might get off on me telling you this...I am jealous of FG and princess...you've been posting in thier journals and totally ignoring mine! What's up with that? Where's the love??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ALBOB, although you might get off on me telling you this...I am jealous of FG and princess...you've been posting in thier journals and totally ignoring mine! What's up with that? Where's the love??


Ignoring you?  NEVER!!!   I do have to be very careful though, you wouldn't want me to break my anti-pornality promise, would you?  Imagine me popping up in your journal telling you I taste like strawberries.  All hell would break loose.   Princess and Fitgirl, on the other hand, are sitting at their computers lick their chops.  Just drooling at the thought of a nice big helping of ALBOB.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

fitgirl, did you hear what Albob thinks were doing at our computer??? Yea right huh!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey!  Princess!  Quit raining on my parade.    Jeeze, you could at least allow a guy a fantasy or three.  Besides, I distinctly remember a certain "Princess" sitting at her computer yelling, "I'm comming, I'm comming!!!"  Don't tell me you're not having fun.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey ALBOB....don`t try to take credit from MY work 

It WAS NOT thought of plucking strawberries from your ass that was making her come


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

No, no.........Full credit for that goes to you Kuso.  I was merely pointing out that the two of them are NOT the innocent flowers they claim to be.  

P.S.  I was envisioning the strawberries being removed via a different orifice.  Preferably using suction.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> P.S.  I was envisioning the strawberries being removed via a different orifice.  Preferably using suction.



Oh...well  in that case all`s forgiven....I was having a waking nightmare of you in w8 costume with an ass full of strawbeeries   Glad you sraightened that out


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_I was having a waking nightmare of you in w8 costume with an ass full of strawbeeries   Glad you sraightened that out



OK, that's "vision" #2.  You need a change in diet.   Please, if you have anymore of these "visions", feel free NOT to share.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, I think it must be a lack of carbs....I`ll start loading tomorrow using  my patented technique......Jack Daniels


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Liquid corn.......GOOD choice.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

I thought so...just like creatine serum, quickest way into the blood stream for maximum benifits


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Lol~~ u guys are crazy!! I am sorry Albob..I won't rain on your parade next time...........!

Fitgirl..they are catching on!!!~~ they said we are not as innocent as we make ourselves out to be..
I don't remember playin' innocent in the first place. I'll admit..I am one skinny horny chick!!! With a PROUD husband!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

skinny from all my cardio I do "at home"  Ya'll just think its from all the working out I do!!!! LoL

Okay I am getting delerious..Need Food, Need Food...
I think its time for my Meal 3....later...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ Ya'll just think its from all the working out I do!!!! LoL


Oh we're VERY aware of the kind of "working out" you do.  Kuso, when the hell am I gonna get that video back???   The stills were great for a while but they're all stuck together now.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

SHYT!!!!

I told you to get the damned things laminated first !!  

Oh....I`ll have to run you off a copy of the video...your not getting this one back


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Fitgirl..they are catching on!!!~~ they said we are not as innocent as we make ourselves out to be..
> I don't remember playin' innocent in the first place. I'll admit..I am one skinny horny chick!!! With a PROUD husband!!!



LOL....I don't remember playin' innocent.  I never claimed to be innocent.  I never plan on being innocent.  Yeah, I admit it.....I ain't skeered  ~~ I have a PROUD husband at home too!!  

Poor hubbys just don't know what hit 'em.  Mine always tell me I'm out of control.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_your not getting this one back



You BASTARD!!!  I specifically said, "Look, this is the only copy I have of Princess and Fitgirl together so I WANT IT BACK!!!"


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You BASTARD!!!  I specifically said, "Look, this is the only copy I have of Princess and Fitgirl together so I WANT IT BACK!!!"



 Sorry buddy, this is too HOT!! 

As I said...I`ll TRY to run you off a copy 


( and as many copies as possible....we could go into business here )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

OMG....Becky, look   at   her   butt.   It's so big     and round.

Ooops....sorry Princess -- got a little carried away with the song for a minute.

Now back to the convo at hand.   Me and Princess together!   HA ~~~ wish a little harder on that little star Albob


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ooopss......let me retract.  Not that I don't think Princess is hot, I do and, and, and......  I just think you're wishing for a little much don't you think Albob?


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Well actually, last time I wished for that I was repeatedly called a "sicko"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ( and as many copies as possible....we could go into business here )



Just remember Mr. Kuso....I have this in print, so royalties will be expected at a 60/40 split.   60% mine and Princess' way.   Don't try to escape either, not only do I have it in print and I do know the law on possession....but I will hunt you down like the dog that you are and tie you to the bed and.......

_<<well, never mind>>_


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I just think you're wishing for a little much don't you think Albob?



Butt??  Where?  I LOOOOOVE butts.  

Wishing for too much?  Uhhh.......NO!  Sounds JUUUUUST right.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> ....but I will hunt you down like the dog that you are and tie you to the bed and.......



The way you were sounding, I thought maybe we could sign a two movie deal here   


Hey 60/40 sounds fine with me.....and I`m sure ALBOB won`t complain


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Lol...oh my gosh...fitgirl..where did they find that picture of us????
I thought you said nobody was watchin'


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Hey 60/40 sounds fine with me.....and I`m sure ALBOB won`t complain


Hell no.  Just tell me who to send the $40 to and send me the damn video.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

I think we need to up that split!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

75/25????


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

OH hell no!   For $75 I want CONTACT!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

oh my gosh..your dreamin brother!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

You're just now figuring that out?  OK, now we know who the blonde in the crowd is.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, I AM BLONDE I admit it..didn't u see my wedding pictures?????  I am a very goliable Blond..but damnit, I am smart tooo!!!!!  Promise


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

okay peeps..let me be serious for a sec, and post my meals for the day!

Meal 1: 4 eggwhites, 1 yolk w/ 1 slice of honeywhole wheat bread
Meal 2: 35 grams of Isopure protein mixed w/ 1/2 cup of skim milk, and water.
Meal 3: 4 eggwhites, 1cup of lettuce, 4 slices of turkey breast, 1 cup of watermelon
Meal 4:  EAS Shake
Meal 5:  4 ounces of YUMMY Baked lemon pepper chicken, w/ steamed green beans, 1 tablespoon of penutbutter
Meal 6:  1 cup of skim milk before bed

No Unmentionalbes


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OH hell no!   For $75 I want CONTACT!




I never said jack about $75.....I was talking 75%


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh my gosh, just did my fitday.com calories for the day sooo far..
I HAVE ALREADY HAD 100 grams of protein sooo far..its only 1:00Pm, and just 14carbs!  W O W!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> okay peeps..let me be serious for a sec, and post my meals for the day!
> 
> Meal 1: 4 eggwhites, 1 yolk w/ 1 slice of honeywhole wheat bread
> ...




NUMBER 1: HAVE YOU ALREADY EATEN ALL OF THAT???
NUMBER 2: ARE YOU GOING TO BED ALREADY?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I was talking 75%



I'm gonna start callin you blonde too.  I know exactly what you were talking about.  But hey I'm dreaming, remember?  I can dream, right?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

No girl...I pack my food for the day...then tonight I am having chicken for dinner at 6...and then the milk...sorry.... heck no, not bedtime yet..I just do better when I plan my food!!

BUt I have already had 108 grams of protein, and 26 carbs today!!  I will have my EAS Shake in 2 1/2 hrs.  thats 15 more grams of pro. before I go home!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

You Rock......hey you have PM


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

thank you...I actually impressed myself!! Now if I can keep this up everyday!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Princess?!? Wake up! It's time to eat eggs, pronto!


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

I bet Eggs`ll be happy to hear that


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Once upon a time there lived a king.
The king had a beautiful daughter,
the Princess.

But there was a problem.
Everything the Princess touched would melt.
No matter what;
metal,
wood,
stone,
anything she touched would melt.
Because of this, men were afraid of her.
Nobody would dare marry her.
The king despaired.
What could he do to help his daughter?
He consulted his wizards and magicians.
One wizard told the king,
"If your daughter touches one thing
that does not melt in her hands,
she will be cured."


The king was overjoyed and came up with a plan.

The next day,
he held a competition.
Any man that could bring his daughter an
object that would not melt would marry her
and inherit the king's wealth.
Three young princes took up the challenge.


The first prince, ALBOB brought a sword of the finest steel.
But alas,
once the princess touched it,
it melted.
The prince went away sadly.

The second prince, Twin Peaks ( aka TIT`s  ) brought diamonds.

He thought diamonds are the hardest substance
in the world and would not melt.
But alas,
once the princess touched them,
they melted.
He too was sent away disappointed.

The third prince, kuso, approached.
He told the princess,
"Put your hand in my pocket and feel what is in there."
The princess did as she was told,
though she turned red.

She felt something hard.
She held it in her hand.


And it did not melt!!!


The king was overjoyed.
Everybody in the kingdom was overjoyed.
And the third prince married the princess
and they both lived happily ever after.

Question:



What was in the prince's pants?



(Scroll down for the answer)

V 

V 

V 

V 

V 

V 









M&M's of course. 

What were you thinking you pervert?


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

LOL...after re-reading that I think I just set myself up to be slammed


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Ha ha...that was a funny story.   

Hey "TIT's", if you wanna bring me diamonds, I will *GUARANTEE* they won't melt in my hands.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

kuso...too funny!

I agree with FB, diamonds are always the best way to my heart! That's it, my heart. No where else. Get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

No, but Fitbabe.....the point of the story was that M&M`s DO melt in your mouth   not in your hand


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

GOOD MORNING KUSO, FITGIRL, AND MISS LeDix!!!! 
LOVE THAT STORY KUSO!!!! YOUR SOOOO CRAZY!! I needed a good laugh to start my day off..thanks babe!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

miss ledix said I cannot have M&M's Kuso...   

I have to have my EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damnit


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Just two M&M`s won`t hurt you...I promise 

Besides....Miss P eats them sometimes


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No, but Fitbabe.....the point of the story was that M&M`s DO melt in your mouth   not in your hand




That was your subliminal way to get us to cheat on our diets, wasn't it??  I KNEW IT!!!

That's okay I like things that melt in my mouth.....


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Melt  How about explode?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

ya, HES trying to get us to cheat...not working KUSO!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Cheat.............. yes

But on your husbands, not your diet


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

4/24/02

I had a bada$$ workout last night at the gym!! My bootie is gonna feel it today, I can already tell! I have been low carbin' it for 2 days..and today I am uppin' it just by 20grams, then back down tommorrow. I FEEL SOO LIGHT. I got on the scale this morning, I only weight myself once a week, and I have lost 5 POUNDS!!! Holy cow!!!  (since last Tuesday morning)

WORKOUT FOR LAST NIGHT:
Stretched for 10 minutes doing different yoga moves, then did 5 minutes on stairmill for a warmup.
ARMS:
Bicep curls using free weight= first 17.5lbs 12 reps, 20lbs, 12 reps, 25lbs. 10 S L O W reps.
Upright rows:  15lbs, 12 repsX3
Shoulder press: 20lbs 12repsX3
overhead press: 20lbs 10rX3
Tri extention: 12lbs 12rX3
Seated Dip:  75lbs 12rX2
lat raise: 12lbs 10repsX3 

Smithmachine squats:  95lbs 12repsX3...ouch
Leg extention... 80lbs.. 10repsX 2
LUNGES ( I know I did these last night...but I did lighter today..just cause )  did 30reps on each leg w/ 10lbs weights

Cardio:
20 minutes on treadmill w/ ramp level at 4.5...speed varying from 4.3 to 6.0~ jog/walking/sprinting.. then walked backwards for 4 minutes with ramp at 2.5 speed 3.0
Also did 10 minutes on Precor machine
Stretch 10 minutes

 thats all folks


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

YA RIGHT KUSO...thats a BIG Fantasy you got going on there dude!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

Meals sooooo far today! 4/24/02

1. 4 eggwhites, 2 slices of toast (sugar free, 11carbs per slice)
2. 35 g. of Isopure mixed w/ water (guzzle that junk)
 ~~~~ 40 oz. of water so far.~~~~
3. 4 slices of turkey breast, 3 oz. of chicken breast baked, 1 cup of watermelon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Okay, okay....you busted me!!   NOT
HA HA      


I would *never* cheat on my hubby.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

kuso, I don't think they are taking your last comment very well. I would issue a retraction if I were you. 

Princess..way to go on the eggs! And bicep curls with 25 lb db? Wow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, I don't think they are taking your last comment very well. I would issue a retraction if I were you.





I totally agree.   I suggest he takes out an ad in the Houston Chronicle and the Dallas Observer!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

LoL!!!


Yea, 25lbs bicep curls..killer!!   I can't believe how good I am doing w/ my eggs!!! (~~ Pat on my back~~)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

is it 5 o'clock yet???????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> is it 5 o'clock yet???????




I totally agree with you sweetie!!  I'm leaving in about 30 minutes though.   I can't wait either.   I would love to go home to a nice, brown, curvy friend that goes by the name of Shiner Bock.  Light some candles and crawl into a bubble bath.

_Actually, that sounds exactly like what's going to happen._


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

I hate to be a bitch...but's it's 4:40 here, I only have twenty minutes left!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

Fitgirl that sounds REALLY REALLY GOOD, and relaxing!! especially the beer part!! 
Miss L~ U SUCK~~Kidding!! I got one hour!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

I am home now!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

girl NOT FAIR
I GOT 27 minutes to go!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry to do that to you babe...you'll be going home soon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Last nights workout: 4-24-02

30 minutes running/sprinting/walking on the treadmill, 10 minutes on the precor. No weights today..just did my abs. After the gym I went to my moms and went walking for 20 minutes F A S T with my dog! Then made Spaghettie for my hubby..and I did not even taste it!! I had Grilled chicken for dinner w/ a small bowl of lettuce, and green beans, and one slice of wheat sugar free bread for dinner soooo I was good to go! 

woke up today..tired as usual..hubby was sound asleep next to me! I didn't wanna get up..wish I could lay there with him all day! But gotta make some $$.  I slept late, and just grabbed a piece of toast for breakfast..HORRIBLE...But it was that or nothing. I managed to grab my premade ISopure shake (thank god I made it last night), and my EAS shake for later...will have to get me some Baked chicken somewhere for lunch. I WAS RUNNIN SOOO LATE!! I had to put makeup in the car on the ride to work...fun! 
Anyway..that was my morning...hope everyones doing Better than me!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Also gotta add this......... I CAN BARELY WALK...MY LEGS HURT SOOOOOOOO BAD From doing Squats at the gym Tuesday night..guess I thought I was a hero or something, now I don't wanna get outta my chair..ouch!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

busybusybusy busy today!! (they almost got me sweatin' over here)

SOOOOOOOOO FOOD FOR TODAY
1. 1 piece of bread while RUNNIN outta the casa!! (40 calories, 11 carbs) what a breakfast, I know, I know!!
2. half a protein bar (15g. of pro, 4 carbs, 3 fat)
3. Grilled chicken salad (a ton of lettuce, 2 cucumbers, and 4 oz. of chicken)
4. other half of protein bar.. 

MORE LATER!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 25, 2002)

hey lady - one more day 'til friday!  that's my mantra today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

NO KIDDING!!! I cannot wait either!! And FRIENDS comes on tonight..suppose to be a Good one!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey Princess, wow you have a lot of pages in your journal!! lol, well, I see you in FitGirl's journal, so I figured I'd come bug you too, you look great!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey Rock, you can bug me anytime... glad you popped in!!
Thanks for the compliment too!!
Have a great night..I am headed home now..been a LONG day!!
TAKE CARE!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi Princess. I am also looking forward to the new Friends tonight...and also to ER (going to tape it).


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

awww well I thought friends was pretty funny last night! I think I will be like Racheal and Have no clue about raising a baby..scary!

Doing great today, had a wonderful, sweaty workout last night at the gym. I got my New Muscle and fitness for her, its a good one! I have NEVER done the french press..can you believe that..but man, I tried it last night with and EZbar, thats one bada$$ workout...I'm gonna do it more often!! 

WORKOUT: ( 9:00pm) (had to watch friends, then go tan)
7 minute warmup on the stairmill, stretched for 5 minutes after that.
Overhead press: 15lbs in each hand, 12reps X3, 17lbs 10reps to failure
Tricep kickback:  12lbs .. 12repsX3 .. 15lbs.. 8reps to failure
Frenchpress:  17.5lbs 10reps X3 ..ouch
EXbar bicep curl: 20lbs.. 12repsX3
dumbell bicep curl: 15lbs 12X2, 20lbs: 12reps
Upright rows: 12repsX3
more shoulder press sitting down using 15lbs in each hand..15reps 

Cardio: 22 minutes on Treadmill...7 minutes w/ incline at 7.0 speed set to 4.3.. then ran for 2 minutes/sprint 2 min./walk 2 min..etc..
8 minutes on stationary bike
50 jumping jacks
abs: 150 crunches all different ways (bicycle move, feet on bench move..etc...)
Calves 100lbs 12repsX2, 85lbs.. 15 reps
STRETCH for 10 minutes!

went home and had a small bowl of kashi cereal w/ skim milk then my honey finally got home! (11:30pm)


----------



## Fade (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> had a wonderful, sweaty workout last night at the gym.



Sweaty huh?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

haha, Very Sweaty!!!! I know I burned some serious calories, and lost water weight too... I feel real Light today!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2002)

He likes to give people a hardtime but he's really just a big sweetie-pie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2002)

How's married life?  You seem real happy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

HEY ANN~~ I am Sure he is real sweetiepie, and I know hes taking good care of you right now, and always!! Married life is going great!! Can't complain. ITS LIKE ONE BIG SLUMBER PARTY SOOOO FAR!!!  Thank you for asking girlie!! How are you doing???????????
Take care, Stacey


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi Princess! Just wanted to pop in since I wasn't around much today. Workout looks good...I got the new MF, too. I think I am going to start that eight week program on Monday, did you look at that at all? Want to do that with me?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2002)

Heya Miss Ledix, hows your weekend going??? I wish it wasn't almost gone!! I think I am going to do that 8week program...I just don't know if I can have just 3 cheat days during that time??HMMMM?? I am sooo dang use to my sunday cheats...But the workout part..no prob!!
Talk to ya later..gotta go grab another chocolate chip cookie..ITS MY CHEAT DAY!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 28, 2002)

Hey Princess, so strange to see you here on a Saturday! 

Cheat day...I don't have those, you know, since every day is somewhat of a cheat day for me. LOL.

I made a spreadsheet for the weight workouts for week 1 for the program in MF Hers. I'll attach it here if you want to use it. 

I think you still go to the gym at nights....so I can let you know in the morning how I liked it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Good Morning Miss Ledix..  (I know I am never on here on Sundays..I was at My moms last night..best place to go for a cheat meal/day whatever  )

I AM DOING THE MFHERS 8 WEEK PROGRAM, Kay!!! 
Your right, I do workout in the evenings....so did ya do it this morning..how did you like it????
Should I??
Take care girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

OH AND W O W ON Your spreadsheet..thats bada$$!! Thanks for putting it in my journal ..you rock!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

You guys let me know about that M&F Hers 8 week program, kay?  I have the mag too and read it.   I have this week left on my contest with my workout buddy and I'd like to try that next week maybe.

At the end of last week and this week, we are doing that Ultra High Rep workout (like 50 to 100 reps).  I think it was in the same mag.   It might have been in Oxygen though, don't remember because I got them at the same time......oh well.   Let me know.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey FG~~ We will let ya know how it goes..well I am waiting on what Miss L thought of it this morning!
NOW~~ You let us know how that High rep program goes, kay!! Sounds kinda ruff!! But your lowering weights right??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Princess, I am only here for a minute.

I liked it. I was sweating and working hard by the end. You just have to make sure you are using enough weight to fatigue by the end of the circuit, and also don't rest too long between sets. Only long enough to take a drink or get the dbs or whatever. 

I also did some extra stuff after. I'll post in my journal later.

That would be so cool if you did it...both of you!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey girl..thanks for the Information!!! I will definalty try it tonight now!! It sounds GOOD!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, Yesterday was my cheat day... wannna see the damage??
~ Matt didn't have to be at work till Noon, so we layed in bed till 10am together.  Saturday night we went dancing at a club with some friends...it was my best friends birthday. I didn't do too bad, I was the  Driver..so I had just 3 Bud Lights in 3 1/2 hours, and  A TON of water!!!  Matt on the other hand..we won't mention all the alcohol that boy drank!! 
Anyway...we did have a lot of fun. He has a new truck, so I am VERY Careful when I drive it!!!!  ITs a big ol' thing..makes me rething sometimes about wanting my yukon..ahhh still want it though!

Okay, woke up made Matt lunch to take...didn't eat it..it was ALL FRIED. 

I had:
1  cup of special K cereal, Skim milk, cup of strawberries, WATER,
then went back to sleep for an hour! (I love sundays, but I did have clothes in the washer and dryer)..
Made my baked chicken for the week...
Lunch was: 3 ounces of chicken Baked, w/ baked lays and picante sauce..yum! Bite size snickers for a snack
Worked on thank you cards again, washed cloths, did 20 minutes of yoga, washed MORE clothes, Cleaned The ENTIRE apartment, GOT HIGH off the clorox in the bathroom (**Not really, but did get a bad headache**)
~ Went and tanned, then off to moms (its 4:00pm now) to visit
~ Walked w/ my pooch for 15 minutes
~ ate 3 chocolate chip SMALL cookies..YUM YUM YUM!!!! 
~ WENT and Got mom & me dinner..
I Had a grilled chicken sandwhich with lettuce, pickles only, and medium french fries..YUM YUM!! 
~ One more cookie 
Then off to Matts mom & dads to visit..he met me there! (finally off work at 8pm)
Just lots of water the rest of the night!
BAD BAD CHEAT DAY!!  But I am good to go for the week!! 

I feel real yucky today from all that food!! Just like fitgirl did last week. My tummy hurts..feels bloated. YUCK


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Today:
Meal 1: (not that hungry)
half a blueberry bagel (which would be 22g. of carbs..ouch), 
5 cashew, WATER

Meal 2: Protein shake ( 40 grams of protein), mixed w/ water

Feel soooooooooooo crappy today!!! And Tired!!! 
kay, I am bitchin' now...better get back to work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Honey, I can so sympathize with you about feeling crappy.   I hate to feel like that after a cheat day. 

Hope you get to feelin' better doll!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

I knew u would understand... I think I should have just a tiny cheat meal..like fries or something instead of going all out with the cookies/ and bread etc.... 

I feel kinda better..have already had 60oz. of water!!  lots of potty breaks in the past 2 hrs!!  (seems to help)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_lots of potty breaks in the past 2 hrs!!



EWWWWW.......You people and your filthy mouths.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Lol..what?? what did I say???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Princess, I sent you a pm sista'.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Girl  Got the message.. and I PMed you back chicka!

I'm eating my Meal 3... 4 oz. of Baked chicken, 8 bitesize carrots, and 5 cashews!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_I'm eating my Meal 3... 4 oz. of Baked chicken, 8 bitesize carrots, and 5 cashews!



That's not a meal, that's one bite!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

HUH???
4oz. of chicken..is 28g of protein, then 5 cashews..just for a tad of fat, and carrots... My meal was 225 calories.
I will have my protein shake (35g. of pro) in 2 hours!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

I was thinking of doing that MF 8 week program too!  Only the doc said no weight lifting for a week so I'll have to start next Monday.

I thought I'd do some really lite cardio this week to get my body used to it again and so I don't strain anything.  

 you guys!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh yeah... I stole your spreadsheet too MissL :bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

butterfly....how are you doing honey?  I hope all is well with you guys.   I've kept both you and Fade in my prayers.  
We   you too sweetie.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Butterfly, that sounds like a great idea. Welcome back sweets!!! 

No problem that you stole my spreadsheet, just keep in mind (all of you) that those are the exercises I chose to do for that bodypart. The magazine gives several choices for each bodypart. 

4:06 and still only 1 hershey kiss...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_4:06 and still only 1 hershey kiss...



1:10 PM here and only one bag of hershey's kisses.   I'm so proud of myself.  

Hey Miss LeDix, did you hear the bad news?  Looks like the workers at the Hershey plant are going on strike.  
P.S.  I know how to cure your addiction.  Take a tour of the Hershey factory sometime.  After smelling that for an hour you won't want chocolate for MONTHS.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

hey sweetie pie!!!!!  YES PLease follow the doctors orders, and rest w/ maybe LIGHT, THAT MEANS LIGHT MISSY~ Cardio!! 
That will be really good for all of us if we try the same program at the same time! Awesome!!
Hey, how are you butterfly????
  right back at ya babe!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

ALBOB, believe it or not, you are not the first person to specifically tell me about the Hershey's strike! How sad is it that people associate me with chocolate?

Princess, I am so excited for you to do the workout tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

oh my gosh..thats a great Idea Albob!! Wheres that factory at???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

I know Miss Ledix.. I can't wait. I am going home in an hour and 17 minutes, and will eat my chicken/veggies, read more about it, wash more clothes, go tan, then go to the gym and TRY IT OUT!! I will report to you first thing in the morning how it goes!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm actually at work today!  It's only the 4th time in the past 4 weeks.  The sunlight gave me a headache when I was driving to work (gotta get some sunglasses) but I feel pretty good despite it!

Princess ~ is this heat not absolutely killing you!!!  OMG it was 92 at 12:30 today!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ Wheres that factory at???


Hershey Pennsylvania.  (No, I'm not making that up.)  Even the street lights are in the shape of kisses.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

W O W .. I don't think I could live in that town!!

OH MY GOSH BUTTERFLY..YES ITS TOOOO FREAKIN HOT!! I HATE THIS CRAPOLA!! I had to buy new sunglasses today..I think I left my other ones in Dillards saturday!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

hows your first day Back at work Butterfly?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hows your first day Back at work Butterfly?


It's nice and quiet!  Can't wait to go home though... Cory just got home from school and called me.  He says he likes it better when I'm already at home when he gets there.  I think I'm going to make a bigger effort to leave work at 5pm from now on... 20 more minutes!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

awww how sweet of Cory to say! I bet they do miss you since you have been there with them for awhile!!! WELL You have got 7 minutes sweetie!! Have a great night!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

You too, talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, bye girl!! FINALLY TIME TO LEAVE!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Have fun at the gym tonight!! I am finally getting ready to post the specs of my workout this morning over in my journal...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay~ last nights workout was not what I planned!! I got Bitched at at work, cried my hole way home yesterday, went home and slammed my face in my pillow and slept for and an hour and a half..(AWWW THAT FELT GOOD), had sever cramps to go along with the other BULL$$$!!!~ SOOOO, when I woke up at 7:45, Matt called me and asked if I was going to the grocery store cause we needed everything.....sooo I ate a little chicken/veggies and  I put my Sketchers on and jetted for the hubby..got home at 9:45-- done unloading groceries at 10pm, went and did a 15 min. Jog on the treadmill at the apartments, then did 35 lunges on each leg, and did my abs, and did pull down bars, and fast bicep curls (30 on each arm, w/ 12lb. weights) and Jetted back to my apartment~~ so my workout was 35minutes long...sooo sucky..but My legs were still sore from Sat. workout, and I was SLEEPY, and In a BITCHY mood..
10:45pm..took a LONG bubble bath --till 11:30pm..then Matt got home, and I crawled in bed after talking to him for 10 minutes. Sooo here I am! That was my screwy night!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

You poor honey!!!  Sorry you had such a yucky night, hope Matt made you feel better.  Today will be a better day for you, you'll see!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, sweetness...sorry that you had such a bad night yesterday. I'm impressed that you still worked out at all. You're very dedicated. 

I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks girls!!! I do feel better, and my boss feels REALLY Shitty that he bit my throat off yesterday!!  He should!! 
Yea, Matt  helped me out a lot...we are really trying to figure how I can get my own business up and running!  (tanning salon/massages) I have wanted to do that since I was 16!! 

Miss Ledix, I think the only reason I took off to the gym right after I unloaded groceries is because I felt like kicking someones a$$!!  Sooo the sweat did help my mind/& the bubble bath too!
But I am better today, and Will be at the gym tonight!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

Starting your own business is a great idea!  Go for it!

Just remember that if the business is 51% owned by you rather than 50/50 with Matt then you'll get more tax breaks since you're a woman.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Meals Today:
1.  2 Fatfree waffles, (110calories, 25carbs, 6protein, 0fat for 2      WOW)and 3 eggwhites.
2. Yogurt..fatfree/ no sugar/ 80 calories, 13g of carbs, 6grams of protein..and very very yummy)
3. 4Slices of turkeybreast, 6 strawberries, 8 cashews
4. EAS shake (will be at 3:00-- I brought for later)

Thats all for now folks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh WOW didn't know that Butterfly, Thanks for letting me know!!!  Yea, I really want to do it! Just gotta find a way to get the funds to start it! HMMMMMMMMMMMMM? GRANNY??? Kiddin'!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

go for it Princess!  you can make this happen.  obviously i don't know the details but i do know you can do it!

good tip from Butterfly about the 51%.  i didn't know that!

hope you have a great day today.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl, thanks for popping in on my jouranl and for the Support!!!    
First, I want to get certified as a personal trainer, thats my #1 goal right now!!  then I can pocket all that money I make training and open my business up..so hopefully within a year and a half I will have it ready to go..hey I will only be 24 when I start..thats pretty good!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow Stacey, opening up your own buisiness!! That's SO GREAT!!!  I know you can do it too! It's a lot of work, but the feeling of being your own boss must be wonderful! You'll get rid of that throat-biter....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_ You'll get rid of that throat-biter....



How do you figure that?   I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

LoL...thanks Nike_Girl for the support..it is very exciting...I am SOOO sick of having to report to this boss for 5 years...it gets old!! Hes real mean~ I am going to be a very nice boss one day!! 

Albob...your goofy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stac....I sent you PM


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

hey girl.. I Sent you a PM back!! 

ONE MORE HOUR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

I sent you one back now 
**TAG, you're it **


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

OH we are sooo crazy!!! I am About to Pm you back girl!
I am at my moms right now, trying to finish these dang thank you notes, then at 9pm I am going to the gym!!  I was bustin' my a$$ at work, and didn't get to get back on this site, BUT HERE I AM! I swear this site is addiciting..its my home!
Matt called me earlier and told me he has to work tomorrow from 3pm-3 am and thursday also..so I said I would see him Friday night..lol..that soooo sucks!!! ANYWAY..gonna try the 8week thing from the magazine today..day Uno!! I will post how it goes in the morning..I may just do 30 minutes of cardio though..since my pooch who is sitting beside me right now wants to go walking!
Night everyone!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

Did you start the 8 week program?  How'd you like it?


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Hey Butterfly...thanks for popping in my journal today!  I am totally swamped at work right now. 
Yes, I did start it last night, and I like it a lot!!! Its going to be cool..However I don't know about just 3 cheat days..I think I may have just 6 in the 8 weeks, otherwise I will get real real bitchy!!   I can do the rest only 3 days though..no prob!!  
Talk to ya later!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

MEALS:
1. half bagel, 3 eggwhites
2. one slice of wheat bread, 3slices of turkey, 2oz. of chicken, 6 strawberries, 8 cashews 
3. EAS shake
More later!! 
4.  3 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans, small salad w/ soynuts. (only 12)


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Hi Princess! Did you use the spreadsheet? I'm not doing the nutrition part, just the workouts. 

I did the second day of circuits today, it was pretty cool. I was doing some extra stuff and I ran out of time...three sets for each bodypart seems to be too little to be effective, you know?


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Girl I know what ya mean!
No I didn't use your spreadsheet..I have a journal at home I keep w/ my food log, and workout log..and I wrote it in that from the magazine!  I add to it also though!!! I have not started the food yet..need to go to the grocery store!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

I go to the grocery store almost every day...always every other day. If it's not eggs, it's apples, or turkey, or cottage cheese, or apples! 

I love it though! I love eating fresh, whole foods.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

WOW GIRL..Thats a lot of visits to the grocery store!! DAMN!! $$$$$$ I go every sunday and just buy a ton of stuff!  Unless Matt runs out of his damn Tortilla chips!! (he gets pissy)
I love eating fresh food too!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Matt and his junk food...he is too spoiled!! 

I have finally started buying the 18 egg container, but that doesn't even last me a week! I eat at least five eggs a day, more if I have them twice a day. LOL.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

You eat a lot eggs girl..Have you checked your cholestrol lately??

Ya, my babe loves his junk food..although none of it is sweets..its all just chips/fried/mexican Tht kinda junk!! 
MAKES IT HARD ON ME


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

I only eat one, maybe two yolks a day so I am not very concerned about choesterol. But I also had a lot of extensive blood work done in October and November, so I know I'm okay for now, LOL.

I know that his junk food loving makes it difficult for you. I've mentioned that many times. But as I've also said many times, you are very strong and can handle being around that. Lance knows that I do not have a very strong will when it comes to junk so he is very cool about us not having any here.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Ya I know I have mentioned it!! I am pretty strong about it! 
Thats really sweet of Lance to help you out girl..gotta appreciate that!! What a sweetiepie!
I'm glad your cholestrol is good!!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

OKAY Girls, This week just sucks..can I start it all over?? Please?? Last night, I came home and took my daily nap at 5:45-6:30, ate my baked chicken, & small salad w/ soynuts (just like 12 of them)
and green beans (1 cup)...anyway..I went to the mall for some pants, then went to the gym...I decided to do the treadmill first, kay, I was on it for like 15 minutes, and the hole time had horrible horrible cramps and my legs were feeling like they could not hold me up!! I think I just had a super long day at work, and was exahusted! ? ?  Don't know.. But, I left the gym, I felt sooo stupid leaving after being there for only 25 minutes..I was hoping nobody was paying attention at the front desk as I snuck outta there. When I got home (at 9:45pm) I called Matt and told him I was crawling into bed, taking 2 tylenol pms and Would be passed out when he got home. So thats what I did..I slept from 10pm to 6:30am!! Whats wrong with my body?? I think I am just stressed out at work...I don't know..but I HATE IT WHEN I don't have a good workout, it bugs the shit outta me, and I mentally down myself, ya know...? ANYWAY...I still have bad cramps today..I think I am about to get my monthly visitor..who knows?? ANYWAY..so thats my story.. This week has been like one big Soap Opera for me!! (at least I have ate squeaky clean, right?)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Stacey....I sent you a pm sweetie pie


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

oh okay... I will check it..thanks!!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

Stacey, give yourself a break! I'm so sorry you've been feeling crappy.. We all do that sometimes.. But honey, I'm sure the lady in the front desk did not notice you leaving..  And if she did see you she probably thought: "Damn, that girl is so good looking, why can't I have her body??"..  Maybe you've pushed yourself too hard these last weeks.. Do you give yourself restdays from the gym??? Maybe you should take a break from working out for a few days.. that would only do your body good!..

I really hope you're feeling better!
Hugs,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Jen very much for that SWEET POST!!!  I know, I know, I should give myself a break!! But geezzzzz!!! LoL..the girl at the front desk was probably not thinking that last night.. I looked real pale, but that would be Cool if she was huh!!  Thanks for the compliment honey!!
I do rest from the gyms on Sundays...and sometimes more than that..as to I do my cardio outside a lot. And Have weights at home.  So I do rest from the gym..but I am always doing something if I am not there, ya know what I mean??!!! I hope I get to feeling better soon too..I gotta be back in my bikkin in 17 days!!!! YUCKO!! I know I look fine, just wanna look  more lean, ya know!! 
THANKS GIRL!! (**Hugs back**)
Stacey


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Hey Princess!  I agree with Nike_Girl... sometimes your body needs a break from the gym.  Fade takes them on occasion too and when you're feeling crampy thats the best time to let your body rest.

Try to pay attention to what your body is telling you and don't push yourself to the point of exhaustion... then you really will be kicking yourself!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Thank you Butterfly for the tips!! I will give my body a rest! Guess even though I haven't Killed myself at the gym this week, work has Killed me!
I do need to start paying attention to my body!! Thanks hon!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Hey... have you ever been to the Expo Design Center off Westheimer???  My girlfirends/co-workers want to sneak off this afternoon and check it out.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

NO I HAVEN'T ~~ HOWEVER, A co-worker of mine Loves that place, and she told me when I get a home, I HAVE TO GO THERE!!! I Heard its AWESOME!! Let me know what ya think girlie!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Just got back a little while ago... that place is too cool!!!  So many decorating ideas for the entire house!!!

I'm getting their custom closet people to come out and give me an estimate on our master closet, the under-the-stairs closet, and Cory's closet.

We've got the room in the house we just need it to be organized better... and the estimate is free so what the heck!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

oh cool girl!!! Heck ya, I would have them come give you an estimate also, especially if its free!! Ya, I am Defianatly going there when we get our home. DAMNIT ..I Meant to tell u before u left that there is a AWESOME nutrition store right across the street from there..called Discount Nutrion Center..OOPS!! next time your out that away..stop by there..they have great prices..and lots to choose from!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know about that store!  I definitely plan to go back and take fade with me.  He was all sad he didn't go today but I told him it was a girl thing!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Princess, I hope you have listened to everyone's advice and decided to take a little break, at least for today! 

You say it might be PMS, because that can really take a toll on the bod for a few days. And don't you dare stress about the lady at the front desk seeing you leave early!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Morning girls!!! 
Thanks Miss Ledix for understanding!!  I think it might be early pms too... its almost that time!?! HAHA~ Them girls at the front desk can't be soo snotty sometimes! BUT I won't let them get to me!! They WISH!   I really don't understand them anyway..have the time I come in there and they have some fast food place..fries, etc.... And They work at a gym??? That shouldn't be allowed for all of to see who don't get to eat that..Butheads!! 

Butterfly..ya you tell that Fade it was a girls thing!! Does he like to shop with you? Ya, you will have to check that store out..theres another good one on Westheimer also..gotta remember the name?? HMMM?? But they are both Small stores, but have good stuff, and good prices!! 

Hope everyone has  A GREAT FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Okay~ I was ready to work out last night..after I rested from 6-7:30 eating dinner/watching Friends/ and washing clothes. I went to the gym!!  & It felt really good. I'm glad I gave my body that rest the night before. 

MISS LEDIX CHECK THIS OUT... For dinner last night...I made me 5 eggwhites (from the carton too) and 1 yolk...then had 1 cup of special K cereal, w/ 1 cup of skim milk...and after I ate that..I had 2 slices of turkey! I think that was really good!!  I was thinking about u when I was making my eggs (in the skillet w/ PAM) 

WORKOUT:
Changing things up a tad:
Cardio first for a warm up: 10 minutes on the Stairmaster, then stretched...
Did the circuit training.. working hard on the bootie, and thighs...
Leg Extention... 75 lbs.. (went 10 lbs lighter last night) 3X12reps
then 85lbs..8 reps
Leg curls.. 60lbs.. 4X 12reps
Leg kickback (its where  your standing against this pad, and u put the back of your knee (just one leg at a time) on this pad, and kickback) did 65lbs .. 3x15reps..switching legs
Lunges (just holding 10lbs today), 50 on each leg
Leg Press 125lbs.. 10repsX3

7 minutes more on the stairmaster, then 20 minutes on treadmill (only jogged 8 minutes)  And Did not do my sprinting last night

Got home, and had 2 more slices of turkey breast, and one slice of that sugarfree, 11 carb bread, took shower, read magazine, washed More clothes...and went to bed...Matt had to work till 3 am!! That sucked!! So I didn't see him yesterday! BUT hes off this weekend..finally!!!! Hes never off on the weekends!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

oh duh.. I also did pull downs w/ that bar, and did triceps extentions, and lateral raises, and that back press machine too, and abs, and calf (sit down) press)  I almost forgot!!  I was sweating good!! But I feel better today!!


----------



## ksiebert (May 3, 2002)

Did you make an omlett, or did you eat the eggs, yolk, turkey separate?.....omlett probably tastes better!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Hey Stacey...good morning doll.  How are you?  PM me or email me....you know what I wanna know!!

Also....go check out my journal!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Hi Ksiebert, thanks for visting my journal!! I made the eggwhites/with the yolk..but I had the turkey when I was done w/ eating everything...I was still hungry so ate that!

HEY FG!!! WASSSSSSSSSS UP??? kay, I will pm you!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Great workout girl! Also, I love the omelette that you ate...will you make me one when I come to visit TX?? 

Gotta get back to work, see you later!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix.. I am sooo glad I got your approval!! I was kinda worried!!  SURE GIRL, I'll make ya one!!

have a good day!


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

Just thought I`d drop in and say howdy 

Too much hens talk to make mush sense out of, so I`ll just leave it at that for now


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

hahahaha we do gobble a lot huh Kuso!!! !

HI BACK TO YOU!! How are You???


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

Very good thank you! Yourself?


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Too much hen talk



How RUDE!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

oh my gosh, Albob..your goofy!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Goofy?  That's it?  After all the "cackling hen" comments I've made I thought that was hilarious!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

IT REALLY WAS Hilarious..I was just busy at work, and that was just a fast response!! SORRY! We have been good girls today..I guess everyones busy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Stacey....I sent you pm doll


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

okay hon, I will go check it!!
How are ya??? 2 MORE HOURS!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

YEAH... only 2 more hours...

Think I might slip out early


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Hey Butterfly....I like you're new Av and your new title too......


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Butterfly....I like you're new Av and your new title too......


It's been like 5 WEEKS!!!!!!  I told him he'd better get well by this weekend or else!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

oh lucky duck you!! I want to also!! I wanna go shopping!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

WOW 5 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT.. FADE BETTER GET BETTER!!! HOLY COW you poor thing!!!!

YES I LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR!!


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

50 more minutes girlie and we are outta here!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

30 MINUTES NOW!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

BRIEF SUMMARY OF WEEKEND:
Friday night..had a great workout!! First I went shopping after work.... then went to the gym...LEG DAY~! OUCH! And 15 min. on stairmaster, 8 on treadmill. ABS TOO.

Saturday morning...awww woke up w/ my sweetie.... then off to wash car BY HAND in 94 Degrees SCORCHING HOT WEATHER!! Took Me 45minutes (detailed it).  Dripping in sweat when done, Then did weights at apartment gym! Bis and tris, and abs, and calves, and 7 minutes on stairmaster. And did 30 lunges on each leg.
Then Matt and I went to a concert!! IT WAS FUN! Then dancing w/ friends too... I only had 3 beers...thats good for me!
I DID NOT EAT much all day saturday..I mean nothing..BAD, BAD, BAD...sooo didn't wanna drink too much on an empty stomach.

SUNDAY...(DRUMROLL PLEASE) Great cheatday..none for 2 weeks now!!  I had lots of good stuff!! And Boy can I feel it today!!haha...I had: chicken fajitias for lunch, chips and salsa (not too much chips though),  then 2 chocolate chip cookies at my moms, yum, then later Matt and I went to Sonic.. and I had these new Chicken wraps..it was grilled, not bad, (just lettuce, chicken, and the wrap..yummmmmy), and shared fries w/ Matt..OH MY GOD..FRIES!!! Then we shared a hot fudge sundae..w/ nuts.. YUMMMMMY!! Thats my CHEAT!!!!  But ya know, after all that food, I thought I would look 8 months pregnant..but nope I didn't. I guess cause I didn't eat hardly anything on Saturday, and my body was starving! Poor thing! 

ANYWAY...I GOT A CHALLENGE FOR ME! 2 WEEKS= BIKKINI...we are going tubing down the Guadalupe river (FG..I Know you know what I am talking about) Lots of sun, lots of people too!  Gotta look lean.. SOOO I am doing cardio every day, & weights of course.. (gonna do the magaznie thing) ..and eating very clean. Which won't be a prob..since I ate everything yesterday! 
OH~ And my best friend and I are going to the beach this saturday!!  Anyway.. gotta be a good girl.. for 2 weeks! 

Check you guys later..gotta get to work!! FUN FUN!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey Princess! Looks like you had a great weekend!! Check out my journal, I posted 3 pics of my honey!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Hey Nike Girl...Yea I did have a good weekend!!  Thanks!
Oh cool..pictures..I am going to look now!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

I had a blast last time I went tubing down the Guadalupe!!!  What weekend are you going?  Ever been to Schlittebaun???

No kidding about the heat


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Hey Butterfly~
Oh I know, I just LOVE the Guadalupe!!! ITS A BLAST!!!! We are going May 18th! Yea, I have been to schlitterbaun a bunch!! I wanna go again though!! Its pretty cool!! I love that hole town! We usually go there about 4-5 times each summer!!


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

What concert?


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

My son is going to Schlitterbaun with the choir group from school that same weekend.  

Oh yeah... I got some of that IsoPure shake mix and I LOVE IT!!!!  I'm so glad you guys talked me into trying it!  Also, I found some prenatal vitamins at GNC that don't hurt my tummy!

I feel really good today


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What concert?


It was country... Pat Green, right?!?

Can you believe Fade grew up in Pasadena and doesn't like country music???  He's a headbanger and likes Marilyn Manson, Rob Zombie, etc.

I like everything but rap and tejano.


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> It was country... Pat Green, right?!?


I like classic country. I hate the stuff they play now. Needs more steel guitar.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Hey Butterfly and Fade!!! 
Oh yes, I love that Isopure..thats awesome that you found vitamins your tummy can handle!! YEAH!! GNC is a great store!!

YEP GIRL It was Called the "10 MAN JAM" Concert!! (you could only win tickets) And it had Pat Green (MY MAN), Cory Morrow, Charlie Robison, Clint Black, Darrel Dodd, Darrel Singletary, Trace Adkins, Roger Creagar, and some new guy..shane something...he sings that song "Good Morning Beautiful"...anyway..IT WAS AWESOME!! THEY SING TEXAS MUSIC..AND FADE I bet you would like Pat Green & Charlie Robison..they are Cool!!  I can't believe your a headbanger..ya freak..just kidding'

Thats neat your sons going there the same weekend we are!! COOL!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Hi Princess! Sounds like you had fun at the concert and out dancing! 

I'm somewhat in lurk mode but wanted to stop and say hi! 

Are you doing the back/bicep workout today from the magazine?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!! 
Yes, we did have a blast!! 
I will be doing that workout tonight, uh huh!! 
Did you like it this morning??
Take care,
Stacey  
BTW~~ I LOVE THE PICTURE OF Your Dog!! AWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

I liked the workout okay. You can see my journal for the details. Had to change it a little bit, I think you would be spending about 90 minutes in the gym if you did everything they said! 

Isn't LeDix just the sweetest??


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

I don't know how you ladies keep up with all this. How many journals, with how many different conversations are going on at any given time.

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGH


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

It's called MULTI-TASKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Women are great at it and -most- men SUCK at it


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

yes she is the sweetest!! WOW.. 90 minutes, no thank you! Tonight will be short and sweet since i have cramps!

AND CRAIG... LoL.. US GIRLS ARE JUST DAMN GOOD!!! We do have a lot of convos going..but we always know what we are talking about!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

YOUR RIGHT BUTTERFLY!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

That is exactly what my wife says. She claims that she can do six things at the same time, and I can only do one thing until it is finished and then I move on.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Lol!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

Hey girlie!!!  Why are you cramping sooo bad for sooo long???  Are you ok???


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

hey... I Don't know what my problem is girlie!!!! But IT HURTS! I can barely MOVE today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANNA GO HOME!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

oh my gosh... 15 more min. and I am outta here!!  Finally..RUFF DAY!!! GOING TO GO Crawl in my bed w/ a heat pad and just lay there..then maybe at 8:00 go do weights..depending on the cramp situation...heck I might just lay there till 6am tomorrow morning!! SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!

Fitgirl..go work out for me!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Princess, I'm so sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I remember you mentioning that you had some cramps last week. Maybe it's time to call the doctor? You know how mysterious the lovely 'female issues' can be sometime. 

Take care of yourself. Do not workout if you are not feeling well.


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

I agree with MissL, DON'T work-out until you know what's causing the cramps.

Hope this isn't too personal, but if there is a chance you could be pregnant and you are cramping that bad then _(and this comes from recent personal experience)_ you could seriously hurt yourself and that baby by working out.

Please stay in bed and call the doctor ASAP!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Hey princess...how are you this morning babes?  PM me...


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

GIRLS, thank you so much for all the concerns!! Okay~ I could not move last night, I got home from work and my sides hurt sooo damn bad, I layed in bed till 7:30, then went to the grocery store and could barely walk in there....the rest of the night was spent on the couch....and then to bed at 10:30. Butterfly..you were thinking EXACTLY what Fitgirl and I were thinking..that I could be pregnant!! Soooo I bought a test last night..it came with 2. I took one last night, and again this morning..Nothing..not pregnant! Soooo I have no clue whats wrong w/ me. I hurt still today...and If my bitchy boss will let me..I am going to the Dr.

Soooo I didn't eat much last night..and this morning had half a bagel and 3 eggwhites!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## lina (May 7, 2002)

Hey Princess,
Just checkin' out ya journal and to say 'hi'! So many people here that it takes time to check and see what everyone's up to.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

hey Lina..thanks for popping in on my journal.. and for the well wishes!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Go, go, go......girl!!!!   Go to the dr. anyway.   Tell them you took the test , but have them do another one anyway.   It is well worth it to have it done by the blood testing.   With my eldest son, I took a test and it came out negative, but I knew something was wrong with me so I went to the dr. and low and behold.....

Anyway, make sure you get to the bottom of those cramps.....I wish you well my friend!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

THANK YOU FITGIRL VERY Much!!!! Your sooooooo sweet!!! I don't know what to do.. my boss is a complete jerk..and I know he will just bitch at me! I will see what he says!! I can't believe that happend to you! Oh man, I wonder what my problem is!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Princess, I am really busy here at work but just had to tell you something....

I called Labrada about the Lean Body for Her Bars...and they are being discontinued!!! It's true, no more Lean Body for Her bars! But you can get some free samples of the regular bars by calling 1-800-832-9948...I hope it's okay that I am posting that number here. You see, I did like the Chocolate Honey Peanut flavor, after I had refridgerated it for a while. Oh.... what a bummer! 

And  go to the doctor. I hope your boss will let you.

Have to get back to work, just wanted to tell you the bad news.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

I`m not really used to doing this, but I have to agree with the ladies here.....Go to the doc asap........now.

You`re not taking creatine by any chance are you?


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

Hey!
Man I do want to go. I have 2 bosses..and they are both assholes! I may just say screw them..my body is more important....

Hi Kuso..why thanks dude..and No I am not taking Creatine!!

Miss Ledix..thank you soooo much for telling me that about my FAVE bars..that sucks soooo bad!! And thanks for that number, I will call it!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

The way I see it is that your bosses don't have any right to keep you from going to the doctor.  If you have to you could take leave without pay... or you could suggest that if anything really bad happens to you then you could sue them...


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

good idea girl!! I am not cramping now...feel sluggish..but no cramps..so should I still go??


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

GO....... but just don`t get your ass fired over it


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

LoL... Your right Kuso!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

How'd you like the frog song???


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

LoL I loved it girl..that was sooo cute!! I sent it back!! Thanks!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

I know it's only been a few hours but did you go to the doctor yet?????


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How'd you like the frog song???






> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LoL I loved it girl..that was sooo cute!! I sent it back!! Thanks!!




And I bet you were thinking of me ( in that cartoon I posted ) while you were listening to it


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

QUICK UPDATE~
I am swamped at work, so I will get on here later more! But I went to my family dr. yesterday..and They thought it might be my appendix first..then they asked a ton of questions, and felt different spots of my abdomen..and they told me I need to see my Gyno asap..or If I get the shooting pains again Real bad, to just go to the ER. (FUN)...Well I called my best friend who has an AWESOME Gynocologist, she has endometriosis, and a lot of other female problems. Well I want to change to him as a dr...cause I don't feel comfortable with my Dr...so I called and got an appt..hes outta town, then can't see me till MAY 23. The nurse thinks I have Endo..and so does my family dr. or it could be a bad cysts...since I have had lots of problems in the past with my female organs.. soo I just gotta wait and see! 
Today, I don't hurt as bad, took some tylenol this morning...and I have been on my feet all morning also. Just small cramps! WHO KNOWS! They said I should see MY Gyno if it gets bad between now and May 23rd though..since she kinda knows my body....I just don't trust her..her answers to all my questions always go like this "hmmm, I don't know"............... now would u want that answer???????

HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD HUMP DAY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

I think you should see your Gyno now!!  Even though she doesn't always give you the correct answer or any answer at all....I would still see here.   You don't wanna wait and mess things up really bad, ya know sweetie?

I'd go anyway and just say "Look, I really need an answer here.   I'm not cramping just for fun of it."  

But seriously, I'd get an answer and some treatment ASAP!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Yes, I agree with FG. Go now, go today. Unless you can see another doctor in the same practice (multi doctor practice) as your friend's doc any sooner. Do not wait on this! 

Depending on your insurance, you may want to go the ER if it gets any worse.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

hey girls...thanks a bunch for the concern!! Ya'll are soo sweet!! I will see what I can do here at work, (My boss is concerned too..that was a shocker)..and I will call my normal gyno today too to see when I can get it..usually they fit me in when I tell them I am in Pain!! So We will see what they can do!! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Todays Nutrition:

1. half a bagel, 3 eggwhites
2. 4oz. of baked lemon pepper chicken, 1 cup of brown rice 1/2 an apple
3. Eas Shake
4. 4 oz. of lemon chicken, steamed green beans (from my father in laws garden), small salad,
5. Protein shake

I did 10 Minutes of Yoga this morning..felt good.. tonight I am doing LIGHT Cardio, and LIGHT weights!!  MAYBE!!! Ha!!

Oh miss L~~ Ya know, I never taste Matts food when I cook it..but last night I made him LIGHT macaronni and Cheese..and I had a spoonfull...YUM YUM YUM!! (he didn't know it was LIGHT ..LoL) I had to confess that!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Wow Princess, what a confession! You naughty girl! You already know my feelings on you cooking Matt 'his' food and you eating 'your' food, so no comment!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

haha I know girlie!! It was soo funny last night though! I was thinking OF YOU when I took the bite!!! I am just Naughty!!  BUT DAMN It tasted good..I thought about getting me a bowl of it, but being it was 11pm, and not in my diet..I thought I had better not!!  I know what I am having on my next cheat day though! YUM YUM!!


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I am just Naughty!! :


I'm naughty too.


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Wow Princess, what a confession! You naughty girl! You already know my feelings on you cooking Matt 'his' food and you eating 'your' food, so no comment!


I have to agree with MissL on this point.  If you spoil him like that this early on in your marriage then you'd better be prepared to do it FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

Yup. Ann and I had alot of sex early in the marrage and I want it like that FOREVER!!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Oh my gosh Fade!! Hush!!! Just kidding!!

I know I spoil him...but I like spoiling him!! He spoils me too...... in another kinda way...LoL!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Lordy, lordy you guys are so bad!

My only point is that if you are eating healthy, why would he not want to eat healthy as well? I'm not talking about him having three egg whites and a bagel like you do...but I'm talking about him having similar things to what you do. Not a totally different meal entirely, that you are cooking for him!  Are you going to cook two things for dinner every night forever? What happens when he finally gets a normal work schedule? Like I said...that boy is spoiled!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Yup. Ann and I had alot of sex early in the marrage and I want it like that FOREVER!!


I told you he was a GOOFBALL!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

UMMMMMM???? Miss Ledix... I don't know what we are going to do when his schudule is normal. But see right now, I cook my chicken and it last me a couple of days, and I don't really COOK for Me everyday..hardly ever!! Or I have my salads..or whatever..or shakes, but cooking don't happen much with me..like twice a week! And I only cook for Matt 3-4 times a week! He likes frozen pizzas! That boy Will never Eat healthy!! I have tried for 4 years..and Gave up!! He Eats a lot of BEEF, and I can't have beef..It messes my stomach up bad...Doctor said not to eat it! Soo we are sooo use to not eating the same stuff!! There are some meals that I make he eats..like Chicken Fajitas, Chicken casseroles, he likes my baked chicken, Those VOILA CHICKEN Family SKILLET DINNERS. But he just prefers Fried foods..and I don't!
ANYway..guess I will just have to see how it is when hes on normal hours!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Okay, I did workout last night...felt kinda good..but I didn't have a lot of strength! 
I did 10 minutes on the bike, and 10 minutes on treadmill (walking fast), then did some light weights.. 
Our gym got a lot of new equipment, so I was trying everything out..trained quads, glutes, bis, and tris, and did 50 cruches (regular), 50 w/ feet on chair, knees up, and 25 obliques on each side, and then 20 lower ab crunches, where u bring your knees to almost your face. also 35 V- crunches.
to rest, 5 minutes on treadmill again.
this wore me out, guess my body is sick (I have a bad  cold now, go figure--just can't get well)

TODAYS MEALS (5-9-02)
8am.. 4 eggwhites, half a bagel

10:30.. 8 cashews (I was busy, and just grabbed that)

12pm~ 1 1/2 cups of lettuce, 3 slices of turkey breast, 4 EGGwhites (yucko)

........more to come later......

hope everyones doing good. Tonight I am going to the gym again, I want to do more cardio, if my body will let me!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Man I am a POST Whore Today!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Just posted my lunch!!
Miss L~ you would be sooo proud of me!!


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

Hey P ~ 

Tell me more about the turkey breast???  Is it like lunch meat or a pre-packaged thing or what?


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh I get the fatfree turkey meat (sandwhich) from the Deli, its fresh, and sooo much better than the prepackaged stuff! I usually get Sarah Lee..her turkey is YUMMY!! And 3 slices is 15grams of protein, 0carb, 80 calories.  Most of the time I hace 4 slices (20protein), but since I had eggwhites today, I saved some. BUT ITS Really good!! and the sodium is very low on it! (gotta watch that)


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

hey post whore - you aren't the only posting hoochie today.

you know i'm joking with you - yes?

i've been on a kick that i want to cook an entire turkey breast one sunday.  like thanksgiving but only the breast.  but i can only find them frozen and they have "stuff" added to them.  i found a whole turkey fresh that's just turkey (tons of salt and additives in the frozen breasts i found) but it's way huge and i only eat the breast.

not sure why i just told you that......

have a great day girlee and thanks for all of your support!  please know that i'm here for you too if you ever need me!


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

hummm...  I've got a whole turkey in the freezer, maybe I should thaw it and cook it... I know fade and my son would help me eat it.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

oh - i definitely think you should!  it will smell good, taste better and you won't have to cook for days after!  bon appetit


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

Check this out...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6906


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Hey post whore Twin and Butterfly!! (ya, Nikegurl...I know your kidding..you had me laughing my bootie off!!)

Your crazy Nike... Ya I hate it when they add all that crap to the turkeys!! 
Butterfly..shes right..cook it.. oh you will love it!! I love turkey!!

Yum yum.. Oh my gosh.. I have a frozen whole turkey at my moms still... COOL.. just remembered.. oh Now I am gonna go get it tonight...and cook it this weekend.

Nikegurl.. I'm here for ya girl.. thank you too for the support!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

great...so i'm the only one without a frozen whole turkey.
i know everyone will talk about me now.

(but not before after my crazy tuna rantings yesterday!)


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Ya no kidding..you and that tuna rantings yesterday was Nuts!!

Sorry you don't have a turkey sweetie...  I got mine from my boss at Easter!! Totally forgot about it!! 

I'll cook u some and send it your way!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Uh... what is BIZNITCH????


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

like beeeotch (i think people on the forum here spell it biatch)


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

OH DUH!! 
COOL!!! I like it..but your not a biatch!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

okay gotta post the rest of my meals for today (5-9)
dinner.. 7pm.. 

5oz. of baked chicken w/ tablespoon of barbeque sause..yum..
1 cup of steamed green beans
tablespoon of pb

190 calories..(I knew I was going to run/jog for a long time..so did not feel up a bunch)
35g. of protein.
10 carbs

last meal (after workout)
Isopure shake (40g. of protein, 170cal., 0 carb)
w/ a tablespoon of pb


WORKOUT:
35 minutes of running/walking/jogging...sweaty! Felt good.. got crampy at the end though so I walked the last 10 min.)
Abs...(an hour later after the run when cramps were gone)
100 reg. crunches
50 v-crunch
50 side crunches..on each side

Today was just cardio & abs

I am THINKING of waking up early in the morning to go for a jog..but we will see how that goes..Matt is working till 1am tonight...so I bet I don't get much sleep cause I cannot sleep when I hear the tv on, and him making him food! I didn't cook for him tonight!  lol

YES~ Tomorrow IS FRIDAY!! Thank god! I got a raise last week, this girl quit (SHE HATES OUR BOSS..she only lasted 2 months) anyway, and Now I will be doing all of her stuff..so shes gonna show me some stuff, where she has kept stuff, etc.. its her last day tomorrow..shes really cool..gonna miss her!! 
sooo I won't Be a Postwhore as much...maybe! lol
gotta leave my mamas now!! Audios!


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

I don`t want to rub it in or anything.....but.....it`s already Friday here   ....and on top of that, I`ve GOT A DAY OFF


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

oh just rub it in!! You suck!! 
But...I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!   Happy Friday honey.. (what time is it where your at?)


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

Actually I try to keep a balance between sucking and licking   LOL

Thanks  It`s just after 12noon here....how about in TX?


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

oh hey Kuso...I signed off last night after I did my last post! It was like 10:00pm when we were talking though!!  How are ya today?? Having a good friday..Or is it really late there now??


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Yea Its Friday ..didn't think I was ever gonna make it to today!! Wooohooo!!! 

Nutrition today: 
man I woke up starving today! Hmm?
1. 4 eggwhites, 1 yolk, almost all of my whole wheat bagel..oh well!

Workout..so far today..I can't believe I got up at 5:45am ..
I went to the apartment gym..wow and another lady was in there..she inspired me too..she was probably in her 60s ...and just a going on that treadmill!! SOooo I did 30 minutes on the thing!   felt great too!
6:00- 6:30am treadmill..jog/walk/run...30min.
abs.. 50reg. crunches on the slant bench...and 50V-crunches on floor.

As ya know..I normally don't workout in the morning! at first when I was on the treadmill...I was kinda sleepy ~but after about 7 minutes I got some energy..guess my dymaburn pill kicked in or something..I could get use to this!!

Tonight I will do 15minutes more cardio at the Regular Gym on the Precor machine..and Do weights..leg day!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

It's Friday here too in Canada LMAO. 

No, I am not drinking this weekend on account of my parents have come all the way across this big country to visit me for Mother's Day.  I am eating a lot of food though.  They're paying, who can say no? 

Have a great weekend Princess, and keep workin' on stayin' lean cuz I'm blowing it this weekend LOL.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Hey CLP!! Thanks for visting my journal!!! I LOVE FRIDAYS..hope you have a great one!! Sorry no drinking this weekend, I will drink one for you tomorrow night! 
Have a great time with your parents...thats soo sweet of them to come and see you!! AWWWWW! Ya, I wouldn't be able to pass up food either if they were paying!! Have a great time!!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

Hi there  Yeah it`s still Friday....but only for another hour 

Luck thats happy hour at my place  drinks are on me


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

oh well have fun On saturday..
yumyum..drinks on you!!! Cool
have a great rest of the night!!!  And An awesome saturday!!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

Thanks you   But don`t think you`re getting rid of me that easily....I`ve got enough JD here for a couple more hours yet


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh..your crazy!!!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

not crazy....just drunk


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

LMAO!! I will be that away tomorrow night hopefully!!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

Damn......seems my timeing is off


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

I haven't been sloppy drunk in months and I fully intend to rectify that tongiht


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Awesome Ann~~ I hope you have a blast!!! Whacha gonna do????


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

I don't know how you guys drink beer! I mean, Princess, I know you have mentioned it before so I know you drink it. Butterfly, I'm not sure about you...I know Fade has mentioned making his own beer or something. I guess I'm just not into drinking. There's too much of a fine line between having a good buzz and then feeling like shit.


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

Personally, I can't stand beer.  I like rum - w/coke or in a strawberry daquiri.  Or wine coolers.

We're getting to old to go out and party all the time... takes too long to get over it... so we savor the few times a year we do get sloppy.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE MY BUD LIGHT, or strawberry Daq., or sex on the beach, or MIAMI Vice's (strawberry & Pina colada mixed together..yum), and thats all I will drink! 

I don't know how You don't drink Miss L...but then again...some people just don't like it!! thats cool!!!

Speaking of beer...its almost beerThirty!!


----------



## Fade (May 10, 2002)

Bud light?? Try a Youngs Double Chocolate. Very good very smooth.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

hmmmmmm? Never heard of that!!! Sounds great though! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

He likes the dark and/or imported beers... way different from Bud Light.


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

Wow Princess, gym twice today?  You go girl!  Lookin' good!  Love your wedding picture!

Have a good Friday!


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2002)

hey Lina~~ thanks girl for the compliment on my picture!!   Your sooo sweet! ya I did workout 2 times yesterday..I never do cardio in the morning, but yesterday I just felt like it! But I may keep doing that!! Felt good!!
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2002)

AWWW yesterday was Beach day!! My mom, sister and I went to the beach, had a blast and got some sun!

We are about to take my GREAT MOM out for mothers day dinner...ya, she chose Mexican!! YUM!
Its my cheat meal..I am gonna get chicken fajitas and cheese dip!  YAHHHHHH

hope everyones doing good today!! Too bad we gotta all work tomorrow ...dang!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

How were those fajitas, girl?  I totally ate all sorts of crap yesterday and Saturday...but that's what weekends are for, right? Right????


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix!! OH My GOSH Our food last night was AWESOME!! My brother, Matt, my mom, and I went to this To DIE FOR Mexican rest. ...the wait there is always an hour if that tells ya anything!! ..well worth it though! They give you a lot Of food!! My Fajitas were the bomb...thanks..even the tortillas there...you just drool over! Yum Yum...I'm still bloated from that meal..but a well worth it bloat, LMAO!! 
So for lunch today, I brought my chicken that I had left over. 
Thanks for asking honey. How was your mothers day? Did you get to see your mom? I know, I ate good yesterday too..YOUR RIGHT Thats what the weekends are for! Well, thats one my Sundays are all about anyway..Matt loves it when its sunday and he goes ..so what do you want to eat?? And I say ANYTHING!! 

Gonna be a busy day..fun!! This is my lean up week (what I call it..droping my carbs real real low!!  Gotta be in a swimsuit saturday! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday...

HEY BUTTERFLY~~~ How do u like the weather honey..feels great this morning...wish we had coldfronts like this all the time!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Todays nutrition:

Meal 1: 2 FATFREE Eggo Waffles (150calories, ofat, 22carbs, 5pro)
WATER

Meal 2: an orange (yum)

ate a ton yesterday, keeping it low today!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

Yea... isn't that too funny... and we were just talking about how nice it would be to get a cold front  

I was planning on a low carb week too!  Think I might stick to 3 Isopure shakes a day, PB and water... that's it!  I mix my shakes with 2% milk so I'll get some carbs there and some in the PB and tons of protein!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Hey Honey! I KNOW THIS WEATHER IS JUST GREAT!! I am Gonna go Running outside tonight..like at 8pm..CAN'T WAIT!! I love jogging outside much better than on that damn treadmill!! 

HMMM??? Ya, I think you will get lots of Protein that way girl!! I have no room to talk about your diet this week, cause I am just doing fruit, bars, and chicken to lean up! 
WE MIGHT BE REAL BITCHY COME FRIDAY..LoL!!!


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> WE MIGHT BE REAL BITCHY COME FRIDAY..LoL!!!


Greeaaaat!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WE MIGHT BE REAL BITCHY COME FRIDAY..LoL!!!


Too late!!!!  That's fade's fault though, not the food thing...


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

whatcha talking about...I'm confused!!

Hey how was your Mothers Day honey???


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

I'm already being BITCHY... and it's fade's fault.

Mother's Day????  Was it Mother's Day???


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

OH  NO, WHAT HAPPEND?????????????HONEY PM ME!!

way to go Fade!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

I PM'd you!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

You better copy and paste the text of that PM and send it to me girl!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

HEY BUTTERFLY~ Just got your pm today..sorry..and I pm'd ya back!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

Morning..

Today I was SUPPOSE to wake up at 5:45 to go run...ya right.. I stayed in bed!! 

I WAS STARVING THIS MORNING!!! 
Did my abs though!

SLEEP: not enough.. 5 hours

Water: already had 36 ounces

FOOD:  

meal 1: 4 eggwhites, one slice of whole wheat sugarfree bread
tbsp of penut butter

I wanna go home and change...my boobs are looking mighty big in this shirt, and I never show off my cleavage (that much) at work....kinda feels weird!!
WHAT WAS I thinking this morning??


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

Big boobs huh?


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

BIG PROBLEM TODAY


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

What problem?


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_I mix my shakes with 2% milk so I'll get some carbs there and some in the PB and tons of protein!!!!



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you do know milk is loaded with sugar, don't you?


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

Only 11grams per cup though. It still keeps her daily intake low.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Cool, just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

ya BUT Milk does a body good!! 
LoL!~!
WTF!??
Oh no prob--just showing off what my money bought me today!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

I always mix my shake mix with 2% milk... then I cut the sugar out of the rest of my diet.

I think your body needs at small amount of sugar, carbs, fat...  That's just how our bodies were made


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

I totally agree with you honey!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Yeah, yeah...................you hens will say anything just so you can keep stuffing your faces with chocolate!


(Oh dear God, what have I done?  Help me Fade!!!  )


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

YOU PRICK!!!

I don't stuff my face on chocolate at all!!! 

I wish I could though!


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

run Albob, run!  you need to run far and fast.  TX isn't far enough east for you to sleep soundly at night now that you've gone and said THAT.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Well, I did start this stupid "fitness challenge", didn't I?  Running would probably do me some good.  Survival is a powerful motivator.    Hah, hah Princess.  Can't catch me.  Nah, nah.


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, yeah...................you hens will say anything just so you can keep stuffing your faces with chocolate!
> 
> 
> (Oh dear God, what have I done?  Help me Fade!!!  )


BAWWHAAHAAHAAA

 Fade isn't around to help you   

(he went to see his little boy be a tree in a school play)


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

LMAO~~~~

BETTER SLEEP WITH YOUR EYES OPEN HONEY!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

Nutrition today (5-14-02)

meal 1: 4 eggwhites, one slice of whole wheat sugarfree bread
tbsp of penut butte
 9:30am.. orange
10:30am.. Luna bar
1:00pm...  3 oz. of baked chicken, 3 slices of turkey breast

I am soooo full right now...will eat dinner at 5:45

4.5oz of Grilled chicken(w/ tablespoon ONLY of Barbeque sauce), steamed green beans, 4 strawberries, half a cucumber

9pm.. 5 eggwhites, 1slice of wholewheat sugarfree bread

WORKOUT:

45minutes cardio (treadmill, precor)

lunges, squats, pile' squats, leg extentions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls w/ ezbar (35lbs)
light tri extention..w/ 10lbs.. 20reps


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO~~~~
> 
> BETTER SLEEP WITH YOUR EYES OPEN HONEY!!!!


More like ear plugs to keep out the SNORING!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

LoL!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_More like ear plugs to keep out the SNORING!!!


You promised you wouldn't tell.


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> You promised you wouldn't tell.


As long as fade doesn't know we're in the clear


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Fade?  Where is he now?


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Fade?  Where is he now?


No need to fear ALBOB, he's still on the other side of Houston... far away from a computer.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Good, so we have a couple of hours for another go 'round!!!


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to interupt here ALBOB, but did you go to the doc/gyno yet Princess?


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Good, so we have a couple of hours for another go 'round!!!


AH HA!! Caught y'all!

Now I know why Butterfly needed a real man last night.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

You guys are LOCO!!! 

Kuso, your so sweet for being concerned about me!! THANKS BABE!! Actually I have an appt. on May 23 with a new Dr. that my best friend referred me too! I know hes great, shes has tons of problems and has had 5 surgeries already (cysts and Endometriosis)..anyway.. she went to him after one gyno told her nothing was wrong with her...then this guy found out all her problems!! ANYWAY.. my dr. has given me the cold shoulder a lot, told me my cramping was in MY HEAD..whatever...sooo I am going to him next week!! I can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

5-15-02 Nutrition~

MEAL ONE: 8:15am
3/4c of oatmeal
1 talbespoon of pb

MEAL TWO:  10:45am
4 Eggwhites. (gag)
WATER WATER WATER 

MEAL THREE:
Mandarin Grilled Chicken salad, lots of lettuce & Chicken, threw out some of the oranges, kept a few, it has some almonds on the side, just gonna taste them!  Okay so I had 10 of them, they were tiny tiny halves though!?!
YUM YUM!!

Last night I jogged for 25 minutes, (SWEATY), and 8Minutes on bike.
STRETCH GOOD..10 minutes!! AHHHHHH
Leg curls w/ 65lbs 15repsX2
Lunges w/ 15lbs in each hand.. 20repsX2
Squats w/ 15lbs holding them @shoulders.. 12repsX3 holding for 4 seconds at bottom .. SQUEEZE THE BOOTIE! 
Leg press..(went light) 100lbs 30reps Holding @ chest for 3 sec.
pile' squats w/ 15lbs dumbell.. 20reps X 2
Tricep Kickback w/ 12lbs  3X12reps

Pushups.. 30reps
35 calf raises w/ 2 20lb dumbell at shoulders
ABS:
150crunches (reg)
50 V-crunches
30 obliques on each side
15X3reps... leg on knee, bringing elbow to the knee kind 
30reps.. legs in air crunch
40 Hip Trust 
50 but squeeze


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_AH HA!! Caught y'all!



Run ALBOB, RUNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

You guys are nuts!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> You guys are nuts!



HAVE dear.  Guys HAVE nuts.  A bit out of it that day in Health class?


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

Oh shush it!! I DEFINATLEY KNOW THAT GUYS HAVE NUTS!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

So does Miss L. She, and I quote, said "I cannot control myself!!" when refering to them.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Hey! I saw that Fade. You are such a troublemaker.  There are too many words that are off limits here...nuts being one of them. I'll have to think of a code word of some sort...


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Nuts aren't off limits Miss LeDix.  ESPECIALLY to you.  As a matter of fact a couple of guys have expressed a deep desire to have you..........................Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

She's more into cracking nuts, I think.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Run awayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Er, whatever.

I just had some almonds.


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2002)

Princess, check your pm`s


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

You guys are soooo funny about your nuts!! 

Kuso, I pm'd ya back!

Last nights workout was GOOD!! 
Did 40 minutes of cardio, walking/running/sprinting...and then I washed my car by hand..that only took 20 minutes, didn't detail her out all the way. 
ABS~ 50reg. cruches
          40 legs up in air
          30 oblique - each side
          50 lower ab cruches (knees to face almost ya know)
          50 V-Cruches
          30 bycycle crunch twist things
 felt tight

My Abs are sore today, from working them last night, and the night before! luv it!


NUTRITION FOR 5/16/02
Meal one:
      1. 3/4c. of oatmeal
          4 eggwhites, one slice of turkey
Meal (snack) two:
         5 strawberries
Meal three:
         4.5 ounces of chicken
         1 1/2cups of lettuce
         5 small carrots

Meal Four: ?? Good question  I have some protein powder in my desk (35g. of protein)

Meal five:
        WILL BE: 5 oz. of grilled chick!
         1 cup of steamed green beans


AFTER FRIENDS tonight I am going to the gym, to do more jogging!! TRYING TO lean out.. 
30 min. on treadmill, 15 on bike 
will do arms today.


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> You guys are soooo funny about your nuts!!



Why thank you.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

All that cardio girl and I'm sure you'll be ready for the beach!!!  Way to Go!!

I'm so excited about friends tonight but kinda bummed that it's almost over... forever


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Hey Honey, thanks!!! I have been kickin my but on cardio. I can tell a major difference to, and since I haven't been eating much (don't tell) that helped a lot to. NEXT week I will do a carb up 2 or 3 times to make up for it! My jeans are baggy today!!!! (bosses are out, got to wear jeans)

I KNOW, I am sad that Friends is over tonight to. I LOVE that show, its the only one I sit down and watch!    and I know watching it is gonna make me wanna have a baby NOW, Since I am going threw that stage right now anyway!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

Honestly, I'm so scared to try again.  I don't know if I can deal with another loss.

We have some friends at the gym that lost their baby at 6 mos...TWICE!!!!!!!!!!

They kept trying though and do have a little boy now.

I don't know... I'm just scared.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Friends was so awesome! I literally cried during the show...a couple of times actually.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

Um....what happened?


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

And, thanks for the pm Princess


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

I *HATE* 

I *HATE*

I *HATE*

THAT ENDING!!!!!!!! 



Now we will never know if Rachel ends up with Ross or Joey.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

I`ll try again  WTF happened in the ending???????


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I *HATE*
> 
> I *HATE*
> ...



Why will we never know? We will find out next season!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`ll try again  WTF happened in the ending???????



Hopefully this isn't a 'spoiler' for someone that taped it....long story short, Rachel had a girl, they named her Emma. Ross was going to propose but Joey found the ring and by a strange turn of events, Joey found the ring and Rachel thought he was proposing..and she said yes!  

Monica and Chandler are now trying to get pregnant.

Phoebe met a new man at the hospital (the actor is going to be around for a few episodes next season).

How's that?


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Finally....thank you


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

OH HEY Butterfly, Miss Ledix, and Kuso!!!
I CRIED ALMOST the Entire show also!!! That made me want a baby even more damnit!! The show was sooo funny too!!! I was either laughing or crying! Damn, I can't wait till Next season!!

Butterfly, honey, I bet you are scared to try again!! I would definalty wait a couple of months like your dr. said to! And just pray that the baby will be healthy this time is all you guys (and us too) can do!!  Thats sooo sad about your friends at the gym! man, that would be hard!! 

I WANT A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

I sympathize with you Butterfly and Stacey too.   We are probably going to have my surgery in July and there is a good chance that I will have trouble getting pregnant.   Tubal reversal is never 100%.   I do know one thing.  I will follow every instruction by my doctor to the letter.   I probably won't be working out for about a month and I'm going to eat nothing but eggs and veggies and drink water.

Butterfly -- when do you two think you'll try again?


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2002)

My poor Butterfly got upset last night about the MisC.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Oh wow Fitgirl, I hope it doesn't take you long after that tubal reversal to get pregnant!!  YOU better follow the dr.'s orders honey, I will make sure that you do!

Fade, I was thinking about Butterfly last night during Friends! I was like man, if I am crying, think how she feels, poor thing!!  I know that sucks!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

OH~ Then they had to JUST throw in all those damn baby commercials too!! GEEZ!! That got me there to! (the one w/ the ultrasound)


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

Princess, are you guys 'trying'? I thought you said you wanted to wait...you haven't even been married six months yet!

Fade, I hate to hear that. 

Fitgirl, I know you are a good patient and will listen to the doc. Good luck!


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Princess, are you guys 'trying'?



I was thinking the same thing.......it just takes a whole lot of "practice"


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Hey Miss L... No we are not trying....I really want one NOW...I know we haven't been married long, but we have been together forever!! OH But don't you worry..Matt's like "HELL NO WE ARE NOT HAVING A BABY" ... he does not want one for another 2 yrs!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Why will we never know? We will find out next season!


I didn't know they signed on for another season... I kept thinking that this was it!!!

I'm SOOOO glad it's not over... but I stil hated that ending!


Rachel & Ross = 4ever


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Hey honey, YA GIRL, we got another season!! BUT I KNOW, I HATE how it ended Also. That entire show had me in tears!! I just love them guys so much!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Miss L... No we are not trying....I really want one NOW...I know we haven't been married long, but we have been together forever!! OH But don't you worry..Matt's like "HELL NO WE ARE NOT HAVING A BABY" ... he does not want one for another 2 yrs!


I agree with Matt... you guys are still young and need the 2 yrs married time alone.  You'll have 20+ yrs with the kids later, so enjoy your alone time!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

I know, I know, I know, DAMN IT!! I hate it when Matt's Right!  But I know he is! I just have always wanted to be a young mom!! But don't worry, that boy does Everything possible to prevent from me getting pregnant!! LoL!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

Hey... did you guys take pics on your honeymoon?  We never got to see any


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

ya, lots, just don't have a way to get them on here!??! SUXS!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

You could mail me copies then I can scan then and post them... if you want.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

hmmm, good idea....I will have to make some copies of them!!   THANK you honey!! 
Hey I'm leaving...have a great weekend...stay dry!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

aww shoot..gotta post my food today..duh!

MEAL 1:  half a bagel  YUM, 4 eggwhites
MEAL 2:  Isopure strawberry shake (35g. of pro)
MEAL 3:  4 slices of turkey breast, 3/4cup of yoguart (12carbs, 9protein, 80 calories, 1 gram of sugar)
Meal 4:   Luna bar (24carbs, 10 protein..but man I LOVE THESE)
Meal 5:   4 oz. of baked chicken, steamed green beans

TOMORROW IS SWIMSUIT TIME!!! & lots and Lots of beer..I mean water...
gonna be fun!!!  I am Ready!!! 

after shopping tonight for junk..going to the gym for 40 min. of cardio, abs, calves, & lunges!  then I gotta pack!
everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## lina (May 18, 2002)

*Hey Princess baby*, have fun sounds like you'll have a blast! You're lucky to have swimsuit weather!  Don't rush into having kids, take your time to enjoy each other!  It's a lot of work and once they pop out, there's no turning back! LOL!  They are a lot of fun though, when they are good.

*Fitgirl*, I hope all things go well and you'll be able to have children.  Lots of luck and good vibes!!! Make sure you have a good doc and a good hospital! 

*Butterfly*, lots of hugs and thoughts go out to you.  Dunno what happened but I gather it's not good.  (I'm a newbie here making some assumptions). It takes time to heal physically and even longer emotionally.  I also had a miscarriage the first time, and just cried for days, months.  I dunno your circumstances, but my mom said...you're young, you as a woman have thousands of eggs within you and each is capable of becoming a baby...not that we want to OMG  !!! But that put things in perspective for me, and gave me the big picture.... Lots of hugs to you and fade.....


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Lina ~ thanks for the kind words!

Princess ~ Did you get pics in the bikini???  Did you guys have fun???

l8tr


----------



## Fade (May 18, 2002)

Bikini????


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Bikini????


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Is someone holding out here??????
WE WANT PICS!
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey peeps!!!
Yes, I do have a few pics of me in my bikkini..some w/ a tiny beer Gut that I would Never post!! LoL!!! that damn beer!
Anyway...I am going to take some pictures to Walgreens this week, and make copies and mail them to you Butterfly!!  thank you!

Lina, that was great advice..such a sweetie!

We had a blast this weekend, I wish I would have taken my camera...I felt great in my bikinni and i am a lot leaner now than I was on my honeymoon..wierd..I think from all the cardio..anyway..my sister is in town, and she can take pictures of me! I will have to catch her when shes not working! (shes the head guard at Splashtown)

We HAD FUN THIS weekend though!! Man do I "rough it" I SLEPT IN a tent, shaved and bathed Under a WATER FAUCET (like whats connected to homes ya know...gross..anyway..) That was a first, and a last for me!! I couldn't wait to bathe last night! 
But we had fun..drank a Lot!!!


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Anyway...I am going to take some pictures to Walgreens this week, and make copies and mail them to you Butterfly!!  thank you!


Can I see??


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

uh?? thats all up to Butterfly..they are really no big deal though!


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

What about me


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

If I get them to Butterfly, she will post them on here for me, kay Kuso??!


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

( I think I`ve gotta get Prince to make a smiley rubbing his hands together  )


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

LoL!!
that would be a cute smiley!


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

OK, who wants some stealth pictures of Princess from this past weekend. My zoom isn't too good, but they are good ones.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

HUH????? Did you really see me??


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

No, Just pulling your leg.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

LoL... I thought so...cause you would have came and said Hi to me!
The river was a blast!!!  little chilly..but whats new?


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Yes, I would have. I was extremely busy this weekend working in the front yard. I dug up half the yard two weeks ago and planted grass, and this past weekend I dug up the other half and planted grass. I took all the boys to the neighborhood pool and got sunburnt. I look like a lobster now. Glad to hear you had a blast. It was a little chilly this weekend wasn't it.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Cool, sounds like you did have a busy weekend!! Ouch, sunburn...that sucks!!! I got some sun too, but not a burn thank god! It was VERY Chilly to tube the river..we almost didn't..but thought what the hell, its always cold! Once you got in, and got numb, and grabbed a beer..it wasn't that bad!!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

had a great weekend with my Matt and all my friends at the river in New Braunfels!  
Last night I had PIZZA for my CHeat meal..guys I have not had Pizza in a year! I only ate 2 slices, but damn it was good!! I felt guilty and let Matt finish off the rest! 
That was my cheat MEAL ( no more cheat days)

Todays nutrition:
1. 2 fatfree blueberry muffins (carbs=20grams), and 3 slices of turkey 
2.  half of my Nitrotech protein bar (carbs were only 9g. in this one..its pretty good and fat was 6..protein is 35g.)
3.  4 slices of turkey breast, cup of yogart (13 carbs, 9 g. of protein, 0 fat, 80 calories)
4.  Luna bar (nuts over chocolate-- my fave.)

have to post this and I'm sorry to all the guys who may read this..but I gotta keep track of it... STARTED TODAY... YUCKO..feel LIKE CRAP! I was 6 days late..so We are glad that I did)


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

this week doing only cardio.. This seems to work VERY good for me!!! I am very impressed with my legs right now, all that running last week leaned them up F A S T! I will do lunges though 2 times this week!  and of course abs everyday!  but damn, last week I lost 3.5lbs doing that! Felt great! I only want to lose like 5 more! 
I think I am just burnt out on lifting, and looking all muscular..and I want to look a lot leaner!  soooo thats what I am shooting for! I know, some of you may disagree though!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Cory went to Schlittebaun Sat. and said it was cold too... he only put lotion on once in the morning so he got a little red.  He's like fade though with that pretty skin that tans so nicely   His girlfriend bought him one of those shell necklaces... he's so cute


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

awww how cute! Ya, From Pictures it looks like Fade has great skincolor! Lucky guys. I always get RED first..and my tan comes hard!

OH GEEZ I bet he was COLD!! I know we were!  I bet he had fun though!! Awwwwww how sweet of his girlfriend to buy him a shell necklace..those are cool!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

I'll email you my address.  In the future, when you get film developed you can have them put it on a disc for a little extra $$.  Then you can post them yourself or email them to me and I'll post them


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Oops... emails down... I'll PM you!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Cool!! Thanks for the info hon, I will do that!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Now if I could only teach you how to post an avatar...


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

I know!!! LoL!! I have never been able to do that huh!!?!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Hi Princess! Not much time to post, but I wanted to tell you that I finally got my Labrada bars in the mail. Do you remember when I gave you the toll free number to call for them to mail you free bars? Well, they came today...I thought they were never going to get here since it's been almost two weeks...but my faith in Labrada has been revived!  Did you ever call?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Hey honey!! No, dang,  I forgot to call!! Thats great that you finally got your bars!! I can still buy them here in Houston though!  Thank god! They are everywhere! I should still call soon!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

5/21/02 Tuesday!

Feel yucky today..cause of my faithful vistor..witch!
Anyway..
Last night I only did cardio.. 35 minutes of jogging, and 100 crunches~ Then I slept most of the night away..felt good though!

TODAY!~ I have all my meals planned already! (making my chicken when I get home)
Meal 1: 4 eggwhites, 2 fatfree muffins, 1 tbsp. of pb
Meal 2: 3 slices of turkey breast, small orange
Meal 3: Grilled chick salad w/ cucumbers, lots of lettuce
Meal 4: 4.5 oz. of chicken, steamed green beans
Meal 5: 30g. of Isopure protein mix, 1 tbsp. of pb

CARDIO: 
6:00am ~ 20 minutes Jog this morning on an empty stomach! felt good jogging this morning..it was 58degrees outside!  I also did a lot of yoga stretching this morning! 
Tonight~ 25 more minutes of jogging, 50 lunges, Abs, standing raise calves

I weighed myself today: 116lbs. (I am 5'5 1/2) I told you guys this cardio is working for me!  I have not got on the scale since last monday! I was 120lbs then!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

WOW!!!  Girl, you are doing awesome!  Big congrats!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Thanks honey! Really appreciate it!!!! 
How are you today???


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Slight headache... but what else is new.

Otherwise I feel great!  It's soooo pretty outside, uh?  Think I'm going to leave for lunch so I can enjoy some of the day.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Think I'm going to leave for lunch so I can enjoy some of the day.


You mean enjoy some of me.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Oh my gosh Fade..your crazy!!

Sorry you have a headache honey! I know today its sooo pretty outside  I'm getting out today too for lunch!!! I think I am going to get my car washed!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 5/21/02 Tuesday!
> I weighed myself today: 116lbs. (I am 5'5 1/2) I told you guys this cardio is working for me!  I have not got on the scale since last monday! I was 120lbs then!



I'm so glad your new cardio is working for you honey.   I can't wait to weigh in and take measurements again in 6 days.   I'm so excited.   

Uh  Heeemmmm......where did those *2 MUFFINS* come from up there   Please tell me that you made them yourself with all fresh ingredients and you didn't buy them at the store?

just checkin' up on 'ya...sorry I haven't been by here in a couple of days.   TP has me a little tied up lately. (no pun intended!!!)


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

HEY Honey!! Glad you got a chance to peep in here...I know MR. TP Is keeping ya busy!!  
YES MAM, I made those FATFREE BLUEBERRY muffins MYSELF w/ Fresh ingredients on sunday night!! They are yummy!! 
Proud of me or what??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Very proud of you....is there one in the mail to me???

Hello!!!  Where's the love?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

LoL!!! Hmmm? wonder how good they would be after being shoved in a fedex envelope?????????????? LoL!!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Did you mail the pics yet?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey honey!! No, dang,  I forgot to call!! Thats great that you finally got your bars!! I can still buy them here in Houston though!  Thank god! They are everywhere! I should still call soon!



Yes, but remember the guy told me that they are DISCONTINUING the Lean Body for Her product line.  Are they still available where you are?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Oh, by the way...congrats on the wieght loss! You must be very, very tiny...I am 5'5 and wiegh much more than you!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Hey, I didn't tell you they were discontinuing those bars girl..you told me that! They are every where in houston, and nobody knows anything about them discountinuing them. ??HMM??
Thanks for the congrats on the weightloss..all this running is helping me!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

I feel great today!
Last night I did a 30 minute jog/spring/walk with my collie!  and I did abs also and lots of stretching! ~~ I was at my moms~~
ate clean... 4.5 baked chicken for dinner, and my moms green beans, and 3/4c. of brown rice.
DID have one unmentionable...(I WAS AT MY MOMS, and she was making homemade choc. chip oatmeal cookies --hers are awesome-- and I had one cookie!! YUM!! Don't regret it either! )Then I went on my jog w/ my dog. and we burned it off. (ya right, I know, but I pretent like I did..mind games)


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

MAY 22, 2002

TODAY'S MEALS:

1.  2 tiny fatfree blueberry muffins, 3 eggwhites, 1 tbsp. of pb
2.  orange
3.  grilled chicken salad
4.  protein shake (35g. of protein, 0 carbs, 0sugar)
5.  4.5 oz. of chicken w/ 1 cup of brown rice



I slept in this morning instead of waking up and jogging like I was going to..My hubby was nice and warm and I want to cuddle with him for that extra 30 minutes! It was nice him just holding me cause I have bad cramps! My sweetie pie!  We might get a puppy this weekend too..he said I can pretend its my baby! I want a silkie?!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

well my lunch sucked today! I picked up a grilled chick salad, and the lettuce looked nasty. and the veggies looked old..I ate most of the chicken, and threw the rest away! Oh well!! And tummy feels funny now! Damnit! ** note to self** don't buy a salad from that grocery store again!


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

puppies are way better then babies!  i'm SO excited for you!
and extra rest (especially when you have cramps poor girl!) can be better then cardio for you!

hope you're ok.  bad timing for yucky food if you had cramps even before.  feel better quick!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Hey girl!! I know, I hope we find one we both like!! 
Ya, I might skip the cardio tonight..& rest! I need to wash clothes, and clean up anyway! Good advice!
Oh man, that food was just gross!! I hope my tummy feels better soon too!!  don't feel like moving...and I need to go make a crapload of copies!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Hey honey....I'm so sorry your lunch sucked.   I'm sorry you don't feel good either.   

You don't feel good because you haven't sent me that blueberry muffin yet have you???  I'm just kidding...

I hope you get to feeling better. Have you taken anything?


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Honies are sooo nice to have, uh?  We got two great guys!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ We might get a puppy this weekend too..



At the risk of sounding like a public service announcement, you ARE going to look at the local shelter/pound, aren't you?  Those are the ones that need good homes and they'll love you forever for rescuing them.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

YES SIR!! That's the first place we are going sat. morning!!  I am a sucker for helping animals!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Hey Butterfly~ Ya, honies are great to have!! 

Fitgirl..damn that must be why my tummy is yellin' at me... need to send those muffins!!  Your crazy!
Thanks for the well wishes! I am starting to feel better!

I bet you people think I am sick a lot, and complain a lot!! Seems like I am always posting something..whine whine..whine..I have cramps, I have this, I have that...whine.. sorry peeps... thanks for listening to me whine though..ya'll are great!  **hugs**


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

You could complain everyday and it'd be ok with us.  We just worry that you hurt so much and want you to get better.

Don't you have an appt coming up with the new doc???


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

awwww thanks honey!! Actually I am going to a NEW Gyno tomorrow at 3pm!! Its my best friends doctor, and hes awesome! Soooo I might know what the deal is tomorrow afternoon!!  
I want to get better too!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

889!! COOL! Gettin close!! Catching up with Miss Ledix!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Man!! The country music awards (yes I like country, But everything else too) IS COMING ON TONIGHT!! YEAH!!!! I gotta tape it for my hubby! I like seeing all the outfits everyone has on!! I will have to do my jogging ASAP when I get home!  Then I will eat dinner while watching it!
Thats my plan for the night! (and wash clothes, duh)


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

country music awards... I might try to catch some of that too.  Do you know if Faith Hill will be on?  She's sooo pretty!  Tim is cute too but he's already going bald, poor guy.

Fade went to see his little boy (he lives in Tomball) so it's just me and Cory tonight.  I was thinking of taking him to Don Picos for dinner...yum!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

SHE IS pretty! Yes she is suppose to be on there tonight! I know, I feel bad for Tim!
OH YUM! I have never been there, but sounds yummY!

Hey, Tomball is just 15 min. from my apartment! COOL!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

ONLY 10 MINUTES LEFT!! YEAH!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

OH MY GOSH I MADE IT BUTTERFLY--900 post! COOL!

damn, but my name didn't change!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ but he's already going bald, poor guy.



And the PROBLEM?????


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

OOPS!! Nothing wrong with that at all...!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

I'm out!! I should get home around 5:45...change, and go for a jog/walk..maybe..I got cramps..we will see!!

Goodnight everyone!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

How exciting it will be if you get a puppy! And then when you guys get a house you'll have two dogs...or is it three? 

We don't think you're crazy for saying that you don't feel well, we worry about you. I'm glad you're going to the doc tomorrow, but won't you have to reschedule if he needs to do an exam? 

I have been known to listen to country music at work sometimes, as a change from my usual radio station. But I won't be watching the awards, I'll be watching the series finale of Felicity!

And girl, you are totally catching up to me with your posts!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MY GOSH I MADE IT BUTTERFLY--900 post! COOL!
> 
> damn, but my name didn't change!



  Was it supposed to


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

You can change your own name! I'm not sure when the system will change it for you, you could ask Prince or w8 or kuso...


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey, Tomball is just 15 min. from my apartment! COOL!



I know those shower pics where nice but don't get any ideas about him coming over just cause Matt's at work...JK


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Butterfly your goofy!!

Hey Miss Ledix! Actually this will be our first pet together! We don't have any! I have 2 collies that stay at my moms, and they always will..my mom seems to think they are hers now, and she has fallen in love with them..oh well!! They love it there! One of them has been in our family since I was 7...but I SAY she's mine, cause I was the one who wanted her back then, and she would sleep w/ me everynight, and go jog w/ me when I was in high school too!!  But they will stay there!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> Hey, Tomball is just 15 min. from my apartment! COOL!


Quit PMing me. I'm not coming over.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Oh MI GOD!! HUSH FADE!!!! 

BUTTERFLY!! WHERE R U??????????


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

At home asleep.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Damn, really!?? What time does she have to be at work?


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

9 sometimes 10


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

LUCKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm not sure when the system will change it for you, you could ask Prince or w8 or kuso...



I`m just the mascot mod...I dunno how to do anything difficult like that


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Thats okay, I have always enjoyed watching it change on its own!! Don't worry about it!!  I know I am a dork!! But its my challenge!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Whats it supposed to change to?

BTW...a little late, but I never thought of you as a whinger


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Kuso, HEY!! I don't know, each time it changes it suprises me! I love it!
Oh~ Thanks for say I am not a whiner! Actually I really AM though... but thanks honey!

OKAY I AM SOOOOOOO PISSED!! MAN I was suppose to leave work at 2:30 today, to get to GYNO..they just called and cancelled on me..someones having a baby...damnit! Not fair!! That baby should have waited ONE more day..kidding! THE BAD THING ABOUT it~ They can't see me NOW till JUNE 4th!! ONE THE HELL!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

That does suck about them cancelling your appt!!!  You needed to go too and now you've got to wait 2 more weeks  If it were me, I'd call them back... tell them about all the pain you've been in and INSIST the move up your appt.  At the very least they can put you on the top of the "who to call if someone cancels" list.



what's this about you PMing my honey???  Not sending him those bikini pics are you???


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Princess...you  KNOW I agree with butterfly 

And my wife is doing much better now


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

hey guys! Thanks! I am frustrated w/ that Dr.! I am on the "call list if someone cancels" soooo hopefully someone will! 
It pisses me off!  I just gotta keep downing that Midol. But if I get those HORRIBLE sharp pains again, I am going to the ER..the nurse told me to on the phone this morning! SOooo hopefully they don't come back! I can handle bad cramps..but not the killer ones!
KUSO... I am sooo glad your wife is doing much better now..thats great!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

5/23/02

MEALS:
1. 2 fatfree muffins (I'm outta eggs..crap)
2. Isopure shake (this was an hour and a half after my muffins)
3. 4 oz. of baked lemon chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans steamed, half a cucumber
4. ?
5  4.5 oz. of baked lemon chicken, 2 cups of lettuce, 1 orange, tablespoon of penut butter

My cousin is in the softball playoffs...shes awesome.. (shes a Senior at Cy-Fair High school) and she has the game that breaks it tonight...sooo my entire family is going! Can't wait!! (Butterfly she was in the sports section in the chronicle on tuesday!! Her picture and a interview! Shes awesome!! )


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

********(My personal note... Right now I am called the "elite Member") whatever that means!


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

Hope you feel better...it is tough to have pains like that!  Take care of yourself, you know your body the best!  Your meals look fabulous, LOL, better than what I had today. Take care! Have fun at the game tonight!  My son has a soccer game too and it is glorious out today so I'm happy to go otherwise I'd be inside hiding....


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Hey Lina!! Thanks for visting!! I am trying to take care of myself. I have not been lifting weights lately... just doing my cardio..and its actually triming me up a lot! 
I know, its pretty here too... so I can't wait to go to her game!
You have fun at your sons game to girlie!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Princess, that really is too bad about the doc. I hope they can see you sooner than early June. And you better go to the ER if you are in major pain. Please do that!

kuso, shut up. I'm sorry I didn't mention your name at the time. You're still a newbie mod...geez, give a girl a chance to get used to the new title, kay??  And I guess I should be mad at you anyway...I never even knew you're wife was having problems. But nevertheless, I am glad to hear she is better now!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> (Butterfly she was in the sports section in the chronicle on tuesday!! Her picture and a interview! Shes awesome!! )


COOL!!!  Maybe I can find her article online...


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> kuso, shut up. I'm sorry I didn't mention your name at the time. You're still a newbie mod...geez, give a girl a chance to get used to the new title, kay??  And I guess I should be mad at you anyway...I never even knew you're wife was having problems. But nevertheless, I am glad to hear she is better now!



I think if you go back and look at both your and my post you`ll notice you did mention me 

Anyway.....you`ve got another PM


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

hi princess - hope you're feeling ok.  please do go to the ER if the cramps are beyond...well you know!

you're in my thoughts.  feel better soon!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Hey girls, and Kuso!! Thanks so much for the well wishes. I feel great today, and last night I felt good to! YEAH!! I went to my cousins playoff game, they lost..  sooo now shes looking forward to playing for a university softball team. There are 3 schools that want her!! Good for her!! 
ANYWAY~ I lost another pound. Crap! Matt told me I looked boney last night...I was happy, but he was like asking me Everything I have been eating..soo sweet, hes looking out for me! I just haven't had a big appetite this week with cramps and all! But TODAY (hell I will probably gain it all back!!) Its my high carb day! I was soooo excited to go get a bagel this morning!! I decided that since I love those bagels I will make Friday ONLY my bagel morning!  

Gotta get to work. crud!!

MEAL ONE:
   4 eggwhites, One blueberry bagel (YUM)
    24oz. of water
    2 dymaburn extremes! ( I never write that I take these- I take  
    3 a day..sometimes 4)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT FRIDAY!!!!!  ITS PAYDAY FOR ME!! WoooHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

I sent you a PM, girlie. hehehe


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

I sent one back to ya Fade!!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

I AM HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Then eat! It's not like your first meal had much 'staying power', if you know what I mean! I think you know you have not been eating very much...no wonder you're hungry! EAT!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

Hey... what are you guys PMing each other about


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix, I would Eat if I HAD FOOD Here! I gotta wait till I go get something at Noon! I was RUNNING LATE as Usual..and Didn't have anything packed!! 

Butterfly..Fade asked if Matt and I wanted to meet up with you and him this weekend since you guys are going to be Kidless!! But Matt and I are going out of town I told him!! DARN!! IT would have been perfect to because Hes off all weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Oh~~ Good Morning Butterfly!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2002)

can you tell us more about the bagel?  oooohhhhh.....bagels.  i dream about bagels!  lol

seriously -so glad you're feeling better!  have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Oh its just my friday morning cheat meal! No biggie! I use to eat them EVERY MORNING.. But everyone on here told me its a NO NO!!

They have 225 calories, 2 grams of fat, 12 protein, 25-30 carbs!! 5 grams of fiber too!!  these only have 10grams of sugar too..some of them have A LOT MORE!!!   Like 25 grams +
Anyway..THEY ARE TOOO DIE FOR....


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Butterfly..Fade asked if Matt and I wanted to meet up with you and him this weekend since you guys are going to be Kidless!! But Matt and I are going out of town I told him!! DARN!! IT would have been perfect to because Hes off all weekend!!



That's a bummer...    When'd the next weekend he's off maybe we could plan something for then???


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2002)

i'm just playing with you.  i meant - did you toast it?  how did it smell?  was it puffy and soft in the middle.....just having bagel fantasies over here!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Butterfly~~ I have no clue when his next weekend off is?? 

Nikegurl..hey I know you were kidding!!  Oh it was yummy! Straight outta the oven (not toasted) I don't put anything on them, just eat it plain! Love em' !! Oh ya totally puffy and soft!!
Does that help your fantasies over there!!  HOW ARE U??


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2002)

thanks lady!  just what i was looking for!  

i'm doing good.  i've decided i'm officially crazy though.  last week i was feeling crappy about my progress.  this week i probably look sorta the same but feel like i look so much better.  nuts!  

so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

ok...

Hey you know I'm just kidding you about the PMs???  I don't care if you guys do that.


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2002)

Hey Princess! Yum, that bagle sounds tasty!!  I want one too!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Nike GURL~~  Yep your nuts..just kidding!! THATS GREAT you Feel awesome about your body..I am soo happy for you!! I feel the same way!! I feel real 'Light' today!! 

BUTTERFLY!! YES GIRL..I know your kidding!!  

HI NIKE GIRL! WAZZZZZZZ UP????


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> MEAL ONE:
> ...



Hello???? What's the deal here?


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2002)

Hey girlie  

Hope you had a great 3-day weekend!!!  It was so beautiful... we had a great time!

P.S. some of your posts are gone b/c something corrupted the database Friday evening and lost 9 hours worth of data


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hmmm??? Wonder what happend to those posts!!  Oh well!

I did have a great weekend..thanks!!!!  It was long, and lots of fun!! AND I'M A MOMMA NOW!!! Matt and I bought a puppy saturday morning!! HES adorable!! He's a a mix between a jack russell terrier, and a rat terrier..but whats funny is he acts and looks like a LAB!!  WEIRD! His name is Cody. He was born on April 5. He's black, white, and has some tan on him too. Each eyebrow is tan, and has some tan on his cheeks..hes really cute!! So we are parents now!! OH AND I am SOOO glad we Got A puppy...I don't want a baby for a long long time now, this little dude is making us very resposible, and keeping us busy! 

ANYWAY.. after we got him, we went to our family farm in Burton, TX .. and fished, and drank, and barbequed!!  came back late sunday, and went to anothers friends house who had a barbeque, more beer..but they were so nice..they made me grilled chicken on the pit!!   Monday Matt and I went swimming, and I layed out by the pool (with bottled water) while he played basketball. It was nice having him with me all weekend!!  I got spoiled! But  Really I ate kinda clean all weekend, just the beer, I should not have had. But we had a great time. ... And I am back on track now, and ready for the gym and tanning!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Sounds like you had lots of fun...I want to see pics of the puppy!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

I did!!
I am buying film tonight!! So we will take a bunch of pictures!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I did!!
> I am buying film tonight!! So we will take a bunch of pictures!!



Don't forget to get them to put the pics on a disc for you... I know Eckerds does this and probably Walgreens.

Where are those bikini pics???


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

GOOD IDEA BUTTERFLY!! 
ahhhh bikinni pics.. I totally forgot!! I'm on it girl!!!  I just have one or two though.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

I made a boobie avatar for you...


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

OH MI GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR CRAZY BUTTERFLY!!!! 
How do I get that to be my Avatar~??~~!
THANKS HONEY!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

I cannot wait for this (for butterfly to walk you through making the pic your avatar). I could have sworn we've had this conversation before.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Ok

Right click the avatar pic about and save it somewhere on your computer. (someplace you can get to again)

Click the USER CP button on the top of this page.
Then click the EDIT OPTIONS button
At the bottom of the page there should be a button that has AVATAR on it. Click it.
Click the BROWSE button and find the avatar
Then click OK


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Fade! I see that you can be nice once in a while.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

AWESOME THANKS FADE.. I will try it now!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

oH MY GOSH!! Look I DID IT!
My boobs don't look big in that picture though!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Well if you'd send me some more pics I could make a better BIGGER one for you 

Still looks nice though.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

I know!! I am going to send them soon ~~ I PROMISE!!!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

Very nice avatar Princess! 

Like the hints of flowers in the corner.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

Hey girlie, how's it going????  (God I feel like such a hen.   )

Sorry to interrupt with a post from Serious ALBOB but I have a question, Dynaburn?  What's that?  Is that a fat burner?  You're taking fat burners when you're already as thin as a rail???  NOT good!!!    You need FOOD!!!!!  Start eating REAL FOOD, five or six times a day!!!!!  

P.S.  NIIIIICE avatar.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Thanks Fade! I see that you can be nice once in a while.


LMAO


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

THANKS LINA!!!

Hey Fellow hen, I mean Albob..thanks for poppin in on my journal..and yelling at me!!!  I only take them for energy..swear.. They are called Dymaburn... they have it somewhere on this website! 
I am eating real food honey!!  Thanks for looking out for me, and thanks for the avatar compliment!!
Let me post my food for today! Kay??!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

MEAL ONE:
1.  Half a wholewheat bagel and 4 eggwhites, 1 tablespoon of pb...
2.  Met-rx low carb almond brownie protein bar. VERY GOOD!!
3.  4 slices of turkey breast, one slice of honeywheat sugarfree bread, handful of pretzels (I know, Bad-bad)
4. EAS Shake
5. I will have...4 oz. of baked chicken, green beans, half cucumber, and  yoguart!
6.  I WILL Have...  ISOPURE PROTEIN Shake, after my workout

TONIGHT:
35 min. of cardio on treadmill HIGH intensity
10 min. on precor machine
50 lunges on each leg
Leg press 
squats
leg extention
leg curls
bicep curls
lunges on step up
hip machines
leg kickback machine (where your standing w/ one leg up on pad, and you kickback...then rotate after doing 15reps+ )
ABS
CALVES


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

plus walks w/ my new puppy Cody..hes sooo cute.. Lots of going up and down apartment stairs for potty breaks!!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Train him to crap on the floor and you won't have to go up and down the stairs.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Oh thats gross.. YEAH Right FADE!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh look at my posts number!!! WoooooHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

You're such a post whore


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_Let me post my food for today! Kay??!!



OK, you keep eating like today and I won't biatch at you anymore.  (Assuming of course you do what you said you're going to do on those last two meals.  You come in here tomorrow with some lame ass excuse like, "I didn't feel hungry" or "My tummy was sore" and I'm gonna fire both barrles at you.  Got it?)  Have a nice day.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

I KNOW Butterfly~ I am a postwhore!! 

YES SIR MR. ALBOB!!! I will Follow exactly what I wrote for tonight..might sneak in a bite of chocolate too!  
I wouldn't want you to "fire both barrles at me"


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Is it raining up there???  It's pouring down here... I forgot my umbrella too


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

YES!! It is POURING HERE!!! I didn't know it was suppose to rain!! SUX!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Well, it's got 1 hour and 15 mins to clear up!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

IT CLEARED UP!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

I'm glad it stopped raining over there!

It's a no-go with me and the boobie avatar. Lance said something to the effect of...."I can't believe I am taking a fucking picture of your tits for the fucking internet.". He is very uncomfortable with the whole thing. So no boobie avatar for me!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Amazing, uh?  It poured so hard people's cars were staling out from all the water!

That's tropical weather for you...


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm glad it stopped raining over there!
> 
> It's a no-go with me and the boobie avatar. Lance said something to the effect of...."I can't believe I am taking a fucking picture of your tits for the fucking internet.". He is very uncomfortable with the whole thing. So no boobie avatar for me!


I could say something about him being insecure and selfish... but I'll be nice


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

buttefly, I am trying to understand your new sig....


4 sex non-free days means four days that had sex that was not free. Does not compute! ?!?


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> buttefly, I am trying to understand your new sig....
> 
> 
> 4 sex non-free days means four days that had sex that was not free. Does not compute! ?!?



How about now   Got a better one?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I could say something about him being insecure and selfish... but I'll be nice



He's not insecure or selfish. He is just not comfortable with my breasts on the internet. It's a bit different for you since your husband is on here all the time as well.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Butterfly, the new and improved sig makes much more sense!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> He's not insecure or selfish. He is just not comfortable with my breasts on the internet. It's a bit different for you since your husband is on here all the time as well.


I guess that makes sense... fade is on here all the time and knows there isn't anything to worry about... but even if he wasn't online he'd still be comfortable enough with our relationship and my judgement to "let" me post whatever I wanted.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Butterfly, the new and improved sig makes much more sense!


Whew!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I guess that makes sense... fade is on here all the time and knows there isn't anything to worry about... but even if he wasn't online he'd still be comfortable enough with our relationship and my judgement to "let" me post whatever I wanted.



Well, my other option is to take the pic myself and put it as my avatar and not tell him. Then what? Not let him come here and see it? That would be very suspicous behavior. Or if I don't say anything and he happens to see it, he gets upset because I kept it from him.

I'd rather be up front about everything, and go from there. I told him about the avatars, he thought it was a cute idea. But when it came down to him taking a picture of my boobs in a black bra and tight shirt, he just wasn't into it anymore. I respect him enough to not do anything that will make him uncomfortable.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Well, my other option is to take the pic myself and put it as my avatar and not tell him. Then what? Not let him come here and see it? That would be very suspicous behavior. Or if I don't say anything and he happens to see it, he gets upset because I kept it from him.
> ...


I agree... you should always be up front and honest with your husband.  I just think it's ashamed he's not comfortable with the boobie pic... whatever his reason may be.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Hey girls!! Thanks for keeping my jouranl interesting last night! 
Miss Ledix... I agree w/ being upfront and honest w/ your hubby to...I don't think he would appreciate that if you did it behind his back! All guys are different, and react different! Thats totally cool!! 

Butterfly...one time Matt and I were trying to keep our sex record...it was up to 14 days straight..crazy huh!!!  I forgot why it stopped..I think we had to go outta town to my grandmas or something like that... Thats fun to "go for the record"
No need to go to the gym with all that cardio!! Kiddin'


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Oh yeah, all this talk of Miss P`s boobs 

I think I may still have that old avatar of you somewhere....I`ll have to check.........but you prolly wont use it anyway....oh well 

BTW

Hi Princess............


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Hi Kuso!! How are u today??
What old avatar??? I don't remember! 
Anyway...hope your doing great..heard your legs are in Pain!! mine too!!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Yes they are....I`ll massage yours if you return the favour  

Not too bad today thanks 

The avatar prolly was axed before you made the move over here I think.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

LoL!! OH man, THEY do need some Massaging!!! 

HMMMM??? Wonder what that avatar was? It was axed? Oh uh.. How bad is it?? Should I even ask??


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

On no...It was very NICE 

Miss P just didn`t think it suited her non-pornal self I guess


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Oh yeah...the massaging..........


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

ME~ Not PoRNAL?? YEA, THat had to have been when I was A NEWBIE here!! LoL!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

No, no, no,.....when Miss P was trying to still act non-pornal!

Cum to think of it though....you were all sweet and innocent at first weren`t you


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!! heck ya I was huh!!
Well I just let it all out lately huh...now you guys may know too much about my sex addicted additude!!!  I did have ya going for awhile though huh!!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

I've never been sweet and innocent.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

OH NO! Look who has joined us!!
Ya, Buttefly told me that already Fade!!

Good Morning!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO!! heck ya I was huh!!



Speaking of your innocents, there is a thread about Pork in the chat are you may wish to vote on


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH NO! Look who has joined us!!
> Ya, Buttefly told me that already Fade!!
> 
> Good Morning!


Good moaning.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

about pork? Okay I will check it out!! Hmmm?

How are you this morning Fade??


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Meals today 5/29/02

1. one slice of sugar free wheat bread, 4 eggwhites, WATER
2. EAS Cookies & Cream bar~ 210calories, 5grams of fat, 25g. of protein,2g of carbs, 0sugar,
YUM! LOTS OF WATER
3. 4 slices of fresh roasted turkey breast, one slice of bread w/ mustard, 7 strawberries, WATER
4. EAS Shake (4fat, 110cal, 2carb, 15 protein)
5. WILL PROBABLY BE 4 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cucumber, ? maybe green beans! 

Cardio tonight/ and its bis/tris/shoulder day ...and abs!

I feel very light today!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

Hey girlie!  We got done with the training an hour early!!  They were very happy campers 

Looks like rain again


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!!
Thats cool you guys got done early!!
I know, suppose to rain the rest of the week! yuck!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

We're supposed to go fade's family reunion on Sat. in Orange... that's were both our families are from.  It's outside too so I hope it doesn't rain on all those old people   It'll probably just end up being really humid


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Oh gosh that would be bad if it rained! But I watched the weather last night, and its suppose to be clear on Saturday and sunday!! 

OKAY I AM HORRIBLE HORRIBLE FREAKIN PAIN RIGHT NOW~ ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY! I am having A HORRIBLE SHARP PAIN JUST STABBING BE about 3 inches down from my belly button, and then go over 2 inches..right damn there..its been killing me for and hour and a half now. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just took some MIDOL, and I had 3 advil about an hour ago... we are swamped here too..just great.. MY BOSS SAW ME sitting sunk down in my chair and asked me what was wrong, told him ..and he told me just to sit here, and if don't go away, and becomes worse someone here might take me to the ER right down the road!!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 29, 2002)

Ouch, that sucks...Well, I hope you feel better, and I hope they dont have to take you to the emergency room...


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

thank you so much ROCK!

WOW you never visit me, thanks for poppin in here honey!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

I think you should go to the ER.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

I don't know...I mean the pain is okay now, and then it will come back in a few min. and then go away??


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Um Princess......get your ass to the ER, please


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

ER. Now. Go. Please.


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

If the pain is that bad I'd go. No need to risk it. The pain is your bodies way of telling you that something is wrong.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 29, 2002)

I would have to agree, I dont want anything to happen to you, so maybe you should go have it checked out...


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

You probably don't want to go to the ER b/c you think it'll turn out to be nothing and then you'll feel silly for making such a big fuss... BUT WHAT IF THERE IS SOMETHING????  You'll only be making things worse by not going.  You also mentioned how much more weight you've lost recently and Matt saying your starting to look boney... that weight loss could be a sign of something ugly.

Call Matt and tell him you're going to the ER!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

Well, maybe she is getting it taken care of right now. I mean, she has not replied to the thread in a good bit, and she's usually pretty quick about it.

Let's hope that her screensaver is on, but she is actually on her way to the ER.


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Well, she`s offline now, so hopefully she`s gone.....and hopefully it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Take care, hope you feel better...

Didn't you have this a few weeks ago too? Or was it a different journal?


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

I hope she goes to the ER, from the location she described and the pain sounds like it could be her Gall Bladder.


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Take care, hope you feel better...
> 
> Didn't you have this a few weeks ago too? Or was it a different journal?


Yes, she's been struggling with it off and on for awhile now.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Poor thing.... that must be tough.  Definitely needs to fix the problem, not just the symptoms. Hope she's alright.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

hey guys I am here.. AND THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE CONCERNS!!! YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!
I have no pain right Now, however I am leaving work in a few mintues..I HAVE BEEN SWAMPED AND The Midol helped a lot. BUT you are all right and I am getting worried! My mom told me to come straight to her house, and she will take me to the Dr./ (they are open till 7pm ..the family clinic)...or maybe the ER! But I am not cramping now, guess its cause of the Midol!!
ANYWAY..I AM Getting this checked out, I can't wait to go to the gyno till next week!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

yep, Lina..that was me who mentioned this a while back!  I have been waiting to go to the Dr. for 3 weeks now for this pain!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

MY GOSH YOU ARE ALL GREAT !!!!

LOVE YA!! I AM LEAVING NOW, Screw work.. (I am suppose to stay another hour..cause its the end of the month) WHATEVER!!~~~
I will update you all in the morning!! 
Thanks so much again!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

Yes, we all sort of bombarded your journal, didn't we? Please go to the ER tonight..I don't know that a PCP will be able to diagnose you correctly. 

Good luck and thanks for the update!!


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Hope everything went well at the hospital and they found what it was


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Princess.. I really hope you're feeling better when you read this! That sounds terrible!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Good Morning everyone! I really REALLY appreciate all of your concerns and thoughts, and well wishes!!! THANK YOU!!

Heres an update: YOUR GONNA LAUGH!! 

Okay, so I got to my moms around 5:30pm last night...had a little bit of cramps, but it wasn't bad!! MY Mom (who thinks she knows EVERYTHING...probably does though right, shes a mom...anyway) she told me to call my Mother in law because shes the Head RN nurse in Labor/delivery and knows her stuff. Well I did. I described her my pain (she knows my past and how I have been feeling lately) and she asked me questions like does it hurt when I touch that one spot, I told her yes! Then She thought for sure it was cysts. THEN she asked me when the last time I went to the bathroom, as in #2 ..ya know.. I CAN'T BELIEVE I am telling you guys this.. ... I actually had to Think about it! I told her it was SUNDAY! And she couldn't believe me..she told me to take one of those Fast Laxatives, and eat something with a lot of fiber ...she suggested 1 cup 1/2 of oatmeal.. so my mom gave me that..
WELL... YOU Know what happend after that... and  I had to go to the bathroom.
Then I had no pain anymore, cramps were gone, didn't hurt to touch that spot. So I called my mother in law back. She said I had something with a LONG name ...gastr....something..??? But thatwhen I go to the Gyno next week to tell him EVERYTHING~~ and she told me to eat a lot more fiber that..I should ..ya know.. go everyday!!  HMMMM?? I guess that was it.. she said it more than likely is..and they have had women rush into the hospital with same symptoms and that was the problem. She said it can cause you a lot of pain and cramp up like I was If I do not have a balamovement (GIGGLE GIGGLE ) every day! But damn...sometimes I just don't! She thinks I eat bad anyway..and so oh LORD I heard it from her after that! Anyway...
I feel much better now.
Guess I need to crap more..LoL!!! SOOOO GROSS!!! I can't believe I talked about GOING #2 in my journal. Matt makes fun of me because I get grossed out when someone farts, or talks about going to the bathroom, and here I am telling all of you this!! 

Gotta get to work now!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Oh my gosh.......girl!!!

YOU ARE TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

I guess we can't say you're full of crap any more, huh????


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

<----------- me, trying to control my laughter 

Seriously though.....take care of yourself, still go to the gyno, and eat a heap of fibre.

God damned 4 days between shyts.....I`d explode


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

LoL!!! I knew you guys would get a kick outta that!!!

Oh don't worry Kuso...I am still going to the Dr. On june 4th!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Glad you are feeling better Princess.  

I hope you lit about 10 candles.


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

After this, I`m positive ALBOB was right ( don`t tell him I said that ) YOU CAN`T BE EATING ENOUGH if you`re going once every 4 days....there is no way!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 30, 2002)

Princess, I highly recommend you go to the store and buy Fiber One cereal. A half cup has 14 grams of fiber. It tastes okay, I eat it dry each morning either with a shake or half a bar. The calories are relatively low. Try it and let me know what you think. It helps move things along, if you know what I mean. 

I'm glad you feel better, and I'm glad you've still got the appointment coming up.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

HAHAHAHA CRAIG!!! 

Kuso, I didn't say this happens all the time, (only going once every 4 days...just this past week..ya know)

Hey Miss Ledix!! Thanks for the recomendation on the cereal..I have seen that..I will buy it!


Can we talk about something else now??!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Okay last night at about 9pm when I felt much better... I went for a Jog for 25minutes, then went back to my apartment and lifted weights..bis/tris/shoulders! and did some pile squats too, and abs!

Still sore today!

MEALS FOR 5/30/02

M1:
3/4 cup of oatmeal, 3 strawberries, 4 eggwhites

M2:
Pure protein bar (yuck)

M3:
1 slice of sugarfree bread, 4 slices of turkeybreast, 1 cup of natural applesauce (0sugar),  10 bitesize pretzels

M4: 
Eas Shake (2carbs, 4fat, 110cal, 15pro)

M5:
4.5 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2c. of brown rice, 1 cup of greenbeans,  1/2 a cucumber, 1 tablespoon of penut butter 

M6:
1 big tablespoon of PB, glass of skim milk (after workout- before bed)

Going to the gym tonight for cardio, back workout, and a good glute workout!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

3 1/2 more hours!!!


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

glad you're feeling betta!

I second Fiber One.  Also lots of veggies.

Your meal plan looks good!


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

oh you guys are funny!!
Thanks for the advice!!!


FADE..your GROSS!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

*Glad you're feeling better!!!*

*Yes, fade can be pretty disgusting sometimes  *



_(psst... I had that happen before too  My GI doc said to try to go #2 at least every other day!)_


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

HEY BUTTERFLY!!!
Thanks honey!!!
Love the extra comment too below!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

TONIGHT I am running bleachers and the track with my best friend. I am sooooo Excited!! She just called me, and I asked her if she wanted to go!! COOL!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Running bleachers  ouch!

Have fun!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

I KNOW! I am gonna be hurtin' tomorrow!! & Its hot out there too!! We plan on being at the track for an hour!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Don't forget to drink lots of water!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

I will!! THANKS GIRL!!! 

Leaving now, finally..been a long, crazy, BUSY, day!!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I AM IN SOOO MUCH PAIN!!! MY LEGS FEEL LIKE THEY ARE ABOUT TO FALL OFF!!!!

Love it!!

Last night My friend and I ran the track at our old high school, then after a mile, we ran bleachers for 15 Minutes..OUCH! Then we walked/ jogged another mile! HOLY COW! I was drenched in sweat!! It was awesome though!! We want to do that like 2-3 times a week now!!! My legs..oh mi gosh!!! PAIN!



OH TODAY IS FRIDAY~ that means bagel morning!!   YUM!

MEAL ONE: 4 eggwhites, 1 blueberry bagel!! Lots of water!

Today is my high carb day... 
Hope everyones doing great!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Great workout!!!

What high school did you go to?


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!
Oh ya, It was a great workout!!
I went to Cy-Fair High School ~ Graduated in 97
how are u today?


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2002)

I'm SO glad you're feeling better... This is probably happend cause you lowered your carbs and maybe cut out fruit.. maybe.. 

Anyways, I'm happy to hear you're feeling good again! That track workout sounds like a LOT of fun!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Heya Nike Girl~~ How are u?

Thanks for stopping by - I know you are one busy partying chick right now!! 

I think I just didn't have enough fiber..I bet low carbin was one of the reasons too!! Thanks girlie!!
Take care!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hi Butterfly!!
> Oh ya, It was a great workout!!
> I went to Cy-Fair High School ~ Graduated in 97
> how are u today?


I'm doing ok... work up with some little red bumps on my neck.  Can't figure out if they are bug bites or a little rash... it's itchy too   Think I'll stop and get some calemine lotion on the way home today.


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

hey Butterfly!!
I wonder what those bumps are?? HMMM??? Ya, get some lotion, that should help ya!! SORRY!!!
DON'T SCRATCH!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Lunch today was:

12:45  5 oz of grilled chicken, 2 slices of bread, 3/4cup of brown rice w/ salsa in it!  YUM!

SNACK~ 17oz. Myoplex low carb RTD... (30 g. of pro) see details below!

at lunch I went to Discount Nutrition Center and got some more Dyma Burn extreme..the guy there said they are getting very popular in Houston!!  (theres no chromium in them...I am allergic to chromium so thats why I get this one. Anway..bought the big RTD EAS SHAKE for later (its 17fl oz.) Has 190 calories, 5 g of fat, 4g. of carb, 30 grams of protein (including whey protein), 1gram of sugar, and  No aspartame! 
And I got some lean bodyfor her bars, low carb--just 5bars. can't wait to dig in! They are my FAVE!
Miss Ledix, they said that they are not discontinuing them!! HMMM?

ANYWAY~ Oh and my Boss just told me I am getting a raise! It will be on the next payperiod! YEAH! starts JUNE 1~ tomorrow.. 
I knew I was getting one, he told me 2wks ago and has been putting me off for awhile about how much...he knows what I am worth..and hes cheap! oh well.... I am excited!! Its gonna be the biggest one I have gotten he said..and we will discuss the money on Monday...he had to leave..  I am happy!! The last one I got was $350 more a month!! (they wanted me to stay~ I was thinking about changing my career!)
ANYWAY... Had to share my good news!! WOW!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

MY LEGS HURT SOOOO BAD!!!!!   

I think I might rest my body tonight, and then go to the gym tomorrow, after I lay out by the pool!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

IS MY NAME EVER GOING TO CHANGE FROM ELITE MEMBER???? 
What the heck does that mean anyway??


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

That might be the highest it goes... on it's own.


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2002)

Congratulations on getting a raise!! That's awsome! I will start working at my dad's company a week after graduation, couldn't find anything else for such short term as 2 months (will be going to Rome, remember..  ).. Think it'll be pretty ok, some fun young people working there..

Have a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Good morning Princess!!!

Wow!!! Good for you for running the bleeeeeachers!!! Awesome!!! I heard that it's a good workout but I'd could only imagine cauz I'm not that brave!!! 

Your diet looks good too!!! No more poopoo pain? Sorry, hanging round kids all day, all you do is potty talk!! 

Congrats on your raise!! Great feeling to know you're a valuable employee, eh? 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey Girls!! Sorry I didn't respond sooner,  I haven't been on here all weekend!!   Thanks for the congrats on my raise Nike girl, and Lina! Ya, it does feel good!
Nike~ That will be good working at your dads company -- cool!! When do u leave for Rome again??? Take me, Take Me!! Kidding!

Lina, it really was a great workout doing the bleachers..we had fun..We are doing it again this week!! 

Later..I gotta get back to the game, Sacremento and Lakers...Its tied right now..100 to 100!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Take me, Take Me!!



...........


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

*ignoring kuso* 

Princess, that's great about the raise, I'm happy for you!

It's Monday morning now, and I'm assuming you did some grocery shopping over the weekend, and I'm assuming you bought a box of Fiber One...and I'm assuming you're going to post in here and tell me if you liked it or not. I really hope you did. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Kuso! 

Hey Miss Ledix... you assume a lot girl..just kiddin!!
I did have some fiber one over the weekend, I like it..not something I can eat everyday though, but its pretty good!
How are u today girlie, how was your weekend???? 

Today:
Meal one~ 5 strawberries, 1 slice of honeywhole wheat bread, 4 eggwhites
Meal two: half my leanbody for her protein bar
Meal 3:  3.5 oz. of grilled chick
Meal 4:   Eas Shake

I am not that hungry today. I had a cheat meal late last night and I guess I am still kinda full from it!! But I am still trying to eat! 
(Wanna know what My cheat was~ a grilled chicken sandwhich w/ honey mustard and pickles ..yum...and a medium order of fries, and 2 hershey kisses!  It was during the game last night..at 8pm..kinda late!
Oh and I had a small slice of choc. cake at my cousins grad party..but I didn't any of the other Crap they had, I stuck by the veggie plate!  

Anyway..hope everyones doing great today!! I gotta get back to work!


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello there


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey! How are U today?


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

Not too shabby, how`s about you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

BUSY at work!!!!  But doing pretty good, thanks!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

No more pains? Hope not

Oh, and congrats on the extra cash


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

It's so pretty today!  Hope you're having a great day!!

P.S. ever notice how Kuso always has pics of dogs humping in his sig... makes you think he's into some gross stuff


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Kuso..about my raise!!~ i just found out its $500 or more (I get a monthly bonus each month depending on how many loans we close)!! So I am VERY HAPPY!!!  

Butterfly~ I know, It is pretty!!! I am about to get out for lunch to enjoy some of the day!!  
Oh and ya, I have noticed that about Kuso, hes kinda on the strange side!..kidding kuso!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Guess you enjoyed the day a little too much... cause you never came back!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

I`m strange ? Nobody has ever said that to me before 

I thought my doggie style pic was pretty cute actually


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, the mambo pic is kinda cute but that doesn't change the fact that you are a bit strange... like how come we never get to see pics of you????


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

I`m in the witness protection program.....sshhhhhhhhh, don`t tell anyone


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

I figured it was either that or the CIA...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

butterfly, I think you're on to something here. Both kuso and Twin Peak have never posted pics of themselves....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

uhmmm....

Maybe we should protest!

Even Prince posted pics even if he cut out his head.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!! Lol..I did come back to work..only took a 2o min. lunch break, I just was SWAMPED at work and could not play on the site,   How was your day? I am actually not going to the gym tonight, still sore from my workout saturday and I am very tired from work!! So I am taking it easy and will be back in the gym tomorrow evening!! Whats going on in your world?

Dinner was: 
4oz. of grilled chicken, 3 slices of turkey breast, and a spoonful of corn that my mom had made! I had a protein bar 2  hrs before dinner, and was still kinda full from that!! Anyway..off to surf what all I missed while ACTUALLY working today! ...Miss Ledix..I know how ya feel now!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Ann you are sooo right, we need to start protesting!! These guys beg and beg for us to post our pics..now its time to play tuff...( I was going to say play some hard ball, but I knew they would turn my journal pornal..can't have that now!!)


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Goodluck with your appt tomorrow!

I think you girls are on to those guys....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HEY LINA~~ Thanks for posting in my journal!! I just wrote u a quick hello in yours as well! Thats funny!! thanks for the good luck wishes!! Might need them, kidding!! 

Yep, we are on to these guys big time!!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

You gotta  help us out with these guys getting pics on here Lina, I think we are just gonna be on their buts from here on out, what do u say. Heck, they do it to us with all ours ya know!!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

I think they are hiding something...

maybe they are on "America's most wanted list" and need to be incognito...

Kuso, well I think he escaped to Japan and can never come back...poor thing...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

LoL!!! Too Funny... 

Poor Kuso, I think hes afraid of my journal now!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

I say no more sexy pics of us until we see at least progress pics from them guys!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Butterfly...let's both take down our avatars and put something in our sigs about it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

ya Butterfly and Miss Ledix you two are sooo right!! Good thinking!
WE ARE GOING ON STRIKE~~ BOYS DID U HEAR THAT?


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

So what's the plan? Are we going to start a thread, bombard them with emails, ...uh...I see I'm getting myself into trouble here. LOL!

Gotta go make my meals for tomorrow! Fieldtrip with the kiddies at school! I'll come check later!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HMMM? I don't know but we need a plan!! LoL!!!!

Oh have fun on your field trip w/ your kiddies tomorrow!! 
I am about to go back to my apartment too!! Gotta finish some clothes, fun!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay Bye girls, I'm going to my apartment to finish up clothes and take a bubble bath!!  Tomorrow I am gonna BE SOOO BUSY!! FUN! 
you all have a great night!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Y'all can PM pics to me though.....my ass was/is posted for all to see.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

oh damn, your right about that...haha and it was funny!

BUT TOO BAD FADE!!! (u just won't count in this kay...we have seen u..Thanks Ann) LoL!!!!

Fade, don't u think its not fair that we have seen your pics, and the other guys on here won't share, huh, don't u???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

First we need to make a list of non-pic posters...

Kuso
Twin Peak
what about NaturalTan???

got anymore???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

butterfly, I think NT has posted pics before...I think. I'm not sure who else besides Twin Peak and kuso...


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

I`m just a shy guy


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m just a shy guy


So take a pic and hide your face... just post one!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

HEY ALL!!!

Kuso, ya right you are far from shy!!! 
Still gotta post it!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

yep - gotta post it!

can we request a full body shot of tank instead of the avatar?
chicken_daddy should definitely post one too.

but kuso - i think you're going to be tops on all the lists of "must sees"


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay My Dr.'s appt. was this morning at 9:15 instead of this afternoon... they had to have me come in early due to an emergency!
Anyway.. I was there FOREVER! 
SOooo heres my results. 
I have A TON of Cysts all over both my ovaries..they are covered in small cysts. He said if they were any bigger he would suggest surgery..but its up to me..if I can tolerate the pain or not. He also said hes almost possitive I have Endometriosis, (the only way to tell is through blood tests, or after removing the cysts). I have all the symptoms though. And he did a blood test to find out. He also thinks I am anemic (spelling?) and a blood tests will find out for sure. Sooo then he said that I will Have A LOT OF problems getting pregnant, that it will be extremley hard for me! He said That I can have kids, just the process to get pregnant will be long and hard! GREAT! He asked when we wanted them, and I said a year or two .. and he told me I need to let him know 6 months before hand and I will have to take fertility shots, and pills, and get off the pill. Then he told me to stop tanning...buthead, but I told him I have slowed down a lot in the past 2 months!  
I really like that Dr. Don't like my results though. He said all the cramping is from all my cysts, its up to me if I want to remove them or not, if I can tolerate the pain or not!
And he gave me a new birth control that is suppose to help my cycle!  

Okay..thats what I found out..I gotta get back to work!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

That's too bad about the Endometriosis.  I've known several women that have had it and the doc is right, it's very hard to get pregnant and if you do you could easily miscarry.  But the bright side is that once you carry a child full-term it will be much easier to get pregnant again.  Just be careful of those fertility drugs... you don't want to end up with 6 babies!!!  With as little as you are you it wouldn't be likely that you could carry all of them... when I was reading up on pregnancies recently, they said it was better to have a little extra fat on your body when trying to get pregnant and for carrying the baby... and I KNOW you are just as skinny as can be.  You can still look tone and healthy with some fat on your body.

I know Matt said 2 yrs but if your case gets worse you might want to seriously consider trying sooner.

Take care!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Princess, I would have the surgery. I mean, be sure to discuss it with Matt and your mom and understand all the pros and cons...but it seems like it would help the pain. You're already going to have to deal with drama when the time comes to get pregnant...would you want to deal with pain on top of all that? 

I'm sorry to hear that you have these problems. But I'm sure your dr told you that many women have cysts...and have endometriosis as well. 

Anemic? Did you tell you to take iron pills? Eat red meat? 

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Thank you Ann Very much!! Everyone at my work is like, I knew you were anemic, you don't eat right! Sooo I am going to the grocery store tonight, will get better food for me! Don't know what though?? HMMM?
I know a lot of women with Endo also who are okay! Except my Best friend, shes having a lot of problems with it!
LORD, I sure don't want to end up with a lot of babies. I don't think I want to take the fertility drugs! I just told my mom, and she was like oh good god You dont need that! 
I know, before I get pregnant I will put on a few pounds. I want to be healthy, and I want my baby to be healthy!

I just don't know If I should have the cysts removed or not?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix, Well he thinks I am anemic..we will find out! He told me to get a good prenatal pill. I had ran out of them and I will buy some tonight! Sooo you think I should get an iron pill as well?

I am going to talk to my best friend about the surgery..she has had it 5 times already in 4 yrs, because she cannot handle the pain! Her cysts were a little bigger than mine though!
I sure don't want a lot of complications when it comes down to getting pregnant!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I just don't know If I should have the cysts removed or not?


Why don't you ask your mom and even the ladies in your church to pray for you to make the choice that is right for you.  I know miracles happen when my mom prays!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Healthy foods for you to buy tonight:

Fiber One! 
Real turkey meat (not the 99% fat free processed slices). The turkey meat from the meat section...either ground turkey (you can buy it extra lean) for turkey burgers or turkey breas (just like chicken breast).
Salmon (it's great for you..has the 'good' fat that you need)....

I'll think about it more...you knew you'd get lots of advice from us!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Good Idea Butterfly!! I will do that!!! 

Miss Ledix..THANK YOU..let me know more when u get a chance!!
I appreciate it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Meal One:
Bagel w/ 4 eggwhites ( I know, NO NO on the bagels..oh well)

Meal Two: Lean Body For her bar~ Chocolate penut butter..yum!
    290 calories, 8g. of fat,2g of carbs, 30g of protein, 1g. of sugar

Meal 3:  Yogurt.. 80 calories, 0fat, 13carbs, 6 protein, sugar 6grams. 
I know, not a meal, but I am swamped and could not leave for lunch because I was gone for 2 hrs. ..

Meal 4: Eas shake

I think I will go to the gas station next door, I can walk there, and get penut butter crackers or something! 
(only if I get yelled at)

MEAL 5 will BE GOOD! I am going to the grocery store after work, and I will have a fruit, some veggies, and either turkey meat or chicken..
And I will have a glass of milk for my night snack w/ penut butter

tonight.. cardio only


----------



## Leslie (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Princess- I hope you don't mind me reading your online diary-But I get tp pick up great tips and enjoy your bubbly personality. I am thinking about starting my own soon- j'bo and w8 have already given me great advice. I hope everything works out with the cysts and all -if it were me I would probably have the surgery to prevent them from getting worse and eliminate the pain. But obviously thats my own opinion. One thing that did catch my attention-was the tanning....I go quite often myself ( I know I will be a prune by the time I am 35 ) But what did he say the effects of tanning were??? Thanks and keep up the great work!!talk to you later!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Leslie~ Welcome to my world!!!  Thank you very much for the compliments! Its sooo funny you mentioned "my bubbly personality"... My nickname in High school was bubbles, for the same reason!  COOL!! you can really learn a lot about someone by reading her journal! 
Anyway..Ya girl, start your own, I love mine!! I am on it all the time!
Thanks u for the concerns, and thank you so much for your opinion. Thats what I want..A lot of opinions!!! I appreciate it! The Dr. told me that tanning was bad for your skin, WHICH I KNOW, Everyone does, but still does it!  But I have some scars on my arms from taking chromium pills a while back, and getting bumps from them..etc..and he was concerned about my skin, and said the best way for my skin to heal and not scar is to not tan! He told me its SUPER BAD EVEN MORE NOW DAYS to do it!! Damnit! I really hate being white, and using tanless creme, that stuff stinks! But I have stopped going everyday! And ya know, he said we will look a lot older later from all the tanning. I don't tan my face though! Never have!
Anyway Visit me anytime!! THANKS! Have a good one!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

The ultra violet radiation also kills certain minerals in your blood stream, one of them being..........................Drumroll please.....................IRON!!!  You're borderline anemic?  Guess what?  Tanning makes it worse.  Speaking of your possible anemia, Miss LeDix mentioned some very good foods but you also want to add TONS and TONS of dark green vegetables, they are all loaded with iron.  Vitamines out of a bottle are fine but you want your primary source of nutrition to be real food and the pills should just suppliment that.  Hmmmmm.................Do you think that might be why they're called "Suppliments"?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

They have these computer programs that will take your pic and age it according to the effects of tanning or smoking.  You would not believe how gross those people look at such a young age.

But do I still tan... yes   Although I have cut it back significantly.  Now I only tan a few times a week and only for the summer just so I'm not THE whitest ghost around.  Come October I'll be as white as always.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

That must have been "Serious Albob". Good post Albob.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> That must have been "Serious Albob".



Oops, sorry all, I forgot the preface.  Good catch Craig.  Yes, that was Serious ALBOB.

P.S. to butterfly:  What's more important, your and your baby's health or not looking pale?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 4, 2002)

Butterfly-I am with you! Tanning is definately relaxing and highly defines the muscles we work so hard to get! I will not stop- I will be wrinkly lke a prune with disorderly kidneys caus eof all the protein I consume when I am 35 Oh well...
Princess- I am w/ you on the face thing- My fac e WILL NOT tan fo r sme reason!!!??? Better for me I guess. Anyhow once I get the nerve to start my diary you had beter come and say hello!


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

Afternoon Princess!

Just woke up from my nap!  Yawn!

I know 2 ladies in my family who have endometriosis who thought they won't be able to have babies and who are pregnant right now! One due in August and the other in October! So it is possible, those docs just want to put a "catch all, blanket phrase" out there for whatever reason..... 

Try to get pregnant first on your own, using your own healthy body.  Eat good, take your vitamins, eat lean beef, sleep good.  Pamper your body with all that (except tanning, LOL!) and then try to get preggo.  If you can't on your own, I'd try the surgery or fertility pills.  Don't do anything you don't have to.  Sometimes docs also advise fertility pills too quickly just because its easier for them to have to deal with frustrated parents-to-be or sometimes it's more profitable! $$$$!!!! But I've also know people who have conceived through fertility drugs and then were able to conceive on their own.  

Take care sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Albob..THANK YOU! Great post!! That helps me alot on deciding what to buy tonight at the store!! I will find out from the blood tests soon if I'm Anemic or not!
Butterfly..those programs are soooo gross..I know what your talking about!! Yucko!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

HEY Leslie!! I will definatly visit the Diary your going to start soon hopefully!!  I don't tan my face at all, I wear SPF, and Makeup, AND cover it with a towel! I don't want rays hitting it!! 

Hi Lina, thanks for poppin in and checkin on me girl! I know I will be able To have babies, it will just be hard getting pregnant he said! THATS great advice you gave me!! WHEN we do decide to start trying, I will try on my own first without the drugs!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Gee, I'm glad I have naturally tan skin YEAR ROUND!!  lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

hush!! Your sooo Lucky!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Maybe lucky, but tan or not tan, YOUR STILL GORGEOUS!!!!  so it's all good!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> P.S. to butterfly:  What's more important, your and your baby's health or not looking pale?


Well, if I hadn't miscarried two months ago (thanks for the reminder) I would most definitely NOT be tanning.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Sorry honey


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Butterfly, I know Albob didn't mean anything bad by it.  Nothing but love for you!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Princess - Like Lina, I also know someone with endo how was told it would be very difficult to become pregnant.  It did take her 4 months of trying (which is not very long in my opinion) but she's a happy healthy mom now.  She's expecting her 2nd baby in September.  

Try to make your decisions based on your overall health (I mean your diet mainly)  You're going to be just fine and I bet you that you'll be a mommy when you're ready.

xoxoxo


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

AWWW THANKS ROCK~ Thats soooo sweet of you...(I'm blushing!)

Nikegurl~ HEY BABE! Thats great info to hear, thanks hon! 
Thanks for the inspirations!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

you guys..check it out! My name finally Changed..I am sooo Excited!!

I know, I am lame!! LMAO!! I worked hard for that! 

Time to go home soon!!! YEAH!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Just being honest!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

******Dang ************Blushing again!!

Thanks hon'!! I needed that!!
Bye everyone..I am outta here!
Hope everyone has a GREAT night!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Gee, I'm glad I have naturally tan skin YEAR ROUND!!  lol


Shut up Rock... you too Fade.  You two aren't allowed to comment here


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey, thats not fair!!  You just like Princess dont need a tan to be beautiful, YOU BOTH ALREADY ARE!!!

Remember, you 2 are the lucky ones!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

P-Diddy!

If you truly want my suggestions...then I will give them. I would suggest having no more than one bar or shake a day. They are supposed to be supplements (as ALBOB said) as opposed to your main food sources. Your body wants and craves whole,natural foods, not something made in a factory that has fifty ingredients! 

You've done good with the eggs...how about giving cottage cheese a try? It's a good source of protien and calcium, and the with some fruit and a little cinammon sprinkled on top..it's really yummy! I think you've said before that you CAN'T eat cottage cheese, but I really think you should try it. 

What about tuna? What about beans, like pinto or kidney? Those are great sources of fiber (protien and iron, too I think). What about (gasp!) lean ground beef? I gasp because I don't eat red meat at all, but I am considering perhaps thinking about maybe starting to possibly eat it.  

You mention bagel being a no-no. I would not say that having a carb of some sort at breakfast would be a no-no. But I would say some sort of white, processed, full of refined flour bagel is a definite no-no. How about a piece of 100% whole wheat bread? Or a banana? Or an apple? Or oatmeal! 

These are my suggestions. Do with them what you will..!


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Afternoon Princess!
> 
> Just woke up from my nap!  Yawn!
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hey, thats not fair!!  You just like Princess dont need a tan to be beautiful, YOU BOTH ALREADY ARE!!!
> 
> Remember, you 2 are the lucky ones!!


Gee RoCk... sweet talk will get you everywhere


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

Princess, sorry to hear of your problems, I guess you knew I kinda thought that would be what it was ( the cyists ).

As the doc and everyone here said though, you can still have kids etc, it might be a little more difficult than most, but far from impossible


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

P-Diddy...you need to delete some messages from your PM box! Pronto!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes, it said your Box was full


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Okay, my box is all cleared now!

Miss Ledix, Thank you sooo much for all the food choices you gave me. On the lean beef, I CANNOT eat Beef ( I love it, but My stomach can't handle it...its like I am allergic to it..I get bad reactions to it!! SUX, cause my Granny makes the best Steak ever! But I have been like this since I was 17 yrs old. Doesn't matter how its cooked.. I get sick! 

I WILL try Cottage Cheese just For YOU honey!! 
I do eat oatmeal a lot, and my bagels are wheat, but I know I shouldn't really have them! Thanks for all the suggestions. I am definatley changing my diet all around, and it will Be okay if I gain 2-3 lbs, I need it!  But I am going to eat a lot more fiber, and Iron meals!!  Thanks babe!!

Last night, (after the grocery store)
I had a big bowl of dark green leafy lettuce, 1/2 cucumber, 1 cup of green beans, and 4.5 oz. of lean TURKEY MEAT... I bought it in the package that u have to cook up ya know, it was by all the ground beef! Really good! Then had a tbsp of penut butter.

At 10:00 tummy growled (I had been cleaning all night, and did a 20 minute jog plus abs) and I had 1 Cup of FIBER ONE (LOOK MISS L), w/ 1/2cup of skim milk!  Good stuff!!


I also bought Prenatal pills, & Iron pills last night!  (per my dr.)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

TODAYS MEALS (I AM READY TO GO)
Took my Prenatal pill, 2 Iron pills, and 1 Dymaburn pill...with
1. 6:45am ~ 1 slice of honey whole wheat bread, 1 bananna, 1/2 cup of oatmeal. (I know all carbs)
AND I had 8oz. of Orange juice too!!  I never buy that stuff!!
2.  8:00am ~ on my way to work I had 3 slices of turkey breast w/ lots of Water
3.  3/4cup of Fiber one, DRY
4.  5 Strawberries, Dark Lettuce w/ turkey meat (about 4oz)
5.  Eas Shake
6.  4 oz. of turkey Meat (cooked w/ Pam Spray), Green beans and ? Maybe small salad, tbsp of penut butter


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Not alot of time to post...but really quick I would tell you to only have 1/2 cup of Fiber One cereal in a 24 hour period. It has 14 grams of fiber per serving and that's alot! And since you're going to be eating other things with fiber (nuts, fruit, veggies)...you really don't want to overdo your fiber intake.

Gotta get to work! Glad to see you are taking all of this very seriously.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh sooo Its not good to overload on Fiber?
Ya just checked banannas have 3.5, and so does 1 cup of strawberries! 

Thanks for the info honey!! I appreciate it~!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Here's a good list for you, I got it from a website a while ago:

The Top Twenty Fiber Foods

1. Dried beans, peas, and other legumes
This includes baked beans, kidney beans, split peas, dried limas, garbanzos, pinto beans and black beans. 
2. Bran cereals
Topping this list are Bran Buds and All-Bran, but 100% Bran, Raisin Bran, Most and Cracklin' Bran are also excellent sources. 
3. Fresh or frozen lima beans, both Fordhook and baby limas 
4. Fresh or frozen green peas 
5. Dried fruit, topped by figs, apricots and dates 
6. Raspberries, blackberries and strawberries 
7. Sweet corn, whether on the cob or cut off in kernels 
8. Whole-wheat and other whole-grain cereal products.
Rye, oats, buckwheat and stone-ground cornmeal are all high in fiber. Bread, pastas, pizzas, pancakes and muffins made with whole-grain flours. 
9. Broccoli-very high in fiber! 
10. Baked potato with the skin
(The skin when crisp is the best part for fiber.) Mashed and boiled potatoes are good, too-but not french fries, which contain a high percentage of fat. 
11. Green snap beans, pole beans, and broad beans
(These are packaged frozen as Italian beans, in Europe they are known as haricot or french beans.) 
12. Plums, pears, and apples
The skin is edible, and are all high in pectin.  
13. Raisins and prunes
Not as high on the list as other dried fruits (see #5) but very valuable. 
14. Greens
Including spinach, beet greens, kale, collards, swiss chard and turnip greens. 
15. Nuts
Especially almonds, Brazil nuts, peanuts, and walnuts (Consume these sparingly, because of their high fat content.). 
16. Cherries 
17. Bananas 
18. Carrots 
19. Coconut
(dried or fresh-but both are high in fat content). 
20. Brussels sprouts


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

WOW!!! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH MISS LEDIX!!
Your awesome!!! 
I didn't corn was high in fiber too, I love corn!~ COOL!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Great list MissL... I'm going to copy & paste it for future reference!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

sorry to hear about the endo. But to here's a little more encouragement for you. 

A guy at work here's wife has it, and well they weren't even trying and now she's 7 months along.  

Just stay healthy, and it'll all work out for you. About the cysts sorry to hear about all the pain.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn~ Thanks for the encouragement, sure need it today! 

Thats awesome to hear about that guys wife you work with...good for her! I hope I get that kinda good luck too!!
I am definatley eating more healthy now ..AS OF Today, and taking MUCH better care of ME (taking all my vitamins, etc.. I use to forget them A LOT)
Thanks..HEY and you keep up the great work!! I read your journal...LOOKIN HOT!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope you can get Friendship brand cottage cheese in TX...that's the only brand I've tried that I can eat..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

HMMM? I will have to search for it! Thanks girl!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Dvlmn~ Thanks for the encouragement, sure need it today!
> 
> Thats awesome to hear about that guys wife you work with...good for her! I hope I get that kinda good luck too!!
> ...



**blushing** thanks, I'm trying.  

And yes you have to take care of yourself no matter what.  I take all mine first thing in the morning before I get ready for the gym. In time it becomes a habit if you keep doing it same time every day. 

And yeah they are super happy, and I'm sure when the time is right you will not have any problems.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I just checked the website http://www.friendshipdairies.com/ and it said:

In what markets can I find a selection of Friendship products?

Friendship products are available in New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Massachusetts*, Rhode Island*, Florida, and Atlanta, Georgia. 

That sucks! Well, maybe you can go to Whole Foods or Trader Joe's or some other natural/health store to get an organic/all natural brand. They taste much better than the others. Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

awww your welcome!! 
Thats what I will do..take my supps at the same time everyday!!  THANKS DVLMN!! And I am sooo glad they are happy!

WOW MISS LEDIX! Thanks for checking that out for me ..now I won't be walking around the cottage cheese searching for that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WOW MISS LEDIX! Thanks for checking that out for me ..now I won't be walking around the cottage cheese searching for that!



now that's gonna be messy. 

and your welcome, but now your in trouble since I'll be checking up on you now to.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

WARNING! Watch out for a guy named "BIG K" in here..thats my cousin...... hes cool.. BE NICE!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

workout Tonight:

35 minutes of High intesity cardio..on treadmill/ and precor machine

LEG DAY!!
Lunges.. w/ 15lbs -50 on each leg
Leg press.. 125lbs.. 12reps... 135lbs.. 10 reps.. repeat
Leg extention... 80lbs.. 12r X3
Leg Curls...  75lbs.. 12rX3
Step up lunges.. w/ 12lbs.. 25reps
Squats.. OUCH.. lightweight on this.. 85lbs. 10X3

Will do hip machines also, and abs  and Calves


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WARNING! Watch out for a guy named "BIG K" in here..thats my cousin...... hes cool.. BE NICE!



Did I miss something??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thats fine DVLMN.. check on me all you want!!!! I need it!

Miss L.. I was just saying my cousin joined the site! Thought it was cool.. I told him he should!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, that makes more sense now. Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

no prob honey!! He's really into bodybuilding. Cool Kid (hes 15).. THATS why I said watch out.. his ears need to stay clear from porn..guess I should not have told him about This site..LOL!!! Oh well!


I am laying on my sis's bed right now working on the computer... GOT SUPER bad cramps, sooo I will do my leg workout at home today. Mom said she might go for a walk with me, that means it will be slow..lol..oh well... sooo I'm waiting on her to finish watering her yard so we can go. dododododododododod
And I am getting attacked by my kittie who stays here, and my dog!   they always make a girl feel good w/ all the slobbery kisses.. Kinda feelin' down about my cysts stuff..and talking to my mom about surgery..if I Have Endometreosis..will find out in a few days..... waiting sucks!


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Princess,

Cheer up sunshine!   It will be nice to go for a walk and clear  your mind, get some fresh air.  You're lucky to have your mom closeby.  Do you all get along?  I miss my mom so won't be long so i can see her!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I know it's a hard time for you P...but I know that between your NEW doctor, Matt, and you family you will make the right decision about the surgery.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix and Lina!! Thanks soo much for hte   encouragement!!!! I need it!! ya A walk sounds great right now.. 

Yes my mom and I are close..sooo are my sister and I .. so its great to have support! 
THANKS!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I got this off the Whole Foods site for you...WF in Houston. Have you ever been? It's an awesome place!!

Houston
Whole Foods Market
4004 Bellaire Blvd.
West University Place
Houston, TX 77025
713.667.4090
713.667.4013 fax


Houston
Whole Foods Market
2955 Kirby Dr.
Houston, TX 77098
713.520.1937
713.526.4376 fax


Houston
Whole Foods Market
6401 Woodway #149
Houston, TX 77057
713.789.4477
713.789.9419 fax


Houston
Whole Foods Market
11145 Westheimer Road
Houston, TX 77042
713.784.7776
713.954.3768 fax


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Princess, unless I`m mistaken here even if they do operate you can still have kids right?

My wife ( as you know ) her sis, my mother and grandmother all have had the op and in each case the doc was able to save all or part of the ovaries.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Princess!!!

Don't you think he should get rid of these... it's the only time I won't go near him  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=98659#post98659


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh Butterfly.. you poor thing.. that is sooo gross!! Yes I agree he needs to get rid of those ugly things!! NASTY!


KUSO~ YES, My Best friend has had the surgery 4 times and She can still have kids. You are right..you can!!  HE said I can, it will just be hard to get Pregnant at first!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

MISS LEDIX!~~ THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!
I am right down the road from the Whole Foods on Westheimer..awesome!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> 
> KUSO~ YES, My Best friend has had the surgery 4 times and She can still have kids. You are right..you can!!  HE said I can, it will just be hard to get Pregnant at first!




Actually, my sister couldn`t get pregnant either..........Both times (she is 6 weeks with the second now ) she has got pregnant AFTER the furst meeting at invitro to discuss options


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi Princess!
Just a quick 'hi'!
  Hope you feeling better today!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey lina, I'm not...but thank ya anyway dear!!!

have a good one!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh wow Kuso, Your sis is a lucky girl!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

hi Princess.  hope the cramps go away and you feel better really soon.  i am glad that you're taking good care of yourself!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey did you take your vitamins yet???????????

Sorry to hear your still hurtin **hug**


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl!! Thanks dear! How are u today??? Hopefully Great!! 

The pills my dr. gave me to take make me super sick and like I need to puke...but I will get use to that he said..I should only get sick off of them for the first week or 2.  

all I can say is.... poor Matt (my hubby)!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

HI DVLMN~ YES SIR! I took my prenatal before I went to bed last night, and again this morning w/ my bfast, and took 2 Iron pills also!!!  

And 3 advil.. I am drugged up today!!

AWWW thanks for the hug!!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes, me too! Sorry, to hear you're still hurtin' . 

Does a hot water bottle over your tummy help? I don't know if your work situtation if that's possible.  That usually makes things feel better....

Take care, sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hmmm..thats a good idea Lina!!! But its not possible here!! 
Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Sleep 12:30am to 6:30am! Sux!! 

MEALS:

1. 1 slice of wheat toast, 6oz. of Orange juice, 1/2 cup of oatmeal

2. 3 slices of turkey breast, 4 strawberries

3.  4 oz. of grilled chicken, 1 cup of lettuce

4.  EAS Shake (strawberry)

5.  4.5oz. of grilled chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1/2 a cucumber

2.5 gallons of water, 1 diet coke!

I will go to the gym tonight with my brother... I am going to join his gym so I have a partner.. Its the same Gym (24hour Fitness) just different location...its NEW, and Closer to my home, and my moms too!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

Sweets..I'm sorry you're not feeling well today. Is that why your first three meals are so small?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

ya honey..I am having super trouble today..keeping food in me!!
Don't worry..as soon as this crud goes away..I will be back on track!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HI DVLMN~ YES SIR! I took my prenatal before I went to bed last night, and again this morning w/ my bfast, and took 2 Iron pills also!!!
> 
> And 3 advil.. I am drugged up today!!
> ...



Good job, like I said I'll be watchin ya.  

and my pleasure on he hug.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

THANKS DVLMN!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 6, 2002)

Princess- i just wanted to visit your journal & say hi. Thanks for stopping over to mine when i started.

I see that you are taking prenatal vitamins- my wife has about 2-3 weeks left until baby number 2!!

Do your prenatals make you feel nauseous? They made my wife really feel badly and her doctor told her to halve the doses but her stomach was still very rumbly.

Anyway, I hope you're feeling well.

Rgds,
TGK


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

HI TGK~ thanks for stoppin in!!! Ya, I am taking prenatal pills, AND OH MI GOD, they do make me sick! My tummy rumbles all dang day!! Hmmm?? Maybe I should half my doze too??? I take 2 a day. 
CONGRATS ON THE BABY TO BE!! THATS AWESOME!!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, I'm no doctor, but my wife's Dr. said keeping food down was more important- she actually lost about 12 pounds in the first trimester from the morning sickness, which was bordering on very unhealthy for her.  

So the Dr. said cut out the prenatal altogether and resume at half doses for the 4th month. Maybe you could ask and something similar can work for you?

Be Well!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

HEY TGK!! Wow Those pills must have really made her sick!! 
I think I will just take mine at night instead of in the morning also!
HMMM?|


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

that might be better Princess, that or try to make sure they get spaced evenly apart. Not sure if you go to bed early or anything but if you think about it, and you go to bed at midnight and get up at 7 or 8. That's only 8 hrs from the time you took them before which may be short enough span to make it way to much on your system.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey P, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey DVLMN~~ Smart thinking.. I do take them when I go to bed at midnight. I will start taking them at 11pm..and I am not taking them in the morning to see what happens!

Thanks for all the advice, and concerns.

I feel pretty okay right now!!! Just gotta go sit  in traffic FOREVER!! ~~ Hopefully I will make it home !!   

Hope everyone has a GREAT night! YEAH~! TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I feel pretty okay right now!!! Just gotta go sit  in traffic FOREVER!! ~~ Hopefully I will make it home !!


Can't tell you how glad I am that I only live 10 minutes from work


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi there, TGIF 

How you feelin today?  and do I even have to ask the question


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi Dvlmn~ I feel good today, Thank you sooo much for checking on me!! 

Yes, I took my vitamins when I got to work this morning, 1 prenatal (I didn't take it last night), and 2 iron pills!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Meals today..  6/07?02

1. Isopure Protein shake (35g. of pro/ O carb)
   W/ 1 slice of wheat bread (wasn't hungry)
2.  4.5 oz. of grilled chicken, lots of mustard, 4 little pickles, and a small salad w/ cucumbers
3.  EAS shake
4.  5 oz. of chicken/  w/ 3/4cups of green beans 

I made my chicken last night..its sooo yummy!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

I am buying rollerblades tomorrow with My best friend!! We can't wait!!  

Tonight though I am doing 40 minutes of cardio at the gym.. and its leg day!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

oh ya and I will have strawberries tonight too, Thats what I will eat after my workout, (ya smart thinking stacey).. w/ a bowl of fiber one (just 3/4c)!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I am buying rollerblades tomorrow with My best friend!! We can't wait!!



I reccomend the K2 brand skates. Not sure how the pricing is down there but up here they are the same price as the rest. Rollerblade brand is really good to. But the boot on the K2's seems to be more comfortable.

 you'll have a great time I love rollerblading, but nobody out here ever wants to go with me.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY Dvlmn!! Thanks for the advice!! I am willing to pay for a good pair!! 
We are sooo excited about getting them!!! We will try them out tomorrow right away!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

cool, Let me know what kind you get. 

And probably wear two pair of socks the first time, usually the boot is really stiff the first time and you'll get blisters. or it'll rub on the back of your heel and make ya stop before you want to because it'll get sore. 

have fun.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

AWESOME!! I sure will let ya know!! Thanks for the tips!! I am going to get knee guards too!  My mom wants me to get a full body wrap..boob wrap, mouth wrap (She Has spent Loads of $$ on my mouth-teeth) sooo she doesn't like my new hobbie!!  
BUT I will be careful!! 

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND DVLYMN~~ AND EVERYONE ELSE!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

lol don't mean to sound like a pain, but I do have to recommend wrist guards. I personally don't wear them, but I'm also the crazy guy who takes the brakes completely offa my skates.

But wrist guards I do consider one of the most important ones. I've had a few friends who have wiped out and not been wearing them and have either sprained there wrists so they couldn't do anything for weeks, or actually broken there wrists or fingers when they fell. 

Boob wrap   I like it. heheh


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY DVLMN... thats funny u mentioned that.. my boss was just telling me the Same thing!!  I will get those too! THANKS!!!
~~ And your not being a pain at all..I need all the advice I can get~~ Thank ya dear!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

Rollerblading sounds fun! I have never done that, you'll have to tell me how it goes. Have a great time!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY Miss L~
It is a blast!!! I will let ya know how it goes though, I am not a Pro, and have not done it in awhile!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

I just got done working out!! Like 15 min. ago..I am at my moms getting something I forgot here, and jettin.

I HAD a great workout..
30 minutes on the treadmill.. high intensity! Felt sooo awesome!! I had my incline at 6.0 when I was walking fast, and when jogging it was at 3.0!  Yeah me!
Did walking lunges, 50 on each leg, leg press, leg extentions, leg curls, and abs...

I did light weight/ lots of reps tonight since I will be rollerblading tomorrow!! 

snuck a hershey kiss... oh it was yummy too!! But that was my only nono today... I have done pretty good lately!!  
Kay, I had to share since I will not be in here tomorrow! And I knew I would forget come monday!!

later!!  Its 10pm..and I gotta go take a bath before my hubby gets home at 11:30~ And my poor new puppy is at home, so I bet she misses me too!!


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Princess,

How was your weekend? Had to go looking for your journal?  Wassup?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Morning Lina!!
Thanks for wiping the dust off my journal for me! 
I had a great weekend!!!!
Friday night after my hubby got home we just chilled! Then Saturday I met my Best friend, April, For lunch at this New healthy place and we both had grilled chicken salad. Then we went shopping and bought our rollerblades too!  By the end of the day we decided we wanted to go out drinking that night, So we just got to try out our rollerblades.  Then That night, We went to a club and met some friends there and drank A LOT!! We had sooo much fun, it felt like we were in high school again. My hubby didn't go, he had to work the next day early, so he was at his moms house playing pool w/ his bro & Friends!
Anyway..then yesterday I cleaned up, washed clothes, played w/ my puppy and watched a lot of movies..My hubby was at work! And then last night we went out to eat! YUM! 
That was my weekend! 

Tonight april and I are going rollerblading!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Princess.  I'm so glad to hear you had a good weekend!  I think we were both doing laundry together (in different states lol) yesterday.  Sounds like you're feeling ok (hope so)

Have a great day and enjoy the rollerblading tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY Nikegurl!! Thanks for poppin in! I did have a really good weekend! Hope you did too!! Oh don't ya just love washing clothes!!  ya right! I had such a hangover yesterday that it was hard to get off the couch w/ my puppy, my movies going, and my tostitos!!  (it was my cheat day) just to put clothes in the washer/ dryer! BUT I made it! lol
I do feel okay today..thanks!
YOU Have a great day too!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Girlie!!!

It's sooo hot today and muggy, blak!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Morning Butterfly!!
Oh my gosh..I know it is hot and nasty out there!! YUCKO!!!

How was your weekend?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

so what kinda skates did ya buy?  also you takin your vitamins? heheheh

glad to hear ya had a great weekend. And how about some pix of your puppy please.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY DVLMN~ 
first, yes I took my vitamins this morning!! I got the brand ROLLERBLADES!! They are soooo cool!! We got the most expensive womens one they had..but we didn't care! A worker there said they were the fastest too, so we should be super careful! 

I know.... we took a ton of pics of our puppy..and are waiting to get them back! will do soon!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

I totally am a snot... HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND DVLMN?????


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

6/10/02....

7:30am.. 2 Iron pills, 1 prenatal pill
~ Isopure shake (30g. of protein) one slice of sugarfree bread

10:00am  
~ bag of carrots

12:00pm
~ 2cups of lettuce, half a green pepper cut up, 4oz. of chicken breast! 

craving chocolate as we speak thanks to my best friend who just sent me a chocolate lovers email...brat!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

why are you a snot?  lol 

Rollerblade brand are cool.  and yes the more expensive ones have better bearings in them which make them faster and easier to skate on.  

can't wait for the puppy pix. what kind is it?

my weekend was alright, nothing special. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Heya Dvlnn~ ya the bearings on them are a "7"... I'm gonna FLY!
~
Our puppy is NUTS! Hes a mix between a rat terrier, and a jack russel terrier..but seriously he looks like a lab puppy I SWEAR! SOOO CUTE

glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

cool, makes me miss my puppy 

but i'm glad your having fun and taking great care of him. 

wohooooo your gonna have fun the 7's are great.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ....one slice of sugarfree bread




Bread???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

awww sorry..what happend to your puppy???
We do take great care of him.. his name is Cody!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

LoL AT FITGIRL!! 
Hon, I can have my Sugarfree whole wheat bread!!  
(it has 40calories, 11 carbs, 0 sugar, 0 fat)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh....you can?  Wheew, okay!! 

I guess I'm just jealous....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not jealous enough to eat it myself though.

You enjoy!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Lol!! Ya I can... I am not totally cutting carbs like you! Plus, one slice a Day, won't kill me!!  Although, I don't have one slice a day..sometimes I don't have any! Its sad, I usually end up throwning away half the loaf of bread because its gone bad!~ Oh well, better than on my hips huh!!  

I gotta eat healthy to get my body Healthy for a baby one day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I gotta eat healthy to get my body Healthy for a baby one day!




oh girl, I hear ya there.....you know -- there is a whole article on pre and post baby bodies in this month's issue of Muscle & Fitness Hers.

It was interesting....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

oh cool!! I can't wait to go home and read it!! (I just called Matt and he said I got it in the mail)


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds like you had a swell weekend Princess!

You got rollerblades? I've always wanted to try 'm and I think I'll this summer.  I used to rollerskate but never tried rollerblading before.  My son would like to try them so what better time for myself! How hard is it? LOL, I need to get those padding too, helmets, etc.  

Can't wait for those puppie pics either!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

HI Lina! I don't think its that hard..but tonight is the real test!!  I will let ya know!
Your right its the perfect time to get them if your son wants them too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

hey Princess....how did the rollerblading go?  No skinned knees I hope!!

Hope you're having a great day babes.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl!!
We had a BLAST rollerblading last night!! I Love it! We did it for an hour! I didn't fall at all! YEAH!! (It wasn't my first time doing it though)! BUT I have found my new hobby! And It was cool, cause My best friend and I got to spend time together, and were able to talk the entire time! Thanks for asking!! We did arms in the apartment gym also & I did my abs after she went home.

I'm doing good today..just swamped! How are u?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

Feelin good today? 

glad you had fun rollerblading.  It's alot of fun, do you have trails there you can blade on. Or do you pretty much just stick to the sidewalks around your place?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

I feel just okay Dvlmn, thanks for asking though! 

My apartments are just 2 years old, and they have jogging trails everywhere, and the parking lot is one big circle (u have to open gates, etc..) its cool! There were no Bumps we had to go over or anything!   Pretty neat!

Going again tonight!!


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Glad you had fun rollerblading!

How are things today? Busy?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Lina! I'm okay..thanks..just SUPER SWAMPED AT work..fun!

How are u???


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Blech, I have a cold so my "knows" is running! LOL, seriously my nose is running and it's hot and humid outside.  I have to make a run to the grocery store still and I'm dreading it..Cooling down in my basement right now and clicking away...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

HAHA Lina!! My gosh everyone saw my "Knows" comment huh!!  Oh well!! 
Sorry you have the sniffles though..hope ya feel better soon!!
Take care girlie!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Princess & Lina,

At one point or another we all get our body parts mixed up- for example, my nose "runs" and my feet "smell"


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

LoL TGK! How are ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

Princess....I sent you a pm girly


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Doing good- more importantly, how are you feeling?

I hit the middle of your thread- instead of last to get here- and I read your #2 incident, with the cramps & stuff! That happened to me once on a weekend where I wanted to see something on TV but we had a family get together on my wife's side of the family. They all thought that I was trying to get out of going but i wound up at the doctor's office- i won't go into the gory details but they gave me the human equivalent of a horse laxative. I was literally doubled over in pain during the whole (no pun intended) ordeal.

I am leaving work early tonight to buy a digital camera to shoot some baseline pictures for myself & the journals here. I have a digital video cam but its jpegs are low quality.

Anyway, a lot of people here seem to go through a cycle of gradually increasing their seriousness about getting fit, which is where I am now-I guess.

Not sure If I should keep the original diary and add pix or start a whole new "serious" thread.

anyway- Be Well


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

HEY FG~ I Pm'ed ya back girlie!

HEY TKG~
I am feeling okay..thanks for asking..thats sooo sweet! And Man, that sounds like a lot of pain that you had to go through..ouch..sorry!!!!

I think You should just keep your journal you have going now. You can get serious in it! Lord, I would have a zillion journals on here, with all my "OH I am CUTTING OUT CARBS" ~ OR OH I AM Doing cardio twice a day... and everything else I decide to do... I am A nut! But I just keep my journal I have -- its yours so you can do whatever you like in it! 
Take care!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey sweetie!!  Just wanted to check up on you! Are you still cutting, or maintaining?? I can't wait until I'm starting a good bulking season in october!  lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey honey! Right now I am just Maintaining my weight, but trying to tone up my legs a tad more! ~ Thats why I got rollerblades..I have tried Everything, and they don't change much in shape, just get really muscular, and I want them smaller! 

Anyway..take care girlie! I am glad you popped in my journal!

JUST found out that My Bosses wife is on the cover of MUSCLEMEDIA Magazine..its the Swimsuit edition... Go to Musclemedia.com...   (shes always in magazines...and has been on some covers before..lucky girl!! )


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Todays meals 6/12/02

1. 4 eggwhites, 1/2c. of oatmeal w/ cinnamon (saw this in Nikegirls journal and I had to try it this morning..yummy)
2. sugar free Yogurt (just 12carbs, 7protein)
3. 4oz. of turkey meat, 1/2 cup greenbeans, 2 c. of lettuce, 5 bitesize carrots
4. Isopure protein shake ...(35g. of protein, 0carbs)
5. 4.5 oz. of lemon pepper chicken, 1 cup of lettuce, tbsp. of penut butter (YUMMY), 5 more carrots
6. 3/4 cup of dry fiberone after my workout


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow, your bosses wife looks great! Is he rich? Cause I can't imagine the boss you don't like being goodlooking!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

LoL!! Nikegirl~ Ya, hes rich!! He use to be really cute --but now hes not  that cute!  Your right, I do not like him!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

lmao. sorry to hear ya don't like your boss.

taht sucks, but I know the feeling. 

how ya doin today?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

HI DVLMN!! doing good, how are u??

well! Really I have 2 Bosses!! One is AWESOME, and the other is the one I was talking about above..sooo it balances off! When I ignore the rude one, He Knows he been a buthead... so he losens up..ya just gotta know how to work him..

Or I just flick him off when he leaves my office!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

So it's your boss that you DON'T like whos wife is on the cover???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

HEY Butterfly!
Ya thats my boss's wife who I don't like!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

haahh your better than me, I yell at the ones i don't like here. 

i'm alright today. Just kinda trying to straighten things out around here.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats funny DVLMN~! I sometimes snap at them...but I have more fun just ignoring them!! Satisfies me!
Glad your doing good today sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

YEAH MY Doctor's nurse just called me and told me I AM NOT Anemic, and I DO NOT have Endometriosis!!! YEA!
SOoo I told her that I have been sick everyday since I visted them on the 4th..constantly in the bathroom... and I think its from the new birth control pills they gave me..and told her other problems I WILL not mention here, cause guys read my journal.. and shes calling me right back ..had to talk to the Dr.!

ANYWAY HAD TO SHARE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

Let me know when she calls you back and what's up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

glad your doing even better.


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> YEAH MY Doctor's nurse just called me and told me I AM NOT Anemic, and I DO NOT have Endometriosis!!! YEA!
> SOoo I told her that I have been sick everyday since I visted them on the 4th..constantly in the bathroom... and I think its from the new birth control pills they gave me..and told her other problems I WILL not mention here, cause guys read my journal.. and shes calling me right back ..had to talk to the Dr.!
> 
> ANYWAY HAD TO SHARE!




Great news 

Hopefully a little adjusting of your pills and you`ll feel even better


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!  I know it made me happy. She said I can still have the cysts removed if I want to..if I am in that much pain! They haven't called me back yet about the pills..hopefully he switches them!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

Hope this makes you feel better...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=103456#post103456


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

hEY prINcEsS!

Good news! No endo and not anemic!!   Great load off your chest!  Sorry, those pills are making you feel awful!  I don't do well with them either....Hang in there, hopefully they'll give you other dosages that will get you back to normal.

Butterfly you are too funny!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Princess.....hey tweetie pie.   How are you this morning?  All is good here.
Hey, new pics are in my journal.   I finally got them taken this morning.

Hope you have a great day.
FG


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm so glad you didn't have those health problems!! Not that I know what it is, but it sounds bad.. 

I have to get back to work, and I just wanted to pop in and wish you a great day!! Talk to you later! 

Have a great one,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

DAMN BUTTERFLY!! SUPRISE~ I feel much better!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi fitgirl..I SAW YOUR PICS~ WOW~~~
Hi Lina..sooo birth control pills hurt you too.. I HATE THEM!
HI NIKEGIRL! HAVE FUN TONIGHT! 

Workout last night:

40 minutes on my rollerblades!  getting good~ and going fast!
10 minutes of abs
walked up and down apt. stairs for 5 minutes before my rollerblading!
Did lunges w/ 10lbs. weights -60 on each leg.
Pile' squats~ 30 reps
squats holding 15lb weights at shoulders~ 15 reps..rest..15 reps
Bicep curls~  15lbs (all I have at home).. 12repsX2.. 18reps to failure
Tricep kickback w/ 15lbs .. 10reps.. rest 20sec. .. 12reps..ouch


also did 100 Jumping jacks..(I don't know why..I am a dork..haha)
and 15 minutes of a Yoga video!

MY Lasagna for Matt was cooking the hole time.. an hour and a half!!  

HOPE EVERYONES HAVING A GREAT DAY!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> DAMN BUTTERFLY!! SUPRISE~ I feel much better!!  Thanks!!


hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay I gotta post todays meals.. my tummy has been a brat to me today..and I am Totally Afraid to eat anything..especially since now theres only ONE stall Avaliable in the womens bathroom here at work..HELLO!
SOOO KEEP THAT IN MIND

I woke up today feeling good..then.. on my way to work..had to look for a gas station almost didn't know if I was going to puke or what..? However I did make it to work okay! THEREFORE..My bfast was very very Lite!

1. 2 eggwhites is all I could take in, and half a whole wheat bagel
2. (stomach growling by 10am) had half a Oasis bar. (24g. of carbs.. so I had like 12g. probably!.. OH then back came tummy pains....this shit is getting SUPER old!
I HAVE NO STOMACH THOUGH!! NOTHING.. My hip bones are poppin out (I KNOW, Not good..but I can't help this) 
3.  well.. 3.5oz. of baked chicken, 3 slices of turkey breast. That made up for the protein I didn't have earlier.. OH and 3 strawberries..
4. HOPEFULLY I CAN DOWN My ISOPURE SHAKE  (35g. of protein)

and for dinner tonight I am cooking my ground turkey lean meat! Probably will have that w/ green beans!

AND AFTER MY WORKOUT~~~I will have a pure protein bar! (gag)


----------



## Leslie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Princess! I am doing a little better though I wish I could trade appetites with you. I am on a carb carving/eatting rollercoaster! I dunno if its my body trying to get better- but when I tell you I have eaten more carbs the past two days than I have all month I am not lying!   I feel like crap. But I know I will be real strong when I am better! I hope... Hopefully your stomach pains will subside. Glad to see YOU are on track! By the way.. I love Pure Protein Bars- Peanut Butter is my fave! You get used to them I guess. I used to bring them to the movies as a snack! We are all pretty sick huh! 
PS FYI- My diary and pics are coming soon!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Leslie.. thanks for poppin in honey!! I saw that you were sick..sorry! But you do need food to help ya get better fast! Thats crazy you are craving all those carbs. Oh well. You need it, maybe your body is telling you that! Besides if you eat 35g. of carbs every day.. you do need to get some GOOD carbs in ya while sick.  I guess, heck I am no pro!!  
Hey Penut butter protein bars are my fave. too..thats the only ones I buy!!  Coolness! Thats a great idea bringing them into the movies w/ ya..I will have to remember that one! I hope you stop feeling like crap real soon.. I hope I do too..LoL!

YEAH ON THE DIARY & PICS.. I have been waiting!
Have a good one, AND TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF GIRL!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey girlie, you gotta get out of the journals every now and then... 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8138


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Dang girl.. I am always looking for cool stuff...thanks for sending me that one!

I know, I do live in the journal area huh!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

???? DOES PROTEIN POWDER IN A JUG GO BAD AFTER A CERTAIN ABOUNT OF TIME~ (like a Year)?????????????????????????????


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know how much longer I can drink these Isopure shakes!! 
I LITERALLY DRANK THE ENTIRE THING IN ONE GULP, HOLDING MY NOSE!!! 

Impressive huh!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm just sooo proud!!!

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
Princess 45 
kuso 40 
Pitboss 40 
butterfly 37 
Twin Peak 34 
Sosunni 31 
TJohn 29 
Craft 27 
Fitgirl70 26 
w8lifter 25


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I don't know how much longer I can drink these Isopure shakes!!
> I LITERALLY DRANK THE ENTIRE THING IN ONE GULP, HOLDING MY NOSE!!!
> 
> Impressive huh!!



Are you talking about the clear ones? I bought one, took one sip, and it's still sitting in my fridge. Sorry you've been having trouble issues. What's up with the doc?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

P, check your PMs!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Do you have a fridge at work?  Try mixing the powder with milk in a blender at home, put it in a spill proof container, take it to work and shake it really good before you drink it in the afternoon...

That's what I do 

I don't think it goes bad that quickly...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

the clear ones??
Don't know what ya mean...this stuff is pink since I get the strawberry flavour! It comes in a big jug or in packets..they do have the bottles out now though! 
ITS NASTY! But it helps a ton!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

GOOD IDEA BUTTEFLY!! I will start doing that! THANKS!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

If you don't like the shakes why don't you try taking it back?  I bought some Protoplex shakes mixes from Vitamin World one time and had a few but couldn't stomach it.  Took it back to them and they gave me the refund on the unused portions.  I know GNC has the same policy.. 

How you doing today P?  I know it's late already...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

+
















Miss Ledix.. Hey honey.. I am about to PM you back, kay!

Lina...well I can handle them!! I just remember the quote "eat for function, not flavour" 

I have already gone through a big jug..and my best friend gave me hers that shes had for a YEAR..she hates it... and has no clue where she got it..its been used probably 5 times.. 
I am on a search for a new mix..with the same nutrition..200 or less calories, 50 grams of protein (thats for 2 scoops), 0 Carbs, 0 sugar..etc..
 thanks for the concern... I am doing okay..how are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

okay I am leaving my moms now.. night everyone!
Gotta go home (only a 6 minute drive miss ledix..I will be okay )

talk to all of you tomorrow


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes, I eat for function too...many a times!! I am doing well, thanks for askin'!  I just had my carb up meal so now my tummy is nice and full, so I'm happy!  I can get to like Monday and Thursday I see!

Congrats on being top Post Whore today!!!

Hey, do are your girls fake?  I read that in the Boobie Thread.  Did you mean that? Are you happy with them?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

P, sent one back at ya! I am going to bed now...till tomorrow babe!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

Now I've actually sent you an email!


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Didn`t send me one


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Kuso, Miss Ledix, and Lina...

 how are you guys today??
I sent ya back mail!  THANK YOU ALSO!

Yes Lina, I got my implants in December 2001.. haven't had them a year yet..but I LOVE THEM! Best thing I ever did for myself..


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

P, I have not recieved a reply from you. I actually send an email to your hotmail address, not a PM. Did you get it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey P how goes it today....its Friday!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Miss L~! I Got it.. and emailed ya back girlie!!

HI TWIN PEAK.. WOW I FEEL SOO BLESSED TO have you in my journal..haha..kidding babe!! I KNOW~~ ITS FRIDAY~~ YEAH!! If I can get through this workday..Everything will be JUST PEACHY!! WOOHOO!! AND then I am DEFINATLY HAVING A Beer tonight..just one..but that will do!  HOW ARE U????


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

Princess-

Just wanted to stop in and make you feel at home, so......

"DANG!"


How was that?

Tom


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HI TWIN PEAK.. WOW I FEEL SOO BLESSED TO have you in my



One could do so much with this....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

TOM Your too funny.. Dang I am just having a great day!  lol

Oh TP~~ I know you could..but you won't ..right???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TOM Your too funny.. Dang I am just having a great day!  lol
> 
> Oh TP~~ I know you could..but you won't ..right???



Who me?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by TP----Originally posted by Princess ---*
> 
> HI TWIN PEAK.. WOW I FEEL SOO BLESSED TO have you in my



TP---
Holy Moly- How did you lay offa that one? I vowed not to smear filth on another's journals yesterday but I went through about a dozen options in my head.......

I have a new perspective on self control.....

TP-let's see you hold off on this-

Princess, you can't leave yourself so wide open, someone may penetrate  your defenses when you phrase things that way. 

Then you'll be sayin' things like "How kin I be so DAT GUM silly!?"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

TGK -- its no fun when its that easy!  P seems to always leave herself Wide Open.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

whatever guys!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I know I do, damn, I can't help it!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Princess, your box is full  PM box  dirty mind


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

LMAO!!
I got it taken care of babe!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey chickie baby!!!  How's things today???

You ever listen to KILT 100.3???  They are having a 21yr anniversary party in July 14th and guess who's gonna be there... GARY ALLEN!!!!  Bet you could check out their website to get more details... http://www.kilt.com/viewentry.asp?ID=215664&PT=upcomingevents

Personally, I'd rather go see Leeny Kravitz and Pink in Aug


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey honey! I never listen to 100.3! Thanks for the info though. I don't really like Gary Allen! 
I am with you on the Pink concert though!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

I thought you did like him  else I wouldn't have brought it up.  Who did you and Matt go see awhile back then???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

I bet those Pink tickets sell out fast


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Heya Butterfly.. I mean he is Just okay..ya know. We went to see Pat Green..MY FAVE!! I love Pink!!! I listen to her CD almost EVERY DAY!!  I bet they sell out super fast! On my way to get my lunch they were talking about the lenny kravitz tickets.. thought about you! I like him too!! Hes cool!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Meals today~ (not good..but not THAT bad )

1. blueberry bagel (YUM) and 3 slices of turkey breast!
2. grilled chicken sandwhich (just mustard on it & lettuce & pickles) w/ baked lays.. though I threw away half the bag--had like 3 chips  I was Full)
3.  Strawberries and a EAS SHAKE
4.  ??? GOOD QUESTION! My best friend and I may go to CHILIS!!!   But we LOVE their Grilled chick sandwhiches..so I know IF we go..thats what I will get! We talk sooo much we barely eat..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Yummy...Chilis...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I know.. I AM REALLY HOPING WE go.. but she may have to babysit!  
SO I might go to the gym & go rollerblading by myself (yep..pouting about that) if we don't go!! 

Whatcha doing this weekend butterfly?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Whatcha doing this weekend butterfly?


We are going to Bridge City tomorrow for the day for one of my nieces b-day.  I'm so excited... I love playing with them and my nephew is walking now!!!

How about you?


----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

He Princess, heading to your side of town today.
Wave when you see me.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Maybe you could swing by and get those pics from her!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

LoL!! ya know Butterfly.. I was thinking about those pics last night.. .. I only have 2! And they are just waist up.. I was sitting at the pool bar!?! I don't like them, I had been drinking ALL day! You cannot see my tummy muscles! 
But.. anywhoo... my sis has A big scanner thing in her room, if I hook it up...do u just put the pic on it or what the heck do u do??

I WILL WAVE AT YA WHEN U DRIVE BY FADE!! Be careful ..there was a HORRIBLE wreck on 290 around 2pm today (MY POOR HUBBY WITNESSED IT..Matt was on his way to work and saw it all and since  Hes a volunteer firefighter ~ he Knew kinda what to do..he was the first at the scene..the guy flipped his SUV 4 Times~ he died..its soo sad!~ and his dog was in the truck and lived. Matt said the dog was just sitting there in a daze.. ANYWAY Matt had to cover the man up w/ a blanket. Hes Really FREAKED about it!! I would be too. I feel so bad for that man. SOOO SAD.. Matt said it was a tire in the road that made it happen.. he saw it all! Yuck!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

have fun in Bridge city tomorrow guys!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Gosh that's terrible about that man dying in the wreck...

It's really sad how many people die everyday here in Houston in traffic accidents.

I always worry about fade driving way up there to get Tyler and back.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I know Butterfly, it is sooo sad. Your right, lots of people die here in traffic accidents. WHATS Scary is that happend about 10 cars in front of Matt...could have been anyone! I do worry about him a TON too when I am not with him!! 
Just gotta pray!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO READY TO GO HOME!!!! 30 MORE MINUTES!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey my boss left at 4... think I'll follow his lead


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey my boss did too!!  I am leaving in 5 minutes!
Have a great weekend honey!!  
BYE!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Have a good weekend Butterfly! 

Princess, I love Chili's too!!! I love their Tuna Sandwiches there yummm and they are always so good about substituting, no problems..  Have fun at your niece's b-day party and playing with all the kids!!! Hope you have a good weekend.. and sorry to hear that Matt had witnessed that tragedy this morning. Poor thing.  Has he ever witnessed a death in the line of duty before? He's a firefighter huh? I love firefighters...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey lina


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Have a good weekend Butterfly!
> 
> and sorry to hear that Matt had witnessed that tragedy this morning. Poor thing.  Has he ever witnessed a death in the line of duty before? He's a firefighter huh? I love firefighters...




 Is Matt a firefighter, Princess?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Volunteer...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

Wait, Princess's husband is a volunteer firefighter? And that's why he works those crazy hours? I guess I just don't remember her saying anything about that. Cool enough!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey girls.. Matts been a volunteer firefighter since he was 18!! He loves it!
Yea, unfortunatly was not his first to witness..sucks!


BYE EVERYONE!!!  I gotta go sit in traffic.
I hope all you chicks have a great & safe weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

His REAL Job is at An Oilfield company! He hardly ever goes to the firestation lately..due to his real hours!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

GOTTA JET!! bye girls!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

P, did you get to check out those links I sent you? Did any of it help at all? 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Girl, I didn't get to check yet!!  I WILL THOUGH, Thank you for them!

You have a great weekend also!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> But we LOVE their Grilled chick sandwhiches..so I know IF we go..thats what I will get! We talk sooo much we barely eat..




P -- I find this difficult to believe.


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi  Princess!

Rise and shine, sunshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tell us about your weekend! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Good morning everyone..had a great relaxing weekend with the husband!  Now I gotta get to work! Fun!
Hope everyones doing great!! Will be back to chat soon!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

yesterday was suppose to be my cheat meal..didn't really have one though! 
At our barbeque I had Grilled chicken, green beans, and a cucumber salad, I did have one TINY cookie that one of my husbands cousins said I HAD to try because she made them! It was cute! They were good to! (stayed w/ just one BITESIZE one though)
Then went to my moms for dinner...she had the same thing... she was excited cause she said she cookded healthy for me! Damnit!  
Had baked chicken there, w/ MORE green beans, and some ranch style beans! SKIPPED THE ICE CREAM SHE brought out! 

Then Matt and I were going home and he had to get gas...he brought be back a bag of M&M's when he came back from paying...guess he knew I was PHENNING for chocolate!!  my cutiepie husband!  And saturday I ate perfect~  and rollerbladed too! AND played basketball w/ Matt at Midnight!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Todays Meals:
HEY~ I FEEL OKAY TODAY~ 
1. 4 eggwhites, 1/2c. of oatmeal
2. Steamed chicken (about 4.5oz.), steamed brown rice (3/4cup), steamed broccoli. ~All from the healthy chinese food place next door where lots of gymheads eat!  Its JUST okay! 
3. EAS shake
4. MORE chicken... 4 oz. baked & cucumbers, and green peppers from my father in laws garden! He said He hid them for me so nobody else would grab them from his bucket!  

I am not rollerblading tonight..I really want to go to the gym!! Will do cardio on a treadmill, and lift weights..thinking its a well needed LEG DAY!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Your meal plan sounds great! That's nice of your FIL to save those veggies for you! Very sweet!!!   Have fun at the gym tonight.  I wish we had a place closeby that make's all healthy stuff!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Lina!!  ya, my family Knows how I am!! Wish I could brainwash them to eat healthy..oh well! 
I can't wait to go to the gym girl! Guess its because I have not been in a few days! 
Well, that place has like 2 healthy items and thats it..it taste okay..not the best but it works ya know!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey P~

Nice weather we had Saturday night, uh?  NOT...scared the beegeebees outta me!!!  Good thing I had Fade's big strong arms to cuddle in to.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

I was trying to decide what kind of cardio to do tongiht...

treadmill
bike
rollerblading
???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

HEY BUTTERFLY! Ya know, I didn't even know we had bad weather Saturday night. Matt and I were Passed out.. we had a LONG day!! 

HMMM? Maybe do the treadmill?? I don't know..whatcha up to?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

I actually have some work I need to do 

Yeah, maybe the treadmill... but I like the idea of rollerblading... if it's not too hot


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

WORK.. yuck~~~ ME TOO!

I like to rollerblade around 9pm~ it feels much better outside then!! 
Maybe u could try it then girl!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi P-Diddy! Glad you had a good weekend, and I'm really glad to hear you are feeling better!  Have fun at the gym tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey sweetie! Thanks a bunch! I do feel good today!?!  Hmm!! 
hope your having a good day Miss Ledix!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Good idea P


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Todays meals 6/18/02

1. 4 eggwhites, 1/2 cup of oatmeal w/ 1 tbsp of penut butter
2. EAS strawberry protein shake (2 g. of carbs, 110calories)
3.  30grams of protein from my Baked lemon pepper chicken, 1/2 cucumber, 1/2 a green pepper
4.  Yoguart (sugarfree)
5.  baked chicken, (30 grams of protein), other half of green pepper, w/ probably 1/2 cup of green beans
6.  AFTER WORKOUT~  1/2 cup of fiber one.. & also w/ 25 grams of Isopure protein mixed w/ wate~ not a good mix I KNOW! 

Today is arm day! 
Will do bis & tris & abs & 35min. of cardio on treadmill


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

hiya!
Thought I'd pop in and check on ya- Lookin good!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey girlie!!  thanks for pokin' in!! Your doing great too. Man has your journal gone wild huh!!  
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't keep up with it LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

NO Kidding!!! Me either girl!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought chicks were supposed to be good at multi-tasking....wel....multi something   .

Princess, hope you`re feeling much better.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

LoL Kuso~~~ 
Oh we are!!! 

I am feeling good! 2nd Day in a ROW!! YEAH! Thanks for asking babe!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

My Honeymoon pics by the pool!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm confused by this last post P-Diddy!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Where are the pics???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HOW DO U DO IT??? We are trying to post them. I have them stored in my computer~~ & we attached the file ~ but nothing happend? ANY suggestions????????????? HELP!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL- I guess I did ask the wrong person about my avatar! Make sure they are JPEG files is all I know...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!! HMM????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

P, call me at work..do you still have the number?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

maybe the pics are too big- max is 10200 bytes. If you right click on the pic and scroll down to properties it shows how many bytes.  Don't take this 100% Because I have no idea if this is for an attachment. But it works for the avatar!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I do not believe there are size limitations on attachments to posts. Where are you P?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

6/18/02
Last night I had an awesome workout!! I went w/ my brother to His 24 Hour fitness, I have been meaning to join that one since its closer..and I could workout with him. (he goes everynight)??? Anyway.. It was his arm day also! First we did 15 minutes on the bike, stretched, he showed me around the place..IT WAS SOOO PACKED!! ~ and it was 8:45pm.
They had a lot of different equipment. I followed my brothers workout and we would just lower the weight for me. We did A LOT of arm exercises on machines, and benchpressed??? all the guys were looking at me like they have never seen a woman in their area of weights..whatever! My brother thought it was cool!  I should have wrote down everything we did.I also did my freeweights ~ Bicep curls w/ dumbbells, and w/ the straight bar, where you have a weight on each side..I could only do 35lbs w/ that.
THEN when we were leaving.. I saw my sister on the precor machine, so I jumped on the one beside her..she was happy to see me there! And did 15 minutes on that( Its all she had left)???SO we had lots of fun. I don???t know if I should join there or not! HMMMM? ANYWAY~ I am trying to post my pictures.. ?? My friend at work brought his scanner, and I attacked him! J We will see!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

I am here.. I am on the phone w/  a customer right now! Hang on!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

lol or if ya want you can send them to me, I have some time at work here, and photoshop.  then I'll send them back so you can post them. 

How you doin today, still keepin up with the vitamins?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

We are working on it! I have to reduce my pictures..they were HUGE! I even tried Emailing it to Miss Ledix...and it would not let me!!  BE RIGHT BACK!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Lets try again.


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

How cool to be able to workout with your brother and sister!!! Sounds like a great gym!!! I would definitely join!!!  Can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm eagerly awaiting...make sure you are 'attaching' the file to the post. You have to do 'post reply' instead of the quick reply. And it gives you the option to 'browse' and attach a photo.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

ya thats what we did.. like 3 times.. we would do Post Reply, and hit browse, it said it in the little window.. then all then submit.. and NOTHING! ? !


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HEY LINA!~ Well its The SAME gym that I belong to..its just a different location. My bro/ and sis joined that one when it Opened up..and it costs WAY too much for me to join! Its closer to my apt. by 8 minutes!! But I just don't want to put $200 down..when I belong to the same gym...
~ don't know what to do. My sister will just be at that one for the another month...shes home for the summer!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess, I will ask you again to call me at work so we can go over this together. Kay?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Princess, I will ask you again to call me at work so we can go over this together. Kay?



hmmmmm want me to call ya instead?  You sound like you just need to talk to somebody


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

lOl~ I know!  I WISH I COULD CALL U RIGHT NOW HON~ But I gotta get work shit done first!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Ha! Actually, I don't really like talking on the phone at all. But I thought that if me and P could talk on the phone while she was trying to post the pic we could figure out what was going on.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

If I get my work done..I will call ya honey! THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

What is it that you do Princess? What kind of job do u have?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Ha! Actually, I don't really like talking on the phone at all. But I thought that if me and P could talk on the phone while she was trying to post the pic we could figure out what was going on.



I was just jokin around with ya. I rarely spend time on the phone, I think it's from the 3 yrs of doing end user tech support. 

well that or because nobody calls me.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Leslie.. didn't ya ask me this in Miss Ledixs journal? Oh well. I will tell ya again! 
I work at a morgage company processing home loans! FUN!! We are really really really busy!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not busy....it's maintenance week


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

TEST!~~~


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 19, 2002)

TESTES!~~~

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                            !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                            !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!Shut up Fade!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Leslie.. didn't ya ask me this in Miss Ledixs journal? Oh well. I will tell ya again!
> I work at a morgage company processing home loans! FUN!! We are really really really busy!!



Oh it was Miss Ledix's journal--I couldn't remeber which one I asked you in! Sounds like fun 
I wanna see the pics!!! Keep tryin!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess, if you like, you can email em to me, I`ll resize them and email em back to ya


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

yea- just make sure theres no boobies cause he will ENLARGE THEM and put them on the boobie thread!! But then Butterfly will be estatic...


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey, I never enlarged yours....they were big enough   AND I never added them to the boobie thread either  I may have played with them a little, but it went no further that that


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

true...true..all apologies


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Does that mean I can keep playing


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

FORGET IT.. WE have made them SMALLER And its still saying it does not work! I GIVE UP!!
I will Mail them to Butterfly like the orginal plan was!! This is a pain in the a$$


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, I guess you don't want my help then.

I have posted photos on here lots of times and have never had any problems. Please let us help you P!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

What format are they Princess? JPEG is the best one, and aim for 101k    opened!!!!!! a closed file at 100k will open at 102.xxx and won`t be able to be posted.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Miss Ledix..I just emailed u .. lets see if you get them!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I give  you...the collage of P-Diddy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

THEY ARE SOOO Small now.. u cannot see me?? HMM? oh well..THANKS HONEY!
HEY Can I send u more?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess, I got them and it took me about thirty seconds to upload it here. They were saved as a bitmap. I had to open the file and convert to jpg, then upload it here. Easy!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

You can email me more, or just save the file as a JPG, not a BMP. 

Whatever you prefer. Nice pics!!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

You looke awesome Princess!!! Pics are a bit too small but I can tell you have not one ounce of fat on you!  Hubby looks good too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

THANKS Miss Ledix soooo much! It might be my computer here.. I don't know. Because it can't even handle a lot of junk email?? Maybe thats the problem!
THANK YOU HONEY THOUGH! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow Princess! You look-from what I can see-AWESOME! your tummy is so flat!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Lina and Leslie.. too bad you can't see them better!  will do better next time! 
I had to shrink them a zillion times.. 
But this helps kinda for now. Those were taken at Moon Palace on our Honeymoon! I Was sooo wasted in that picture!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess  look`n great


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess, hot damn girl you are gorgeous. Wowza.    

Oh, and I like the pics. 

Kuso, I agree she is yummy.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks guys~~ *** I am blushing***
don't it look like I could kick my husbands but!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't do it sweetie, it would be really bad for his ego. Guys really don't like that sort of thing.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Miss L~ Are u going to put up the others I sent u?? Did ya get them?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

Should have scanned one pic at a time....  oh well you still look awesome as we knew you would!!! 

Oh and nowthat I'm thinking about it.. did you ever happen to try on an old bathing suit top just to get a real effect of before and after????  Hmmm that might be a really stupid question.... great visual, dumb question.. 

Hubby a lucky, lucky man....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

LoL! I know.. But really he is VERY STRONG .. Ya gotta be to be a volunteer firefighter..u just can't tell since he lost 20-30lbs in the past 6 months because of his Thyroid problem.. 
Really when we wrestle.. I get pinned big time!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

THATS What I was thinking PB~ But the guy would not do it for me! I will make my sister do it when she has time..Just pic one of them and scan! 
Oh~ Ya PB~ I fall outta my old swimsuits!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Don't do it sweetie, it would be really bad for his ego. Guys really don't like that sort of thing.



What??? Who says guys don't like that??? I'll let any woman kick my ass as long as it's in the bedroom!!! and she is wearign leather thigh high 6 inch heeled boots and has me hndcuffed to the bed and ....... hmmm TMI


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

LoL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

Those are such wonderful pics......I just got the chance to come check them out.

WOW.....

Oh, I just sent you pm Princess


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Really when we wrestle.. I get pinned big time!!



I think he is just more motivated than you


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HEYA BABE!!!!! THANK YA! HOW ARE U? 
Okay cool.. I will check my pm!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> THATS What I was thinking PB~ But the guy would not do it for me! I will make my sister do it when she has time..Just pic one of them and scan!
> Oh~ Ya PB~ I fall outta my old swimsuits!!



I can't pic just one!!!  

and yeah like I said.. makes for a great visual!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Welcome back to the dark side Pitboss.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww You really know how to boost a girls self esteem Pitboss!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww You really know how to boost a girls self esteem Pitboss!



Princess you don't need any boosting....   I do it because I like to and want to.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

haha Thanks doll!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

FG~ send the pm again.. I had to clean out my mailbox!  Thanks!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Did you not get my email saying I would be on the way home?? Anyway, here are some more...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Last ones...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

THANKS HON~ I just got that email saying that.. sorry for being a brat!!!  THANKS FOR POSTING THEM!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

You're not a brat...and you're welcome! I think your computer could have handled it...next time you scan a photo, instead of saving it as a bmp, save it as a jpg. You should be fine!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

You are a Princess huh...   such a beautiful bride


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

okay let me talk about the pictures:

PIC ONE: Thats Matt's Dad and Me dancing at my wedding. MY Father in law! Hes AWESOME!! I LOVE HIM!

PIC TWO: MY DAD and Me dancing.. THE ONLY DANCE we danced... ever in my life..U guys all know why in the Fathers day chat.. But thats us.. the only time you will see us that close..LoL!

PIC 3: THATS MY LIFETIME BEST FRIEND, April..The one I bought rollerblades w/ and the one I do EVERYTHING with!(on the left and Me) like 2 weeks after my wedding. at my apartment~ drinking w/ the guys.. I had dyed my hair a brownish color.. gag.. I have It BLOND again now though!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

oh~~ Okay thanks for the tip Miss Ledix!!!  your sooo SWEET!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

PIC 4: That was our view from our honeymoon suite!  I wanna go back!
PIC 5: ME Chillin in the cabana!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks PB~ In that wedding pic.. you can Kinda see My Backside that I have been working on!  Thats why I wanted that one posted!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thanks PB~ In that wedding pic.. you can Kinda see My Backside that I have been working on!  Thats why I wanted that one posted!



Backside, frontside, side to side...  girl you're hot!!! and I haven't even seen an ankle pic yet!!!!  uh might not get that one, inside joke kind of.....   You don't need much if any work!!!!!!!!!  Stop using those crazy funhouse mirrors!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh I Know you got a thing for ankles!! 
THANKS BABE!!!!!!!!!!!
But I am a girl... and will always be working on "me"


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

You look sooo pretty!!!! Like all of the pics.... 

Where did you go for your honeymoon? It does look fantastic there!!!!  When did you get married?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh I Know you got a thing for ankles!!
> THANKS BABE!!!!!!!!!!!
> But I am a girl... and will always be working on "me"



Hmmm that and when combine with high heels I'm like a lap dog... curled around your legs!!

It's great to stay fit and trim... but don't let it become a "head game".. same applies to the scale. If your tummy is flat your arms are tight and when you are in  as skirt and PB drools you got it all going on.. 115 or ??? it doesn't matter!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Lina! Thanks! We went to The Moon Palace Resort! Its bada$$... its 15miles from Cancun.. kinda inbetween Playa Del Carmen & Cancun..very very secluded!! We got married on March 9th of this year! 

Pitboss..thanks for the advice.. I know.. I have had it become a 'head game' Many Many times!  Sux! I am trying now to just stay healthy.. and and fit..and trim... so I can make a baby one day..not soon..but one day!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Okay guys and girls.. everyone have a great night.. FINALLY TIME For me to leave work and go home! 
I am rollerblading w/ April at 7:30.. then shes gotta study at 9 so I'm going to my gym!  later!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

that pic of your dad and you is something I would have never expected.    very nice!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey NT~~ Oh my gosh tell me about it babe!! We were not suppose to have a father/daughter dance..I DID NOT want one. And after My husband and I did our "first dance" they said and Now the father would like to dance w/ his daughter..and I was like "what the hell..who did that" and I played it off, danced w/ him..and then when it was over FINALLY I went to my  mom and said "you did that didn't you" and she was like Ya I did..I didn't want you to look back in 20 yrs and say I didn't have that dance w/ my dad because I was stubborn and he was too..so I did..sorry! I was like its okay Thanks! IT WAS A LONG SONG TOO!! Just music..no words!! But I guess I am glad we did.. maybe..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

6/19/02
well my friend backed out on me.. sooo I worked out my legs at the apartment gym, and decided to take my rollerblades, and my puppy to my moms house! 
Rollerbladed for 25min.... walked dog.. constantly.. hes very hyper..and we played a lot in my parents yard! 

LEGS~
Lunges: 50reps on each leg w/ 12lbs. 
SQUATS: Holding 12's in each hand.. 30 reps (with rest)
pile' squats~ 40 reps w/ 15lbs.
leg press. 135#  12RepsX3
Leg extention.. 75#  12repsX2.. then 85# with 10reps
leg curls.. 75# 10repsX 3.. then 5 more w/ 80#
leg abductor machines.. 65lbs. 30 reps

felt great. I think my body is use to my pills now cause sooo far this week I have felt Great!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

I also baked more chicken.. so I prepared for the rest of the week! My Matt works till 1 AM tonight..totally sucks!! 
Cody(puppy) and I miss him we he does that!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> felt great. I think my body is use to my pills now cause sooo far this week I have felt Great!!



Good to hear 

And the rest of those pic`s Miss P added after I went to work confirm, YOU LOOK GREAT too


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Cody(puppy) and I miss him we he does that!!



 Um...are you getting sleepy?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HI Kuso~~
Thanks soo much honey!!  your a sweetie!!! 

YES I am very sleepy!! Its 10pm... been up since 6 w/ just 4 1/2 hrs. of sleep last night!!
 
I am about to go home!!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Sorry that your hubby is working late... I hate that!

Glad your pills are working out and that you're feeling betta!  Had a good workout I see and cardio must've been walking the dog!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Not so sweet, it`s just that you are hot 

Anyway, rest up, got lost of yaking to do later


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

BTW....does your father in law look increadibly like your husband???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Lina~~  I rollerbladed also for my cardio tonight.. and walking the pooch!! I know.. I hate it when He works late, but hey he does get overfime  pay!! $$$ 

awwwwwwwwww toooo KIND KUSO!  Your right got lots of yakking to do tomorrow!! 

OH MY GOSH.. Ya, He does look alot like him.. everyone says that!! Crazy huh!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

When you said you were dancing with the in law, I thought you`d made a mistake


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2002)

Princess your pics are great! 

My hunny works graveyard  , 7 pm to 7 am. So I know what you mean. We see each other, oh about 1 hour a day if we're lucky. The good thing about that is we definitely make the most of the time we do have together!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Kuso~ wow Are you serious. I didn't think they look THAT much alike!! Oh well.. His dad is SOOO AWESOME..and Matt is JUST like him...sooo its a good thing!  I know I will be treated perfect forever.. cause his dad just Adores his wife!  He comes from a VERY LOVING family!! 

HI HIKERCHICK!! Thanks a bunch! Oh your husband works graveyard ~ I know how ya feel!! It does suck.. but like you said..we also make the most of the time we do have together!!  Sometimes we see each other for 30 min. a day..sometimes I stay up with him for an hour after he gets home.. (if he works till 11pm) but last night..I was out cold when he got home at 2:30 (he was suppose to work till 1am..but he called me at 1:10 and said he had to complete a job..so he stayed late..)Have a great day today honey!!  

HOPE EVERYONE ELSE HAS A GREAT DAY TODAY!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey P, nice pics.  I miss one day and there are what 40 posts to read, can't keep up!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning Princess!

Yeah, I feel your pain. I'm actually going to go into work late today so I can see my hunny for 15 minutes. Yippee!!

Have a great day!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Kuso~ wow Are you serious.




It`s a kinda small pic, but yes...I thought it was him....take a good close look at your in law........thats what you`re gonna be married to in a few years 

BTW....Hi


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey TP! Thanks.. I know there were a ton of posts in here yesterday..I couldn't even keep up!

Kuso.. thats not that bad! he could be a LOT worse! 

HEYA Hickerchick..oh your sooo lucky ... I wish I could see my hub today.. hes working till 1AM again tonight!   Have FUN w/ Your honey..and Have a great day!


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Princess!!

 

Since hubby is working late, you'll just have to hang out here then   Going rollerblading again?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

HI LINA!!! 
Actually my friend April and I are going to do something. I know we are rollerblading.. but we may go shopping/ or go to eat dinner (a healthy one..not to worry )


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Sounds like fun!!!!  Hot today in TX?

Hey I haven't seen Butterfly today and yesterday... where is she?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

YES ITS VERY HOT!! Somewhere in the 90's!

I know..I don't know where Butterfly is!! She might have some meetings or something! Hope shes okay!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

hiya princess, so does your sister look like you?  she goin to college here in cali by chance.  

Awesome pix. How's yoru day goin?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi princess!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> YES ITS VERY HOT!! Somewhere in the 90's!
> 
> I know..I don't know where Butterfly is!! She might have some meetings or something! Hope shes okay!!


Here I am 

I have been busy... trying to catch up on all the things I let slide cause I've been here too much 

Miss my Cory, too


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Dvlmn... ha! Ya my sis looks a lot like me...but shes a little bigger than me.. (not much) she just don't obsess about weight the way I do! She only does cardio every day..shes cute, and has an AWESOME ADDITUDE!!!   Sorry though.. she goes to Texas A & M! We have an Aggie family!

HI NATURAL TAN~~ WHATS UP!! When do you leave on your trip! WISH I COULD GO!!!!

HI BUTTERFLY ~ Sweetie~ I know what ya mean..sometimes I play here too long and my work stacks up! I gotta turn off my hotmail so I don't see my messages pop up saying "you have a message from Iron Magazine" That helps me a ton..other wise I am like.. OH COOL, CLICK..AND here I AM! 
I bet you do miss Cory..isn't he coming home soon?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

she sounds like an awesome girl just like you. Texas A&M is a good college. hope she does well. 

So have you been feeling better now days?  And how are the rollerblades working out?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Heya! Aww thanks soo much!! She really is an awesome girl~ Shes one of my best friends.  Her name is Shara.. shes been at A&M for a year now.. VERY SMART BRAINY CHICK! 

Oh yes.. My rollerblades are AWESOME~ Thanks for asking! I rollerbladed last night at my moms..but their street was too bumpy! Not an expert yet...but I am getting good! 
WHATS GOING ON IN YOUR WORLD?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi P-Diddy, just wanted to drop by and see how things are going in here...glad you are doing well and feeling good!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

Princess .. we arrive in 51 hours!! 
we leave in 61 hours ... and it's killin' us!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Heya! Aww thanks soo much!! She really is an awesome girl~ Shes one of my best friends.  Her name is Shara.. shes been at A&M for a year now.. VERY SMART BRAINY CHICK!
> 
> Oh yes.. My rollerblades are AWESOME~ Thanks for asking! I rollerbladed last night at my moms..but their street was too bumpy! Not an expert yet...but I am getting good!
> WHATS GOING ON IN YOUR WORLD?



only for a year.  she's to young for me then. but oh well still sounds cute.  and I like her name, never seen one like that before. 

Glad your liking the blades, they are alot of fun, expecially as you get more confidence with them.  

my world sucks, company is going down slowly. Kinda feel like i'm on the titanic. But if I go everybody will panic, i'm the only consistent one left that everybody trusts. So alot of stress but today I got back to the gym which felt so much better, I'd missed mon-wed.  ohh yeah went to great america (amusement park) last friday, it was awesome. www.pgathrills.com check out the ride called stealth. It's sweet. 

Oh yeah, stop stressin so much about your weight. **throwing your scale out the window** your way to hard on yourself you look awesome.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Oh yeah, stop stressin so much about your weight. **throwing your scale out the window** your way to hard on yourself you look awesome.



AMEN to that!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

OH MY GOSH NATURALTAN~~ HAVE FUN!~!!!!  

HEY MIsS LEDIX!!!  It feels good to feel good!!

DVLMN~ Ya, shes just 19! I like her name too.. shes always hated it till now! I'm sorry about your job.. thats good you went to the gym..sounds like you needed to let some stress outta ya! 
& I know... I know.. I need to throw the damn scale away!  Good Idea! (but do I have too..its really cool and I got it for my wedding..)
Lates.. I AM SWAMPED!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok don't throw it out but put it in the back of the closet and yoru only allowed to use it once a month maximum. 

Oh well about the job, I've saved up money now so it won't be to bad. I and it might be a chance to relocate to someplace cheaper Silicon Valley sucks housing is so expensive.

heeheh yeah 19's to young for me, 21 I could maybe consider.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

HAHA!! Okay.. I will put it in the closet then!

I bet it is expensive to live in Silicon Valley..sounds expensive!

okay.. how old are U??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

28, 29 in Nov. lol But all my interests are in things for the most part people younger than me do. Like the music, shows, movies. But one of these days I'll find somebody my age who actually likes me for me and doesn't try to make me "grow up" or anything else. 

it is expensive, but luckily rent has come down some. But housing is outrageous.

oh yeah also look into rawhide chrew toys for your puppy as well, it helps them develop nice strong teeth, as well as keeps them from chewing on sneakers and stuff like that.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

MEALS TODAY

1. 4 eggwhites/ & 2 slices of turkeybreast
2. Eas shake
3. 5oz of chicken...baked.. I WAS HUNGRY! W/ 1/2 cup of green beans! and 6 pretzels from my coworker!!
4. Granola bar.. its all I had left..(going to grocery store tonight)
BUT ITS NOT THAT BAD... 110 calories, 10 carbs, 4protein, 5g. of sugar, 2 grams of fat!) Tasty too!
5.  AWWW I am having 4oz. of baked chicken breast/ with cucumbers.. and one slice of honey whole wheat bread sugar free!

NOW I AM GOING HOME! GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

have a great night.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

awww thanks for the puppy advice!!!  WIll try that too!
Well thats good rents gone down! SUCKS though about housing expenses! 

Your young!! I hope you find somebody who loves you for you too!! GIve it time!!
later!!  YOU HAVE A GREAT NIGHT TOO!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

ask me anytime on the puppy stuff, I raised 2 in a matter of 4 yrs. So I learned some cool tricks.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> oh yeah also look into rawhide chrew toys for your puppy as well, it helps them develop nice strong teeth, as well as keeps them from chewing on sneakers and stuff like that.



Yep I use them all the time so I know they'll work on a puppy.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

oh great..thanks guys!!
Okay Dvlmn..how do you make a puppy stop biting you? They think its playfull...but damn we are getting all scratched up! Last night Cody(our pup) bit Matts lip(it was Kinda funny..but not to Matt..LoL) We can't just pet him...ya know what I mean??


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning P


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Princess!

Sounds like puppy needs some obedience training by his/her parents


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Morning princess! What kind of pup do you have? I have a maltese and Boston Terrier-my little rascals!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey girls...did yopu see my pet`s photo in the chat forum???? You shoulg go have a look


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey all!!  Good Morning!
Oh my gosh..we are trying sooo hard to train him..just he don't listen! He is potty trained though now!! 
He's a Jack russel terrier..with a little of rat terrier in him! Really cute!
Hey Kuso.. I will go check out your pup pic!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Hey Kuso.. I will go check out your pup pic!



Um...P.....I said pet, not pup.....it ain`t no dog


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

OH LORD KUSO~ I know what pic your talking about.. whatever.. I am not looking at that again.. you almost got me there!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

P have you checked out my journal?


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH LORD KUSO~ I know what pic your talking about.. whatever.. I am not looking at that again.. you almost got me there!



LOL...ya think I should add a link so the others can see my pet?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

NOT IN MY JOURNAL!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HEY TP~ Nope..but I will now!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NOT IN MY JOURNAL!!




 go and ruin my fun then


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Sorry honey!!~ go ahead!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

It`s alright...I was only kidding you 

BTW....how you been feeling lately?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

LoL!

I have been feeling great this week.. 5 days IN A ROW! Thanks for asking! I guess my body had to get use to those new birth control pills!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh great..thanks guys!!
> Okay Dvlmn..how do you make a puppy stop biting you? They think its playfull...but damn we are getting all scratched up! Last night Cody(our pup) bit Matts lip(it was Kinda funny..but not to Matt..LoL) We can't just pet him...ya know what I mean??



yeah it's all fun til somebody gets hurt, then it's hilarious.  

But anyway, I found 3 things that work.

1. Wrap your hand around his nose and hold hit mouth shut until he starts to squeel and Make sure you say no before you do it, it sucks but you aren't really hurting him. Do that every time he tries to bite you and soon he'll associate when he's trying to play like that and the word NO means to stop.

2. When he bites your hand push it to the back of his jaw, then he loses leverage and can't bite down. It stings you a little but it annoys him and he'll learn to stop.

3. Stick a chew toy in his mouth every time he tries to bite, before long he'll learn which he can chew on. 

He's just hyper, and doesn't realize he's hurting you. Now is the best time to train him. The rawhide sticks work the best it seems, it helps there teeth as well as gives them something better to chew on than furniture or shoes or anything. Every time you catch im chewing on something he isn't supposed to shove one of those sticks in his mouth.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

THANKS FOR THAT ADVICE!!
I do NUMBER 1 that you mentioned all the time, and We do #3 also.. but not #2..will have to try that! Ya hes very hyper, when hes tired hes sooooo cute though!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

When your doing the first one make sure you hold on until he starts to whine. With lizzy I had to do it to the point were she actually got mad a few times and tried to bite me when I first let go. Those were the ones that made her realize she was being bad.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

LMAO!! YEP~ HE starts whining bad!! But its LIKE HE DON'T CARE!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

6/21/02

Todays meals!
1. whole wheat bagel! w/ 1 tbsp of pb
2. EAS shake
3. Steamed chicken w/ brocoli (YUK), and 1/2cup of steamed rice...from the chinese place next door..just didn't have time to put my meals together this morning..
okay..and one fortune cookie too! 
4. UH? I am full!
5. 4 oz. of baked chicken

I am getting my nails done tonight ..I took them off after my wedding soooo I am super excited about this..dumb I know!
THEN I will be next door to the MALL.. trouble since today is payday.. then going to the gym! 
MY HONEY IS OFF ALL WEEKEND!!  Tomorrow We are CHILLIN W/ Each other! Going to the pool...and then going to Pappasitos.. MY BOSS Gave Me a $50 gift cert. there cause I took care of his business while he was in Cabo Last Friday!!  Then we are going dancing w/ some friends..sunday..relax.. and rollerblade! 

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND~ I won't be on all weekend.. 
BE GOOD & BE SAFE & BE MERRY!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Princess! sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!
I had steamed chicken w/ broccoli too! I got home too late last night to make my lunch! But instead of a fortune cookie I had 3 california rolls- No one has answerd my thread on the fat/carb count for these weird suckers- so I dunno if thats good or bad! Hope you have fun sweetie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm glad you are getting to spend some quality time with your man this weekend, you guys totally deserve it! And like I said before, it's great that you are feeling so good!

What EAS shake do you drink? ...and where's the Fiber One for today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO!! YEP~ HE starts whining bad!! But its LIKE HE DON'T CARE!!!



I was talkin about the puppy, not your hubby.  


ahahah j/k, i couldn't resist


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX~   Oh I will eat fiber one.. probably as a small snack when I get home from the gym though! Or sometimes I just grab a little outta the bag when I get home from work!!  I like that stuff now! 
GIRL, I am sooo excited to be spending the ENTIRE weekend w/ Matt!! We have seen each other for a total of 1 HOUR this week!
What do you and Lance have going on? How was your dinner w/ your parents last night?? I drink the EAS Shakes that come in a little silver container..kinda like a Hi-C drink..ya know.. its got 2grams of carbs.. (they come in a pack of 4).. 110 calories..4 grams of fat.. 15grams of protien.. AND taste just like strawberry milk!! Its a RTD!

Hi Leslie..how weird we had the same lunch! Whats A california roll?? Is that an Eggroll?? I don't know the nutrition on them..sorry! 
I hope ya have a great weekend Leslie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

LoL DVLMN!! Your crazy!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

hahah i've been accused of that before.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Whats A california roll?? Is that an Eggroll??



P -- you never had sushi?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

NOPE NEVER!!!  Ya wanna know why? I don't like that name "sushi" how can something thats called that be good? LoL! BUT EVERYONE SAYS IT IS! I am picky like Butterfly is!! ~ I think she actually likes more food than me!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

What about if sushi came on a bagel????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What about if sushi came on a bagel????


Both disgust me!!!

If fade wants Asian food he has to take the 7-yr-old with him... cause I'm sure as hell NOT going!!!

oh... hi Princess!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

MMMmm, I love sushi!  Could eat it every day!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

OH man sushi is the absolute best. I loooooove sushi.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Craig, you and I are gonna get along just fine!

Only problem is the white rice!  I haven't had any since my cut began.  Although I had sashimi a few times (but its not the same)!  I wonder if they make sushi w/ brown rice?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey P -- stopping in for a bit before I pack it up for the day.

You people have got to stop talking about sushi.    I love the stuff and could probably eat it everyday too TP.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

I purchased a book from the Glycemic Index organization. The book claims that there is not a great deal of difference between white rice and brown rice. Actually I got two books. I used to eat only brown rice, but after reading through those books, I will eat white rice now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I purchased a book from the Glycemic Index organization. The book claims that there is not a great deal of difference between white rice and brown rice. Actually I got two books. I used to eat only brown rice, but after reading through those books, I will eat white rice now.



Craig insulin response is not the only reason why brown rice is better.  For one thing, brown rice is much harder to digest.  It takes more for your body to break it down and store it as fat.  There are other factors that maek b rice MUCH better for you that I just cannot think of now!  Stick with brown.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HI FITGIRL, BUTTERFLY, TP, & CRAIG~ 
Yuck.. get this sushi talk outta my journal!! 

You guys have a great weekend..I'm out!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Actually I eat very little rice anyways. I eat mostly sweet potatoes, oatmeal, a lot of veggies, beans (all kinds lentils, black, etc.) I may eat rice once a week. I took my wife out for her birthday and we did sushi though. Loved it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh, that ain't gonna kill ya!  Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Princess...one last comment about sushi...I've never had any of the actual raw fish sushi...but I have had california rolls...which are veggie based (at least the ones I had were).

Oh..everything was fine last night..I mention it in my journal, if you can find it!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 21, 2002)

Princess have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2002)

HEY Miss Ledix.. I saw you were online and wanted to say Hi! How has your weekend been? Any luck finding a house?? HOPE SO! I know that is Tiring! 
Thanks for telling us what California rolls are..sounds kinda yummy!!! 
Later babe! Enjoy your sunday!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey P! How are you?

Yes, we are still looking for a house of course. We looked with an agent for about four hours yesterday. Made an offer late last night, won't know what happens until tomorrow or later. We'll see how it goes. We were going to see Minority Report today, but the show was sold out.

Having fun with the hubbie this weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix!! I am great!! Yes Matt and I have spent Really good quality time together all weekend! Feels Awesome! This is the first hour we have been alone..he wanted to go fishing with my brother, so I told him to go~ you know he works all the time and never does anything w/ friends..so They are having fun..and I am visting my mom!  But yes..we are having a great weekend!! Thanks!
WOW 4 HOURS Of house hunting!! Thats exhausting huh! Soo you guys found one you like..cool! I hope your offer is accepted sweetie..Good Luck!  That sucks you didn't get to see the movie! We were going to do that today too... but instead we went to the grocery store since we never get to do that together! Fun! Well talk to ya later... have a good night!


----------



## kuso (Jun 23, 2002)

Evening ladies


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 23, 2002)

good luck with the house Ms. L and hiya princess. 

hope everybody's weekend went great.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Hiya Dvlmn..and Kuso.. 
My weekend was Great..how was all of yours???


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty damned good thanks  Had two pefectly sunny days 

What`d you get up to?


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello ya north Houston person.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning P~


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning Princess! Good to hear you had fun w/ hubby. I know how it is too rarely see your man. My BF used to work THE LONGEST HOURS! He's in sales- but now he's cut back and its so nice to see him around more


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Fade, Butterfly, Kuso, and Leslie!! GOOD MORNING!
 ~ busy at work like ALWAYS~ But doing good! 
Leslie~ ya my hubbys work hours totally suck..but the time we do have together we totally hibernate!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww yesterday was my cheat day (meal~ whatever) and I think I am still stuffed!~  
I didn't do bad all afternoon... I even had a small bowl of Fiber one for breakfast ~ Then at 4pm it went downhill when I arrived at my moms and she had my fave. Chips & It didn't help that I was starving..hadn't ate since my bowl of fiber One at 10am..  & HAD LOTS of cardio inbetween all that! Then My mom and I went to Fajita willies Icehouse..and I had a HUGE grilled chicken sandwhich..not bad.. just had lettuce and pickles and mustard and barbeque sauce on it.. by the time I got to my FRIES..I only had like 10 of them..I was Full! Then went to my moms house and had a chocolate rice kripie treat..YUM.. and my sister had a Kit Kat bar..and gave me half.. OMG..I haven't had those in like 4 years! !YUMMY!!.. then I had A BITE of My sis's ice cream ..so new stuff by Blue Bell called "heavenly" OH GOD AND IT WAS!!!  THEN I had to leave my moms..she has too much junk there..and I could have been super bad the rest of the night!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

soooooooooooo starting a CLEAN WEEK!
TODAYS MEALS~
1. 3 eggwhites & 1 tbsp of penut butter!  LOTS OF WATER~ I was not hungry.. 
2. Yoguart~ sugar free.. 80 calories
3. LOTS of Fresh turkey meat, 1 slice of sugar free honeywhole wheat bread, 1/2 a cucumber
4. Carbsolutions protein bar (270calories/ 7g. of fat/ 2g. of carbs/22g. of protein) NEVER tried this one..we will see how it taste!
4. 4 oz. of baked chicken/ 1/2 cup of brown rice
5. ISOPURE SHAKE

Today is cardio/ arms at the gym! My guy friend is meeting me there at 8pm! 

WORKOUTS OVER THE WEEKEND WERE:  I worked out at my gym friday night too... did legs for 40 MINUTES and I could barely walk down the stairs..awww felt awesome! SORE all weekend!!  Also did 30 minutes of cardio there.. ... Saturday I rollerbladed and did abs.. and Matt and I went swimming!!  Sunday just rollerbladed!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Princess how are you? I like the "clean week" idea.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

HEY TGK~~ Ya know I do Really good all dang week and Sunday hits..and I GO NUTS!!  Soooo TODAY I really Want A CLEAN WEEK! I usually have one piece of chocolate a day..never menion it in my diet.. its usually just One hershey kiss..or something VERY small like that.. BUt I am not even going to do that this week!  Just want my eggwhites/ oatmeal/ turkey/ chicken/ Isopure/ and a few protein bars/ Eas Drinks/ And Veggies!!  Which is normal anyway for me.. just no chocolate this week!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

good idea. me either. 

hold it I usually don't eat chocolate every day. Well anyway I'll join ya in the eating clean week. 

Glad to hear you had a great weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

HI DUDE~
COOL ~ I may need some help.. Glad Your joining me!!  
HOW ARE YOU BY THE WAY?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

hey P, how are you this afternoon?  Just perusing while I'm having my Italian grilled chicken -- OH YUMMMMYY!!
What's for lunch?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

dang FG you eat to early for me, i have to wait another hour  

You got it P, I'm going to eat healthy from now til july 3, and then after that gonna go on the same carb cycling diet that FG is one for about 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> dang FG you eat to early for me, i have to wait another hour



Well honey.....I'm two hours ahead of you!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

For some reason I thought Dallas was only an hour off from me?  oh well I was never good with time zones.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh......you may be right.  I thought it was 2.   
How far are you from Van Nuys?  Because I know its 2 hours from there.    Am I right PB?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

**shrug** It's 11:10 right now. heeheh


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

I like DVLMN's idea of joining you in a clean week- so I am joining you both - i usually have an off-list morsel or three during the week but it is............

Clean Week Solidarity Time!!!

I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!I will not cheat!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh and I meant to add a DANG! to all that too.......

I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!I am no DANG Cheater!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

cool, i'm loggin everything. It's the only way to keep myself from cheating even the slightest.   It's frustrating to see a whole day of eating clean and then pow there's that chat. 

Makes it easier to stick with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

Well....I'm watchin' both of you!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

DVL-
I've been trying to log too. I usually see the most accurate picture of my intake over about 3-4 days. With work I don't always get to eat on the 6 meal plan I laid out so i really try to go for a 3-day snapshot of balanced meals.

Is the carb cycle you mentioned on this site?

Princess- sorry to muck up your journal with Q's to other peepul...
DANG!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

FG- that is one scary little gremlin face! BTW- i only successfully got up early twice this past week??!! 5a.m. though, which really made me feel like I had accomplished a ton by 9 a.m. this weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

There are two versions, TP has the one he was on in his journal. But FG is using a more strict one. It's in her journal if i remember right around page 31 or 32 of it. TP outlines the whole thing. 


and FG, you can watch me anytime


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

FG's is more strict than the one I was one???

Not really DV.  The only difference (since I did write them both) is that her's was a 3-day cycle whereas mine was set days per week.  Other than that they are the same.  Its outlined in my journal and in more detail I think in FG's with responses to follow up questions.

DV, if you have noticed other differences/discrepencies let me know -- I am not perfect!!!

Hey P, how goes it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll find it and copy it for you TG.    Maybe in your journal.   Do you have one?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey that stuff is copywrited and you haven't paid for the license (yet).


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh......you may be right.  I thought it was 2.
> How far are you from Van Nuys?  Because I know its 2 hours from there.    Am I right PB?



You are right   He's about 6 hour drive, maybe a little more. Unless Sosunni is driving...  

Hi Princess!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> FG's is more strict than the one I was one???
> 
> Not really DV.  The only difference (since I did write them both) is that her's was a 3-day cycle whereas mine was set days per week.  Other than that they are the same.  Its outlined in my journal and in more detail I think in FG's with responses to follow up questions.
> ...



Oh cool, ok TP which do you reccomend for me?  The 3 day cycle, or would one like you used be better for somebody like me. 

I apreciate all the help by the way.

And maybe the reason I thought hers was more strict is just from how you lead into it when you described it to her.  it's all good though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

DV -- the one that will work better for you is the one that better fits your lifestyle.  I think the three day cycle is best and use that pre-contest, but since I just wanted to shed some BF I wanted to have more leeway on the weekend so I don't drive my wife TOO crazy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

good point, I'll make sure to take that into conciseration. I have about a week and a half to plan it out. I'll pm ya with what I think up and see what you think.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Everyone!!! COOL TGK, DVLMN & I are Going to be Strict this week!!!!  I have to do one week at a time!! Thats why I just said "this week" but I will continue it!! NO CHOCOLATE! NO CHOCOLATE..Oh wait a minute here.....

(LOOK TGk...)

NO DANG CHOCOLATE!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL!! Your lunch sounds yummy!!!!! I had a lot of fresh turkey meat!! (Sara Lee from the deli.. they cut me up a pound & a half! YUM! have u tried this brand yet FG!??! Its GREAT.. I get the Roasted turkey breast!)
anyway.. also had 1 SLICE of honey whole wheat sugarfree bread, w/ 1/2 a cucumber!! Lots of water!!  (that was at noon)

I just had my first Carb Solutions bar..hmm.. its okay..choc.penutbutter.. 
here's the nutrition:
CALORIES: 230
SODIUM:    220
CARBS:       2
SUGARS:     2
PROTEIN:   22


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Princess*
> 
> NO DANG CHOCOLATE!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!!! NO DANG CHOCOLATE!



OK, Now we're gettin' serious....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

ALL GUYS SKIP THIS POST!

************ NOTE TO ME************
  (started today)

SORRY I AM JUST THE WORST AT KEEPING TRACK OF THINGS... AND since I live in my journal its the only way I will know month to month!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Why should the GUYS skip this post?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

LoL.. I KNOW TGK!!! Thats Really some serious Talk huh!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Cause I didn't want to gross you out talking about "the monthly vistor"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ALL GUYS SKIP THIS POST!
> 
> ************ NOTE TO ME************
> ...



P, do you have a Palm or any other type of PDA? You could keep it in there!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Nope I sure don't! I am not that "advanced"


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

outlook has a calander. Works for me keeping track of my sups.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

way over my head....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you have a paper planner? Where do you keep people's phone numbers, addresses, appointments and such?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

me tooo Twin Peak.. Its Just EASY this away..sorry if it bugs you guys geez~~ THIS IS MY JOURNAL!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

wasn't buggin us, we just were giving you alternate methods to keep track. That way you don't have to go through each page when you look it up for future reference. 

we were just trying to be nice.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

I know I am sorry DVLMN~~ 
W O W I Have never snapped like that!! I'm sooo sorry..  

all of those are great ideas!! Thanks guys!! (man most be PMS Time..I guess)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

**hugs** it's ok, everybody has rough days sometimes. 

 Just don't let it happen again.   j/k


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

aww thanks for the hugs!! I need it!!
Not a good day anymore..ready to go home..55 MINUTES LEFT! YEAH.. But when I see my puppy Cody it will be allll better! 

I won't let it happen again..promise!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

and were are puppy pix, by the way. heheeh 

yeah them all happy wagging there tail when ya come home is so cool. No matter how bad your day was it gets instantly better.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

oh~~ We got the pictures back! They r sooo cute!! I will get them on here soon..the pictures are at Matts Moms house..we forgot them there!

Your right.. when I walk in the door and he starts whining for me.. it makes me real happy..then we always go for a walk around the pool right away.. hes in heaven..and I am at Peace from work!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, sounds like you had a rough day Princess!! 

Sorry!!! Feel better tomorrow, ok?

Take care!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Lina.. yes mam' yesterday was hell at work!  Thanks for your thoughts sweetie! But today is a new day!! 
I went home last night and slept for an hour and a half.. then went walking w/ my pooch for 20 minutes..then we watched a movie together..a sad one/ but good one..it was funny cause Matt called me and I was in tears answering the phone and he was like What is wrong w/ you!! I was trying to tell him about the movie..but barely could..LoL! One of those chick flicks on lifetime for women!!  I had super bad cramps all night, so just hung out at home, washed our bedsheets, and the puppies bed sheets, and my quilt, and clothes, etc.. and made my honey brownies that he loves..and NO I DIDN'T have any!! Wooo HOOO!! It was tempting though!  Then I took a pain killer (from when I got my implants ) and went to sleep at 10:30pm.. Matt worked till 2:30am!! SOOoO I saw him for 5min. when he walked in the bedroom..  OH ya!! And I gave my puppy a bath in Johnson baby shampoo.. he smells soo good now!
THOSE Pills knocked me out..slept late..till 7:15.. (I am suppose to leave my apt. at 7:45 for work! But I made it here on time!!

ANYWAY~ Hope everyones great today!!


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi Princess,

Today is a new day so hope things look better!   That's too bad Matt had to work late and couldn't be with you... so it's nice to have your puppy there to keep you company...

You have bed sheets for your puppy? For his little bed? Aww.. that's cute..My kids have been begging me for a pet, a dog, a cat, a bunny, ...anything... but I've been holding out since I know who will be doing all the work... 

take care...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Lina! Ya, I do feel kinda better..Ya last night did suck.. I think hes working till 2 am again tonight!  But My puppy does keep me company! Tonight I'm going to the gym..and tanning..so I won't be home alone all night like last night!!

Ya, my puppy has a really really soft bed..sometimes I have to wake him up in the mornings hes sooo out! I got one of these super soft blankets from DOVE (like the soap) its a baby blue color. I Love this blanket..but I decided to give it to him..and now he Loves it!!  
Awwwwwwwww u should get them a pet..but I know what ya mean..you would be doing all the work! They are fun though!
Have a great day doll!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey P, glad you feel better.

Lina where is your journal???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey TP!! Thanks hon!
How are U today??


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Lina where is your journal???



*roll eyes*  Good morning TP!! 

Very funny!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

6/25/02
MEALS TODAY:

1. half a whole wheat bagel, 4 eggwhites, 1tbsp of pb
2. EAS SHAKE (2 carbs, 110cal., 15g. of pro, 4g.fat)
3. 4.5 oz. of turkey meat, 1 slice of honeywhole wheat sf bread
4. yoguart
5. 4 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of brown rice/ 1/2cup of greenbeans
~ GYM~ at 8pm 
leg day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

morning cutie, 

Feeling better today?  Glad you had fun with the pup last night.  

No Cheats yesterday?  be honest. If ya look in my journal I had no cheats not a single one. lol was temping though since my roommate ordered pizza lol. But couldn't do it. 

Hope your day at work goes smooothhhhh


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

DV, nice job.  How many pounds of BF do you want to lose?  Lets see if P is honest?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DV, nice job.  How many pounds of BF do you want to lose?  Lets see if P is honest?



Thanks dude, I'm trying to get myself in the right mindset to follow the outline you did for FG. 

and I don't really have a set number of LBS to lose. I just want to reveal my abs and get them defined, with losing as little muscle as possible.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

As you can see from my pics and strength, I really didn't lose any muscle over the 10 weeks.  With some bodyparts I am even stronger.  This morning I did barbell rows with 225 for 8 which is good for me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

that kicks my a$$. but i'm still a baby to this. Only been lifting for 2 yrs. 

But yeah, that's why I decided to do what you outlined.  It's a proven way to lose BF with great results.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Youve made some nice gains for only training two years, keep it up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks, I'm pretty much addicted and going to only try to keep improving.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

HEY DVLMN & TP!!! 
WOW Dvlmn..your roommate ordered pizza and you didn't have any!?! GREAT JOB!!! 
I did not cheat last night either.. and get this: I was making My husbands favorite brownies..and When I poured it in the pan to cook..and was left w/ the spoon w/ a little mix on it.. THE SPOON CAME ABOUT 2 INCHES from my mouth..and I remembered our DEAL~ AND I WASHED IT OFF IN THE SINK FAST, Along w/ The bowl!!!  I was soooooooooo proud of me!!

Today is going smooth soooooooooo far! We are having SUPER BAD wheather here..and our lights keep blinking..shithead won't stay off..keep your fingers crossed it goes out FOR GOOD... I wanna go home!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats, proud of ya. That had to have been harder to resist then the pizza lol. But good job.  

That's one of the things I miss out here in Cali, no thunderstorms. 

**crossing fingers for ya**(do you realize it's hard to type with crossed fingers?)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

OH MAN IT WAS HARD!!

I like thunderstorms/ but I get scared too! Especially if I am in my car..its low to the ground and I hit all the high water!

I BET that is hard typing w/ your fingers crossed..thanks for doing that for me! & your spelling was good to doing it. I think you found your new talent..LoL!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Nice job P!  Umm, did you say "shithead???"  OMG!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks TP!! OOPS I DID SAY THAT HUH??? Is that allowed on here?? Thats like my word I say all the time!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

No prob, just surprising for a sweet princess.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MAN IT WAS HARD!!
> 
> I like thunderstorms/ but I get scared too! Especially if I am in my car..its low to the ground and I hit all the high water!
> ...



i have much better talents than that.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

HAHA TP!! Thanks for saying I am sweet.. I need to watch my mouth!! 

DVLMN~~ Ya, I bet u do!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MAN IT WAS HARD!!
> 
> ....
> ...



How did I miss this the first time????  Damn this is funny!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

P-Diddy, you have the will power of a giant! I can't believe you didn't eat the brownie mix...you know I would have in a split second! You go girl!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

LMAO!!
I know, I am just a funny kid today huh!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

THANKS MISS LEDIX.. GIRL IT WAS HARD~ I thought I was going to cry when I watched the chocolate slide down the sink drain..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

I made soem great brownies this weekend.  Great if you can stand this sort of stuff.  The mix was

50g vanilla soy powder
50g vanilla whey (isopure)
1 1/2 cups of egg whites
3 heaping Tbls of cocoa powder, unsweetened (each spoon = 4g protein, 2 carbs)
1/2 cup of either atkins bake mix OR soy flour
3 Tbls wheat germ
3 Tabls PB
a bunch of sweet and low

Very dry but not bad!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm??? THANKS TP~~ Sounds pretty good actually!! 

I had to make the FATTENING ones for Matt!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi P! I think I figured out why you can still find the Labrada Lean Body for Her bars. I believe Labrada is based in Houston or something like that. Take a look at this:
http://www.labrada.com/glhpr.html

Houston has major Labrada connections...lucky you!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

honey GENE LaBrada works at my gym that I workout for!!! His brother/ and sister own the company!! AND a Lady I work with knows the girl Labrada, and has been her fitness model several times!!! Pretty cool huh!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

I guess these are all sibs of Lee?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

that's what I was starting to wonder to TP


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

yea Lee is his brother!!
I have met Lee before..hes been in my gym (24hourFitness) we are having a huge program right now..get fit houston!!  You should see our gym..theres banners EVERYWHERE!

Gene is  soooo MUSCULAR!!  ( hes at my gym every night..Real nice to look at) 

I will work w/ him in september!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Never heard of him.  Big or little bro of Lee?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Last night went perfect..no cheats!  I do need to add 1 cup of vanilla soy milk to my totals though. (3.5fat, 90cal, 6carb, 8pro, 5fiber) Something like that!! That stuff is YUMMY!! IS it good for you??? Some girl at work drinks it all the time and told me I should try it sometime, and she has pretty pretty skin..she told me she eats a lot of soy..and uses moisturizer w/ soy in it~ (I do too)
OH ya.. and when I got home yesterday..before my nap I had 1/2cup of fiber one..  JUST FOR U MISS LEDIX!!  then I took a 40 minute nap..felt great..then played with my puppy..ate dinner..and went to the gym!  

Todays meals:
1. 2 cartons of eggbeaters.. (I forgot how many eggwhites that is?) but I know its 24g. of protein 2 slices of sf bread (22carbs)-ouch-but I was HUNGRY!
2. EAS low carb shake
3. 1 slice of sf bread w/ 4.5 oz. of turkey breast, 15 grapes
4. tbsp of pb (i know..not really a meal)
5. 5 oz. of turkey ground meat, lettuce, 1/2c. of green beans
WORKOUT~~
6. post workout.. 40g. of Isopure w/ 1cup of vanilla soy milk

CARDIO ONLY TODAY!!  (oh ya and abs)

I did legs last night..can feel it already today!! Wooohooo~


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Morning P


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Good Morning Kuso.. how are u today?


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Pretty good, but getting sleepy  Almost time for bed.

How bout you??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Really..well its 9:35am here.. I have only been awake since 6:45am.... soo not sleepy yet!
Hope you sleep well! Glad your doing good honey!!

HERES TODAY #'S IF I AM A GOOD CLEAN EATER & FOLLOW WHAT I SAY I AM HAVING FOR MY NEXT MEALS!!
Total:   1127    
Fat: 26  230  21% 
  Sat: 3  25  2% 
  Poly: 5  47  4% 
  Mono: 6  51  5% 
Carbs: 55  161  15% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 175  701  64% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

Princess, Howdy!!

I jes' wanted t' say that i ain't cheeted one dang time since i made my vow to yeh the other day.

IT HAS BEEN DANG HARD! Yesterday my son wouldn't eat anything for dinner and I absent-midedly put a french fry in my mouth but I spit it out when I realized what i was doing. One fry is impossible for me- one fry really equals "all fries not finished by my son" and I'd have been sunk.

Just wanted to let you, DVLMN, and FG know that I's beein' a gud'n.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

HOWDY THERE DARLIN'~~ I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE YOUR TALK~ Your soo dang cute honey child! 
WOW I am proud of you too~ French fries are dangerous for me too! GOOD JOB!  I had to look at those damn brownies when I got home..I bagged them up for Matt to have and washed the pan sooo I wouldn't have to see them constantly on the stove..I would have ate one last night for sure!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Awesome on the Fiber One girlie! But your cals seem pretty low for today (1127)..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks Miss L! I know, but thats about how they were yesterday too. When I have my monthly friend I tend to eat a bit lower!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

No comment.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

Look TP......we've started a trend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

are ya proud of us girl?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

I am so proud!!!

I gotta go fill the aqua!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

TP, are you 'no comment' re: the low calories or re: the monthly cycle?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

THANKS FG!! I gotta fill up my bottle too!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

no cheats yesterday?   me either, but tonight is gonna be the tough one, I have to go to the side job and jambajuice is right across the street. and I'm adicted to them things. lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

HEY DVLMN! I thought Jamba juice had good healthy drinks there?? You could get one of those!! 
Be have now!! Oh YA.. and YA for you on NO CHEATS!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

they are healthy because all the stuff is natural. But the carbs are really high.   But they taste awesome.

There better than a slurpy but still am trying to be good this week and a half before I go to San Diego and then hit it hard again when I come back. 

and heyyyy whatcha tryin to do?  get me to be the first of us three to cheat this week?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

LoL... Hey no I'm not trying to get ya to cheat darlin'~ I actually thought they had super healthy drinks there.. that watched carbs! HMMM?? Lots of carbs huh!?! Maybe if ya get a small version? HA!  Guess I thought that place was like smoothie king..they have lots of low carb/no carb drinks there!

How long will u be in San Diego?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP, are you 'no comment' re: the low calories or re: the monthly cycle?



The whole conversation!

P -- I love smoothie king!  The low carb drinks rock!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

AWESOME TP!! Yeah I love that place too!! I always get the Isopure strawberry 0 carb shake/ w/ some strawberries..YUM YUM IN MY TUM!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't think mine has that!  Sounds good.

I get either the Almond mocha (chocolate protein, coffee, almonds, skim milk), or if I want to go real low carn the Lemon
(lemon juice, choc protein and almonds).

But now I have a smoothie machine at home!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

What the heck is Smoothie King?  If they have low carb ones I want one. 

Nah even the small ones average over 80g of carbs, and even with a protein boost it only hits 36g. 

heheeh but might just break down and have one tonight.  

oh yeah I was joking about ya trying to get me to cheat cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh wow..your smoothies sound a lot yummier!! 
LUCKY YOU~~ I want a smoothie machine!!! I would be drinking them daily!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh wow..your smoothies sound a lot yummier!!
> LUCKY YOU~~ I want a smoothie machine!!! I would be drinking them daily!!!



I'm with her on this one.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

LoL!! YOU Poor thing.. u don't have a smoothie king!! Its just a cool health store that makes smoothies..all kinds... and has vitamins, and other supps, and protein bars..and more!!  WE have A ZILLION in houston! 

DANG 80G. OF CARBS... I don't think u should get one sweetie!! Well..what else are u eating today..I will go check your journal!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

just the usual stuff, a few shakes and my ground turkey. 

dang yeah I need one of those places. 

But now you see my problem with being addicted to those. lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes sirrie I bet they are very very addicting.. we only have like 3 of those places in houston! Only had one once..but it was yummmmy! 
WELL! If you don't have your tortillas then I GUESS you can have one!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't think anyone saw my question earlier!!??

Is that sun Soy milk good for you??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

P-diddy...all you have to do is save the photo as a JPG instead of BMP and you'd be all set. However, I am more than happy to help you out! 

He is too cute...this is Princess's new puppy!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Okay I just got a picture of my puppy on a disc~ And I emailed Miss Ledix to see if she can post it for me!! 
Hopefully she can!! (**keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

AWWWWWWWW THANKS HONEY!!! U beat me to it!!
Your sooo sweet!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Of course I hooked you up! And I don't know the answer to your soy milk question. Sorry.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

THATS KODY~ at 9 weeks!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwww i'm so jealous. 

how cute.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks Miss Ledix.. hmm?? I wonder if I should drink that stuff??????

thanks DVLMN!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Perhaps you should start a thread in the diet and nutrition forum specifically regarding that product.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

AWWW, he is a cutie.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Great look`n dog


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

thanks guys!!! 

Miss Ledix.. There was already a  question about soy in the diet/ nutrition sooo I asked in there!! Just waiting! They said it was good for you..that soy is.. but I asked if the Milk was!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Miss L~ are u having serious penut butter withdrawl??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> thanks guys!!!
> 
> Miss Ledix.. There was already a  question about soy in the diet/ nutrition sooo I asked in there!! Just waiting! They said it was good for you..that soy is.. but I asked if the Milk was!



Princess, If I was a babe...which you obviously are  I would take soy, BUT in moderation....not as a primary source of protein, more as a health food.

Particularly if you have a history of breast or breast related cancer in your family. (lymph glands etc )


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Why does it amuse me so much when Kuso is serious???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

THANK YOU KUSO!!!!
Ya, I think I am gonna start eating something little each day that has soy in it..or a couple a times a week!! (of course not as a source of protein..will stick w/ my turkey/chicken for that)
Thanks honey!! OH~ You know your a babe!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

I know TP~~ It is kinda funny huh!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

LOL....I know, it just doesn`t sound right does it  Thats why I try to avoid it at all costs


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey P ~

I hate dogs but yours is so cute... if only they'd stay that way


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey Butterfly~ Actually he won't get much bigger! Thats why we got him (since we are in an apt.) He was 3lbs in that pic.. hes 6lbs now..and the doc said he will not weight more than 10lbs.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

You can tell he'll be pretty small. He's not that far from growing into his paws. 

The size of a puppies paws is a good indication of how big they will be when they are full grown.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh cool!! Thats what I have always heard..just didn't know if I should believe it or not!! 

Just like guys huh!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm Going home!! Talk to u guys tomorrow! Everyone have a good night (kuso have a great day)!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

gnight, have fun.


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey Princess!!!

Just saw the pix of your puppie!!! Kody, is so cute!!! AWWWWW!!!!!

What kinda dog is he?  

How was your day today?  Will catch up tomorrow...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Lina! Thanks! Hes a Jack Russel terrier/ and a little of rat terrier!!  ONE CRAZY POOCH! 

My day was okay yesterday..better when I got home though.. took my normal nap.. (yesterday it was just 25 min.) .. then ate dinner.. went and tanned..and went to the gym ~ I HAD A GREAT WORKOUT!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

I thought you were gonna cut back on the tanning 

Btw.....good morning


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning Princess!

Is it true that Jack Russel's are the smartest dogs?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

WORKOUT: 6/26/02

25 minutes on the precor machine.. 
10 minutes walking fast w/ 5.0 incline on treadmill

lat pull down.. 60lbs .. 12X3.. then 70lbs..8reps
bicep curls... 17lbs..  12X2.. 8reps.. change to 20lb..(dumbbell).. 10reps to failure
tri dip machine.. 80lbs. 10rX3
tri extention machine.. 15rX3 (30lbs)
w/ rope tri kickback..   50lbs. 15rX3

leg extentions. 80lbs 12rX3.. 85lbs.. 8reps
leg curls.. 70lbs. 10repsX3
leg abductor.. 75lbs. 30reps
leg adductor.. 80lbs.. 30reps

did one chest machine..(where u pull bar back and forth) 
35lbs.. 25reps. *i hate doing chest workouts*

abs.. incline bench.. 120 reps (with rest inbetween) holding 10lbs round weight
obliques, knees to chest, etc.. I did probably 300 different crunches last night!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning Princess! Your puppy is so cute! jack Russells tend to be a little hyper- make sure you run him around! 
I bought a boston terrier 3 mos ago(he was 5 mos when I bought him) and he is still a handful!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning Kuso.. Actually I have. Last night was the first time I tanned since last thrusday! (thats pretty good for me) AND I might go tomorrow..but thats it. ONLY because I have a BIG party saturday night.. But ya know.. when I did stop tanning, got my normal color back.. I kinda like it!!  Sooo After sat. I won't go to the tanning beds much anymore. I have a great self tanner..just need time to apply it.. 

HI TGK~ HMMMM?? I don't know about that!! He is learning stuff pretty fast though. He just still Bites the crap outta me!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning leslie~ You got that right girl.. HES A BIG HANDFUL!! My gosh he is sooooooooooo HYPER! We do play a lot!! AND I am outside constantly with him playing in the apt. yards or taking him to my moms to play w/ her dogs outside!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by Princess-
> 
> He is learning stuff pretty fast though. He just still Bites the crap outta me!



Wow that's a pretty good trick, but maybe you could just use the bathroom like everyone else?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

hahahahahahaha TGK!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

hey give him a tennis ball to chase. Or an empty water bottle always worked. Lizzy used to entertain herself batting it around and chasing it since it was to big for her to bite. 

Cheap toys for the little runts.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

DVLMN~ I like the waterbottle idea! Thanks! He has a zillion things to play with! My apt. is full of toys now..Old Socks.. HE LOVES..figured that one out last night when he attacked my ankle... soo I gave him the sock.. and he was entertained for hours.. hes got bones, hes got a raggedy old teddy bear that he HAS to sleep w/ ..seriously!!.. we have 3 tennis balls too! He does good chasing them.. oh mi god.. and get this.. HE Loves basketballs.. he jumps on them, and rolls with it! Its Hilarious. The ball is bigger than him.. so now our basketball stays out!

HOW ARE U DVLMN??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah when lizzy was tiny she liked basketballs to, I think it's a challenge for them to try to controll it.  

I'm doin alright, tough day today, did chest and bi's and have to help john move tonight. 

But hey he's a good guy, so thought I'd be nice and help since I'm the biggest person his family knows here in the bay. lol

he's my boss and his son is my roommate, so needless to say i get more free furniture out of it to. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Your such a sweet guy helping out! I am sure they really appreciate it! Have fun helping! (that will be a workout )

My calves are sore today! I think from that precor machine..I had the ramp set high..and it said working calves, glutes most of the time..sometimes all of the leg.. hmm?

Okay I don't have my lunch today..so I am gonna go get some chicken somewhere.. be right back!!  I am sooo hungry!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

don't forget to call the hubby to take the turkey out!!!!!!!!!!!!

heehehe

Yeah the precors are cool but nothing kicks my a$$ like the stairmaster. 

So you use the one with the variable incline?  I like those the best.

yeah so esentially 2 workouts today, and tomorrow is back day.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

awwwwwwww thanks sooo much for reminding me that DVLMN.. I totally forgot!! your the bomb!!

Yea, I use that precor machine w/ the moving incline..killer workout for me.. but your right..that stairmaster kicks my but too!!!!  I also use the precor with the arm thing wear you move your arms back & forth ya know.. and the incline goes up on that one too..just people were on it last night..there was one left..but I hate being in the middle and all squashed up!! I know..I am wierd!!
Oh man..your gonna be SORE tomorrow!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

hahha but in a good way.  

The precors at our gym with the arm things the incline doesn't move, and i hate those unless they are the last ones left then I'll do it.

I do the stairmaster that actually has the stairs that move, it's easier to make myself keep going since they don't FUQ'n stop. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

hahaha!
Oh my gosh.. thats the same stairmaster I do.. sometimes I trip on them... they are in the back of the gym though..so nobody sees me!! THEY ARE BADA$$!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hahaha!
> Oh my gosh.. thats the same stairmaster I do.. sometimes I trip on them... they are in the back of the gym though..so nobody sees me!! THEY ARE BADA$$!!!!



totally, there is no cheating.   lol, I've only tripped once that was because somebody bumped me to have me check this one really cute girl out. lmao Luckily nobody noticed, I don't think anybody moves faster than when they trip on those things. lmao

Ours are all over along one wall. Weird part is lately they've been all used, so I've been doing the precor.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

THATS SOOO FUNNY!! LMAO!!! You are crazy!! Ya your right.. Ya move super fast when u trip on those~! I Always make sure my shoestrings are tied good..I'm afreaid they might get caught in the thing that rolls!! 
I do the same thing on esculators at the mall too!! 

That sucks they have been all used up lately. Don't ya wish you could reserve them for a specific time every day!
nahhhh .....me either!! LoL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

nah if I reserved them I probably wouldn't use it. lmao

and it does add some variation otherwise that's probably all I'd do. lol

but hey, i'm single so I have to look. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

LMAO!! I KNOW, I wouldn't either.  
Your right..you are adding variation! 
Gotta check out your scenery. If your stuck in one place all the time, u cannot see what else your missing out on!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

I had to.. that looked sooo cool....TOTALLY ME AT ALL TIMES!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

How goes it Princess!!!!

How you feeling today? You swamped too with work?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Why is it the days I'm swamped nobody else is, but the days I'm stuck at my desk because I'm the only one here, everybody else is swamped.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

I KNOW HONEY!! I TOTALLY AM WITH YOU THERE!!!!
I wasn't swamped till 3:30..now its over...and time to go home! finally!
Have a great night!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Lina.. not that bad today ...thanks!!
How are u?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

have a great night cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

THANKS DVLMN!!! YOU TOO SWEETIE!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm fine!!! Right now, I'm trying to make dinner and surf!!! LOL, I have to keep up and see what you all are doing!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Morning P, everyone!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Morn`n D-cup....how was you golf day??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good morning TP.   Morning Lina, morning Princess, morning dvlmn.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

good morning Kuso!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

D cup, you played golf yesterday?  where was my invitation?  I have my own clubs AND balls.....

I wanna go play on the green


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Glad you remembered me FBabe 

How`s your chest pains??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

I always will remember you doll face!!

Chest pains are a little better.    although yesterday afternoon I was getting a little worried because my arm started hurting a little and I was feeling kinda tired.

But everything is good today.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Good morning 

Princess, TP, FG, kuso!!!

It's Friday, yeah!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi lina....just posted in you journal 

FBabe....I hope you went to the doc, did you??


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

hi kuso partay-boy!!!

How many litres of alcohol so far?  Any good plans for the weekend besides getting wasted?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

I go to the dr. on Tuesday morning.    

I'm pretty sure if my cholesterol levels haven't gone down he's sending me to the endocronologist.

Woooooo   Big    Fun
NOT!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

FG,  Hows it ?

You are not going to the endo for your arm right? You having hormonal probs?


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Lina.....I was on an alcohol free weekend BUT....cuming down with a cold so I blew off my workout....which made me fuk up my diet, which pissed me off and now I`m drowning my sorrows  

FBabe......I`m not even sure what and endo-whats-his-face is, but Good Luck with it

My father had some major stress a few years back, and recently got some pain and numbness in his left arm and leg....he went to the doc and they found a fibrious growth in the artry  in his neckk which they thought was the reason......he`s just found out they were wrong, and he`s suffered a mild stroke  No history of it in the family or anything so it is a majr shck for us all 

Sorry, wasn`t trying to scare you or anything, you just reminded me thats all


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

kuso, sorry to hear bout you not feeling well.  Take mega doses of vit C though! Don't drown your sorrows, sweets, take it easy.... have your honey make you some chicken soup.... that always makes me feel better when I'm sick... or some miso soup!   How old is your dad?  How's he now?


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso, sorry to hear bout you not feeling well.  Take mega doses of vit C though! Don't drown your sorrows, sweets, take it easy.... have your honey make you some chicken soup.... that always makes me feel better when I'm sick... or some miso soup!   How old is your dad?  How's he now?



Hopefully I`ll be fine in the morning....either way I`m hitting the gym as it`s closed on Sunday 

My father turned 60 just after the numbnes....not young, but quite young for a stroke I think.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

WOW My journal is Happening this morning! 

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!
YES~ Finally Friday!! Its going to be a good day. My honey is coming here at 11:15..and we are going to lunch around 11:45 or so!! WOW! First time hes came to my work! And we have dated for over 3years! ANYWAY~! Then after work I am going shopping..and to the gym! (mall is right next door) and I want a new shirt because we have a huge family party to go to tomorrow!

anyway..Kuso..thats sad about your dad..is he okay now?

everyone have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> D cup, you played golf yesterday?  where was my invitation?  I have my own clubs AND balls.....
> 
> I wanna go play on the green



I bring my club and balls and we'll play on your green.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Hopefully I`ll be fine in the morning....either way I`m hitting the gym as it`s closed on Sunday
> ...



Sorry to hear that happen to him. I think 60 is young!!!! What do you mean not young!!!!  Old is more like 80 to me...


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Princess!!!

That's sounds like fun that your hubby is coming for a visit and lunch! Have fun sweets!!! Shopping? I need to do that too before my trip!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah...well I guess 60 is kinda young 

His problem is he is self employed and his job has A LOT of overseas travel involved....which he can no longer get insurnace for........so he`s kinda thinking of selling and retiring....which I think he could NEVER do. He`s a workaholic through and through. And with mum pasing away a little over 18 months ago, he`s alone...........not too sure what I should do.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

kuso, do you have any other siblings that are close to where your dad is?  Any siblings or you, want to take over the business? If he's a workaholic then it's hard to stop him now.... Sorry, to hear about your mom passing... that's very recent.  How did she pass?


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

The big C

Cancer....breast cancer that spread and spread and spread!

The first time the found it they said it was lass than HALF a grain of rice, which is a quater of the size of what they predict a full recovery from...they opperated, radio and kemo.......then a few years later again....and again.....and again, til finally it was everywhere. It took 11 years all up. I was there for most of it which I glad, and the most important thing, I was there with my father and sister in the end. I think she was waiting for me and my family to come back before letting go.

My sister lives only about 5 minutes away from my Dad, so at least thats good, but I still kinda feel guilty just going back once a years or so.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that... That must've been tough on your mom, your family and you having to go through that for such a long time! 11 years!! Glad you were able to spend some time together.  Good that your sister is also closeby to your dad...

You try your best to do what you can when you are so far away.  We all feel guilty, I do too.  Same situation with my mom too.  She's alone too with my dad gone.  But I try to go back once or twice a year... that's why I'm going in 8 days, to spend time with her.... She has a bad heart too so I just count my blessings that I now have the opportunity to go see her.  

What about your dad, maybe he'd come to Japan for a visit and see how you live.... I know, you said he's a workaholic... But doesn't hurt to try?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Thats very sad Kuso!! 

Yep, Lina I am very happy hes coming up here.. 35 more minutes! I am swamped too!! Trying to get everything done, so we can be gone for a long time! 
Girl, you do need to go shopping for your trip!! Well, really all you need is lots and lots of cool bathing suits!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Actually, I think he would like to come over here ( no doubt write it of as a tax deduction  ) but can`t because of the insurance coverage now. He has been here once before, with Mum, just before I got engaged, which was great....but a long time ago.

Sorry to hear about your own Mother and Father.......... I guess you are right....we all fell guilty in someway.


PS....sorry P, to have this convo in your journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

gmorning everybody


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

KUSO!! Don't apologize at all!!! I don't mind!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey DVLMN! how are u today?
Ready to help moving??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Princes....clean your pm box.   I'm trying to pm you!@!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I bring my club and balls and we'll play on your green.




You better stop that before you get yourself into a  world of trouble!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Me, trouble?  And how?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm alright, allergies are buggin me, since we moved almost everything last night. then tomorrow morning gonna move there beds and it'll done. 

But if your talking about FG's moving party we're gonna have I still haven't gotten my invite yet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

I already have a mover guys....thanks.   Besides, you could come help if you want, but after all the money I've just spent, I doubt I can pay for air fare too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Me, trouble?  And how?



Yes you.  Yes trouble.   And how??  Well....how do you want to get in trouble?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmmm, good question.  I was hoping you'd answer that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I already have a mover guys....thanks.   Besides, you could come help if you want, but after all the money I've just spent, I doubt I can pay for air fare too!!!



so is this an open invite, once i get the cash?  heehehh I'll mow your lawn for ya, that's helping.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm, good question.  I was hoping you'd answer that!




I COULD answer that for ya, but then you'd probably never wanna go home!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well then come on dvlmn.....bring it!!   I'll give you a cold Coors Light or Fat Tire or Shiner -- whatever's in my fridge and then you could soak in the pool.   How's that?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

what's a Fat Tire, or Shiner?

gotta be texan things. lol But I can drink Coors light though. 

and everybody says I do need a tan.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD answer that for ya...



I'm waiting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> I'm waiting.



I told you!!!!
 

You're about to make me make you wish you weren't married


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

I'd never wish that but I'd like to see you try!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

This is getting good, anyone got some popcorn.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> This is getting good, anyone got some popcorn.



no popcorn for you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

No popcorn for you craig....sorry bud!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

hey, I just said that.....get off my brainwave dvlmn


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

check your pm TP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey, I just said that.....get off my brainwave dvlmn



why would I do that, it's fun knowin what your thinking. **efg**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'd never wish that but I'd like to see you try!




I'd like the opportunity!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Well go for it.  You've got the audience.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

(and don't pretend you did so in a PM!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Uh oh look out FG is getting all worked up.  Go get him girlie


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

I think she is starting to flinch!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

My gosh~ I am gone for 4 hours..and theres POPCORN in my journal.. WTF???
kidding..
FG.. I cleaned out my box!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

hiya Princess,     honest we didn't make a mess.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

LMAO!!! You guys are cracking me up!!
have ya'll had too much sugar today?? 
(which would be like~ what~ 10grams~)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> FG.. I cleaned out my box!



P, you gotta stop saying things like this!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey keep it down!!! I'm trying to enjoy the show....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think she is starting to flinch!




FLINCH??   Look here "little boy" and judging by the way that you won't show us anything below that massive chest that begs to be licked -- you are a "little boy".


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

just like my sig says -- We bring the wuppin....You bring the ass!!

You do like it "wupped" don't you?   Oh yeah, I know you do.   At least --- that's what she said!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well....where 'd you go?   Are you scared little one.....come lay your head on mommy's lap!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> FLINCH??   Look here "little boy" and judging by the way that you won't show us anything below that massive chest that begs to be licked -- you are a "little boy".



hmmm LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

caramel anyone???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh not you!!!   Not the caramel!!! 

You know what that stuff does!!

It gets all sticky and, and, and......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Somebody got scared and ran and hid under all of his big thick law books!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

huh TP??
What did I say?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmmm.....anyone else wanna play.

TP ran away!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

girl your crazy!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

P -- forget it!

Fitbabe.  That's low.  Very low.  Only thing is you are just trying to convince yourself of that because you know you can't resist.  And I won't defend that -- there is no need as I am secure enough in my manhood.  You are just trying to get me to post some "additional" shots.

But I am still here....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh not you!!!   Not the caramel!!!
> 
> You know what that stuff does!!
> ...




Oh I know,, I know!!!!!  

are you trying to get TP to post his uhm.. little buddy???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

okay!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> big thick!!



More appropriate adjectives.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, I think we all know who has flinched.  Once FG could go no further "down that road" she went on the attack.  Too bad now she'll be thinking about this all weekend.  Well, I'm off ....maybe I'll post some pics since my cut is over but no worried PB my "big, thick" buddy will not be on exhibition.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well, I think we all know who has flinched.  Once FG could go no further "down that road" she went on the attack.  Too bad now she'll be thinking about this all weekend.  Well, I'm off ....maybe I'll post some pics since my cut is over but no worried PB my "big, thick" buddy will not be on exhibition.



I think the "caramel" did FG in!!!!!

and thanks I really wasn't looking forward to seeing your buddy...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Everyone have a great weekend!! I gotta finish my work! BYE!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Everyone have a great weekend!! I gotta finish my work! BYE!!



Bye P!!!!! have a great weekend 


Hey T where'd ya go??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

you to princess, have a great weekend.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thats very sad Kuso!!
> 
> Yep, Lina I am very happy hes coming up here.. 35 more minutes! I am swamped too!! Trying to get everything done, so we can be gone for a long time!
> Girl, you do need to go shopping for your trip!! Well, really all you need is lots and lots of cool bathing suits!



Hey P !! I just rec'd my order bathing suits from VS so I'm ready to go! Just need things to keep the kids busy over there!  How was your Friday with your honey bun?  Have a good weekend!!

Hey your journal was hopping and you all we're having a fun Happy Hour!!! I missed it!!! 

No more popcorn left, or strawberry daquiris? 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey Lina.. girl I know my journal was hopping here friday afternoon..by the time I checked in I think they were out of popcorn and drinks though!
Thats cool you got your order in from VS!! What day do you leave?? I Bet you are soooo excited!! We're gonna miss you!
Yes, I did have a GOOD lunch w/ my honey friday..thanks.. 
We spent the day together yesterday..they had a Huge party for his mom ~ 2 kegs~ and crawfish (yuk) ~ we had fun there too! I sticked w/ the veggie trays! Did good!

SUNDAY~ Cardio was just 25 minutes on treadmill at apt. and abs.. 
Todays my cheat day..but I haven't yet actually!  I think we are going to eat mexican tonight though..sooo I will then! 

Hope everyones doing great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

I get to be he cabana / oil rubbing / nanny boy for her. The things I will do to go on vacation?
Kinda like that au parre thing? 

I think I am doing Mexican myself tonight. I'm making it, so it might be more like mystery mexican?

With my cooking skills, you'd think I'd be LEAN!
I do make a mean bowl of coa coa puffs though!


Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Princess! 
I'm baack! 

Hope you had a wonderful cheat day!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Morning P....and welcom back Nike!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks TP!  And YUM to your avatar!!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Good morning Princess!!!

Your weekend sounds like lots of fun with a party for your MIL!  Crawfish? I don't care for them too, never know how to eat them and you get yourself all messy!!! But must be a Southern thing!!!
I leave in 5 days! Sniff, sniff, yeah, we'll miss you all around here too! Will have to try to scout out an internet cafe and leave my kids with my mom for a few hours to log on here once in a while!!!!

Have a nice Monday, sunshine!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Morning P....and the others that have beaten me to it 

I don`t even know what a crawfish is, but I`m sure I don`t like it


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi kuso babee!

How goes it? 

Crawfish, looks like little shrimpies and they cook it with tail/head/legs et al!  You're right! 

How are the legs feeling?


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi hon  

A little saw....it was a light day though so I didn`t fall up the stairs today 

My eyes are a little tired though  

Crawfish sounds filthy  Then again......I`m not big on any seafood


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

How bout lobstah? Do you like that?


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Nope  

Though I ate it once in Singapore and it was great........tried it again a few months later and


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Hehe, lots of things I can say here butt I'm not gonna pornalize our beautiful Princess' journal!!!! *gigle*

kuso babeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Your crazy Kuso, lobster is the best!


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso babeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL.......I was going to ad a BTW stating there is in fact one sea food type of thing I will willingly eat.....but I too didn`t want to pornalize P`s thread before she`s even woken up 

D-cup....I know I`m missing out, I just cannot stomach any food taken from the ocean


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

I thought you ate sushi?


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

I have eaten.....I don`t make a habit of it.....and there are A LOT of sushi`s that don`t have any seafood ( other than the seaweed which I can handle ) 

Whenever I go out to dinner for work it`s ALWAYS sashimi.........I just swollow it without chewing ( no pornal coments  ) and follow with some grog


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Lina, Kuso, TP, and Nikegirl, and Burner02!! 
Your right about crawfish being nasty!! I don't like it at all!!

Burner~ That was too funny about your "mean bowl of coco puffs" .... I can't cook at all either.. but my LUCKY CHARMS are Very yummy!!  The mexican food cheat was awesome!! 

Ready to eat clean again all week!  Maybe.. Matt and I are going out to eat again tonight.. hes leaving for Missouri tomorrow afternoon.. so after tonight.. I will not see him till SUNDAY~ The 7th!!! 

Hope everyones doing great!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Todays nutrition: 7/01/02 (I CANNOT BELEIVE ITS ALREADY JULY)

1. 4eggwhites, half a wholewheat bagel

2. Sugarfree yogurt 
    80 calories
    0   fat
    13g. carbs
    0 sugar
    6g. of protein

3. 5oz. of turkey meat, lettuce, green peppers, cucumbers, half a whole wheat bread bun

4. EAS SHAKE
    110 Calories
     4g. fat
     2g. carbs
     15 g. protein
     less than 1g. of sugar

5.  Grilled chicken salad from somewhere...

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill this morning.. (ONLY DID IT THIS MORNING BECAUSE Matt had to get up at 4:50.. and left at 5:20am to go to work.. so I was awake.. and went to the apartment gym)
Also did abs


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

Howdy Princess, How'd you do on the Clean Week plan?

Rgds........tgk


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey TKG~ I did pretty good..no chocolate till Saturday.. and that one just a Small bite size chocolate chip cookie! 

How did u do?
Whats new w/ you?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

Nut'n Just Workin like the dickens-

I'm just back in My company's main office in NYC- we were displaced due to 9-11. My building is literally right next to the WTC hole. Every thing fell away from us but they kept all of us out of Cortland St. for a long time.

I am thinking about running downstairs to buy a disposable 35mm camera to get some pictures. My office is on the 22nd floor of 22 Cortland.

I didn't cheat this week- including two BD parties for my son's friends- pizza and Carvel ice cream! I literally said no thanks to both- eliciting some very odd eyebrows from the hosts at the second one- i felt like a dork, lied and said my stomach was upset. That went over better...

Anyhow, I've been thinking of sharing some of my own comic material with a few of you via a buddy list, but you have to promise not to fwd it. It's copywrighted every few months. My fear is that even our best buddies on this site could fwd it all over the place.

Think you've got what it takes to keep it secret? Its not like chocolates......


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

HEY TKG!! YES I CAN KEEP A SECRET... Send me some if ya want!!  COOL!!

WoW I didn't know you worked next door to the WTC!! Scary! But neat too! Oh please take pictures..

I am very proud of you for not cheating at the parties!! AWESOME! I bet that was kinda hard too!! I have used the stomache aches excuses a bunch... good job!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

My hubby is leaving today!


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

I`m on my way  

Morning


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Morning P!

To where is your Hubby going?

tgk


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Princess,

Sorry your hubby is gone today... 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh my gosh Kuso.. your crazy!

He's going to Missouri to see his grandparents/ aunts/ uncles... etc.. his dad is from there.. He won't be back till Sunday night! 
He goes up there about 3 times a year.. I couldn't go with him because I have to work.. but I am going in October! 
I feel yucky today Lina.. (sinuses) Thanks though.. But additude wise..I FEEL GREAT! My heads just kinda heavy today! 

And, how are you guys today??


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

How you feel better... are you taking anything for your sinuses? Must be very hot today in TX too if it's so hot up here... Well at least you have your puppy to keep you company and to keep guard if strange species like kuso decide to show up on your front steps! LOL!  

Have a good one!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

lol~~ No Kidding Lina!!! My puppy will attack him (ya right)

Its very hot..but I am soo happy it finally stopped raining!! It rained for 7 days straight!!  Soo I don't mind the heat today!
Ya, I am taking some stuff... dayquill...somthing like that!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

7 days of rain makes one weak........  I bet your grass is getting high. Maybe you're allergic to the grass and it's bothering your sinuses?

BTW, I sent you some of my stuff.......


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

haha TGK.. ya I think it is from all the rain! 
Oh cool.. I will have to check my mail! Thanks!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

gmorning P. and everybody else here.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Good afternoon DVLMN!!  how are you doing today??
Me.. just eating some salad w/ lots and lots of veggies!! 
hope your doing great sweetie!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

i'm busy, but other than that doin good. 

I'm gonna have a sandwich, I'm going to just enjoy my last week before I start my diet after I get back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Heeeyyy.....I want some of your stuff too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh....that was for tgk


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

HEY HONEY!! How are U??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm great.  How 'bout you?   Are you feeling okay?  do you take any Claritin or Allegra or anything?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh....that was for tgk



heyyyyyy, ok fine then none for you then.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

YA!! Thats the stuff I am taking!! Claritin.. I was trying to think of the name earlier!! Thanks. I love that stuff.. I feel a little better now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh here's your funny for the day!!

We've been so busy packing and re-covering our pool table and cleaning and everything else lately, last night, hubby and I were sitting on the couch just trying to catch up at about 10:30 last night and I asked "what's on the agenda for tomorrow night?" He said "why, what have you got in mind?  I thought we would recover the rails on the pool table."  I said "oh, I just thought we could spend some time together."  He said, "we spend time together every night what are you talking about."
So I kinda gave him "the look" you know....   
and he said, "oh so basically you just wanna have sex?  Stop talking in code."  I said "well....when you say it like that, you make me sound like a man.  That that's all I wanna do."

LOL....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

OH MY GOSH FG.. THAT is too funnY!!

Awwwwwww you gave him THE LOOK! Matt gets that a bunch..
haha...... "Just wanna have sex" hell ya!! GO girl!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

okay.. now NO more Sex talk in my journal..purty please.. I can't have it till SUNDAY.. GONNA BE A LONG LONG WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

roflmao ya need a flashing neon sign is what you need.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> heyyyyyy, ok fine then none for you then.





I said that because he told Princess that he sent her some of his stuff earlier.

But if you have stuff  for me too, *I'LL TAKE IT*


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

LMAO!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I said that because he told Princess that he sent her some of his stuff earlier.
> 
> But if you have stuff  for me too, *I'LL TAKE IT*



Geez, my stuff isn't enough?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh your paint brush is fine.......

You just need to dip it more often!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Internal Affairs reference there....
Hope I didn't confuse anyone


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> I said that because he told Princess that he sent her some of his stuff earlier.
> 
> But if you have stuff  for me too, *I'LL TAKE IT*



wohohoo you got it babe.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh your paint brush is fine.......
> 
> You just need to dip it more often!!



Paint?  Dip?  I have been to busy slamming long distance.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

LoL!! 

You guys are too much!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

TODAYS MEALS~ 7/2/02

1. Half a wholewheat bagel, 1 tbsp of pb, 4 eggwhites 

2. EAS Shake

3. HUGE veggie salad (cucumbers, green peppers, lettuce, carrots, 1 pickle, a few raisins, 2 strawberries, 2 little pineapples, 5 peaunts, 4 little croutons!! (ya. I made it at SOUPERSALAD), and I Brought 4 slices of turkey to put on it! I AM STUFFED!

4. Eas Shake

5.  grilled chicken and 1 cup of pasta 

after my workout tonight..I will have water mixed w/ isopure powder
TODAYS a lot of carbs.. I know!

leg workout tonight.. and 45 minutes of cardio. (precor & treadmill)

Okay damnit.. I just had a SMALL sugar cookie, and It was yummy too.. I have the muchies bad today..and I am craving everything in the world.. including a chocolate shake.. oh yummy.. and I never ever drink those.. What the heck is wrong w/ me today??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

My honey just called to tell me Bye.. he said he was on his way to the airport...and he would call me when He got to Missouri..to his Grandpas way out in the country --that will be around 11-12pm


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Princess- there is nothing wrong with you-

I had a tall cafe mocha from Starbucks today- skim no whipped cream but still fun.

That's a long trip for your hubby.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> TODAYS MEALS~ 7/2/02
> Okay damnit.. I just had a SMALL sugar cookie, and It was yummy too.. I have the muchies bad today..and I am craving everything in the world.. including a chocolate shake.. oh yummy.. and I never ever drink those.. What the heck is wrong w/ me today??





Are you preggie???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

FITGIRL~ I WISH~ But not possible!! 

TGK~ I know it is a LONG TRIP!  OH YUM.. your tall cafe mocha sounds Great!!! 
oh man, the whipped cream is the best part (sooo I hear.. I never get those drinks... too much $$) but good for you on skipping it.. I am proud.! I have no control here at work today!!  Maybe because I was bored, and now I have work todo.. of course. an hour till 5.. go figure!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh man, I am Off Friday!! I thought I had to work.. otherwise I would have gone w/ Matt to Missouri!! NOW They tell me!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

That sucks!  Can you get a flight out?

Oh yeah, well I just had a homemade (office-made?) smoothie.  Cup o' coffee, half and hald, 2 cups ice, and a packet of vanilla pureprotein powder, 2 packets s/l....it was OKAY.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

P...your pm box is full........


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Tp~ nope I can't do that.. It would cost a ton of money getting one for tomorrow!! Oh well!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

I know honey.. I just cleaned out. Totally weird.. I only had one message in it!  HMMM?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

P, clean out the sent messages one to. That counts twords the total.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh.. okay.. thanks


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey everyone here!

Sorry P about not having to work Friday!!! I know my hubby has that day off and I was suprised, he NEVER has that day off.  What about going standby? Maybe easier to get a seat for one person on a late night flight...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

I wish.. but not possible now!  Oh well!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

It might be worth a shot there P. We'll all root for you if we have to.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks guys! Ya'll are great..  I will see how much it costs!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

okay going home to watch Kate & Leopold.. Matt rented it for me!!  I hope its good!! 
Then to the gym! 
Night everyone!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

gnight, have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Todays meals: 7/3/02

1. 4 eggwhites.. 3/4cup of oatmeal
2. 4 eggwhites.. 4 slices of turkey breast,  4 strawberries
3. Eas shake
4. 4 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2c. of brown rice, 1/2 a green pepper

Working out tonight at the gym!.. lots of cardio.. and will do bi's and tri's also. 
and abs!

I hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July.. I don't know how much I will get online in the next few days!!  Tomorrow I have a party to go to.. then we are going dancing with some friends. My gym is open tomorrow..yeah.. so I will be working out aroun 11am.  (that will be different) Friday.. I am working out early too.. & laying out by the pool.. then ? don't know what I am doing that night? Saturday.. laying out by the pool! SUNDAY~ Wash/ clean apartmen.. and go pick my HUBBYHONEY at the airport at 5:30pm.. (wish it was sooner)!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

Later P and the rest of ya!  I am leaving shortly for VACA!  But today I am going out on the waverunner (its supposed to hit 97 today) and then slammin back some brews!  (And P, if FG doesn't know why I am angry at her please explain....cuz everyone else on this site seems to know but her!)(p.s. not really angry just want to give her a hard time (I know she likes that) because I didn't get a present).

Hasta Lavista, talk to ya'all in a coupla weeks!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS??? How long are u going to be gone?? Where are u going??

HAVE FUN AND BE CAREFUL!! I will take care of FG while your gone babe!! 

we will miss ya!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll be back on the 15th....we rented a beach house, pool jacuzzi the works!  Take care for now!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

OH AWESOME!!! WOW !! THATS GONNA BE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have fun sweetie!~!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

just got back from visting my puppy at lunch!!  I felt soo bad he was going to be by himself from 7:30am- to 5:45pm.. sooo I ran home for lunch!! HE WAS SOOOO HAPPY TO SEE me!! 
I didn't wanna come back to work..oh well.. 3 more hours!~!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

Hide him in your purse and take him with!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

HI BURNER!! LMAO!! YOUR TOO FUNNY!! 

Ya know, I did almost bring him back here with me!!  Nobody would have cared.. but I tried to do the 'appropriate thing'...
but I could have emptied out my purse..and brought him, dang it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

..and if your boss would get his / her temper up...just flash the puppy at said person. Who can stay mad at someone holding a cute puppy?
Might even get a raise out of it!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

LoL... hey no kiddin!!
Let me go get him!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Burner...did u see my puppy on page 46?? Hes a cutie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oops I mean page 45!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

what kind of puppy is it?

My parents got a sheltie a few months ago. She's a great dog. Still very hyper. She loves it when I go over, 'cause I am the only one who will chase her around the back yard!

I'd like to have a dog, ut do not have the time for one. (I work 12 hour shifts, i.e. never home)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

ha!
Just asked ...will go and look.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

hey!
Just saw him. cute dog!
Is it a 'mutt' or what is he?
How big is he going to get.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

thanks sweetie! My mom raises collies!! They are my faveorite!!!!!!  AWESOME DOGS!!! I have had 'freakles' for 16 years..shes great, and still goes on jogs with me weekly! Like you.. she loves it when I come over...since she was Mine to begin with.. she loves me the best!! LoL!!

My puppy (Kody) is half Jack russell terrier, and Half rat terrier.. VERY HYPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he will not go past 10-12lbs!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey!
Wow, hyper I guess....you have any children to help wear that puppy out?
I bet he can JUMP!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh ya he can jump!!!

Nope no kids!!!  He just wears me out!! But he keeps me busy, so its cool!! We play outside A LOT!!

I'm about to go home.. everyone have a great 4th of july!! 
Bye Burner!! Take care!! Nice chattin' w/ ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

same here!
Be safe!
See ya next week!

Parents poochie has this new trick: She takes a run and jumps up, flies through the air like Michael Jordan and lands in your lap in the LA-Z-Boy. I found this out the other day while trying to take a nap. Luckily, she hasn't fully figured out the take another couple steps before launching. I looked over theside, there she was, all crumpled up in a heap of puppy, with the cutest puppy smile on her face.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oh my gosh Burner .. thats hilarious!!! Something about them laz-boy chairs!! My moms crazy dogs do that when your lying in it!! ...but uh.. they make it!! LoL!! I bet your parents love their new pooch!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
after work I did my bi's and tri's.. (w/ my 15lbs weights at home)..

~I just got done jogging 2 1/2  miles...
(I am at my parents).. 1 mile w/ my puppy Kody..he did okay..but I had to carry him a little bit of the time! (...but I got to rest at the same time..it was his first Jog)
2nd mile 1/2 was with my moms Crazy collie...hes got more energy then any dog I have ever seen!! He pulled me the ENTIRE way..we pretty much sprinted the hole way!! I was Drenched in sweat after all that...
but it felt great!!

~My friends just called, we are going dancing I think..possible maybe not.. I will find out in 5-10 minutes!!

haven't heard from Matt yet today.. hope hes okay and having fun!! I keep my cell like attatched to me at all times!  just waiting!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 3, 2002)

Dancing tonight, P? You really think that a Wednesday night will be hopping at the clubs? I guess maybe since it's a holiday tomorrow. We have been watching that show American Idol, it's so stupid but it totally sucks us in!

Can you call Matt? I'm sure he will call you soon babe!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

HI Miss Ledix..

Oh girl.. clubs here are hopping EVERY wednesday night... Especially when its a holiday..they are Packed!!  Its 1$ drinks all night.. pretty cool!! ~ and we do have a designated driver if we go too!! Even better!!!! 

Hmm?? Haven't seen that show yet!! My family has been outside all night doing yard work..thats why I went for a long jog! Felt really good!!
I don't know the number in Missouri where hes at.. I will call and get it from his mom if I don't here from him by the morning!!
I bet hes having a BLAST! He only gets to see his family there like 2-3 times a year!! 
Have a great night girlie!!!! And HAPPY 4th of July!! Any plans?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

SPEAKING OF THE DEVIL~~

I AM TALKING TO HIM RIGHT NOW!! yeah!!!!!
he just called my cell phone!! COOL!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

WHAT!?! Your family was toiling in the yard....and you ditched them!??
Way to go! 


2 1/2 miles? That's great! I go back to the midnight shift at the end of this month, and will go run at night while at work.
Watch out, that puppy will be out running you within a couple months!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey Burner!!
I bet my puppy will out run me soon! He likes to chase!! 
DVLMN will be glad to hear that he has calmed down a lot, and I can love on him lots more now!!  I think it was my hubby who was making him wild..since hes been gone..Cody has slowed down a lot..and is more of a cuddly puppy!  (or he just misses his daddy!)

Anyway.. Just an update.. The 4th of July was fun..My best friend and I went to a party... had a great time.. ate CLEAN ~Except for one awesome cupcake!! 
Yesterday we (April and I) went shopping, and out to eat at chilis.. then we went dancing last night.. I had wayyyy to much bud light and puked when I got home..at my moms..because my toilet is broke..sooo I am staying here till they fix it (hopefully they do today)

I really really miss Matt ~ Thank god he comes home tomorrow.. I got 26 more hours.. I am soooo bored!!! I'm about to go buy a Pilates workout video! 

HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND!!  bye for now!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey Stacey sweetie... Uhm not to sound rude or anything but I'm trying to get into your box!!!!  You're PM box that is


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2002)

HEY PITBOSS!! How are  you sweetie???? 

Oh let me go delete some crap!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 6, 2002)

Thank you... although it's not much of a PM... LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2002)

HMMM?? don't know what ya mean by that..

well I am off to take a shower.. have a great day PB!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey all!! Hope everyone is doing great..and had a happy/ and safe 4th of July weekend! I had a lot of fun with my friend April, we went out dancing, shopped, and just hung out!! 
Picked up my Hubby yesterday at the airport!! I AM SOOOO GLAD TO HAVE HIM BACK!!! I Missed him a Bunch!! 

I bought a "Pilates" video on saturday...so I am trying that tonight! And making Enchiladas for Matt, and going to the grocery store, and walking a mile and a half on the treadmill! (and abs too)

TODAYS MEALS:

1. 2 eggwhites, 2 fatfree waffels (o fat, 110 cal, 25 carbs, 7 protein)
2. 1 cup applesauce (0 sugar)
3. 2 cartons of eggbeaters.. and ? and.. 5 tiny penuts, and 6 bitesize ritz penut butter crackers..  YUM!
4. EAS shake
5. 3 oz. of grilled chick/ 1/2 cup of brown rice
6. 4 eggwhites/ tbsp of pb


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Princess!
Happy Monday!
Glad to hear that you had a great weekend! 
Party 'till you puke' babe!
Must had a good time!

Played paintball all day Saturday, then went to a supercross race that night. friend wanted to me and the friend I was with to meet up at a local club, but I do not drink when I ride my sport bike...
Started abck to the gym last night...am keeping logs again! 

A friend at the paintball field brought his 15 week old black lab puppy to the paintball field. Beautiful dog. That's the kind of dog I'd like to eventually get....
Hope u r doing great!
mike


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

Princess- good day!! Hope you're feeling good 

Good luck with the Pilates- if you ever wanted to make yourself feel out of shape, it is the way to go 

Seriously, i tried it prior to all of my exercise & diet back in March, and I could have cried, slapped myself- felt like I wasted 40 bucks. i couldn't even get into the positions, let alone do the required exercices once i was in them. Probably a different story now, but the video is still collecting dust in my closet, along with a mat and stretch-band helper.

Let me know how it goes, m'kay, and good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

HEYA BURNER~ Thats what I want next.. a lab..they are soooo pretty!!!  When we get our house in 11 Months (yea, we have a countdown).. we are getting one!
I am very glad to hear you do not drink when you drive your sports bike.. thank god!! Some dumbbutss do!! GOOD FOR YOU!! 
OUCH Paintball huh.. did ya get hurt?? 

Oh, and I am usually NOT the "party till u puke" girl.. I don't know what happend that night.. we ate at 6pm.. and only drank beer.. beer NEVER makes me puke.. oh well!! He He!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

HI TGK!!!!!
Yep, I feel great, thanks.. how are you today? My gosh is Pilates that Hard??? Now ya got me shaking over here!! I guess I will need the Luck then!! But I am in good shape, so maybe it won't be "THAT" bad!! HMMMM?????

Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

woooooooohoooooooo just got my paycheck!!!!!!!!!!!

I have never had one this BIG!! Sorry ..had to share my excitement!!!! I wanted to Scream when I opened it up!! W O W!!!! Should 22 year olds make this much? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!     :bounce:


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

P- I was 14 pounds heavier, inflexible, and highly under-toned when I tried it. i think its really for people who are basically fit already. You will probably be fine 

I would probably be be fine now, or at least able to start in the basic positions.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

No..
share the wealth, lady!
Come make my house payment for me or something.

Did I miss something? Did you get a new job or something?
I just passed an exam last Friday, and should be ready for another next Friday. That should sit well for my end of year review this month. Ifall goes well.....ol Mike will get a nice raise..and can actually afford to go out once in a while....and meet people...

Nope. Do not drink and ride. I already do stupid stuff on the bike as is....I'm more worried about the dumb SOB's around me..especially the kid's in Mom's Honda Prelude who think that they are faster than my bike.
You'd also be amazed at how many people want me to do wheelies and such...and get peeved when I shake them off....
Nope. No drinking here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

what are "Pilates" ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I have never had one this BIG!!



That must make Matt feel so good when you say that!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

oh ha ha ha FITGIRL!!! (but oh soooo true)..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Um.. I have no idea how to describe Pilates to him...can ya help me there TGK??? THANKS..
ALL I KNOW IS The movie stars do it!! 

BURNER..no I just got a raise like 3 weeks ago.. same job.. been here forever!! 
Good Luck with your review!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey sweetie!  How are ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

Who?  Sweetie who?

Ohhhh yeah, you must be talking to Princess  
Because you never talk to me anymore!!!    

Just kiddddinnnnggg!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

...um...not feeling left out, are you Ms. FG???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey NT!!! WHATS UP???? I'm great..how are you???

How could u leave out My FITGIRL now...shame on you!!!!!!
Burner.. just pm'd ya back doll!!

AWWW YUM GOTTA DRINK MY DIET COKE!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

diet coke? Ick?
Actually, I am eating lunch. 2 chx reasts, green beans and diet pepsi twist..
oh, and a gogurt for desert...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

heya~ you don't like Diet coke.. but you like diet pepsi twist.. I think they taste the same!  
Your lunch sounds Yummy! but uh? whats a gogurt? Is that yogurt?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

yep-
it is a stick of yogourt.
I saw my friend's kid with one once and tried it. Not too bad. It does kiil any 'taste' in the mouth..and my sweet tooth...
70 cals
15 cals / fat
11 g carb
2 g pro
10 g sugar....not great..but better than other 'alternatives'...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

oh wow.. that does sound yummY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

there are pretty good if ya stick 'em in the freezer to...right next to the frosted beer mugs!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

fitgirl is an angel ...  ... and she knows it! 

I'm still in vacation detox ... but it's going well.  I have already avoided the pool hall my first week back and it's looking pretty good about missing it this week as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

hey burner.. I bet they are yummy if you place them by the beer mugs.. anything located near beermugs MUST be good!! YUM! BEER.. SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT NOW.. AFTER MY STRESSFUL DAY HERE!! I AM still at work.. need to get the hell outta here.. but I got more crap to do (its after 5pm..HELLO PEOPLE) 

My pilates video is waiting on me.. 

Hi NT.. Yes FITGIRL IS AN ANGEL!! Shes a great friend to me too! 
Glad your not in the pool hall.... although it does sound good huh!! NO NO.. stay outta them!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY!
DIDN'T YOU SAY YOU WERE LEAVING! GO HOME! LEAVE!
Friend just called, says he's had mucho stressful day, is bbqing steaks and making margaritas....who am I to turn down such an offer.....


....eewff...after I do my dead lifts....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

oh yum!! HAVE FUN~ Yeah I wouldn't turn that down either.. besides HE needs you!! Good excuse!  have fun doing dead lifts!!

OKAY REALLY.. I AM LEAVING NOW!!  (i think)

BYE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

hey...uh.....just to dispell any rumors that might start flying....he doesn't NEED me THAT much....


Drive safely! You know how them cowboys get with them big ol Ford trucks at quitten' time!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey P-girl! 
Drink 'til you puke!?!? Honey, that's not like you!   Hope you had fun!

I have a lab!  A wonderful black lab! I swear, he is he cutest dog in the world! He's getting pretty old (10 yrs) and it scares the H*LL out of me.. I don't know what I would do without him, he's been around forever! Guess I shouldn't think about it, you can never be prepared for things like that anyway, I just need to enjoy his last years..  just saying that brings tears to my eyes .. He still plays and is healthy most of the time! 

I'm so happy about your paycheck!! That's AWESOME!!   What do you do at your office!

Anyways, hope you have a GREAT tuesday! 
Hugs,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey N_G! Long time, no talk!
Good morning!
er afternoon for you?
I was talking witha  friend of mine last night. She has a retriever who is alos getting on in years. She had to have him taken to the vet to get some cancerous material removed from his lips. Poor guy. He's better, I believe though!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Jen and Burner!! Good Morning! (evening Jen )!!
Girl, your right I never drink till I puke..I didn't think I would do that the other night either. I didn't have that much.. and stayed on the same beverage...it was strange! Oh well! 
I did have fun though!!!  

Oh cool.. you have a black lab!! I Love them! My Granny has one too! Shes 11 years old! But is doing fine!! They live a long life!
Hope your having a great day girie!! Take care!!!!

Burner~ your soooo right about them cowboys in their big trucks at the end of the day.. they don't care at all on the road.. but I can Beat them in my car!!  
hope your doing great too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey P   
how are ya today honey?   All is good here except for the fact that I look like death warmed over!!   I am so exhausted.  We worked in the house last night until like 10:00 and no workout this morning.    We're working in the house again tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey FG~
GIRL.. I look like death warmed over too!!! I bet you are exhausted sweetie!! You guys have been working your buts off. Is it just you and Brad doing everything? 
I stayed up till 1:15am with Matt last night.. then at 7:35am this morning..hes going.. "Stacey..wake up..are u going to work??" I WAS LIKE OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!! (I AM SUPPOSE TO LEAVE At 7:30- 7:45AM to get to work.. needless to say .. hair went up in a clip, did makeup on the way to work.. (I know, bad bad.. but I only did it at the red lights )~ And I am still sleepy!! 

Get ya some coffee  hope you can have a good day.. I bet your ready to be done moving!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

Morning Princess! Your morning sounds like mine...EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Morning all  Hope you all had great weekends!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Today is my 4 month anniversary w/ my honey!.. woooohooo!  Time is flying.. I watched my wedding video last night (Cable was out.. lol) ~ it was funny to watch it..and emotional too!

Anyway.. on to todays diet.. 

Meal one.. 1 slice whole wheat sf bread, 4 eggwhites

Meal Two.. 1/2 pear (not hungry), 1 scoop of Isopure (25g. of protein)

Meal 3..   2 scoops of romaine lettuce
               4 slices of fatfree deli turkey *yum*
               4 strawberries

Meal 4...  EAS shake

Meal 5.....4 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2 cup of brown rice, 2 tbsp of Natty pb

Mela 6..  1 scoop of protein powder w/ soy milk.. good mix!!  YUM! (after workout-- 30min. before bed)

Doing my Pilates video again tonight.. and jogging 2 miles

I tried my pilates video last night while my hubbys enciladas were cooking.. did it for 30 Min. ~ I FOUND MY NEW THING~ I love that video.. man.. It was awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Leslie ~ Girl, I know I do this like 3 times a week. Its crazy!! 

Morning Kuso! I did have a great weekend.. how was yours??


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Pretty good thanks.....spent the second half at the pool


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome!! I spent lots of time at my pool too!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 9, 2002)

P- congrats on the successful Pilates attempt! 
How cool is it that you love it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

You had  time to eat? And I thoughtn you said you were late....
I thought I was the only one that pushed it to the last minute....I've got it timed.
I even keep my watch / clocks set 5 minutes fast...no, it doesn't work.

Wahoo! Happy 4 months! Are y'all going out tonight?
A friend of mine had his 2nd Anniversary yesterday. Took his wife to ar eally cool restaraunt. It is an old C-47 (WWII transport airplane)
The food is cooked in the hotel, but I guess you are served in the aircraft. Doubt if they had in 'in-flight movie' though....
I've seen teh plane from the road, never knew it was a 'restaraunt'!

I'm glad I do not have to worry about putting on make up....all I have to worry about is if I really need to shave that day....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Heya TGK!! Thanks sweetie!! I know.. I was kinda scared after what you said yesterday.. It does have some hard moves in it.. and I can feel it in my abs today!! I am glad I love it though! Real cool!!

Burner.. well, thank god I made my eggs last night.. otherwise.. nope would not have had time!! I did take the time to pack food today.. I am not sure if I am working late or not.. again.. so I have a pure protein bar in my drawer too..just in case! 

I wish we could go out to eat!  He works nights.. (well 2pm-11pm) sux!! Today he is working 1pm- Midnight! Sooo I won't see much of him! I gave him a card last night.. and suprised him with food ( i hate cooking-- or wait.. just Can't cook.. lol)

That restraunt sounds really NEAT!!! How sweet of your friend to do that! 

Oh ya.. I do that too.. all my clocks are set ahead.. but It still don't work for me either!!! LoL!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

morning sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

I used to have that shift as well. If things work out...I'll be going back to it soon again. (I'm doing 12's now...oof. Too many of my hours in a day are here..and that is just WRONG!)

You cooked for him? Dang, he is a lucky man!
Well, if you cannot cook....chicken helper..you cannot go wrong!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi NT~ how are U?

Burner~ awww thanks for the chickend helper tip! 
I Can totally make my Grannys homemade Enchiladas!! They are too DIE for!! (no I didn't eat them..  ...just know from the past..and cheat days.. ) ANYWAY~ She and I use to make them together alllll the time! (hers are still a tad better of course)
But My hubby LOVES them!!! W O W!

I'll cook them every week ~~ KIDDING!!  

I hate that shift hes on.. it sux! But better then the 12er.. he use to do that.. and I NEVER saw him!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm not bad at all ... and yourself?  4 month anniversary ... nice.  Time does go by quickly doesn't it.  Our daughter left this week for a camp.  It's very strange not having her around.  We dropped her off and she almost ran from us with her buddy.   It appears she's taken her first of many steps to being independant.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm great thanks NT!!  Alone w/ the wife huh.. cool! Have a great week! I bet you guys will miss her though! She sounds too cute.. "running from you guys with her buddy"!!!! LOL!!! I did that when I was little..

"BYE MOOOMMMMMMM!". AND HAUL A$$$$$$$!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

hi there, long time no see


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

HEY HEY HEY YOU!!!!! HOW ARE U??? HOW WAS YOUR TRIP?? Did ya have fun in the sun??? glad to have ya back!! Give us details sweetpea!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah had a great time, and no sunburn actually. 

how was your holiday?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

we sure are missing her ... we are trying to keep ourselves occupied for another 3 sleeps ...   I will scan some pics if I can .. she's a doll!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm not bad at all ... and yourself?  4 month anniversary ... nice.  Time does go by quickly doesn't it.  Our daughter left this week for a camp.  It's very strange not having her around.  We dropped her off and she almost ran from us with her buddy.   It appears she's taken her first of many steps to being independant.


I can totally relate... Cory is off on another camping trip tomorrow 

They grow up WAY too fast...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

you got that right ...WAY too fast.  This is the beginning of her taking control of her own life.  She made a great arguement as to why we should let her go - and she's only 8!   It's really quiet in the morning.  Usually she's a spark plug, but now we just do our thing ... make the meals for the day, coffee - all in complete silence.  Only 3 more sleeps and she'll be home!  Yeah!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't let them fool you... they want their independence but they want their mommy too!

When we went to pick up Cory from the first camp he told us later that when we walked in the room and he heard us call him he almost starting crying cause he was so happy to see us!!!

Makes a mom proud!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

Good morning Princess......how are ya today hon?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl! I am SWAMPED at work!!!!! 
How are you Sweetie??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

Morning my dear!   Swamped at work is no way to start a beautiful Wednesday.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

Morning all 

Kinda busy myself, but thought I`d drop in


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey girlie!

Is it not the hottest morning yet?!?!?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

gmorning princess.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn, Butterfly, Naturaltan, & Kuso!
I know.. this sucks.. I have not been this busy in FOREVER!!!
Sorry I can't play on here right now!!

oh my gosh.. butterfly.. your right.. its soooo hot!!! I wish I was by the pool right now..drinking an Ice cold daquiri!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Princess- just checking in on ya.
Looks like your really busy. Almost time to go home soon....nOT SOON ENOUGH


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Leslie.. too funny .. I just told ya HI in your journal! I think we were typing in each others journals at the same time!
yes..this sucks..I am soooo freakin busy! 
Have a great day doll!!
I WISH it was Time to go home!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

you never said, how was your long weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

oh oops~~ I thought I did in a above post!
IT WAS AWESOME!! Great!! I relaxed by the pool, went out with my best friend dancing twice, went to a party on the 4th(DIDn't drink there either.. don't know why.. but didn't).. ate pretty good.. except for one cheat meal.. and some cheat snacks on the 4th of July 
But it was very good!! Thanks for asking sweetie. I am glad you had a great time too!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

sounds very relaxing.  glad you had a good time.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank ya!! My gosh we r having a HORRIBLE THUNDERSTORM here!! I mean ITS LOUD!! Scary crap!! 

I ate super clean today..just don't have time to post.
And sooo far.. already 3 Liters of water. One diet coke.. and will have 2 more liters tonight.
I am going to the gym tonight.. 30min. of cardio~ Leg day!
and I am doing 20 min. of Pilates.. luv that stuff!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

what is Pilates? 

good job on the water.  I have to get my intake back up there to, when my diet slacks so does that. lol

But tomorrow I'm startin and gonna see what happens. 

Hey send me the T-storm, i miss those so much.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

I wish I could send you this one.. YUKKO!

Pilates!  I don't know how to describe it sorry! I will find a website for it!! 

Thanks on the water, I have been to the bathroom a zillion times today!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Thanks on the water, I have been to the bathroom a zillion times today!



lol that's why your offline so much.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Heres a start:
(or just go to Pilates.com)
Balanced Body Pilates dramatically transforms the way your body looks, feels and performs. It builds strength without excess bulk, creating a sleek, toned body with slender thighs and a flat abdomen. It teaches body awareness, good posture and easy, graceful movement. Pilates improves flexibility, agility and economy of motion. It can even help alleviate back pain.

A miracle? Not really. Developed from the techniques of Joseph Pilates, Balanced Body Pilates is a safe, sensible exercise system that will help you look and feel your very best. No matter what your age or condition, it will work for you.


??? Builds strength without ???bulking up???
??? Increases flexibility and agility
??? Develops optimal core control
??? Creates flat abdominals, slender thighs and a strong back
??? A refreshing mind-body workout
??? Challenging yet safe


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

LMAO!! NO KIDDING DVLMN!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

lol that stuff looks cool there pirincess.  glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks~~ It can be kinda hard to! Some of the moves they do.. you have to Really think about.. LoL!!  It feels great. Like your stretching your body in weird ways.. Some of the moves are like Yoga!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

hmmm sounds kinda kinky


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 10, 2002)

I know what it's like to be busy at work, P-Love! Glad you're doing well...and good for you for expanding your horizons with the Pilates tape.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey P


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

haha!! Some of the moves are Kinky DVLMN!!!

HEYA MISS L~! YEP I know how you feel about work being soooo busy.. I cannot see my desk!!
I really like that Pilates tape.. its by Denise Austin. Have u ever tried that? Hope your doing great honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

HEY BUTTERFLY!! HOW ARE YOU ??????????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> haha!! Some of the moves are Kinky DVLMN!!!



wohohoooo I knew it.  

how ya doin today other than swamped.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

WORKOUT FOR 7-10-02

10 min. of stretching-
25 minutes on precor machine
leg extentions: 75lbs (kinda weak) 4sets of 12reps.. 
                         85lbs 1 set: 10reps
leg curls:  65lbs 3sets of 10 reps
abductor machines 30 reps at 70lbs
lunges (60.. 30 on each leg w/ 12lb. weight)
Biceps curls w/ 20lbs dumbbells.. 12repsX 3 sets.. 25lbs.. 1 set:8reps
overhead press. 40lbs.. 12repsX 3

Pilates video: 25 minutes.
 Walking w/ cody (my pup)~ 20 minutes
(and running.. he just takes off running.. crazy dog)

NUTRITION: dinner last night was 6 Eggwhites, 1 tbsp of Natty pb, a bowl of lettuce w/ turkey breast on top!  very proud of me!
AFTER WORKOUT: Strawberry Protein shake!

 Will get todays nutrition soon!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning Princess


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

me~ oh I am okay! Thanks!~  I have a terrible headache though, and cannot wait to get outta here for lunch today! I am taking a lunch today!!  (maybe just 30 min. though)

HOW are  you Dvlmn?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning PB!~


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

yes you should take a lunch. 

I'm alright started the new diet now.  And had a great workout.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Where are you going for lunch???


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Did someone mention lunch....I`m starved 

Morning all 

Dvlmn....I started a thread the the chat area for you


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks dude, I liked it. 

They are in for some interesting stuff if they try to ban somebody in the middle of the contest. **efg**


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

LMAO.....it could well happen.....the fifth mod this week just got done in 5 min ago


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

is it who i think it is?


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

I don`t think so.........................wolves!!

I wouldn`t put up any half way pics though......if it looks like you are going to win they`ll ban your ass LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

they got rid of wolves?   wtf?

yeah I wasn't planning on it. Not there at least.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Guess P~ went to lunch...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

SORRY ANN!! After I typed I was going to lunch.. I was swamped in work again! I just ran to Quiznos subs! I love their chicken there.. and I always throw out half the bun..event though that should be considered a crime..those are sooo good!!  I was only gone for 15 damn minutes.. had a RUSH loan to do! oh well!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

i need a loan, help me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah... can I get an unsecured loan for 100K at 0% for 30 years... that'd pay all our debt/cars off and still leave some for traveling... all at $278 per month


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Cory loves those meatball subs from Quizno's!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

and while your at it- I will take one just for $25000. ZERO% interest of course


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Ya'll are nuts!!!     
If I could give you a loan at no interest.. I sure would! 

DVLMN~ are u serious sweetie??

I have never had the meatball sub.. but I bet Matt would love that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm doing better but this whole having to move thing has me wondering. I was doing ok and getting everything paid off. But it places to live are so expensive here that I'm seriously considering just cutting lose and moving to San Diego. 

here a studio that's alright is going for $850, but down there a really nice 1 bedroom place is going for $800. 

But I just don't know how to decide. 

things looking less busy for you the rest of the day?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, whose journal is this?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Princess- What else is shakin' down in the land of "W"?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

I wish things looked less busy for me the rest of the day! What color is my desk is what I am beginning to wonder.. boy do I need a Beer! (OOPS~ did I say that outloud????)

Damn..that is a lot to live there~~ I don't know what you should do? Where is your family ~ friends at.. always stay near them.. is what I always go by~!  good luck sweetie.. I know your in a rut~ SORRY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

HUH?? Down in the land of "W"??    

I don't get that?
But Uh? HI TGK~! WAZZZZZZZZ UP?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

P- I hear the word beer? One or two of those may have been ingested after my clean week. I think I also had one on the beach over fourth of July.

Do those make your face puffy? I've had some trainers tell me beer bloats the face???


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

P- Come on Baby- George "W" Bush, as in Junior???

Proof that you don't have to do well in school or much else to be president. Can't you hear all of America's students slacking off?


Just kidding, he seems to be doing a pretty good job in light of all the shiite lately.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

it's ok P. It'll get better and it's not your fault. Sorry your stuck workin so hard.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

OH DUH!! I LOVE GEORGE BUSH!! HE IS HOTTTTT!! I mean he is a great president!! I pray for him every night! 

OH WHATEVER..BEER make your face puffy..never heard of that..and damn my husband would have a Major PUFFBALL Face if that were true sweets!!

BEER~ having one tonight!  ..Just one!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

I know its not my fault.. but I am still concerned about you darlin'

no prob DVLMN!! But thank ya too! 
$$$$ JUST GOTTA REMEMBER MY NEXT PAYCHECK $$$$


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

you will give out a 250,000 loan for 250.00 per month?!?!? SIgn me up!
Howdy do, Ms P!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning Princess!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

Howdy do???   Good one Burner.  Are you sure you're not in TX??

Howdy my darlin' P....how'r y'all??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Good Morning NT & FG!!!  How are ya'll?
I'm doing great today.. not gonna be THAT busy today!! YEAH!!! AND ITS FRIDAY!!! My calves are extremly sore today!! OUCH! They hurt sooo bad... when I shaved this morning.. it hurt when I ran over the calf.. weird huh?!  
My honey is off tomorrow.. and we are trying to think of something Cool to do?? Hmmm??? 
You guys have a wonderful day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey, DOn't y'all have that river park thing in Houston that you cna go floating on?

FG_
I AM in Colorado....a real live western kinda guy. Words like: 'howdy; mosey;yonder; and y'all have found their way into my vocabulary!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

Things are great here ... our daughter comes home from camp - yeah!!  We have a whole weekend planned around her - man is she spoiled.  he he


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

...uh, would like to add that I do not wear those silly western cowboy type shirts, boots or huge belt buckles. No steer horns on my hood, or gun racks in the rear window..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

THANKS FOR ADDING THAT BURNER! lOl!! we were all wondering about that!! 

Have a great weekend with your daughter NT!! 

Burner... No we do not have a "river park thing" here in houston!! Whatcha talking about hon?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

morning princess. TGIF


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

rub it in, dvlmn666-
It's my Monday....3 twelve hour shifts....man, I need to win the powerball!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

dude that means you get 4 days off a week though, I wish I could find a job like that.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Happy Friday to you too Dvlmn!! 
Sorry Burner! 

I AM SOOOOOOOOOO READY FOR THIS WEEKEND (just to get away from work is great for me!! )


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

so, have you figured out some big plans for you and the hubby this weekend yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

No.....you don't.
See if ya can keep up with this:
I work: 3 on, two off, two on, three off.
I get every other weekend off. Twelve hour shifts.
Not too bad when on the day shift, but when go back to mids (6 pm - 6am) my days off...no one to hang out with....all friends are asleep.

Beside I could use the extra $$ for things coming up, I am thinking of getting a second job to keep myself occupied....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

so do you get overtime, since in a 7 day week your working 48 hrs?

And sorry didn't know your shift changed. I did that before and totally know what you mean. And yeah I did get a p/t job to keep myself from getting to bored.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

nope. No over time. We have to 'kill' four hours off, and my 'partner' has class in the after noon and leaves early, I come in 1/2 hour later every day.

I've been trying to get a job at a club...figure I can get paid AND meet women.....life would be good.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

cool, that would be a cool job. hope ya get it.

Ok you win, I dont' want your job. lol At least they are somewhat flexible on letting you adjust your schedule at least.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

You sure I win???


Now if I were to win somehting...I wanna win the POWERBALL!
Was just  looking at the new BMW M3 convertable a bit ago....a female friend as one...damn nice car. I'd look GOOOOOD in one!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey guys!!

Well Tonight we are going to an outdoor concert with some friends I just found out!! SLEEPING LATE in the morning.. then We MIGHT go to the beach tomorrow.. or go shopping and have a picnic! BUT he told me he's "On Call" for work tomorrow.. so He may have to go in.. so I may be in the gym tomorrow! Anyway.. and then at night.. probably going out to eat and chillin together w/ a movie.. He has to get up early sunday morning to take a 7 hour Gun saftey class! Whatever! SOOO I get to sleeeeep more sunday.. and I am laying out by my pool on sunday! 

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYONE!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

MEALS TODAY!

1. blueberry bagel  & 4 eggwhites
2. EAS SHAKE
3. 6 eggwhites, 3 slices of turkey, one slice of sf whole wheat bread!
4. diet coke & half a protein bar
5. strawberry protein shake.. before 2 mile run
after run.. 3 oz. of chicken
6. BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I like that meal the best!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

you to cutie. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

THANKS!!!! I Plan on it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

hey!
sounds as if you've got a great weekend lined up!

Have you gone for you run yet?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

kinda huh!?!
No, I am going at 7pm.. w/ my dogs!!  
can't wait!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

TODAYS WORKOUT 7/12/02

2 mile jog
abs
Pilates video-20 minutes! 


I did great this week .. worked out every day and ate very good.. lots of eggs this week!! Go me! My abs are super sore & my calves hurt like HELL still!! Its a good thing 
ready for some mexican food on sunday though!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

7? That will be about the time I will be torturing my legs on the squat rack! Wanna trade?
...so Sunday...I should have that, old funny man looking walk going on in full effect!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

hahahaha!! Nope don't wanna trade! Already in enough pain today!! But Have fun!! 
Ya you are gonna be sore sunday!!!! LoL


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Princess 

When I saw you mention pain I thought it was the BAD pain but no.... it's the BAD A$$ pain of working out!  good job sweetie!!!! Miss you talking to y'all during the day... but am here at night when most of you are all gone!  Ah vell.... Vaca is going good, lots of R&R!!!! 

Bye  for now..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Lina!! I am glad your having lots of fun!! R&R is what u needed!! Heck ya girl.. I have had a lot of badass pain from my workouts lately! Really cool! Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

heckya?
Is that...like a Texan word?


How's it going today? Whatcha doin'?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

hahahaha Burner! Yea, I guess it is a Texan word.. I don't know!?!  I use it all the time though!
Things are great..what about u?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

how was your weekend princess?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Heya Dvlmn.. My weekend was pretty good, thanks! I went to an outdoor concert Friday night~ Saturday it Rained BAD all day.. (u would have loved it.. thunderstorms & all).. soo My husband and I ended up shopping all day in the mall and went out to eat! That night we went and played pool at his moms and his best friend and his girlfriend came over. Had fun. Sunday I cleaned all day.. and washed clothes, watched Sex in the City (the DVD) .. and visted my mom! 

How was your weekend sweetie?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2002)

Shopping ... and he enjoyed that?  He's definitely a keeper!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

sounds like you had a relaxing weekend. 

mine was alright, didn't do anything special. Just packed some stuff since I have to move the end of august.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

YES!! We were actually Cracking up laughing the hole time.. I don't know why we were.. but I had the giggles all afternoon.. and he was laughing at me.. we were looking for new Nike's for me.. soo he got to go into all the sports stores..  He did have fun!! He laughed outta me the entire time.. and he couldn't belive how picky I am w/ shoes! I never found a pair either! YEP~ Definalty a keeper!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Dvlmn.. You already started packing??!!! dang!! I always wait till the last minute!! Good JOB!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

well it was partly to be an smart a$$ since the stupid roommate is going to ups his stuff. I used every empty box in the place and garage so now he has to go buy some. 

Well that and figured might as well sort through some stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

LMAO!!! That was a bada$$ idea Dvlmn!! Your sooo mean.. awesome!  I would have done the same!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

that's nothing the phone gets turned off on wednesday. And I'm thinking about disconnecting his half of the internet. 

I was thinking about getting a storage unit and starting to move my stuff in that, but thought this would be a little more subtle.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

LoL!! I would do that.. (the internet thing)
don't waste your money on a storage unit yet!! 
have a good night! Man I am ready to go home!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah i can tell, don't be in such a rush, you'll be there a while yet


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

SHUSH! I got 27 MINUTES!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Todays meals:
1. 4 eggwhites, 1 piece of toast. (11carbs, sugarfree)
2. Eas Shake, 3 slices of turkey breast
3. 2 penut butter crackers (actually just licked the pb outta of them, and threw crackers away)
4. 4oz. of chicken, 1/2c. of brown rice, 1 cup of lettuce, 1/2c. of green beans
5. protein shake (Isopure)

MY abs are extremly sore today. I did my pilates video, and yoga video yesterday. I guess thats why!?! (thats an hour and 40 min. of just stretching and holding, etc... ) 

todays workout.. 30 min. on treadmill (jogging) and bis and tris


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

byeeeeee have an awesome evening.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Princess! 
I like you're choice of shoes.. I mean the brand..  I only buy Nike's too.. can you tell by my nick? 

Rob's a darling to go shopping with too.. he actually likes it I think.. or he's really good at pretending..  either way, he's a keeper too! 

Playing pool? Are you any good at it? I suck big time.. Luckily. so does Rob, so we have fun anyway.. we always seem to have the longest pool-games though.. lots of maladjusted balls.. 

Have a great day sweety!
/Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

HEYA JEN~~  Yep I love Nikes!! I thought you would like that! I love my sketchers (sp?) too though! They are comfy! 
Thats cool Rob likes to go shopping w/ ya! I love it when Matt goes with me!! Its soooo much fun.. but I never seem to get much done! LoL!
I am not that good at pool.. I am getting better though! I like watching! Matt is always playing w/ his friends or brother.. and I just sit there and talk to them.. but ya when they play w/ me.. it takes forever to finish a game too!! Ha!
Anyway.. gotta get busy~ have a great one too sweets!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

WORKOUT For yesterday! 7-15-02
25 minutes Jog/walk/sprint (with my dog.. hes getting good at running.. almost better than me!)
20 minutes pilates
Bicep curls.. 15lbs.. 4sets X12 reps. 
                    20lbs.  1 set X 14 reps
Tricep kickback.. 12lbs.. 3 setsX 12reps
rope pulldown..  50lbs.. 3 setsX 10r
bar pull down thing.. 55lbs.. 3 setsX 10r
another bi workout.. weights are out to the side of you..?.. 15lbs. 3setsX 12reps.

Pile squats.. 20 lbs dumbbell.. 35 reps (w/ rest)
dumbbell squats w/ 15 lbs.. 4 sets X 10reps

lots of ab moves were in my pilates video.. my abs hurt sooo bad!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

morning Princess!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning NT! How are u today??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

gmorning,  I won't be around much til tonight but thought I'd pop in and wish ya a good day.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey sweetie! Good Morning to u too!! (actually its almost NOON here..and I am starving)
Hope you have a great day too!! Thanks


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

7/16/02
Todays nutrition:
1. 4 slices of turkey breast (I was In a hurry)
2. 4 oz. of grilled chick, (a few bites of the bun & threw away)
    handful of baked lays. (like 10 chips), small diet coke
3. tbsp. of natty pb, Eas shake
4. (will have this for dinner) 
    Isopure shake, 4 strawberries, mixed w/ 8oz. of skim milk
5.  tbsp. of pb.. w/ half a cup of fiber one. (after workout)
 LOTS OF WATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Rain, rain, go away
Come again another day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

Honey I hear you about the rain......
Raining here too and I wish it wasn't.  I have moving to do!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh cool!  Are you moving into your new house?  Is it the one you posted a while back?  How exciting!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey P~

That last email you sent me was blank   The subject was "good"


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey ya'll!!  
I know, I am soooooooooo sick of rain now!! Keep singing Ann! My hair has looked like butwipe for tooooo many days! Oh well!
Sooo its bad in Dallas too FG? 

Ann.. I gotta find that email.. I may have deleted it!! let me see! FG may have it though!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Princess! 
Nice workout you had yesterday... or I guess that's the day before yesterday!
It's raining at you?? Here it's been sunny and HOT for more than a week.. but it seems like the luck is changing.. I was supposed to bike home from work a few mins ago (it's about a 45 min fast ride), but my mom called and stopped me.. There's a thunderstorm coming in and dad'll be picking me up instead.. 
I hate thunderstorms and I would NEVER bike in one..  I don't know what I'm affraid of though.. I think I was killed by ligthning in a previous life or something.. 

Hope you'll have a great day (whenever you'll get to work!  )!!
Hugs, 
Jenny


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

Morning all 

N_G.......I absolutely LOVE thunder storms.....all that power and the smell....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

ohhh, yeah-
the smell of rain....that's great.....


Ya know, all you could send the rain to Colorado.....they had a picture of one of the big state reseviors on the front page yesterday. It looks like a mud hole...The caption read something to the effect of water restrictions predicted to last until 2008....
looks like there goes my snow boarding season as well...


Hopefully will be able to scan in some pictures tonight a t a friend's house. I think I'm back off at least 5 pounds again form that rafting trip the one picture was taken. If I show that picture...you kow I have no shame...

I might have my friend come over and pop off a couple pics before we head to the gym, then go to his house and down load them there...and actually start my journal on here again.


Yeah... we like going shopping with women...if the right stores are in the mix....ya know...a little side stop at the Victoria's Secret, or some type place!
Actually buying something for your girl is kinda nice too....


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Princess,

Rained here yesterday. I like this rain it isn't 30 inches. I am sure the people that have no house don't want anymore though. 

Hey Kuso, Albob and I thought we might come in here today to pornalize. Whatcha think.


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

That sounds like a plan Craig


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

This will be fun reading in the morning! Good luck Princess!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Princess, whatcha think.  

Good morning Princess


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh great.. my journal is gonna go down the drain!! 

HI NIKE GIRL!!  How are ya babe?

Burner~ Can't wait to see the pictures!! I wish we could send the rain to you! Sorry!!
Craig.. ya I bet those people who lost their homes are Pissed that its raining again!! Its SUNNY TODAY THOUGH!! YEAH! I had to Find my sunglasses!! 

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh, oh, can I join?

Lets start by asking P to post those HOOTERS pics!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sunny there?   I wish it was here......more rain for us Dallas-ites this morning.  

YUCK!!!

How are you this morning P?     Good here.  Close on our house with the buyers at lunch and then moving tomorrow...
WOOO          HOOO


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sure TP, you can join in. Hooters pics, are these pics of Princess's hooters or someone else's.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh, oh, can I join?




No you can not!!   All you do is sit there and watch anyway, you never participate.!!!!!!!


I'm just joking babe...of course you can join....this one I'm gonna be watching all day long, just to see how you play!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

oh Great!! How did Hooters come in my jouranl. Crap! Someone saw what FG and I were talking about yesterday!! I am doomed!

Fg.. I am great today.. thanks..just working thats all! Its kinda cloudy now.. guess I spoke to soon!! THATS AWESOME you are closing on the house tomorrow.. YEAH! So the big Moving truck finally comes tomorrow? GOOD LUCK! I know you guys are super excited!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

he he ... you guys said "hooters" ... * giggle *


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

hahahaha! 
Good Morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

morning Princess ... how are you today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually I was talking about the restaurant hooters, we have already seen P's boobie avatar!  (though I wouldn't mine seeing it again!)

FG, I NEVER participate?  I do believe that it was in this VERY journal that you backed down just when it started to get "hot".


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think I have any Hooters Pictures.. just one.. but its waist up.. oh thats what ya'll want huh... hehehe
TOO BAD!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

I saved the ones of you in the bikini in the pool Princess.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

oh my gosh.. you did!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh my gosh.. you did!!



OK I had to go get this so we would have some drooling material.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

oh yuck!!!! Thanks a lot craig


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yuck, what do you mean yuck. Guys help me out here, is there anything yuck about that pic.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Yea, I have a total beer gut!!  (in that pic.. we had been drinking ALL day)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

there is nothing yuck about that picture!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

uhm honey... what beer gut


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Yea, I have a total beer gut!!  (in that pic.. we had been drinking ALL day)



Beer gut, you have got to be kidding. You look incredible.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

wohohooo great pic.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks Guys.. guess its just I know it was there.. sooo maybe it did not turn up in the pic!?!
 Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

HEYA Dvlmn~ How are you today sweetie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm doin alright, gotta take off in about a half hour to go do a bunch of stuff. So might not be back by the time you go home. 

Other than that alright, still trying to figure out what I should do about the housing thing.  I just can't decide what I shoudl do.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

beer gut ...you're killing me!  

Hey Princess, where was that pic taken?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Dvlmn~ How much longer do you have to decide??
Well I will miss you.. have fun and Talk to you later!!

NT~~ That was taken on my honeymoon in March at The Moon Palace inbetween Cancun & Playa del carmen! lots and lots of fun..and VERY seclusive!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

b-b-beer gut? On yo?
Did you send it out for a cleaning?
That concave, lean tummy of yours? Is this the same person?!?!?
Puh-lease.....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

hahahaha THANKS BURNER!!! you are nuts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

I am here to serve and help....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

YOUR CRAZY!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

think? Maybe THAT's why I am still single?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

well, i just fiished lunch, which consisted of: left over grilled chicken, rice and waxed beans.
Now, about this chicken. It was damn tasty if I do say so myself.
Grilled it up, myself even!

I was thinking of asking if you or your husband bbq's/ But, rememboring that y'all are from Texas...and bbq'ing is grond into your DNA.....of course you can!

I got this seasoning from Sam's. It is made by Lawry's and is called 'Perfect Blend' poultry seasoning. Man, it's good. It makes my fledgling abilities increase ten fold!

Also..letting your chicken marinade in a bag of lite zesty italian dressing for a day.....good eating!
Thought I'd share


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

being crazy might be why your still single!! LMAO! Just kidding!!
(I have been watching WAY TOO much Sex in the city!!

Why of course we barbeque!! And its always yummy!!! Your right.. if your a texan.. u barbeque! 

Thanks for the tips.. will have to try them out.
OH~~ and your lunch sounded YUMMMMMY!! I had grilled chicken myself.. w/ rice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

So...do you nalso have a famous, secret chili recipe?
I do..
It's take out one can Staggs chili, place contents into pan, place over heat, stir occasionally until hot and serve.


....I'm still hungry...shoulda brought a second piece of chicken...
I've got 3 hours before I cna lok foward to a protein shake....
dam


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Sorry your still hungry.. I am stuffed!

Um? I suck at making chili.. however my mom and Grandmas all make AWESOME chili.. I don't know what they do though..sorry!
I never eat it anymore..can't have beef!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Nutrition for 7-17-02 low carb day!

1. half a whole wheat bagel, 4 slices of turkeybreast
2. Protein shake (Isopure) - 30 grams of pro. mixed w/ water
3. 5 oz. chicken fajita meat, one tortilla. (sugarfree..found at randalls) 1/2 cup of brown rice
4. EAS Shake
5. 5 oz. of chicken breast
~ ~
getting my hair colored tonight! And then going to the gym..
40 minutes of cardio..half treadmill, half eliptical..
abs.. back, calves.. and lunges..

LAST night I speed walked 2 1/2 miles with my mom!  and did abs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd stay away from those tortillas girl.....at least until a high carb day -- you can probably get away with it then but not on a low carb day...

Are you doing that program of TP's?   The one that I was on?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

No I am just doing a low carb diet period..one high carb a wk! I don't need to diet..I just try and EAT CLEAN All the time, except for my one cheat day a week! (sundays)
I LUV these tortillas where I get my chicken at for lunch.. They come w/ 4 tortillas.. and I gave the rest to my co-workers!! I know..bad! Won't do again..kay!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

why can't u have beef?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Good question!! It does something STRANGE to my body..makes me puke..my body acts like it has the flu if I eat beef. Ever since I was 16.. My sister is the SAME way too!  WIERD?! I know! I MISS MY GRANNYS STEAK!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Dr.'s have said its like we are allergic to it. But it just began all of the sudden! It took like 6 months to figure out why I was sooo sick. That was why. I have tried every type of beef..cooked by many different people..many different ways. Just cannot have it. ONE bite will not hurt.. but a serving...sends me running!

SUCKS! I can have deer meat though *YUM*, turkey & chicken!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

poor thing!
Don't need you getting sick....too bad about the beef.....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

yep, it sucks! But my sis and I are use to it now! Its a good thing we both like Chicken!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well Princess, it is almost time to go and we didn't pornalize your journal. Sorry


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Well on the bright side... you should'nt have to worry about high cholesterol since you don't eat a lot of red meat


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

haha Craig..thanks for not pornolizing my journal!!   

Yea.. your right I shouldn't have bad cholesterol since I don't eat much egg yolks or red meat!! YEAH!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Princess  I'm peeking in before bed to see how you are doing! I'm still thinking about that cardio thing.....

It's got me quite perplexed actually! Kinda sucks...lol 

I saw your wedding pics and you are beautiful!

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey P! 
It's 07:50 AM in my country and I've been working for an hour.. well.. not really WORKING, but I've been here for an hour.. 
Guess you and everyone else are asleep.. 

Saw that pool-pic of yours! Wow, hottie hottie!!  Looking real good! Cute bikini too! And honey, a beer gut?? C'mon!! you're such a freak you know... 

To bad you can't eat beef.. I love a good steak! Had one yesterday actually.. 

Hope you'll have a great day,
J


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Hammerlynn.. I am glad you popped in my journal to see how I am doing. I am sorry that I rammbled on and on in your journal. Obivioulsy J'Bo and W8 think I am a complete dumbass and don't know what I am talking about.. whatever! Sooo I am not going to even touch your journal anymore, since they obviously just want to tear me up! They don't know me, never come in my journal.. and I didn't appreciate them treating me like I have NO Idea what I am talking about, really hurt my feelings... and I thought about never coming back to Ironmag again.. BUT I HAVE WAY To many other Friends here to Leave, and let them bug me like that!! SOOO You can follow their advice.. but I do have to say I have lots of experience w/ overweight people (being I HAVE BEEN ONE MYself!!) and I do know what works! But they are right about getting your diet going first! Your doing great sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Nikegirl~!!!  Sorry I wasn't online when you were! Thanks for the compliments on my poolpic!!  I know I am a freak..look whos talking.. JUST KIDDING GIRL!!!!  have some more good steak for me today darlin'


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Workout for 7-17-02.. 40 minutes on treadmill high intensity, 25 minutes of rollerblading, 250 various crunches, 10 min. of stretching, 60 lunges w/ 12lbs. (30 each leg), 35 squats holding 15lbs. dumbbells.
leg extentions: 80lbs. 3X12, leg curls.. 65lbs. 3X14 


TODAYS FOOD: 7-18-02
1. Protein shake: 4 strawberrys, 30grams of protein powder
2. 3 slices of turkeybreast, w/ 4 eggwhites
3. 4 oz. of grilled chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of romaine lettuce, 1 apple
4. 1/2c of fiberone, EAS shake
5. 4 oz. of grilled chicken, 1/2 c of green beans
6.  Lean body for her shake-vanilla


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

wohohooo your still rollerblading.  

oh yeah and don't you dare go somewere else.  We like ya here cutie.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Honey, I don't think they were trying to be rude to you..  And I know you know what your talking about, but there are so many ways to reach the "perfect body" state.. Some say Low-fat, medium carb.. some say med-fat, low-carb.. And it's the same with training..
Everyone is different.. what works for some don't work for others.. so I don't think J'bo meant any bad, she was just telling her way of doing things..
So babe, lighten up!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Nikegirl~!Okay okay! Your right.. everyone does stuff different!

Hi dvlmn!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

So.. how's your day going?  What time is it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

hiya princess  

I have to go get stuff done again. I'll talk to ya later. Have a great day.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks Dvlmn..u have a great day too! 

Nikegirl.. its lunchtime.. 12:20pm .. and I am sooo hungry! About to go heat up my lunch!
My day has been busy..how about u??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

well... work was easy as usual.. nothing new there.. 
it's 7:30 pm now and I'm thinking of going out for a run.. what do you think? should I do it? it was supposed to be my restday..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

hey girl! Maybe go for a walk?? Or if its your rest day then rest sweetie!! 
I just went to our discount nutrition store & bought me some new protein powder! Its designer why.. vanilla. I can't wait to try it tonight!! The guy that works there said a lot of women love it! COOL!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm resting.. will go to bed soon.. should go NOW, but I'm having fun.. 

I hate my protein powder..  the taste I mean.. some icky strawberry thingie..  It's pretty cheap though.. I hold my breath and just swallow it in big gulps!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2002)

designer is good stuff P


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Really TP~ COOL THANKS!! 

Nike~ Girl thats what I would do with my Isopure shakes..just hold my nose and finish it in one gulp! But I want to enjoy my shakes.. so I am trying this stuff.. and buying frozen strawberries tonight to mix with (ran out)!! We will see!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey girl! Maybe go for a walk?? Or if its your rest day then rest sweetie!!
> I just went to our discount nutrition store & bought me some new protein powder! Its designer why.. vanilla. I can't wait to try it tonight!! The guy that works there said a lot of women love it! COOL!




Um, Princess. Vanilla=YUCKY!!It tastes like chalk.
 Maybe you will like it though. I hope so 

Why didn't you get STRAWBERRY??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Let me get this straight... you've change shakes from Isopure to Designer???

Why???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Heya Leslie.. well it shouldn't be that bad if I am mixing it w/ strawberries! I guess I was just sick of strawberry powder! 

Butterfly...its really good for you still.. and I was just sooo sick of Isopure!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

Changing up what kinds of protein powder isn't a bad thing. Heck I have 4 diff kinds. That way I don't get totally sick of any of them.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 18, 2002)

I bought my husband a small container of the Strawberry Designer Whey protien powder and he has a scoop every morning in his smooth. It is good stuff! I like thier bars, too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Heya Miss ledix!! I love the bars too!! I will let you guys know how my smoothie turns out tonight! 

How are you Miss Ledix?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

That's true dvlmn... fade has a couple different kinds too... something about the different kinds of protein


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2002)

Bars?  Miss L, you didn't tell me you took my advice and got the bars -- glad you like 'em!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

yeah butterfly, it has to do with the protein absorption rate mostly.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah he says that whey protein (like what's in most shakes) absorbs fast and these other two like what's in eggs and milk digest slowly so they stay in your system longer.

He's so smart... I'm so lucky to have him


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

You are very lucky to have Fade Butterfly!! 

I really like that protein I got.. tried it last night! But I bet your right Leslie.. if I drink it plain..it probably won't be as good! I added strawberrys and its yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

I am glad P.  I didn't know you added strawberries. So it should taste fine! But with only water its plain gross!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

hey girl!! Oh ya... I bet it is gross w/ plain water.. 
have a great day sweetie!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

Morning Princess!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Good Morning NT~ How are you today sweetie??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Last night I only did a 30 minute jog and a 15 minutes fast walk w/ my puppy, and abs of course. I was zomped from work.. got home at 6pm.. and slept till 7.. then the hubby Begged me to go to the grocery store.. we were out of everything.. did that.. got home at 9.. then went jogging.. 

7-19-02
MEAL ONE
  5 eggwhites & 1 yolk
  1/2c. of oatmeal w/  1 splenda packet

MEAL TWO
  4 strawberries
  1.5 scoops of whey pro
  10 oz. of water (all blended)

MEAL THREE
   5 slices of fresh turkey meat (yuuuuuum)
   1 slice of honey whole wheat SF bread
   1 tbsp of pb
   1/2 cup of green beans

MEAL FOUR
   lean body for her bar ** preworkout**

MEAL FIVE
   4 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 1/2 a cucumber
   1 cup of lettuce
   1 tbsp of pb

tonight is leg day!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

Excellent, it's Friday!   And yourself?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

morning P. TGIF once again.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

I am great!! & sooo glad its Friday!!
HI DVLMN! how are u honey??!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

well I'm glad it's friday.  Have to work one day this weekend but when and which is up to me, since the place gave me a key. 

So should be alright. can't complain when I get to chose like that. 

So whatcha have planned for the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn.. well thats pretty cool they gave you a key and you can choose!!  
I don't know what all I am doing?? HMMM? I know tomorrow I have to go to my cousins wedding reception.. (she got married in another state..and they are having a small get together tomorrow) probably will be BORGING.. and I am trying to get outta going!!  (mom is making me go with her.. )

Don't know what else I am doing.. for sure working out in the morning..and sunday too!  Hubby is working both days! 
Hope you have a great weekend DVLMN.. and everyone else!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

hey should get your friend to go rollerblading some more to. 

I'm with ya on the boring receptions, I always do my best to have to work that day/evening. lol

Sorry to hear your hubby is stuck workin, that sucks.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey P!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Butterfly.. how are ya?

Dvlmn.. I know, I wish she would go rollerblading w/ me more! Oh well.. shes soooo busy w/ school & work!
My mom just told me we will not stay long at the recep..cool!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Butterfly.. my mom just told me was at my grannies visting today..and she brought home some homemade Oatmeal cookies..  but I know...  damn~ 
I Can't go over to her house tonight.. OR I know I will eat one..lol!! Can't resist grannies cookies..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I Can't go over to her house tonight.. OR I know I will eat one..lol!! Can't resist grannies cookies..



I know this feeling all to well. My cousins wife makes awesome deserts. So I try to avoid goin up there when she's cooking. 

It sucks though she's an awesome cook. Just not the best for me. Every once in a while gotta have some though.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Glad I am not the only one!!
It sure sucks huh!! I told my mom to save me 2 for a sunday snack cheat!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

hahah good idea.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

It would be down right sinful for you to NOT eat onr of your grandmother's cookies!!!

Good idea to get your mom to save you 2 for your cheat day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Your damn right Butterfly!! My sweet little 80 year old Granny slaved over them.. and then I TURN Them down because of the calories!! WHATEVER!! Glad I got your approval to eat them! She would be upset if I didn't ~ Thats for sure!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

Well you definitely do NOT want to hurt Granny's feelings


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

no way!! Thats why I will have them on my cheat day! 

MAN I AM SWAMPED AT WORK!!! THIS IS SOO NUTS!!! Hello peeps.. ITS FRIDAY ~ WTF!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 20, 2002)

Workout for Friday, 7-19-02

Ended up being:
30 minutes of sprints/jog at our local HS Track..and 15 minutes doing the bleachers..I was soaking wet when done.
Abs & Stretched after!

Todays~ Going back to the track in a few min. for the same workout! (just got outta of a borging wedding reception)..

Meals:
1. 1/2 c of fiber one w/ 3/4c of skim milk
2.  25grams of protein powder with 4 strawberries.
3.  Only had the green beans, and ranch beans & a pickle at the party..everyone there looked at me weird..oh well!
4.   4 slices of turkey breast,  a few pretzels, green beans, & 1/2 cucumber

Later ~ Gotta go run~!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

7/21/02 (Sunday)
Workout: 30 minutes on the treadmill (today is rest day for me..but felt like doing this, and did 15 minutes of yoga)

cheat meal today! 

Meal One:  4 eggwhites, 2 waffles (sf & fatfree), sf syrup. YUK
Meal Two:  Protein shake
Meal Three: 5 slices of turkey breast, green beans, 20 peanuts
Meal Four:  skim milk, W/ 2 oatmeal cookies (grannies)
Meal five:   Grilled chick sand. from chilis (to go.. not as good as eating in) and french fries! Diet coke
One more oatmeal cookie (mom saved me 3) While watching Sex and the city!~!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

7/22/02

Workout was this morning: 
30 minute jog, 150 crunches, 60 lunges (30 each leg), leg extentions, leg curls, squats...etc..
10 min. of stretching.
** 2 Hydroxycuts
Meal One: 4 eggwhites, 1 fatfree waffle, multivitamin
Meal 2:   Strawberry protein shake (30g. of pro)
Meal 3:   2 hydroxycuts, 5 slices of turkey breast w/ 2 cups of lettuce, 15 peanuts
Meal 4:   Lean body for her low carb bar
Meal 5:   4 oz. of grilled chicken, green beans, & strawberries

- 2 gallons of water

I have to meet a friend tonight to help her w/ some stuff~ So I worked out this morning.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

WHY are YOU taking Hydroxycut????

Don't go getting all anorexric on us P... the boney look is so out 

Please be careful and don't loose too much weight.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't know why I am.. I guess for the energy! I only take 4 a day... the recommened dose is 3 before bfast, 3 before lunch, and I think 1 or 2 more in the afternoon..thats a ton!

Don't worry, I am FAR from anorexic.. I like food WAY too much! ~thats why I take these, they really control my appetite!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey there babe! 

Doing good girlie! How do you like working out in the morning? I love running or biking and stuff like that in  the morning, but I perfer doing weights PM.. Don't know why really..

How long have you been taking the hydroxycut? Do you cycle it? otherwise you'll get used to it very quickly.. 

How's work today? busy?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl! 
I like doing my cardio in the morning.. but I am like you.. I prefer weights at night too! 
I just started Hydroxycut last wed.   I was on a different one called dymaburn.. but I wanted a switch. I do not take the pills on the weekends! Just Mon-fri.. sometimes less than that.. like 4 on.. 3 off..etc.! 

Works okay today.. kinda borging.. and everyones in a bad mood!! Really weird!  OH well!
HOW ARE U??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm fine!  it's about 6:45 here.. am going to meet with my cheerleading-dance team in an hour and a half.. we're having a show in august, when I'm in Rome.. I'm not too sorry to miss it actually, since they're practising 6 nights a week.. I'm going down there to chat, inspect and give opinions and dance some with them.. think I'll tan too when I'm there, haven't done that in a long time.. 

So, do you like your new thermos? feel any different? I've just started taking mine again after a pretty long break.. I was on them for way to long and they stopped working..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Girl~ I do feel a little more energy in me..??
Oh have fun dancing and being w/ your friends later!  I bet you are glad your going to miss all that practice! 
Man~ I have not tanned in a while either.. looking kinda white..lol.. I think I may go tan tonight too.. good idea!!
have fun!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

gmorning P. sorry to hear everybody there is in a bad mood 

How was the weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

Talk about being white... I stopped tanning in April when I found our I was pregnant the first time... I was just thinking yesterday that I needed to start tanning again!!!

Nike_Girl is right P... cycle those pills 2 months on 2 months off... and if you have ANY chest pains STOP taking them... you don't want to damage your heart at such a young age.

Take care sweetie!  We luv ya!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the tips on those pills Butterfly!!  I will do that! LUV Ya'll Too!! 
Sooo we are all a bunch of white girls huh!!??!!  At least you had a reason to stop tanning! I didn't .. just pure lazyness!
I do put on self tanner alot though!  But that fades sooo quick! Oh well! 

HI DVLMN.. ya they are strange here today..but the ones in a bad mood left for the day..sooo all is good now.. just busy!  
How are ya? How was your weekend? Mine was good, just too short!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

What self tanner do you use?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear your busy again. Sheeshhh do they ever give you a break?

Weekend, well it sucked, but wired the whole building. Tested and all connected there whole network is up and running now.

I'm hoping next weekend I'll get at least a little bit of time to try to relax at least a little


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

oh yeah and how were granny's cookies?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Butterfly~  I use Clinque ..its like a brozer type..where u see it when u put it on.. I LUV IT! The best one I have ever bought!!!

Dvlmn.. nope never get a break.. its the crazyness mortgage business I am in!! Oh well! But see the more busier we are..the more money I make!! (I get a base salary but I also get commission ..soooo I need to quit bitchin-however I do not rely on my commission..just treat it like I don't make it.. it all goes in the savings acct for our new home one day)!!
I am sorry your weekend sucked honey!! Mine was nothing to brag about either! 
OH MAN~ GRANNIES COOKIES~ Were toooooo DIE FOR!! YUM YUM YUM!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

awesome on the cookies. 

cool you get commission. and awesome your saving it for a house. That's an awesome plan.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Next weekend will be busy to, gotta go lookin for a new place to live. Since I don't know if I should move to San Diego or not. I have to keep looking I guess. 

Got any advice, I could sure use some on this one.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

I used a pool in Jamaica to have an all over tan!     Mrs.NT's tan is fading, but I'm lucky I still have mine ... * giggle *


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi Princess!

NT- is that your wife in your avatar..She went blonde!?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah NT, you and fade got those everlasting tans (he's 1/2 Mexican)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

Lesley ... that's us from Jamaica.  Those pics I sent you were from a couple of years ago ... she's been blonde for a couple of years I think ... next she's going with blue streaks ... he he

Butterfly ... I'm serious ... I tan.    I won the bet tan line in Mexico ... I had a white bum and was nearly black everywhere else.   Now I've got an overall tan ... and it does stay longer than a tan usually does.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Dvlmn~ honey I wish I had some advice for you! If I were you though, I would just find a place close so u can stay at the job your at now.. Maybe just do a Small contract..like 4-6 months.. and keep looking for a new job, and something Bigger and better! I wouldn't recommend the long contracts!! We are stuck in ours till next JULY!! And we could be buying a home right now since I got that raise a while back.. See.. U NEVER KNOW!  Hey..so maybe I did have a little advice huh?!?  

NT~~ HEY!! You are very lucky!! I know all of us girls envy  you!
Hi Leslie~ how are u sweetie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, and your thinking exactly how I did. But the glitch in it is the fact that my company isn't exactly stable.  Actually as stable as nitroglycerin right now. 

Otherwise I'd be looking to do exactly what you said. Well that's if I can find a place that I can actually afford. So far haven't been having much luck in that area either. 

boy I sound depressing, sorry P.

but I did have a killer workout this morning.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn.. Honey don't apologize at alll!! Your in a super tuff situation! (I am glad you had a "killer" workout though)
Take care babe!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

gmorning cutie, your day going to be a bit easier today?

and thanks for listening and trying to help.  I really apreciate it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey!
My two most favoritist Texans are on! wahoo!
My morning is now complete...


Man, I am not sure I really like having my friend being my work out partner again....I cannot cheat w/ him there spotting me!


Oh, and now thatnks to J'BO and Leslie....I am looking at using less ketchup...and bbq sauce....did you know how friggin'  sugar is in bbq sauce? I didn't...until I looked....damit!


Hey dvlmn...I am hearing you...I just bought my first home here a few months ago....I am dying! I better get this raise I was promised...or I gonna have to go postal...or <gulp> sell the damn place...nad move in with....oh, I cannot bear to say it.....
So, hang in there, bro!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

No Problem Dvlmn!!
Nope~ Not easier..just busy.. but thats okay!!  
I am having a good day! ~ Just trying to decide whats for lunch today??? forgot mine!
How are you today??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

you forgot? sounds like a Wendy's run for one of their salads coming on?

Dang, my friend I told you about...who just got hi realtor's license....he's doing pretty dang good....looks like he is going to be making back...I am thinking I am in serious need of a career change...this struggling from pay check to paycheck at my age just ain't cutting it!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

HEYA BURNER!! Your tooo sweet!! How are ya darlin'

 hahahaha YOU can't cheat at working out!! GOOD!
ya know.. I am a ketchup & barbeque freak!! Would never give it up. YUM YUM! But I do buy the sugarfree/ salt free ones.. and they are still yummmmmy!  You should look for them! 
I hope you get a raise too.. wouldn't want you to have to move in.. with .. ya know.. haha!
have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Burner~ thats awesome about your friend doing sooo great!! WOW! Maybe you should give it a try! (keep your job for now though) Thats a very good business to get into!) People will always need homes!!
Think about it!

Man... I would go to Wendys but the line there is always like 10-12 cars long... NO LIE!! And they take forever.. ya gotta go like at 2pm for a short line.. and I am hungry now!! I think I am going to Quiznos subs.. for grilled chicken.. and will throw away the bread! They give you a lot a chicken..and have yummy fatfree honeymustard.. MY STOMACH JUST GROWLED!! HA!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

well, last night we were hamming away on our chests...and on flat bench...I was stopping an inch or so from the bottom before I started back up....he wouldn't let that happen, so I had to go back fo another rep or so 'as punishment'.

In a different context...I guess a couple inches really does make a difference!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

well burner i'll keep my fingers crossed for ya to get that raise. 

haah and cool workout partner, sometimes it helps to keep ya working harder.  

yumm princess that chicken sandwich sounds good. Pick me up one to.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

yeah..that prik!

We have this great torture like mentality....when it is his set, and I think he can do another rep and he tries to rack it, I will not allow him..and force him to do another rep....that's all well and good..until it is my set..and he does that same shiat to me...

Quizno's....that does sound great. Ok, only take off 1/2 the bread...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

haha! Hey guys! I'm eating right now! Burner.. I threw away half the bread.. THEY have the best sandwiches! YUM!
Your trainer partner sounds like a good one.. keep him!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

lol Burner sounds like me and my training partner. Even since I said I wanted to make some gains while on this new diet, he's been trying to kill me. But at the same time it's working for him to, since he's going heavier than he normally did to. 

hmmm that sandwich sounds good princess. today was supposed to be high carb for me, but fell asleep last night so didn't make any food, so it's a low carb day for me instead.  

we don't have a quizno's around here, only one I know of is like an hour away.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

oh it was yum yum yum Dvlmn.. sorry you don't have one close to you babe.. but that might be a good thing.. the bread is awesome, AND VERY Hard to throw away!! I can see it my trash can as I type this... 
I think I am gonna trade trash cans with someone! BRB!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

I just took a friend to drop off his car...so he bought me lunch: Subway fajita chicken. I tossed 1/4 of my bread too! See what a good influence you people have on me????


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

YA BURNER!! GOOD JOB!   
hey are those any good??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

It didn't taste very 'fajita like'...
It tasted as plain and dull as the nit wits customer service skills....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

Burner... I've been trying and trying to remember where you got that first quote from and it finally came to...

By the pricking of my thumbs,
Something wicked this way comes.
      Open, locks,
      Whoever knocks!

William Shakespeare's Macbeth

WHEW!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

see...I dun got me sum smartz and ever'thing!


um...are you checking me out, lady with great legs? 

Tell your friends!
ha!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> see...I dun got me sum smartz and ever'thing!


Course I'm checking you out... you are one hot dude   Got any recent pics???



> um...are you checking me out, lady with great legs?
> 
> Tell your friends!
> ha!


It seems you've been checking me out lately as well


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!

Thanks! I do  have one recent pic...I've been meanig to scan it in and get it into a new journal...but my ego just cannot bear the thought of my presently less than great shape bod posted for all to see....
Maybe I will get it put in the next couple days. I've dropped back off 1/2 off my waist since that pic was taken. Maybe I'll have a friend take a couple new ones and do those.


Dang, I'm busted, eh? Ok, I HAD to look at your pics! You are a hottie! They were there! And here's my male type reasoning: An attractive woman usually has attractive friends. So....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Workout for 7-23-02

30 minutes on treadmill - jog/walk/sprint
lunges w/ 12lbs weights in each hand- 70reps
Leg press: 150lbs 12repsX3
abs... 100cruches on incline bench
worked bis and tris & shoulders.. felt awesome 

I feel real light today (?) don't know why.. but it feels cool


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Meals for today! 7-24-02

Meal one:
  1/2 cup of oatmeal
  4 eggwhites
  1 tbsp of nat. pb

Meal Two:
  4 eggwhites, 2 slices of turkeybreast

Meal Three: 
   Grilled chicken salad, (2cups lettuce, 3 bitesz. carrots, 4 cucumbers,  1/2 green pepper, 5 oz. of chicken)

Meal four: 
   Eas shake

Meal five:
  4 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2cup of green beans, 15-20 saltfree peanuts 

WORKOUT 2 hrs After Meal 5 

Afterworkout:  
MEAL SIX: 
     25g. of whey protein
     4 strawberries


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello P....how are you today?  Good here.

I actually got up and went to the gym this morning so I'm really proud of that.

Your meals looked gooooooddd!!!!   I wish I had your pb.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey darlin'!! I am good.. (Sleepy) but good!! Whats going on in your world?? I am soooo proud of you for getting up and going to the gym today!! Did you actually go to bed at a decent hour last night!?? Thanks for saying my meals look good!! I am trying! You can't have pb?? Natural penut butter is pretty good for you! good fat!!  Thats what they say at least!! Have a great day girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh I'm sure I could have it......if I weren't on this program again and if I even had any....LOL

You're not just trying -- you're doing great!!
Yeah, I actually went to bed at a decent hour and got some sleep too.  I think I might have slept restlessly (tossing and turning) though, because hubby got up and went to couch!! 

I'll just have to try to make it up to him later....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

lol@fg, probably all that stressing you do. 

gmorning P. How are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

your too cute! I do that too--toss and turn! Matt told me that I kicked him monday night..LoL.. and I kicked poor Kody (our puppy)too that night.. i was on a roll I guess.. but I was sleeping in a ball because I had BAD cramps!! Oh well. YEP YOU ARE going to HAVE to make it up to Brad tonight!! LoL!!   
Thanks for saying I am doing great, Thats a compliment coming from you girl!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Heya Dvlmn! I am good.. how are u??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

I was doin good until a few minutes ago. I'm so tired of this company and how they expect me to know every single little thing that goes on and has happend with inventory and sales and everything for the last 4 months. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

but anyway, it's a no carb day and feelin good so far. I like this carb cycling thing so far.  

So are you on a structured diet or are you just keeping yourself eating healthy and working out?  oh yeah and cool how you feel light today.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn.. oh man.. sorry about your company!! THAT would PISS me off too!! You are doing awesome on your no-carb cycling diet!! I am very proud of you! I am not really on a "DIET" just trying to eat very healthy every day for life.. ya know.. and of course working out 5-6 days a week!   Just keeping healthy thats all!!
Have fun!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

well your doin awesome. It's hard to stay strict like you are without a plan.  good job, hopefully after his one I'll be able to do that to.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

THANKS! YOU WILL! It gets easy!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Butterfly!
> Dang, I'm busted, eh? Ok, I HAD to look at your pics! You are a hottie! They were there! And here's my male type reasoning: An attractive woman usually has attractive friends. So....


Actually I do have quite a few attractive friends... unfortunately for you they are all married 

Sorry  I'll keep my eyes open for you


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey P!!!

Hope you're staying cool today!  I heard the heat index was 110 degrees today  so make sure you wait until this evening to do any outside cardio!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!! Girl I Know, it is sooooo hot out there! Thanks for the warning. I was going to run the stadium ... but i think I will go to the gym again!
How are u today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Actually I do have quite a few attractive friends... unfortunately for you they are all married
> 
> Sorry  I'll keep my eyes open for you



Who cares if they are married lets see some pics!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Who cares if they are married lets see some pics!


oh man... they'd kill me if I posted pics of them!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2002)

I won't tell!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning Princess!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Good Morning Nt, Butterfly, and TP!! How are you guys today??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

okay I suck like fitgirl.. haha.. I had a bagel this morning.. but damn it was good! I did have 4 eggwhites with it though!! I ran outta oatmeal.. and a shake sounded yuckky.. and I was STARVING!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

better thanks!
_
sometimes a princess has to do what a princess has to do_  he he


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO!! I LOVE IT NT!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning! Girl dont worry about that bagel! The important thing is that you ate!  Sometimes we have to make other choices!

Like me for instance...I'll probably ending up eating more than a few bars on my vacation but at least I know I'm still making an effort to keep it together 

Have a great day and I'm glad you are still checking up on me


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

OH NO!! You caught me on the WRONG morning Hammerlynn!! Ha!! just kidding! (I was talking about the bagel)

How are ya honey?? Thats good your taking bars w/ you on vacation!! Make sure they don't have sugar in them kay?!?
Oh gosh.. Ya know I meant to PM you back last week when you pm'ed me.. sorry honey!!   
You have a great day too girlie!! Take care!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Morning Princess!

Sugar.. don't worry about the bagel..  you're not dieting anyway, are you? do not f r e a k out P..  you know what I'm talking about.. (look who's talking..   )


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

HI NIKE GIRL!!! LOVE THE NEW AVATAR!! It looks great!!  
Oh I was only kidding about the bagel!! You know I love my bagels!! I said it because Fitgirl was freaking out about her breakfast.. so I was trying to make her feel better by saying I suck too.. LoL!!!  It was YUMMY! Your right.. I am not dieting.. just eating healthy!  HOW ARE YOU??????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey P! we all forgive you for the bagel since NGs point is valid -- you aren't dieting!  Have a great day (its almost the weekend!)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm fine thanx! Came back from the gym a while ago.. shoulders and abs.. I hate working abs.. I don't know why.. You're an ab girl, aren't you? bet that's one of your fav bodypart to work? 

Looks like me and Rob will be hiking this weekend after all.. the location is less than an hour away, so it's no Norway, but it will be fun.. And Rob's going to China (again.... *sighs*) on wednesday.. He's supposed to be back before I leave, but from experience I know that's not a fixed date.. It would SO SUCK if he wouldn't make it back! 
How's work today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

hiya P, how's the day lookin so far?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Tp~ thanks for forgiving me hon! how are u??

Nikegirl~ I am soooo with you on HATING to work the Abs.. I do not like it at all!! Don't know why?? Just don't.. like you!!   I hope your honey is back in time before you leave!! I will keep my fingers crossed!! AND WOW CHINA!! Has he been there before? Have fun Hiking this weekend.. I am soo glad you get to go! Awesome!!

HEYA Dvlmn! I am great, work is good, busy as usual..but really good. HOW ARE YOU?? I am about to go pick up my grilled chicken salad! Yum!! 

Be back in 20 min!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

Grilled Chicken Salad?  were from?

I'm alright worked late again last night. This working almost every night is making the diet part suck. I liked it better last week were I actually had time to cook up some real food for here at work instead of tuna fish all the time. lol

hmm it is a low carb day, and salad sounds good  Any suggestions on who makes good ones?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Ohhh yummy! I had a smoked chicken salad from chilis..really really good!  and lowfat honeymustard on the side too!! YUUUMMMY!!! 

You should try it sometime!
Okay gotta finish it! Have a good low carb day darlin'


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

hey that would work for me to. 

now I know were I'm goin for lunch.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

I am glad I could help you Dvlmn!! They had a lot of different salads to choose from! Mine came w/ eggs and almonds.. but I threw all that out!!  (okay sooo I had 3 almonds! )


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

eggs=protein so i can have that. Almonds = good fat so that works for me to 

Thanks, and seeee now I'm finally having vegetables


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

hey!! Ya you are right.. you sure can have it!! ENJOY! 

Have you gone yet to get it? Mine was like $7.00 ~ But it was HUGE!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

I cheated, lol got extra chicken. Never gonna do that again, it was plenty but to expensive to do often. But I've found a new treat.   thanks cutie. 

Well other good part is we both pay the same for the salad, mine just was more because of the chicken. but had to get my 50g of protein/meal ya know. 

I was wondering if you would be able to eat the whole thing because yeah that's a biggg salad.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> How are ya honey?? Thats good your taking bars w/ you on vacation!! Make sure they don't have sugar in them kay?!?
> Oh gosh.. Ya know I meant to PM you back last week when you pm'ed me.. sorry honey!!
> You have a great day too girlie!! Take care!!



I'm excited about getting out of Vegas for a bit! Everyone wants to come here and we want out  I love it here but I need a break from the city! So I'll be vacationing at my parents who are in the country on 30 acres of wooded land! It's just beautiful there!

The bars I got are good as far as sugar! I stood there reading them all and the girl laughed! 

I'm glad you got the PM I was wonderin  dont worry about it...just write when you get time! I'm off to find something to do! I think I'll watch Legally Blonde or Miss Congeniality!  I have to stay up tonight to head to the airport at 11pm.

Be good


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn.. Wow you had a lot of chicken w/ that salad!!! Mine came w/ a ton! NO WAY~ I could not finish that thing!! It was HUGE! I am glad you liked it! 
How are ya today?

Hammerlynn~ Hey girlie!! Have fun at your parents! Their place sounds awesome!! Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

7/26/02
No workout last night.. I got a call here at work right before leaving yesterday at 5pm from my cousin! She said that my Grandma (whom I am very close with..and Lived with while in college..and every summer growing up) was in the hospital.. 
SHE SAID she had been there for 3 DAYS~ And my Uncle (who lives 2 miles from her -they live in Brenham, TX-- he took her there.. and didn't tell his brothers or sisters!! We were MAD!! Her white blood cells were really low, and she had been throwing up, and her stomach was hurting her bad.. sooo he took her. I called her last night and told her I was coming up there.. and she said No that she was fine, and she was going home tomorrow (today) but who knows?! She has altimers disease and she could have been wrong.. but later I talked to this nurse and she said she was going home today! Anyway.. I am going there in the morning (to her farm) to take care of her. Right now my cousin is with her! My parents and all of us were extremely pissed at my Uncle who took her there, and didn't bother calling us! Hes not even close to her.. WHATEVER. Sorry had to blow off steam!! 

SOoooooooooooo I was at parents house all night last night...didn't eat much either!

TODAY~ 
Meal one~ 2 cartons of eggbeaters, half a whole wheat bagel

hope everyone is doing great!
HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope things are ok for your Grandma.  You go and do what needs to be done.  You are a special person Mrs. Stacey.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

hey P...how are ya babe?   All is good here.   About to rip into a Mypolex Low Carb bar and sippin' on my green tea over here.

Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

awwwwwwwww Thank you so much NT!! That was sweet of you to say! I am going up there in the morning & taking her some fresh fruit, and good food (no fried) for her to eat!  
How are you today NT??? 

Fitgirl....check your pm in a sec!  .. I am good though.. how are you!! Whatcha doing this weekend?? Do you like green tea??? Whats a good brand to get? I always want to drink it .. but don't know much about it~ Enjoy your bar!!  Have a great day!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

I feel your pain princess, my mom has been sick and I have been traveling back and forth to her place trying to help.  She is lucky to have you


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

HI SAWHEET!!! 
Thanks babe! Whats wrong with your mom?? Is she going to be okay? Hope so!!
Take care!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes she is thanx for asking she had lung cancer and had more than half of her left lung removed ugg.  she is doing rel well now!1 the doctor stated that only one in one hundred survive this with no chemo!.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

wow P. Sorry to hear about your grandma.  Is that far from you? Just make sure you drive safe. I'm sure she'll be more than happy to see you.  

Hope your days goin good though.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh man.. sorry Sawheet.. I am glad shes doing much better though!!! 

Dvlmn~ hi!! My day is going pretty good.. gettin hungry!  My granny is about 55 miles from me!!!  Not too bad.. its a great country drive!! What are u doing this weekend? What should we have for lunch today..lol...???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

Today is a no carb day, was thinking about going to juicy buger and just getting either a couple chicken breasts or just a couple burgers. And throw away the buns. 

I'm not sure if you have those places up there but they actually flame grill the burgers, that's the only reason I was thinknig about those. Well it's that or tuna fish again 

Taht's not to bad of a drive at all. But just make sure you drive safe.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

i will drive safe sweetie!!  Thanks! its not bad at all!!

That place sounds really yummy where you might go! Nope.. we don't have a place like that.. welll hmm? we might??? 
This Is HOUSTON, We got it all.... 
YA RIGHT!
I think you should go there.. tuna sounds nasty!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah I dont' like tuna, but it covers the protein I need and it's better for me than 4 shakes in a day.  well that and it's cheap.

other than that it sucks big time, lol

You getting to slow down and relax a little today?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Heck ya.. its very cheap~! Wonder why?? Maybe because My puppy wouldn't even wanna eat it!! LoL!!
Actually yea..today I am not sooo busy!! YEAH!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

psssttt. just a little hint. Dogs don't like tuna, that's cat's that like them. 

Puppies love lamb and rice.  plus it's very good for them.

awesome you get to chill for a while.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

oh ya.. LMAO!! Thanks Dvlmn!!  explains a lot!

UMMM?? Does anybody Know what happend to J'Bo? Why Did she leave? did she tell anyone she was?? She just up and left??? HMMMM? WEIRD!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

She left?  What when how why?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

ya.. read her journal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey P!
Just got back into the orface from a really BORING class....barely survived. Horrible thing, actuallt. 
Sorry to hear about your grandma. Hope she is better! 


I'm not a big fan of eating tuna...but I put in a bunch of relish to hide the taste of it. I also put in a little (read dab) of mayo and some horse radish sauce for 'zip'
Do not think it is too many bad cals in that...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Heya burner..  sorry about the borging class~ 
Oh~ Update: granny is out walking around w/ the cows as I write this...HMmmm?? I think shes better..but I am still going there tomorrow!

I have no clue what to tell u about the way u do your tuna. I know nothing about any of that stuff u put in that.. I have never had any of it in my life ~ Sorry~
Have a great weekend doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2002)

mayonaise? (Light)
pickle relish? 
Horseradish sauce (fat free, liie mayo, but is spicey)

I'll be working here all weekend.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ya.. read her journal!!!


Strange... wonder what happened???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

its weird huh?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother... I know you'll take good care of her!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks honey.. I think shes going to be okay!! ARE U OKAY? I am sooo sorry about what you are going through~ I can't even imagine your pain. Fitgirl is right though, its all in the masters hands!! But we are here for u and your support!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Okay I am going to try and sneak outta the office!
Everyone have a great weekend!! 
BYE!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

byeeeee P. I won't be on during the day after today. So take care and I'll keep checking up on ya.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not leaving for another 40 Minutes!! The girl here would not cover for me! Whatever!
Why won't u be on during the day anymore!!


----------



## lina (Jul 26, 2002)

hi Princess! 

Sorry bout your grandma... I hope she is feeling better and so nice of you to go take care of her... 

How have things been going with yourself, sweetie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

our new place isn't going to have internet access. So I'll just be sitting at my desk twiddling my thumbs. Might have to start playing Castle Wolfenstein again. But I will be on at night and keep logging my diet and keep checking in on you. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 27, 2002)

awww man Dvlmn.. I am gonna miss you during the day! Damn..I need the internet at my apartment!! Have a great week sweetie!!! 

Hey Lina!! Hows your trip going honey!? 4 more days huh?? Time flies. Hope you and your mom are enjoying each other now~ and no more fights right??~!
My granny is much better..thanks! I am going up there tomorrow..sunday..now. Matt is off tomorrow so hes going with me. Hes going to fish while I visit!  Everything else w/ me is going good!!  Thanks for asking sweets!! Take care~~~& HAVE FUN YOUR LAST FEW DAYS!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey good lookin!
What ya doing on here on a Saturday?!?
Not that I mind, of course...


Glad to hear that your granny is better!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 27, 2002)

Hye Burner.. Not much..just popped by my moms house before going to the Mall and to the gym!  How are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

doing ok...be better in about 3 hours.....then off to the gym myself!
Whatcha doing tonight? For me, it will be chest / tris.

Whatcha gonna get at the mall? Shoes?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 27, 2002)

I am going to abercrombie & fitch for some jeans!  Luv that store (just can't spell it).. and now that u mention it.. maybe a pair of shoes too?? Hmmm??? 
I am working legs/and arms!  Mixing it up a little today..and 20-30 min.. of some kind of cardio..and abs.. On saturdays I have time to do alot at the gym! Sooo I just have at it...
Hope you have a great workout dude!!! And have a great night too!!
I'm out! BYE!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

What I would give for that closed circuit tv cam in teh dressing rooms....

...ops..did I say that out loud???


Have a great weekend, and c-ya sometime next week?
I work thru tomorrow, then have Mon and Tues off...then go to the midnight shift on Wednesday..
have fun!
mike


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Hope you're having a wonderful monday!  What did you do this weekend? Quality time with Matt? 
I'm so FREAKIN' hungry today.. have no food left at work and I can't leave for until dad (my ride.. )decides it's time.. I want food!! :whine:
Going to the gym today?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Burner you are crazy ! Have fun at work!

Hey nikegirl!! yes, I had a great weekend!! Lots of quality time with Matt!!!  On friday night My sis, and  Matts 17 year old brother & his friend came over to drink before we went to a concert (Matt met us there) and we had fun~! Then saturday I shopped...and Did my legs of steel Video.. (had to wipe the dust off of it!!) MY LEGS ARE SOOOO SORE FROM IT!!  Then sat. night Matt and I went out to eat, and ran some errands, and watched movies all night, & played basketball, it was fun! Then sunday morning we woke up at 8am went to my Grannys (an hour away.. she has 200 acres) We fished, I went on a hike throughout the pasture w/ my dog and Grannys lab.. (Walked forever), picked flowers for Granny too... then I went up to my grannys house, and we made choc. chip cookies!!  AND we watched my wedding video, watered her garden and just hung out together! She was kinda weak, but other than that fine!  
It was a really good weekend!~ OH and my puppy.. Kody.. went swimming in the lake (tank ..whatever u want to call it.. its huge).. and scared Matts fish away.. sooo then I had to give him a bath!  
AWWW MONDAY MORNING~ Its crazy here at work!! ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow ... you pack a lot into a weekend.  he he


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

LoL!! I do huh!!  
How are you sweetie?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

on the mend!  

I'm hoping the Dr. will give me the ok to hit the weights sometime this week.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

sooo does that mean your getting better?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

yep! I feel much better now. 

How is your Grandma feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Good.. I am glad your Much better!! 
My granny looked okay yesterday.. She said she felt fine.. She looked a little weak.. but other than that.. I had her laughing and everything!  Thanks for asking sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Meals today 7/29/02

1. luna bar (180 calories)
2. 5 oz. of grilled chick/ 1 slice of toast/ cup of lettuce/ 8 baked lays
3. 30g. of protein w/ 5 strawberries blended in w/ 1/2 cup of skim milk.
4. (moms making my fave meal tonight..) 5 oz. chicken breast, w/ brown rice..her way..YUM!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

thanks Princess!

It's always good to hear Grandparents kicking old age in the hiney!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi P!

I LOVE Luna Bars, especially the Nutz Over Chocolate and the Chocolate Pecan Pie. They are a good size and are relatively low in sugar.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

haha! Ya, My Granny is the best!!! She wanted to Mow the yard around her house and got kinda mad when I wouldn't let her..lol.. I had to tell her it was TOO Hot to mow.. not your Too old to mow! Cause she would have gotten on that riding lawn mower!!  Crazy women! She  told me that she doesn't know why the Dr. will not let her drive.. she thinks she can! poor thing! I feel sooo bad for her! Shes 85! And up and till she was 83..she was up at 6am, feeding 50 cows a day, fixin fences, mowing, keeping up w/ a local cemetary (mowing/painting/weeding/ etc.. , on the heritage society constantly doing things for that (she was named woman of the year for her town twice )... stayed super busy.. she could out work ME!! And now she told me yesterday she just sits on her swing on the porch & watches the cars drive by on the hwy. (she told me she feeds the cows..but thats her altimers kickin in..cause we pay someone to come feed).. anyway.. shes a very Goalorinated, gifted woman~was a nurse in the army & she was a Anastesiologist, and she owned a nursing home)...
AWESOME LADY~ Just had to share all that! Shes sooo cool!
anyway.. I am very proud of her


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

HI MISS LEDIX!!!!  How are you? I know.. I am hooked on the Nutz over chocolate ones!! I need to try the others! I get them for .99 at Target!! Cool HUH!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

Your grandmother sounds like fabulous lady!!!  A total inspiration to all us women, too!!!  No wonder you're such a go-getter


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi there,  looks like you had a busy and fun weekend. 

hope your doin great.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey P!
I'm glad you had such a nice weekend!  seems like you and Matt have a lot of fun together!
Your granny sure sounds like an amazing woman! I'm so glad she's better.. My grandma is 81, visited her this sunday too actually!  
yum, those baked lay's sounds good, I wish I could have those too..  
Have a great tuesday (whenever you wake up!  )!

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Butterfly & Nikegirl~~ Thanks soo much for the compliments on my Granny!! She is an inspirtation! 
Thats cool that u visted your granny too Jen on the same day!  They just love our visits!!
Girl.. I gotta throw away that bag of baked lays! but they are sooo yummy, and I guess better than Matts big bag of cheetos huh!
Jen~ Ya Matt and I do have fun together whenever we get to be together.. hardly ever.. but we make it fun when we do!  Thanks babe!

DVLMN~~ HEY HOTSTUFF!!!! Sooo your gonna quit after this week and Move? That personal trainer stuff sounds really good. I could see you doing that hon! Good luck! Sorry your work sucks right now~ NO AIRCONDITION.. MY Gosh.. u Poor thing!!  Sending fans your way.. I wish I could.. anyway..take care


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

No workout last night~  My aunt was in from out of town so I went to see her at my moms house. Then got home super late.. and just had time to take a bath,visit w/ Matt for a sec. and in bed at 12:15am! (Yesterday I did have 5 Liters of water though!!)

Today's meals 7/30/02
1. luna bar
2. 5 strawberries
3. 5 oz. chicken/ 1/2 cup of brown rice
4. 5 oz. chicken/ green beans/ tblsp of pb
5. after workout.. Eas shake and 12-15 peanuts
 tonight I am doing my legs of steel video, and running/walking 2 or 3 miles.

My mom & I are doing a 5 mile funrun for Cancer in september!! (In memory of my Uncle who died of cancer a few months ago) Can't wait!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey P! 

Maybe you should have combined Meals 1 and 2 together? I hardly consider 5 strawberries a meal! 

I have not done the Legs of Steele video but I used to do Abs and Buns of Steele all the time. Tamilee Webb has an awesome bod! 

Is the run you are doing called Race for the Cure? I've done that a couple of times. It's a race for Breast Cancer research. 

Bye for now!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix!! 
Well ~ Actually my strawberries were just a snack.. I was super busy at work this morning and was suppose to cook my eggwhites with it..but didn't have time!  Oh well! 
I love all THE FIRM Videos.. I got them all! I was sooo sore from doing the legs of steel on sat! Guess because it was a change of moves for me..
That run is for breast and lung cancer.. I think all cancer.. I need to find out more about it. My moms best friend (and my aunt who was at the house last night)had breast cancer..both cured now~and they go to these cancer meeting things... For fundraisers.. so you may be right girl! My moms friend told us about it.. and we are getting our friends to do it w/ us! 

How are ya girlie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

hiya P. you'll do awesome on that funrun thing.  Good luck, thanks for the fans we could use them, but it'll only be for a few more days from the looks of it. 

I think moving down there will be the best for me, and I'll apply at 24hr fitness when I get there, and try to get a chance to be a trainer.  I guess mostly it's if I stay here it'll be like moving back 3 yrs in my life. Both financially and job wise as well.  I guess I just think there is a better future for me by moving, even though it'll be hard going until I get a good job down there.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Heya Dvlmn!! 
I think your right about the moving down there being the best for you! I think your making the right choice!! Sooo when are you leaving?
Whatcha up to today?
Take care!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

7/30/02
Workout Last Night was One hour of The Firm: legs of steel, plus 20 min. of abs w/ the video abs of steel! 

Food Today:
1. 4 eggwhites, one tbsp of pb
2. 4 strawberries, 10 grapes! 
3. one slice of ww sf bread, 4 slices of deli turkey meat, 10 peanuts
4. EAS Shake
5. 5 oz. of chicken/ 1 slice of ww sf bread, half a cucumber, more grapes.
6. (after workout tonight)
   30g. of whey protein, 1 tbsp of Whipped Cream, (Finally bought that) & 4 strawberries


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hiya P -- honey, it's time for you to start a new diary too.   Man -- 66 pages, hello!!

Dvlmn -- what??  Moving down where??  Are you moving to Texas??  I've missed something here.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey FG!!!
GEEZ I KNOW!! 66 Pages.. WOW!! IT is time. Guess I can.. !!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

HMMMMM???? What should I call my New Journal Though.. ya Know FG!~ I think I will wait till next monday.... ya know why?!!!
and I will come up w/ a new eating plan - or something..??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey FG!!!
> GEEZ I KNOW!! 66 Pages.. WOW!! IT is time. Guess I can.. !!!


I think you should wait until it gets to 69 pages  then have Kuso close it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

LoL!! Ha! Good idea girlie!!  Thats my goal then!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Wheres Everyone at today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm here lurking. I'm here to say that grapes and strawberries do not make a meal. Just teasing you! But I mean that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2002)

hi, just here for a couple minutes though


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

I know I know MISS L!!! HI TO YOU!

I need to get fruit back into my diet.. sooo too me ~ I did good! 

HI DVLMN!!!!! WAZ UP?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

LMAO! 
I just ate a cup of ICE CREAM!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO!
> I just ate a cup of ICE CREAM!!



What? What kind? I bet it was yummy! You deserve a cheat every now and then girl!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!
Oh Mi Gosh..it was AWESOME!! 
Its by Blue Bell..its called.. Chocolate Moo-lenium Crunch!
YUM YUM YUM!
Your right sweetie.. we all deserve a cheat every now and then!  although I did have a chocolate covered penut that my mom had before i ate that!! I must Be about to start!! lol


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

MY LEGS ARE SOOOOO SORE!! 
I did like 100 squats in my Legs of Steel video!! No wonder I had awesome legs my senior year in high school!! All I did was that video.. and run every other day! 

ouch ouch ouch.. It hurts to sit down on the toilet!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

8/01/02 (workout for 7-31-02 Was legs of steel again)
Todays diet:

1. 1 slice of ww sf bread w/ 4eggwhites
2. 5 strawberries & 10 grapes (quick snack)
3. 4 slices of deli turkey, 1 cup of lettuce
4. Eas Shake
5. 5 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2cup of brown rice, greenbeans
6. Luna bar


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY HONEY!!
> Oh Mi Gosh..it was AWESOME!!
> Its by Blue Bell..its called.. Chocolate Moo-lenium Crunch!
> ...


Oh I love Blue Bell Ice Cream... it's THE best.  My fave is Mint Chocolate Chip!!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I think you should wait until it gets to 69 pages  then have Kuso close it.



LOL Butterfly!! Yes this is a loooong journal!

How are you ladies doing today?  

Hi Princess!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi P    How are you today honey?? 

Legs sore??  I bet they are.   I think I need that Legs of Steel video!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl!!  I am good!! How are U??
I love that Legs Of Steel Video!! ITS SOOO AWESOME! I was DRIPPING In sweat..worse than doing the treadmill! I love it!! I think I needed a change! Its by The firm!


HEYA Butterfly..oh man girl.. blue bell is soooo awesome! Ya know.. a ton of my family members work there .. lol.. I think we should get a discount..or maybe not.. I would look like that Blue bell cow!! lol!

HI LINA~  Glad to see your smiling face!!  I am doing pretty good.. how are u?? SUPER TAN??!!! Lucky.. I am one white chick right now. I have not tanned in like 2 weeks!!!!  OR MORE! Oh well! I tanned like Everyday for my wedding.. so my skin needs a break!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Princess, my skin needs a break too!!! I'm peeling a bit on my nose... I hate that .... so getting ready to go out to buy more suntan lotion!!!  Take care of that skin (In my mom's voice) LOL!!! 

Sounds like your legs had a good workout!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

hey darlin'
~ U SOUND LIKE MY MOM TOO! I just now got super cautious about my skin.. before I was always a tan freak goddess! Soooo its weird being kinda white.. I do have a small tan.. but NOTHING to write home about! Take care of your nose girlie.. aloe vera is the best for that! (is what my mom says at least...lol)


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey the funny thing, that is what I put on my nose (aloe) and I think that is making my nose peel even more!  I will see...after the first peel, I'll try again..... I love how that stuff feels on my skin but I dunno maybe it was a bit strong or maybe it was just coincidence....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

I know.. thats what I always tell my mom!!!!!!  Its suppose to be good though..who knows!! LoL!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

pssstttt, Princess .... hi


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

We used to go to the Florida Keys every summer and stay in our grandparents summer home for 2-3 months and they had aloe vera plants growing out the rear... anyway, my mom would cut some off and put it on our sunburns.  It felt good but I'd always peel when I used it.

Now I use a real moisturizing lotion and I rarely peel.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

HEY NT!! How are you today sweetie???

Butterfly.. hey!! Guess it is the aloe that makes us peel!! Thats good to know!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

hi there Princess. and hey there's nothing wrong with being white.  Not many are any whitter than me. lmao

but i can tan, and probably will once I move ot san diego. I'll do more stuff outside with friends there.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2002)

hey P!
I'm on mids now...will not have the pleasure of you helping pss the time at work for at least two months...


Hope all is well with you!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Princess ... we're in a time lag ... he he ... I'm great today.  And yourself?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn!!  Whats up darlin?? Do u have to work this weekend?

Burner.. I was wondering where u have been!!!  How have you been?

HEY NT!!! I am glad your doing great today! I am pretty good too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 2, 2002)

I have to work saturday, but it's for the side job so $$$ that I can't pass up. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

What are you doing for the weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

Hope you get to enjoy the nice weather


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

Dvlmn.. ya I wouldn't pass up that.. making some $$$~ Thats cooL! 
Well .. hmmm? What am I doing this weekend ..good question?!
After work today I am shopping.. and working out, and going to tan (Ohh.. I went last night for the first time in forever!)..
Tomorrow morning.. I am going to lay out by the pool from 11-12 Then going to go shop some more (my hubby is going to this hunters extravaganza w/ my brother) Then to the gym.. then we have a wedding to go to at night.. it starts at 6-- but we are just going to the reception!  Dancing sat. night.. 
Sunday.. rest ..wash clothes.. and maybe layout by the pool!! 

Hey butterfly.. whatcha doing this weekend? This weather is great!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

a cheerleader ... woo hoo!!

have you given it anymore thought?


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like a busy weekend Princess, busy yet fun eh?

See that your two weeks of no tanning came to an end....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Nt~ Ya, I have.. I may try out in a year.. but I doubt it.. cause then we will be working on a family ya know!! And thats a lot more important to me!! 

Hi Lina!! How are you? Ya, kinda busy.. but lots of fun!! 
haha.. ya that 2 wks went down the drain!  I wanna be tan now. Go figure!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Starting a family is always important ... but just don't start one so early that you may sometime down the road wonder, 'what if I had tried out' ... 

I think you'd make a GREAT cheerleader and also a GREAT mother!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww thanks NT!!!! 3
I am already glad that I didn't try out! They were interviewing the girls on tv.. and it didn't sound cool to me anymore!!  I was acutally Glad that I didn't do it!!  soooo thats a good thing!  That was my goal when I was 20.. 
Now that I am 23.. (almost.. in 10 days).. 
My goals are to have a great love life/reationship w/ my hubby, have a baby, buy a brand new home and be healthy!~ And to still have time to hang w/ my friends and family!!! 
WOW I AM GROWING UP!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

those are admiral goals to have!  In fact, those are our goals too ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

AWESOME NT!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Sweetie, I like your goals! And think they are awesome!  However, there is no mention of any sort of carreer. Do you think you will stop working when you have a baby?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Miss Ledix!~
OOPS I forgot my career huh! LoL! No.. I gotta keep working.. I have worked toooo hard to get to where I am today! 
I know I will take off for a month..then work like part time here for another month.. but I will be back full time real soon after we have a baby! My mom said She will help me out .. shes going to quit her job then. (she doesn't need to work).. and she will be my babysitter!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

That will come in very very handy.  You should consider that the gift of a lifetime.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

I KNOW!! Shes sooo awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Saturday 8/3/02
Went shopping today.. I was going to lay out by the pool but it rained all day! Went to my apartment gym.. and kicked my but totally! I did about 100 lunges, 50 squats w/ 15lbs weight in each hand, did backward lunges, did high kicks, kicks to the side and back.. 
leg extention 80lbs 4repsX12
Leg Curls 75Lbs. 4 reps X12.. put it on 80lbs and did 8 more
Leg press @135lbs 3 reps X 10 
Did 20 minutes on the treadmill (walk/jog).. with incline at 6.0 during my walking, and 3.0 during jog
THEN it starts Pourning down rain.. bad.. thunder lighting.. and I thought about taking off running to my apart..but it was BAD! Soooo.. I do more lunges, more backward lunges.. did my abs on the incline bench.. did bicep curls w/ 20lbs.. triceps extentions.. walked on treadmill for another 5 min.. then I knew that I needed to get ready for this wedding reception we were suppose to go to.. sooo I just took off running in the rain..(it was kinda fun..till it thundered super loud)..anyway.. sooo I am drenchend.. And I go to take a shower ..my stomach was hurting bad!! And when I got out I threw up 3 times... and felt crappy and weak... 
Matt made me lay down.. and I told him to go play pool or something cause I feel horrible. (Layed down at 6:30---woke up at 9) 
Then I felt much better! It was my strawberries that I used to make my shake with before my workout! I didn't use the ones w/ white on them.. just the others.. now I know NOT to do that! lol!

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKIN SORE!!! I cannot walk.. I look like I have a shovel up my but!! This hurts BAD!!!!!!
Guess I killed my legs


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Monday 8/5/02

Meal one. 
 1/2 cup of oatmeal
 1 tbsp of pb
 4 eggwhites

Meal Two
 Eas shake

Meal Three
 5 oz. of chicken breast (made last night)
 1 cup of green beans
 1 cup of salad w/ 4 cucumbers

Meal Four
 5 oz. of chicken breast
 w/ 1 tbsp of pb
 small salad

after workout.. if I can move later.. I will just have yogurt or something!
I want to run today.. but I my legs are KILLIN ME.. I don't think I have ever had them this sore in my life!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

P! What up with the vomiting? I don't understand about the strawberries? I hope you are all better today!  So I guess you missed the wedding reception?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Miss L! I had bad strawberries. My mom said you are suppose to throw away the entire container if a lot of them have white on them..and I picked out the ones that didn't and made my shake.. sooo they were bad! Thats why I was sooo sick! (Matts mom who is a nurse told me I should have thrown them out 2 days ago)
I am better though now. YEP.. missed the reception. But we did go to a dance later that night..and the bride and groom were there..sooo it turned out great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey P    How are you honey!!
What is this white stuff on the strawberries?  Are you talking about mold??  Oh my gosh honey -- you need to throw anything away that has that on there.

I love your workout you had Sat.   I guess you did kill your legs.
I went to the gym on Sat  morning too and did triceps and cardio.   Not very good.  Ever since I quite taking my fat burners last week my workouts suck!!!   And I mean a big one!!!

Are you still walking like you have a shovel up your butt today?  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL!!! ya, I am gonna go hide now.. it was mold I guess.. My mom said it was! MY BAD! Never again. I thought it was okay If I ate the ones that didnt! 

I bet you are having trouble working out without the fatburners! I am addicted to mine.. and Today I am pissed.. I forgot them at home!!! And I can't keep my eyes open! 
GIRL~~ I am walking like I have 2 shovels up my bootie!! IT hurts like hell to sit on the toliet too!! OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Morning P. what an update! I used to do that too, eat the "good" strawberries. Now I will be sure to throw them all away!!!

I just bought a HUGE bag of frozen whole strawberries at Costco. So I won't have to worry about mold i guess! But it does taste a little diff in the shake though. 
Hope your legs feel betta by tonight!~


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Leslie! Yep~ I learned my lesson! I am buying the frozen ones from now on! Ya know.. I don't like my protein powder anymore!! I should have got the strawberry one like u said.. cause this stuff taste like Crap!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey P!
Did a real quick type to catch up on your events. SIt doth suck that I am not able to 'talk'with you during the days now..


as far as this goes:
"THEN it starts Pourning down rain.. bad.. thunder lighting.. and I thought about taking off running to my apart..but it was BAD! Soooo.. I do more lunges, more backward lunges.. did my abs on the incline bench.. "

----brings a whole new meaning to the phrase: Mother Nature is a Bitch!...doesn't it??


Glad to hear that you are doing better! Will talk to ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

morning sweetie ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 6, 2002)

morning P.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Burner your tooo funny!~  Your right.. mother nature can be a bitc$$ .. and now I am FINALLY not in pain from that workout.. My legs still feel tight though 

Good Morning NT AND DVLMN!! How are u guys today??

I am doing great!  VERY Busy at work today! Rates dropped super low..and we are getting a ton of calls.. I barely have time to pee.. 

anyway.. todays my brothers 25th birthday! yeah!  I brought a super healthy lunch and snack since My mom and I and some friends of his are going to dinner tonight..and it will be a mexican rest.! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

Excellent thanks!
I survived our first outing since returning home.  Went out Saturday night and finally got to sleep around 10:30 Sunday morning!  he he  We gotta stay in practice for next year's Hedo trip.  

Mexican tonight ... yummy!  Is Hubby coming along or is this just for the girls?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Heya NT! WOW You didn't get to bed till 10:30am sunday morning!! DANG YOU PARTIER!!  I bet you slept all day sunday huh!  Glad your doing great!
ACTUALLY Ya GOOBER.. I said it was my brothers birthday... Sooo it won't be "Just for the girls" .. LoL!! HA!.. My hubby works every night.. he can't come  SUX! 
Have a great day cutie!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

opps ... I guess I should actually read *AND* understand.  You said, 'my mom and I and some friends of his ... '  

I only slept for 4 hours.  The rule in our house is, when we go out to party, at least one of us has to be up for our daughter.  So Mrs.NT took the first shift since she wasn't feeling so tired yet.  I took the second shift.  LOL

That's too bad hubby works nights.  

You have a great day yourself.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Thats a good little routine you and Mrs. NT have there! 
Ya, it sucks he works nights (well..till 11:30pm).. but I am soooo use to it now!  I don't have to eat his unhealthy food w/ him.. and I can still workout and do my own thing..or sleep if I want too! 
I do miss him though!

THANKS~ I am going to have a great day.. I love birthdays..even if they are not mine!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

I think it's our way of ensuring that we don't forget our child.  We have friends who do the same thing except they will sleep all day not paying any attention to their children.  I'm not saying this is wrong, we just feel that we are parents first and should act like it even if it is _painfully tiring_ the next day.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

LoL! I feel the same way you do NT!!! Thats good that you guys don't lay around not paying attention to your child all day! SOUNDS LIKE YOUR A GREAT DAD!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

aww shucks ... he he.

Thank you.  I try very hard not to duplicate my dad's efforts as a father ... and so far, so good!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree .. SOOO FAR SOOOO GOOD!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

thanks doll!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

welcome! 
need to post my meals for today real fast!! 

8-6-02

Meal One..
4 eggwhites
1/2 cup (dry) oatmeal
1 tbsp of pb

Meal Two..
1 1/2 c. of romaine lettuce
4 oz. of deli turkey
1/2 cucumber
1/2 green pepper

Meal Three...
4 eggwhites (2 cartons of eggbeaters..eating now)

Meal four..
probably grilled chicken fajitias (w/ just the meat and salsa and a tbsp or 2 of Guacomole for some fat) and a beer to celebrate my brothers birthday!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool PAGE 69!!   

I am starting a new journal tomorrow or the next day!! Going to do the "for emergency use only" in the M&F for her magazine with Nikegirl!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

MEXICAN... YUMMY!!!

Happy b-day to your brother... he must be your big brother, huh?

My baby brother is 25, too.  That's the one in the Peruvian Amazon.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey P!
Ratesx are low, eh? Hook me up! I need to refinance my little hacienda! Hook me up, girl!

Legs are tight? So were mine...I had been lazy and sorta ignored my legs....I know, I should be punished. Send a cute (SINGLE) friend over ASAP!

ANywhoo....my quads were tired from squatting still, untill the other day on back day and I did stiff legged deads....fixed 'em up real quick like and in a hurry.

NT-
you sounds as if you rule as a dad!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Burner 

You at work?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

yes ma'am....gotta be somewhere. Besides, do not have internet access at home right now.

How's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2002)

hey!
Just wanna be the first person (on-line) to greet you with a GOOOD MORNING!
May your day be a great one!

'May the sun be on your face, the wind be at your back, and the song bird of joy perch outside your window....and crap on someone elses' car....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Well Thanks Burner!! GOOOO MORNING TO YOU TOO!! I wish I could hook you up.. actually if your serious..lets chat! 
I will send a single cute friend you way when you stop being lazy..LoL! Just kidding doll.. 
OH~ Thats a hilarious quote.. thanks for making me smile today!!

Heya Butterfly!! Cool you have a 25 year old brother too! ya, hes my older bro!! My only one! Love him soooo much!~ We had a lot of fun last night! We drank at the bar waiting on my mom and sister for an HOUR! Then I barely ate when we got our food..oh well!! We had a good night!! Now my bday is sunday.. so we are going out to celebrate his and Mine on saturday night (it sucked cause his was on a tuesday..can't do much on a tuesday night..well when u have to work the next day ya know..lol)

Hope everyones great! I am thinking I am going to start my new journal this weekend.. cause I am swamped at work.. and will have to do it at my moms!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey P happy almost B-day!  So how old are you?  22, 23....a youngin'!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Twin Peak!! Your such a sweetie! I will be 23!! (no grey hairs yet..thank god)!!
How are you today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

I think she's turning 23, right P? That is a total baby! Have a good birthday babe!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

LoL!! I am not a total baby!! Yep your right miss L.. 23!! How old are you? I thought you were a young chickie too?!! 
Thanks for the bday wishes!! I can't wait.. Matts taking me Galveston to walk on the beach!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

let me wish you a almost happy bday as well ... 23, you're not a baby, you're a BABE!  And hubby is a lucky man.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

23 is a baby!  But not in a bad way!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

*** Blushing*** thanks NT!! 
your such a charmer!
ya, I think I am really young too..especially to be married already and done w/ school!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

I only speak the truth


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Such a sweeettalker!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

what can i say ... I am blessed with having a beautiful wife and good looking lady friends to chat with while I'm at work ... Life is good!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

You sure are blessed!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

as are you! 

blessed with looks, personality and a great love for life!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

I think it was good you two waited as long as you did to get married.  Good things come to those who wait and that includes babies!!!

It should be a nice weekend for Galveston.  I'll be down there Sunday at my parents house.  They are moving back to their house here in Clear Lake so we're supposed to help get some things moved... but maybe we'll sneak away on the boat instead


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what can i say ... I am blessed with having a beautiful wife and good looking lady friends to chat with while I'm at work ... Life is good!


How could you forget your beautiful daughter 

Shame on you daddy


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

I bad!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

23 is young to be married and finished with school. What was your major? And let's just say I'm older than you..you know I never talk about how old I am!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!! How are you today? I hope this weekend will be pretty!! Have fun helping your parents!! (hopefully you can sneak away)! I am glad that Matt and I waited a while to get married! IT helped us mature thats for sure!  Your right.. good things do come to those who wait! 

Awww thanks NT!
Miss Ledix! I don't know why your sooo ashamed of  your age! You look like your 18!!   My major? Which Time? LoL!!! I went to school first to be a Vet, then to be a Psychologist (sp?), then To be a Physical Therapist, then I wanted to be a Fashion Buyer (for like Macys/ neimans..etc.. ) and that is still what I really want to be. However I ended up with just a general degree for the 2 year plan.. I kept going after that.. but never finished.. because I was working here and they offered me a badass position I could not turn down (and needed the money BAD).. (I have been here for 5 years..and in the mortgage business you do not need a degree..you have to have EXPERIENCE..and I Had that from staying here part time while in school) ANYWAY! Now I love the business ~ But still kinda want to be the fashion buyer..being they make over $100,000 a year at Neimans!! Sooooo WHO KNOWS! (I went to school for a total of 3 1/2yrs) I told Matt I may go back part time since he works nights...sooo I am thinking about that..  

Oh ya.. FORGOT THE MAIN POINT~ I HATED SCHOOL!! ~ I had sooo much fun parting (got an "A" in BEING SOCIAL ) And u could tell by My grades.. LoL!! Thats another reason I stopped.. I am not good at studying..and lordy thats all u do at college! I get picked on for not going To The major University where my Bro./ sister went (sis is still going) to TEXAS A & M! BUT Ya know what.. I make wayyyyyyyy More then my brother who Graduated From A & M!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

What a story! I went to Georgia State University and graduated with BBA, management major. I guess I thought you finished because your earlier post said you were young to be married and out of school. I did really bad my first two years, didn't really care enough. But then I got smart, literally, and made Deans list a few times and graduated with an average of 3.33 or something like that. Most of the people I work with do not have degrees, but I like having one. Maybe you can go back one day, you are almost done! It's really a nice accomplishment to say you have finished.  And I know first hand that a degree does not equate to making the big money. Oh well. I try to tell myself that more money does not equal happiness. But it sure would help!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 23 is young to be married and finished with school. What was your major? And let's just say I'm older than you..you know I never talk about how old I am!



I am guessing....27.

Am I right?  I do have some pyschic abilities....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

TP, no comment. Why would you guess when I said I don't discuss that?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah tp what were you thinking. lmao

hiya Princess. hope your afternoon is goin great.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP, no comment. Why would you guess when I said I don't discuss that?



Just who I am!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd have to say around 27 as well...

I know I'm sure glad to be outta school... I worked my tail off being a single mom, going to school, working.  I got a BS in Hotel & restaurant Mgmt and even made the Dean's list myself.  Took me 6 yrs but it was worth it!  Most of the jobs here have that 4-yr degree reqmnt for a professional position so I wouldn't have my job w/out that degree 

Go back to school, P!  You'll never regret it!  And don't worry about not going to a University like A&M, most companies only care that you have a degree not where you got it from.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow Miss Ledix ~ Good story for you too! Congrats on your accomplishments! I know I am almost done! I will go back one day.. But Right now, I love what I am doing.. and am saving $$ For our house.. which is number one for us! Then WHO KNOWS!? I could go back now, if I sale some cows!!  (thats how all of my family went to school..we raise/sell cattle!~ for real).. sooo I gotta see...but I DO NOT want to sell Ginger..my cow.. I have had her since I was 11 and she loves me.. shes very tame.. I can sit on her, bathe her, etc... lots of fun! 

ANYWAY~ your right Money DOES not equal Happiness! 

TP~ I think around 25! ??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats Too you too Butterfly!! Thats awesome, especially for a single mom! I know that was hard!!  
See.. if I stay in the mortgage bus. forever.. I will never need a degree!!  
I Will GET one though... one day.. just gotta get the money for it! 
And I am smarted now, and Can Do IT!

Gotta go home now.. just worked an hour overtime ..yuk!

Hi Dvlmn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Last nights workout (8-7-02) was one hour of Pilates/ and yoga! Felt really good and I feel very lean today!! 

TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! YEAH!!!!!   I am off tomorrow ~ sooo happy! 

M1: 4 eggwhites, half a whole wheat bagel (yummmy) 1 tbsp of pb
M2: (will have) 4 slices of turkey, and about 12 peanuts ..(can't skip it even if I am Busy!!! 
M3: (craving a grilled chick salad.. so thats what It Will be )
M4: Crap..didn't bring an afternoon snack.. will get a bar or something at lunchtime!!!!! REMIND ME IF ANYBODY READS THIS! THANKS!
M5: 5 oz of chicken (made last night w/ lemon pepper), green beans, 1/2 cucumber, 1 tbsp of pb

Workout tonight will be at the gym! Leg day.. kinda scared.. lol! My legs are finally not sore from my workout ON SATURDAY.. Is that just NUTS! (actually..they were better yesterday)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Good Morning NT! How are u today?!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 8, 2002)

dont' forget to pick up a bar for your snack while your out getting your grilled chicken salad 

gmorning P.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

excellent, and you?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

DVLMN~ Your toooo Cool!! Thanks for reminding me sweetie!!!
How are you doing? Whats going on w/ ya stranger?

I am great Nt!! Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 8, 2002)

wow this has been a slow day for your journal cutie. 

Well I"m doin alright, going to be moving the end of october now. The company coughed up half the rent and utitlities for me to stay another 2 months. And then I have a chance to work for them remotely from down there. So I might be able to work out of my place.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn..honey I know it was slow in hear today..no good gossip today! I was SWAMPED At work (go figure).. I stayed an hour over... and I AM OFF TOMORROW!!! YEAH!!!! I took Friday off!! Sooo I will be sleeping late w/ the hubby and puppy, then going to lunch with him, then laying out by the pool!! Then he goes to work at 3..and I go to the gym..or whatever IWANT!! Toooo cool! (can u tell I have not had A week day off in forever ..since MARCH)

I am glad your company did that for you..thats very thoughtful of them! Thats going to help you a lot!!!  Hows that low carbing coming along? That makes me sooo moody!  I low carbed it today.. and yesterday.. felt lean..but I was edgy and hungry! LoL!!
Anyway..have a great day sweets!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 9, 2002)

Enjoy your day off.  Hope your having an awesome time and it isn't to hot. It's hot as hell here right now. 

Carbs thing is going good. Diet has been a bit off the last week to week and a half since the new place didn't have a fridge. so way to many protein drinks, and the boss bought sandwiches a couple times.   But monday the new building (2nd time moving in a month) will have a fridge.  So I can cook better and bring my food for all the meals. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend


----------



## Stacey (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn!! Thanks a bunch! I am having a good day off! 
That sucked u didn't have a fridge last week! Good thing u will starting Monday! 
Have a great weekend! 
MY BIRTHDAY IS SUNDAY! We are going to the beach!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix!
You went toUGA! You're a Bull dog-ette!

I used to live in ga when I was a kid....that was where I wanted to go to school at! Where Herscel Walker went! (I had delusions of grandure of being a foot ball star..)

Hey P!
Lazy?!?! Moi? Ouch baby, very ouch!

Hey, just to say what others said (only 'cause they got to it first..) ya should go back and finish the BA. I've only got my As...and am thinking of going back this fall / winter to finish up. The As just feels 'incomplete'..

If ya aren't back on this weeknd, have a great one and happy BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 10, 2002)

Heya Burner! Thanks for the happy birthday wishes sweetie!
Ya know.. about that college thing.. I love what I am doing right now..and I am sooo Happy!.. I will go back.. but not right now! I am making VERY awesome money and I am happy!!!  And All of my goals right now.. I need money to get them done..like a new home..we will be building in January..and a baby in the next year or two, and new furniture..etc... land... 

THANKS though sweetie!!  

I gotta go get my but on the treadmill now.. 

We are celebrating my Birthday tonight w/ all my friends at this cool club~ lots of alcohol!! 

later!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wahooo!
Have fun! Be safe!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 10, 2002)

happy birthday cutie. 

hope ya had an awesome time at the club last night.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2002)

happy bday sweetie again ...

how was the club?  did you have a GREAT time?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Princess!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

Hope you have a great birthday, sweetie!!!

What club did you go to?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

Happy bday P!! 

Burner, did I say UGA? I went to GSU. Go..uh..Panthers, I guess.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

gmorning P.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you Burner, Leslie, Miss Ledix, Butterfly, NT, and DVLMN for all wishing me a happy Birthday! I did have a great day!!  
OH We had a blast at the Club (Butterfly.. I went to Tumbleweeds..have u heard of it.. its off of 1960) My friends and My lovely husband got me sooooo DRUNK! But we had a lot of fun. My sister and I were on the dance floor the entire night! Shes sooo cool! 
Yesterday Matt took me to Kemah (we were suppose to go to the beach/ to Galveston..but I had a terrible Hangover and decieded to sleep that off! Soooo We just went to Kemah and ate on the water there and watched all the boats go past! It was really cool! And then we went to his moms and played pool and then to my moms and she made gave me a chocolate cake! yum yum!! (I left it at her house sooo that I would not snack on it all week ).. 
I had a great day!! 
Can't believe I am 23~ everyone was calling me an old lady yesterday!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Good Morning Dvlmn! How are u? How was your weekend?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi there. the weekend was alright worked a long day saturday but yesterday got a chance to just relax. 

Well going to san diego Wed-Monday so only going to log workouts for 2 days this week. But am planning on going while down there. After all I do have to find a gym to go to when I move. 

Glad to hear you had an awesome birthday.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

he he ... old lady?  Please ... they should have been calling you young hot babe!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Dvlmn~ I am glad you finally got to relax yesterday!! 
Be careful on your trip to San Diego.. are u working there..or is it a vacation?? 

NT~~ HA! Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

It's vacation, and gives me time to scope out possible places to live and gyms of course.  I'd planned on this being the first trip of stuff to take down there and just didn't cancel it. 

I'm going down again the end of august to help my friends move to. After that I'll be here for almost 2 straight months unless I go down one more time to finalize getting a place or something.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thank you Burner, Leslie, Miss Ledix, Butterfly, NT, and DVLMN for all wishing me a happy Birthday! I did have a great day!!
> OH We had a blast at the Club (Butterfly.. I went to Tumbleweeds..have u heard of it.. its off of 1960) My friends and My lovely husband got me sooooo DRUNK! But we had a lot of fun. My sister and I were on the dance floor the entire night! Shes sooo cool!
> Yesterday Matt took me to Kemah (we were suppose to go to the beach/ to Galveston..but I had a terrible Hangover and decieded to sleep that off! Soooo We just went to Kemah and ate on the water there and watched all the boats go past! It was really cool! And then we went to his moms and played pool and then to my moms and she made gave me a chocolate cake! yum yum!! (I left it at her house sooo that I would not snack on it all week )..
> ...


Kemah huh?  Did you wave to us as you drove by 

Glad you had a nice day!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Cool Vacation time! Have fun Dvlmn!!

Butterfly!! YES~ I did wave!! Did you see me!!??? When we drove pass Nasa I was thinking about you guys~ And was talking to Matt about ya'll! I told him I wanted to tour Nasa.. again..and he was like "your a goober!!"   But I think it would be fun..lol!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Meals today! (they sucked yesterday.. but I had a good excuse)

M1: 4eggwhites, 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp of pb
M2: 4 slices of turkey (deli)
M3: 4 strawberries, grilled chicken sandwhich from Boston Market, (threw the bread away..and ate the lettuce and chick only), 4 bitesize carrots
M4:  Luna Bar 
M5:  5 oz. of chicken, green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

RUNNING 2 MILES~~~
M6: 8oz. of skim milk 

~ I am on a running thing.. (I did 3 miles on saturday on the treadmill/ and leg weights) Friday the 9th.. I did 2 miles on the treadmill w/ high incline.. run ..walk, etc...... 
I am Doing a LEG thing to like Butterfly..just not as intense!
My abs are looking good again finally... I slacked off for a while, and I have been doing them EVERY day for a week and a half.. and I have my line back down the middle, and on the sides..theres line there too!!  Finally!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

HMMM? 71 PAGES! WOW.. Okay Starting my new journal NOW!!


----------

